# Regional anti-cuts organising



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2010)

Post them up here.

*Where*: Bristol, Council House,College Green
*When*: July 8 7.30
*What*: First _open_ organising/planning meeting. All local unions, trades council Shop Stewards Network etc on board.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 24, 2010)

good call mr apron.  anyone know a london organisation who are doing anything?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2010)

*Who*: Can't Pay Won’t Pay: North East public rally
*Where:* The Royal Station Hotel in Newcastle. Neville Street NE1 5DH
*When:* 21st July, 19:00 - 20:30


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 29, 2010)

ba - can you use this thread to report on how the rallies went - numbers, etc.?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2010)

I can report on mine and i hope others report on theirs.


----------



## treelover (Jun 29, 2010)

Will these cuts campaigns inc welfare cuts which will indeed impact on TU members or are we going to have just sectional interests represented?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2010)

treelover said:


> Will these cuts campaigns inc welfare cuts which will indeed impact on TU members or are we going to have just sectional interests represented?



i'd have thought so


----------



## treelover (Jun 29, 2010)

they were hardly mentioned at the TU anti-cuts rally I attended


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd be very surprised if anyone at all was thinking of organising along sectional lines. I think welfare cuts are going to be a central part of them, esp since they're so clearly linked now. Cuts means cuts.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2010)

treelover said:


> they were hardly mentioned at the TU anti-cuts rally I attended



A perfect campaign takes time to understand itself and is helped by involvement.


----------



## glenquagmire (Jun 29, 2010)

Hackney TUC launch an anti-cuts campaign tomorrow (Wednesday 30th June) at the Trinity Centre in Dalston at 7pm. There is infighting already.


----------



## treelover (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## treelover (Jun 29, 2010)

'A perfect campaign takes time to understand itself and is helped by involvement. '

I take your point, I do hope so..


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 29, 2010)

There's always infighting though. I'm in the PSC and the last meeting I attended they spent an hour arguing over whether to have a barbecue or a curry. And we're talking about a very successful national organisation here.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 29, 2010)

TONITE! 

Leicester Stop the cuts activist meeting
Tuesday 29 June, 7.30pm
Independent Arts Centre, Humberstone Gate
Supported by Leicester trade unionists and Youth Fight for Jobs


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2010)

Good stuff, they really really should not be calling it an activists meeting. It should be open meeting all welcome.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 29, 2010)

In the North East we have launched the Public Services Alliance, which currently includes Unison, the PCS, and Unite and will probably include the FBU and NUT very shortly. At the launch meeting everyone agreed with broadening it out to service user groups, community groups and faith groups and everyone else affected, christ in the North East some business organisations will no doubt back us. I didn't see any infighting either despite the presence of everyone from trots of various stripe to the bureacracy.


----------



## dennisr (Jun 29, 2010)

glenquagmire said:


> Hackney TUC launch an anti-cuts campaign tomorrow (Wednesday 30th June) at the Trinity Centre in Dalston at 7pm. There is infighting already.



but thats feckin hackney for you


----------



## glenquagmire (Jun 29, 2010)

dennisr said:


> but thats feckin hackney for you



I blame the SP-led UNISON branch...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2010)

Well this shit will get drowned out by real people if done properly.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Jun 29, 2010)

*Where*: Lambeth UNISON office, 6a Acre Lane, Brixton
*When*: Wednesday 30 June, 6pm
*What*: First open organising/planning meeting. UNISON, UCU, NUT, Tenant's Council, Pensioners Action Group and Right to Work to send representatives. FBU, RMT, CWU and PCS all invited and will hopefully send representatives as well.

Everyone is welcome!

The local trades council is run by a stalinist so they aren't on board yet as you have to go through 101 bureaucratic hoops, but hopefully we can resolve that soon.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 29, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Well this shit will get drowned out by real people if done properly.



Fingers crossed.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 29, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> The local trades council is run by a stalinist so they aren't on board yet as you have to go through 101 bureaucratic hoops, but hopefully we can resolve that soon.



Does it matter if they're on board? Trades Councils are mostly dead, fairplay if one isn't and gets stuck in, but I wouldn't put too much effort on getting them involved.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Jun 29, 2010)

> Does it matter if they're on board? Trades Councils are mostly dead, fairplay if one isn't and gets stuck in, but I wouldn't put too much effort on getting them involved.



I agree about not putting too much effort in with them.


----------



## sihhi (Jun 29, 2010)

At the risk of being Weekly worker about it this is what Counterfire's meetings throw up:



1. Andrew Burgin is chair

2. Brent guy about Brent red-Green Forum for Labour lefts, SWP & Green Party

3. Asian Scot

4. Lindsey German

5. 19 mins - 24 mins Michael Bradley, SWP fulltimer industrial organiser

6. John Rees

7. Greek Counterfire man Xristof

8. 32 mins - 36 mins woman talking about organising

9. 36 mins - 39 mins

10. Fred Le Plat Socialist Resistance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





11. Man. 41 mins - joke about the Life of Brian again, build activity for 22 June.

12. Andrew Burgin proposes closed doors negotiations about

13. Lady says this kind of meeting + egos puts people off the left.

14. 47 mins - 50 mins Chris Nineham says left should aim for rally during Budget Day at Trafalgar Square even though the GLA won't like it.

15. 50 mins - 52 mins older man describes unorganised component assembly centres near Basildon, suggests separate local efforts.

16. 52 - 54 mins Tom Whittaker ex-SWP ex-NUS executive Counterfire says people should leave work and go to Parliament/Whitehall/Trafalgar Sqaure.

17. environmentalist woman talking about demanding new elections if a double dip recession emerges, talking to uk youth parliament.

18. Another Right to Work SWP guy NUJ chair wants letter into local press for demonstrations locally and in central London, say his union is a good union.

20. Andrew Burgin says he wants practical suggestion from Jacob, related to Middlesex University. Jacob promises this but says that theory is not up to scratch offers nothing practical.

21. Question about whether chair has taken contributions from Middlsex Uni students. Joke from Andrew Burgin as he takes contribution from Middlsex Uni student describing the gender imbalance in the left with "It's a woman... thank God"

22. Youngish student

23. Fred Le Plat Socialist Resistance wants discussion about evening

24. Michael Bradley, SWP fulltimer industrial organiser mentions SWP dominated Whittington Hospital campaign hand-hand with Jeremy Corbyn.

25. James Meadway 1hr07mins ex-Treasury worker ex-SWP Counterfire

26. Man wants protest against banks. Jeremy

27. Noel: European Social Forum having brought together 24,000 leftists in Britain. Talks of anti-war march on day of war from UCL to Parliament without police permission being needed on Budget day.

28. Seth says rally at and Argentina-Greece will be

29. Clare Solomon talks about Mutiny says it's format for meetings is better (perhaps it's something about 

30. Xristof wants notes/ideas to be distributed

31. Andrew Burgin addresses SWP in terms of: 'I feel we have to work with the Right to Work'


----------



## dennisr (Jun 29, 2010)

glenquagmire said:


> I blame the SP-led UNISON branch...



you would


----------



## dennisr (Jun 29, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Well this shit will get drowned out by real people if done properly.



aye


----------



## treelover (Jun 29, 2010)

I am not a Labor Leader; I do not want you to follow me or anyone else; if you are looking for a Moses to lead you out of this capitalist wilderness, you will stay right where you are. - Eugene Debs


----------



## Macullam (Jun 29, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> In the North East we have launched the Public Services Alliance, which currently includes Unison, the PCS, and Unite and will probably include the FBU and NUT very shortly.
> 
> I was there positive so far though Unison may scupper that in the longer term The agreement to set up local PSA committees is to be welcomed. No infighting or debate for that matter as there were two platform speakers and workshops with a set agenda ie these are the proposals how do we build the campaing locally.


----------



## treelover (Jun 29, 2010)

they can't expect the public, 'users' etc, to get on board/onside unless they have a major part in the decision making, in fact imo, without this comittment, they will fail


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 30, 2010)

treelover said:


> they can't expect the public, 'users' etc, to get on board/onside unless they have a major part in the decision making, in fact imo, without this comittment, they will fail



There is every intention to have them get onboard, the campaign will be driven by the workers, service users, and community groups.

The reason the platform was limited to three speakers (not two) from each of the unions that called the rally was to allow time for the workshops to discuss how to move things on to their local areas. The workshops did have a proposed list of things to discuss, because in an hour and a bit there wasn't time to start from scratch, it was just a framework however as far as I could see, and it will be up to the local groups to build on it.


----------



## dennisr (Jun 30, 2010)

RMT’s Bob Crow calls for “generalised strikes and community direct action” to resist ConDem Government assault on jobs, living standards and public services:

http://www.rmt.org.uk/Templates/Internal.asp?NodeID=136993


----------



## dennisr (Jun 30, 2010)

Save Our Services in Surrey (local public sector alliance):

http://www.saveourservic.es
Save our Services in Surrey
c/o Surrey County UNISON
Room G17
County Hall
Penrhyn Road
Kingston upon Thames
KT1 2DN

Call 020 8541 9091

Email campaignhq@saveourservic.es

mate of mine plays aleading role (as part of surry unison):
_We now have unison, gmb, nut, nasuwt, ucu and atl affiliated with rmt, fbu, cwu and poa in the pipeline.
 Anyone know any pcs reps in Surrey?_


----------



## articul8 (Jun 30, 2010)

sihhi said:


> 2. Brent guy about Brent red-Green Forum for Labour lefts, SWP & Green Party



Sounds like the basis for the start of a genuinely broad campaign.  But there's suspicion between this guy who is from Socialist Resistance and - for all i know - may be genuine about building a open democratic coalition - and the local Trades Council who are calling their own launch with John McDonnell speaking.  I hope the two groups manage to coalesce.


----------



## ymu (Jun 30, 2010)

*Oxford anti-cuts*

*Where*: Oxford, Cheney Community Centre
*When*: July 1st, 6pm
*What*: "Save Our Services" planning meeting. Follow-up to first meeting on 20th June, suppported by activists, trade unionists, People & Planet (more info allegedly at Oxford & District TUC, but can't find owt there).

http://www.workersliberty.org/story/2010/06/24/oxford-anti-cuts-campaign

The 20th June meeting got some positive coverage on local news.


----------



## glenquagmire (Jul 1, 2010)

Bit depressed by the Hackney meeting last night so here's a plug for another one...

Camden Trades Council Public Meeting 
Building resistance to the cuts
Monday 12 July at 7pm
Council Chamber, Camden Town Hall, Judd Street WC1
The meeting will be chaired by George Binette Camden UNISON Branch Secretary & Camden Trades Council chair 

Speakers so far confirmed:
Alex Gordon President, RMT Transport Union
Andrew Baisley Secretary, Camden National Union of Teachers (NUT)
Imran Khan Human Rights Lawyer, People’s Charter
Tracy Edwards Youth Officer, Public & Commercial Services union (PCS)
Candy Udwin Central London Right to Work
Raj Chada Chair of Holborn & St Pancras Constituency Labour Party (pc)
Cuts for us, business as usual for them

Council cuts of £80 - £100 million by 2014. Privatisation in the NHS. The threat of cuts and Academies to Camden schools. The capping of Housing Benefit and freezing of child benefit. Meanwhile bonuses for directors and bankers have bounced back.
How do we expose the propaganda that there is no alternative and organise to defeat the slashing of services that tens of thousands rely on?

■ Most Camden council employees will face a two-year pay freeze, amounting to a substantial pay cut. For the lowest paid increases of £250 a year, if they get them,
come to just 1%-2% at a time when inflation is running at more than 5%.
■ Thousands of local authority and other public sector jobs in the borough are under threat;
■ Spending on education may be chopped in real terms by as much as 25% over the next four years;
■ Caps on Housing Benefit levels will make Camden a ‘no-go’ area for many private sector tenants at a time when the prospects for social housing are bleak;
■ Cuts in welfare benefits and tax credits will add up to £11 billion while banks get off with a light annual levy.
■ Corporation tax – already among the lowest in Europe - will fall from the current 28% by a percentage point each year for the next four years.


----------



## Macullam (Jul 1, 2010)

, it was just a framework however as far as I could see, and it will be up to the local groups to build on it.[/QUOTE]

you underestimate the control freakery of unison leadership.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Jul 1, 2010)

> Bit depressed by the Hackney meeting last night so here's a plug for another one...



Why?


----------



## glenquagmire (Jul 2, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> Why?



Good turnout, should have achieved more.


----------



## Matt S (Jul 2, 2010)

Just needed to have a few papers and proposals prepared ahead of time - nothing unfixable...

Matt


----------



## glenquagmire (Jul 2, 2010)

You're right. I'm just giving up smoking and being very bad-tempered at the moment. Hopefully will come together more at the next one.


----------



## dennisr (Jul 2, 2010)

From the National Shop Stewards Network site:

http://www.shopstewards.net

North Wales Shop Stewards Network
Meeting
7pm-9pm Thursday 8 July 2010, Wrexham Lager Social Club
Report back from NSSN Conference - Call for a National Demonstration against the cuts - Organising to protect public services - Building the network
Meeting open to all elected Union Reps including Health and Safety Reps, Union Learning Reps and any other interested parties. Organiser: Eileen O'Peilly (PCS) brynidris2@aol.com

Camden Trades Council
Monthly delegate meeting
7pm, Thursday 15 July, UNITE office, Transport House, 128 Theobalds Road, WC1X 8TN

Huntingdon & St Neots Trades Union Council
Demonstration
"Stop the franchising of Hinchinbrooke Hospital to the private sector"
Saturday 10 July.

For more information go to: http:www.huntingdonandstneotstradescouncil.blogspot.com


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 6, 2010)

*Birmingham*

Open Organising Meeting of Save Our Services Campaign


Date: Wednesday, 07 July 2010
Time: 17:30 - 19:00
Location: UNISON Birmingham Branch Office, 3rd Floor, Albany House
Hurst Street, Birmingham


----------



## treelover (Jul 6, 2010)

'There is every intention to have them get onboard, the campaign will be driven by the workers, service users, and community groups'


Good news, but I've attended a number of meetings in my area on the privisatisation of housing benefits services, the NHS, etc, over the years, very little mention of users etc, i don't like the term, right wing, etc, but the unions are very 'producer' led, they must do more to get the public, clients, users, etc  onboard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2010)

glenquagmire said:


> I blame the SP-led UNISON branch...



i blame the government


----------



## dennisr (Jul 7, 2010)

London Shop Stewards Network
Event: Fighting Cuts - Meeting
Start Time: 26 July at 19:00
End Time: 26 July at 21:00
Where: Indian YMCA
Street: 41 Fitzroy Square
Town/City: London, United Kingdom


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 7, 2010)

Save Our Services Public Meeting
20th July 7pm
Theatre Room, Quaker Meeting House
40 Bull St, Birmingham


----------



## treelover (Jul 7, 2010)

'Open Organising Meeting of Save Our Services Campaign

Date: Wednesday, 07 July 2010
Time: 17:30 - 19:00
Location: UNISON Birmingham Branch Office, 3rd Floor, Albany House
Hurst Street, Birmingham'


Many there Blagsta?


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 7, 2010)

treelover said:


> 'Open Organising Meeting of Save Our Services Campaign
> 
> 
> Date: Wednesday, 07 July 2010
> ...



about 10 people, mostly Unison members, a couple of NUT, I was the only Unite member


----------



## smokedout (Jul 8, 2010)

This facebook group's got nearly 500 members now, probably as good a place to advertise these events as any, please feel free

Benefit Claimants Fight Back


----------



## treelover (Jul 8, 2010)

'On Tuesday 13th July a series begins on Ch4 called 'The Fairy Godmother' with that awful patronising Hayley woman who fronted one episode of Benefit Busters and spoke to single mothers as they were naughty children. This time she's supposedly helping the unemployed'

FFS, what is up with Ch4, then again, Oona King is now the executive for diversity, etc.

maybe claimants could picket Ch4


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 8, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> *Where*: Lambeth UNISON office, 6a Acre Lane, Brixton
> *When*: Wednesday 30 June, 6pm
> *What*: First open organising/planning meeting. UNISON, UCU, NUT, Tenant's Council, Pensioners Action Group and Right to Work to send representatives. FBU, RMT, CWU and PCS all invited and will hopefully send representatives as well.
> 
> ...



I missed this at the time, will come along to the next one - is there a group i can sign up to to get alerts etc?


----------



## treelover (Jul 9, 2010)

its great that the unions are using social media/the net etc to communicate with the wider public, the R/W historian Niall Ferguson was on This Week last night talking about about how the crisis is about as much hearts and minds' and 'a propaganda war' as an economic one, the unions seem to agree.

yesterday i got talking to a couple of nurses in my local hospital: they are very angry indeed and feel absolutely betrayed, one of my close family is going to lose a significant portion of her pension and maybe her job, this person is like most of the UK pop someone who craves security and says ''she has never been so afraid in her life''. Imo, this is the big one, the left and others must be there for them....


----------



## articul8 (Jul 12, 2010)

One for Dennisr?

Southwark Trades Council (TUC) is hosting an important meeting to kick off the campaign against the cuts in Southwark.  Come along and have your say.

Leaflet is attached.  Meeting's on Monday July 19th, 7pm, Salvation Army Hall, 1 Princess St (Elephant and Castle tube).


----------



## sihhi (Jul 13, 2010)

*Haringey Alliance for Public Services*
...


> The Government is threatening massive cuts to local Council services, to the NHS, to public sector jobs, to Haringey's voluntary and community sector, and to local people's benefits. We don't have to accept this!
> 
> called by: Haringey Trades Union Council, Haringey Solidarity Group & Haringey Federation of Residents Associations among others



Tuesday 27th July 7pm - latecomers still welcome
at 
*The Big Green Bookshop Venue*
1 Brampton Park Road
Wood Green
London N22 6BG

head north from Turnpike Lane bus and tube station, Brampton Park Road is the third road on the left as you head north.
Turnpike Lane is on the Picadilly Line, and has buses serving it  
The venue is past Courcy Road indicated on the little map here:
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/gettingaround/maps/buses/pdf/turnpikelane-2270.pdf


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2010)

*Cardiff - Sat 17 July*

Fight The Cuts
When 
Sat, 17 July, 12:30 – 14:00

Where
Outside Cardiff Market on the Hayes 

Description
A chance to leaflet and talk to the public about how to fight the cuts. Backed by a Cor Cochion (Cardiff Reds Choir) street sing. 
Part of Cardiff Trades Council Campaign against the Cuts.

from here http://www.radicalwales.org/


----------



## dennisr (Jul 23, 2010)

*Waltham Forest Anti-Cuts Union*
Launch meeting - ALL WELCOME!
William Morris Community Centre, Greenleaf Road, E17 6QQ	
29 July · 19:30 - 23:00


----------



## articul8 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Brent* Trades Union Council

Wednesday July 28th 7.30 pm in Space2 at the Willesden Green Library Centre . The speakers are John McDonnell MP, Jerry Hicks from the UNITE union, Clara Osagiede from the RMT cleaners’ campaign speaking on behalf of the Right to Work Campaign and Ann O’Neill from Brent Mencap. The chair will be Pete Firmin CWU, President of Brent Trades Union Council.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 24, 2010)

Public meeting organised by North Wales Shop Stewards network and community activists.
Wrexham social club, union st, Wrexham on Sept 27 

Speakers from public sector unions and Leanne Wood - Plaid Cymru AM.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 24, 2010)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Public meeting organised by North Wales Shop Stewards network and community activists.
> Wrexham social club, union st, Wrexham on Sept 27
> 
> Speakers from public sector unions and Leanne Wood - Plaid Cymru AM.


 
Address should be:

Wrexham Lager Club
1 Union Road
Wrexham

Near the train station and the football ground.


----------



## Macullam (Jul 29, 2010)

good local meeting of PSA in Middlesbrough tonight over 40 in attendance mainly from Unison ,PCS but taeching unions, FBU and postal workers also present. Two labour MP's present despite majority of speakers from the floor critical of labour. MP's felt expecting labour councillors to resist cuts was unreasonable and would play into the con dem govts hands.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Jul 29, 2010)

> MP's felt expecting labour councillors to resist cuts was unreasonable and would play into the con dem govts hands.



We're getting all this crap in Lambeth. Sorry but people elected labour councillors to fight the cuts, if they won't they they should piss off and resign. And by fight I don't mean pay lip service and using anti-cuts campaigns to make it look like they are doing something.

Someone at work sent me the SWP party notes that say we shouldn't mention the cuts from the last labour government and should still welcome aboard labour councillors who are against the national cuts but are implementing cuts themselves at a local level. Totally wrong IMV.


----------



## treelover (Jul 30, 2010)

> Someone at work sent me the SWP party notes that say we shouldn't mention the cuts from the last labour government and should still welcome aboard labour councillors who are against the national cuts but are implementing cuts themselves at a local level. Totally wrong IMV.




SWP members may not 'mention the NL cuts' but why shouldn't everyone else say it how it is, they did bad things and should be made aware of it, this isn't Callaghans LP after the 79 defeat, they implemented extreme neo-liberal policies, this uber fast revisionism is disconcerting


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 30, 2010)

treelover said:


> SWP members may not 'mention the NL cuts' but why shouldn't everyone else say it how it is, they did bad things and should be made aware of it, this isn't Callaghans LP after the 79 defeat, they implemented extreme neo-liberal policies, this uber fast revisionism is disconcerting



Yep, the SWP's position is actually to the right of Unison's leadership on this issue. It's frankly bizare.


----------



## Macullam (Jul 30, 2010)

I was called an ultra left sectarian by an SWP member last week for being critical of labour. At the middlesbrough meeting SWP members were off line in terms of attacking labour. They quite rightly talked off working with labour the slogan was "work with them where we can without them if necessary" the line from paerty notes and in a socialist worker article falls down when faced with the experience of public sector workers. As always when it comes to the concrete issues the workers are in advance of the SWP.

There have also been PSA meetings in Durham, Newcastle and northumberland this week all well attended. Unison will have problems keeping a lid on these local groups.


----------



## Macullam (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/la...ham-forest-labour-councillors-face-opposition

this what labour councillors will do even when they benefit from anti tory swing.


----------



## articul8 (Jul 30, 2010)

SWP get it arse about tit again - Labour councillors etc should also be encouraged to repudiate what Brown was proposing at the election but not as a precondition for involvement in the coalition.  To say otherwise is totally dishonest and politically backwards.

Think that the LRC are organising a meeting of Labour councillors who want to oppose the cuts rather than shrug their shoulders and say "don't blame us".  What are there options beyond propaganda and public education (tabling alternative budgets etc) - where Labour runs authorities what can they do to stop the cuts from being delivered if they are minded to (I don't underestimate the number who won't be)?  Obviously, if any are prepared to defy the law and set deficit budgets we should support them - but even if they can do this they will certainly face surcharge (bankruptcy) and probably prison terms.  Unlikely that any Labour groups would put themselves up for that?


----------



## dennisr (Jul 30, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> We're getting all this crap in Lambeth. Sorry but people elected labour councillors to fight the cuts, if they won't they they should piss off and resign. And by fight I don't mean pay lip service and using anti-cuts campaigns to make it look like they are doing something



Absolutely - The Liverpool campaign is the way to go:

http://www.liverpool47.org/

"better to break the law than break the poor"

(from the old first used in the Poplar council campaign of 1919)


----------



## articul8 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ideally, yes.   If any Labour group is prepared to go that way Id back them 110%/  But there isn't the confidence around given the relatively low level of struggle - and supine TUs etc.  You're asking people with families to put their homes at risk and potentially even go to prison (what happens to the kids?).  So realistically the chances of that kind of stand are low.

So where there are still Labour councillors who genuinely want to oppose the cuts but don't know what to do, what practical steps can they take that would increase the confidence of the communities they represent?


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 30, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> We're getting all this crap in Lambeth. Sorry but people elected labour councillors to fight the cuts, if they won't they they should piss off and resign. And by fight I don't mean pay lip service and using anti-cuts campaigns to make it look like they are doing something.
> 
> *Someone at work sent me the SWP party notes that say we shouldn't mention the cuts from the last labour government and should still welcome aboard labour councillors who are against the national cuts but are implementing cuts themselves at a local level. Totally wrong IMV*.



Interesting, 'cos at the Birmingham Save Our Services meeting last week, there were SWP members advocating putting pressure on Labour councillors *not* to sign off local cuts.


----------



## dennisr (Jul 30, 2010)

articul8 said:


> Ideally, yes.   If any Labour group is prepared to go that way Id back them 110%/  But there isn't the confidence around given the relatively low level of struggle - and supine TUs etc.  You're asking people with families to put their homes at risk and potentially even go to prison (what happens to the kids?).  So realistically the chances of that kind of stand are low.
> 
> So where there are still Labour councillors who genuinely want to oppose the cuts but don't know what to do, what practical steps can they take that would increase the confidence of the communities they represent?



Of course, at the moment it would be a case of raising the issue of 'setting a deficit budget alongside a mass campaign'. I guess you know that i am not saying that i would expect most labour councillors to go for this at this moment in time. I would argue for getting anti-cuts councillors elected - the party label is irrelevant.


----------



## articul8 (Jul 30, 2010)

I hope we (on the left) can all agree on that.  But there is a question about what they can do when they're elected.   We're in a situation when some local Labour parties are finding themselves in control of local authorities - and faced with "no choice" but to implement cuts demanded by the coalition.  Many (though not all) are really opposed to doing this, but don't know what the alternative is.   What should our attitude be to people in this position?  Say they are just paying lip service?  Raising alternative budgets, certainly.  But anything else they can practically do?


----------



## dennisr (Jul 30, 2010)

articul8 said:


> I hope we (on the left) can all agree on that.  But there is a question about what they can do when they're elected.   We're in a situation when some local Labour parties are finding themselves in control of local authorities - and faced with "no choice" but to implement cuts demanded by the coalition.  Many (though not all) are really opposed to doing this, but don't know what the alternative is.   What should our attitude be to people in this position?  Say they are just paying lip service?  Raising alternative budgets, certainly.  But anything else they can practically do?



That was precisely the situation in Liverpool - 47 councillors - I think only 8-9 were Militant supporters. One key difference to most other LP councillors nowadays was the accountability of the Labour group to the local workforce (through the Joint Shop Stewads Committee - JSSC). This both gave them a feel/reminder of the mood and attitude of their electors and a level of accountability missing from many LP council positions. A refusal to set a cuts budget is raised alongside a campaign in the council workplaces to oppose the attacks that would result upon elected representatives. If they don't represent their electors they should resign. Of course alternative budgets are an option - in discussion with those effected. If councillors are not confident - they can resign and stand on / campaign for an anti-cuts / alternative budget / refusal to cut budget - they can test the water in this manner.


----------



## articul8 (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe that's what should be happening - setting up grassroots community committees of both public service workers and users not dominated by TU tops - and inviting any good elected councillors to their meetings to discuss strategy.  The local meetings I've been to so far have just been general agitation, no concrete steps...


----------



## dennisr (Jul 30, 2010)

patience


----------



## articul8 (Jul 30, 2010)

ok...but no time to lose!


----------



## dennisr (Aug 3, 2010)

Some simple facts from the PCS:

    *   Tax evasion, and avoidance, along with staff cuts in revenue and customs, means uncollected tax is running at approximately £130 billion a year.
    * The government has just closed the tax unit that deals with the richest in society (those earning more than £20 million).
    * In 2009 profits went up by £24 billion and wages by only £2 billion.
    * 50% of civil servants earn less than £20,000 a year, a quarter less than £15,000.
    * The average civil service pension, taking away the tiny percentage of high earners, is £4,200 a year.
    * Pensions for five million public sector workers costs £4.1 billion, while £10 billion is spent on tax relief on private pensions for the richest 1%.
    * State pensioners get only £97 a week.
    * One in three children are living in poverty.
    * The government has spent £1.4 trillion in bailing out the banks.
    * Public spending in Britain is the lowest in Europe. For every pound spent on the public services 74p goes straight back into the economy, 64p into the local economy.


----------



## treelover (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe that's what should be happening - setting up grassroots community committees of both public service workers and users not dominated by TU tops - and inviting any good elected councillors to their meetings to discuss strategy. The local meetings I've been to so far have just been general agitation, no concrete steps... 


Surely that is the way forward, there doesn't seem to be any sense of urgency though, yet the coucil leaders are working out the cuts, govt depts are too, no holiday for them. This is an economic coup and perhaps the last chance for a progessive left before we finally become like the US.


----------



## articul8 (Aug 3, 2010)

There is too much of a fetish around one-off set piece national demos (eg. of the Tory conference).  I guess there's no harm in them per se but it's certainly no alternative to building strong community networks.


----------



## dennisr (Aug 4, 2010)

articul8 said:


> There is too much of a fetish around one-off set piece national demos (eg. of the Tory conference).  I guess there's no harm in them per se but it's certainly no alternative to building strong community networks.


 
Agreed - the only role is to raise the issue and use to build those local initiatives. Unless 50m turn up on the demo like (I won't hold my breath)


----------



## articul8 (Aug 4, 2010)

that's part of the problem - even a well attended demo outside these conferences gets represented as a sideshow, not as a representation of the mood of the majority.   Needs to be about ordinary people not usual suspects


----------



## Zonk (Aug 5, 2010)

Norwich Anti-Cuts
Where: Council Chamber, City Hall, Norwich
When: Wednesday 8th September

Called by Unison and PCS. Public Meeting

http://norfolknonaligned.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/coalition-against-the-cuts/


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Aug 5, 2010)

treelover said:


> Maybe that's what should be happening - setting up grassroots community committees of both public service workers and users not dominated by TU tops - and inviting any good elected councillors to their meetings to discuss strategy. The local meetings I've been to so far have just been general agitation, no concrete steps...
> 
> 
> Surely that is the way forward, there doesn't seem to be any sense of urgency though, yet the coucil leaders are working out the cuts, govt depts are too, no holiday for them. This is an economic coup and perhaps the last chance for a progessive left before we finally become like the US.


 
That's right.  This is exactly what Socialist Resistance have been doing in Wigan, as recent reports in the Wigan local press show:



> A PROTEST rally is planned in Wigan to fight swingeing public service cuts.
> 
> The borough’s newly-formed People Against Cuts (PAC) had so many people turn up for its latest meeting they have now had to switch to a larger venue for the next.
> 
> ...





> WIGAN is gearing up for a major anti-cuts demonstration in the middle of town.
> 
> All borough MPs and councillors have been invited to speak and address the open air and open microphone gathering set for Market Place at 1pm tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## treelover (Aug 5, 2010)

'People Against Cuts, the ‘non partisan’ group who have called the event, are hoping that the shock news that the council is planning £50m cuts to services which could lead to 800 job losses will stir people to support the event and send a “strong” message to the new Government.'


50 Million?, are you sure?, thats one hell of a lot of money, cities like Sheffield are cutting by 14 million, still a lot but not 50 million


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Aug 5, 2010)

treelover said:


> 'People Against Cuts, the ‘non partisan’ group who have called the event, are hoping that the shock news that the council is planning £50m cuts to services which could lead to 800 job losses will stir people to support the event and send a “strong” message to the new Government.'
> 
> 
> 50 Million?, are you sure?, thats one hell of a lot of money, cities like Sheffield are cutting by 14 million, still a lot but not 50 million


 
The council's budget is £250million per year and they are predicting cuts of 20-25% which would be £50million+.  I don't think it's in one year mind.  According to the Leigh Journal it's £55m over three years.



> Leigh Journal
> Jobs fear as Wigan Council cuts spending
> 
> 9:00am Thursday 8th July 2010
> ...



BBC North West quoted 820 jobs lost:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-10684861


----------



## Macullam (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.socialist.net/connexions-meltdown-in-northumberland.htm
county council cuts funding to connexions, no mention of the county council bring controlled by labour. Its all the con-dems fault.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got a report back from the Save our Services anti-cuts meeting on Thursday. I apologise for not advertising it beforehand on here. But apparently there will now be planning meetings every two weeks so will get them up here once I get the details.

There were about 25 people (which is good for a planning meeting) including representatives from Lambeth UNISON, Lambeth Pensioners Action Group, Lambeth UCU, Greenwich NUT, a Labour councillor who has had the whip withdrawn for opposing cuts and Ted Knight, the previous Lambeth council leader from the 1980s and local residents and union members/stewards. Apologies from Lambeth GMB, Lambeth NUT, Lambeth Defend Council Housing, Lambeth Tenant's Council, Lambeth PCS and Lambeth CWU. We are still trying to get representatives from the RMT and FBU on board and hopefully that will happen soon.

There was agreement to set up fortnightly planning meetings, contact more community groups and trade unions, have a public meeting with workshops (one suggestion was September 29 to co-incide with the European Trade Union Congress day of action), set up local estate and ward based meetings, have local stalls over the summer, write another Save our Services broad sheet, lobby next full council meeting and make links with Southwark and Lewisham.

Good news was also announced by the Children and Young Persons Services UNISON convener and One O'Clock Club stewards that following Save Our Services demonstrations and petitions the cuts to One O'Clock Services have been withdrawn (for now) and some of the job losses have been stopped. Small victories but significant nonetheless and show what we can do. Also all the end of consultation meetings for staff (to announce 100s of job losses in CYPS) have been suspended, but need more details on why this is.

On the Labour issue that is being talked about Ted Knight and the local councillor were apparently scathing of the Lambeth, Lewisham and Southwark LP leaderships and there were doubts how much could be done to win over LP councillors given how careerist and New Labour most of them are. My mate said the general feeling was that if they want to get involved in a real way then good but if they don't we need to do all we can to build a campaign which will either force them to act or get rid of them. But people said we should try and speak at CLP meetings if we can get invites and lobby MPs surgeries, but not spend too much energy on it.

On a side note the SWP were up to their old sectarian tricks. They announced an anti-cuts meeting has been planned by them on 6 September and Kate Hoey is speaking at it. Nothing has been done to inform, consult or involve Lambeth Save our Services (apparently mentioning that this could happen at the last SoS planning meeting was good enough). Lambeth council buildings have been leafletted about it and the SWP didn't even bother to inform Lambeth UNISON or get us involved. What is the matter with them? Just at the moment we are trying to get a genuine and inclusive campaign off the ground this crap is pulled. The meeting agreed to send people to it but don't think anyone there was very happy at what has happened. Hope this kind of stuff won't carry on.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Aug 6, 2010)

I think everyone has to accept that we are in a far harder situation than in the 1980s. The unions are far weaker, stewards networks barely exist and the whole pro-working class movement is generally quite a bit weaker. There just aren't the networks around that there were in the 1980s.

That doesn't mean that this can't change but it will take a lot of hard work and effort. I totally agree with the comments that we can't just aim for set piece national demonstrations (where we are lectured at by bureaucrats and self-interested political careerists and hypocrits) which seem a bit of a fetish of certain political organisations and the Stop the War movement should show the weakness and limitations of such an approach.


----------



## rioted (Aug 6, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i blame the government


 
which one?


----------



## sihhi (Aug 7, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> I think everyone has to accept that we are in a far harder situation than in the 1980s. The unions are far weaker, stewards networks barely exist and the whole pro-working class movement is generally quite a bit weaker. There just aren't the networks around that there were in the 1980s.
> 
> That doesn't mean that this can't change but it will take a lot of hard work and effort. I totally agree with the comments that we can't just aim for set piece national demonstrations (where we are lectured at by bureaucrats and self-interested political careerists and hypocrits) which seem a bit of a fetish of certain political organisations and the Stop the War movement should show the weakness and limitations of such an approach.



National demonstrations are doom. They go nowhere and require lots of effort.
The movement is much weaker particularly at its grassroots ends - you've still got plenty of movement secretaries and reps but no lay activists under them. It's a phantom movement that is determine to shoot itself in the foot by concentrating on "the trade unions in the public sector" - wilfully isolating itself from the un-unionised providing public sector services and the private sector over 30% of whose investment comes from public purchasing. The incessant nostalgia and wistfulness is back 'in our day, Labour wouldn't have just gone along with it so easily...' 'They've forgotten who elected them' - correct observations but essentially inert and empty ones. Labour can do nothing a popular movement can't and will attempt to sabotage by smothering if necessary anti-Labour initiatives.


----------



## articul8 (Aug 7, 2010)

Why polarise between a movement based on unions and one which has genuine grassroots support in communities - surely it needs both?  But I agree that there should be efforts to tear down mythical chinese walls between private and public sectors.  And while punches shouldn't be pulled as far as Labour is concerned, there is no point trying to exclude at the outset Labour supporters or good local councillors from a broad coalition against the cuts -what we can't do is allow them and their TU bureaucrat friends set the pace and terms of new initiatives.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Aug 7, 2010)

> Why polarise between a movement based on unions and one which has genuine grassroots support in communities - surely it needs both?



I totally agree, if it came across as otherwise I didn't mean to. The only thing I would say is with the state of the unions and the strength of the union bureaucracies campaigns might get more progress with community groups in the short term, but I think it does all go hand in hand and anti-cuts campaigns can hopefully help re-vitalise both community groups and networks and union branches and networks.

Largely agree with sihhi but in many places you don't even have reps either, far less than in the 80s.



> And while punches shouldn't be pulled as far as Labour is concerned, there is no point trying to exclude at the outset Labour supporters or good local councillors from a broad coalition against the cuts -what we can't do is allow them and their TU bureaucrat friends set the pace and terms of new initiatives.



Spot on.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 7, 2010)

Manchester Meeting on building anti-cuts unity. 24th /25th September.

http://www.conventionoftheleft.org/


----------



## articul8 (Aug 7, 2010)

The name of the above is indicative of the wrong mindset.  We don't need more conventions of the left, we need to build structures that bridge the gap between organised public sector workers and the wider community of service users.  Hope that's the spirit of what's being organised not just getting the various sects together.


----------



## sihhi (Aug 23, 2010)

Haringey Alliance for Public Services
now has a website:

http://www.thelittlelaboratory.com/haps/wordpress/

and the next meeting is detailed here 

http://www.thelittlelaboratory.com/haps/wordpress/?p=9

Unfortunately the postcode is wrong the correct address is:

The Big Green Bookshop Venue
1 Brampton Park Road
Wood Green
London N22 6BG

I don't have access to the website so I can't put stuff on, including loads more info about cuts to the 3 citizens' advice bureaux, to small courts, to libraries, to 9 playgrounds, social services, 16+ vocational and basic education, scrapping adult learning grant, cancellation of BSF Rhodes Avenue primary school, housing benefit cuts, parks facilities, mental health pct and north london health services, road budget being full up.
All whilst the chief exec is on ~ £180,000 p.a. ; Liverpool council bosses took a 10% with public action vilifying them - let's get organised!

Anyone opposed to cuts is welcome to come and help doing things/ tell us where we're going wrong / ask questions.

Also it's a set of different ideas from different people coming together so I disagree with some of the links: http://www.thecutswontwork.co.uk and the friends of the earth statement.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 13, 2010)

list of local london anti-cuts stuff here (plus some other stuff.  summarised below, far from comprehnsive, send info to editor@freelondonlistings.co.uk

14.09.2010
18.30 h 	Haringey Alliance for Public Services Protest 	Wood Green Civic Centre 	Haringey 	

14.09.2010
19.00 h - 21.00 h 	Lewisham Cuts Alliance: Organising meeting 	Amersham Arms 	New Cross 	

15.09.2010
09.30 h 	Save our buses - lobby at City Hall: Called by UNITE 	City Hall 	Southbank 	

16.09.2010
12.00 h 	Hackney Unemployed Workers 	Cafe Bohemia 	Hackney 	Politics/Social Action

17.09.2010
20.00 h 	Red & Black Club 80′s Night Special 	London Action Resource Centre (LARC) 	Whitechapel 	

18.09.2010
13.30 h 	Protest the Pope! 	- 	- 	

21.09.2010
19.00 h 	Tower Hamlets Hands Off Our Public Services meeting 	Oxford House 	Bethnal Green 	

24.09.2010
18.00 h 	London Critical Mass 	- 	

25.09.2010
17.00 h 	‘Resisting the cuts – past and present’ 	Housmans Bookshop 	Kings Cross 	

05.10.2010
19.30 h 	Islington Hands Off Our Public Services public meeting 	Archway Methodist Church Hall 	Archway 	

05.10.2010
19.30 h - 21.30 h 	Haringey Solidarity Group Monthly Meeting 	Phoenix Millennium Centre 	Haringey 	

06.10.2010
19.30 h 	Community Action Lewisham 	Amersham Arms 	New Cross 	

13.10.2010
18.30 h 	What impact will cuts make on the lives of people in Newham? 	Durning Hall Community Centre 	Newham 	

20.10.2010
17.00 h - 19.00 h 	Coalition of Resistance Protest at Downing Street 	Opposite Downing Street (Westminster tube) 	Westminster 	

23.10.2010
10.00 h - 19.00 h 	London Anarchist Bookfair 2010 	Queen Mary University of London 	London 	

02.11.2010
19.30 h - 21.30 h 	Haringey Solidarity Group Monthly Meeting 	Phoenix Millennium Centre 	Haringey 	

20.11.2010
	National Demonstration: Afghanistan - Time To Go 	- 	- 	

27.11.2010
	National Organising Conference: Coalition of Resistance 	Camden Centre 	London


----------



## smokedout (Sep 13, 2010)

also feel free to post up stuff here

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=116432071735566&ref=ts


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 13, 2010)

glenquagmire said:


> Hackney TUC launch an anti-cuts campaign tomorrow (Wednesday 30th June) at the Trinity Centre in Dalston at 7pm. There is infighting already.


I live in Leyton; I don't supose you'd know whether anyoneTU-related in Newham or Waltham Forest is doing anything? Or should I hook up with yours?


----------



## glenquagmire (Sep 13, 2010)

I think the Waltham Forest TC was talking about stuff but I'm not sure whether anything is under way. Would recommend contacting the WF trades council if you can. Seem to remember the Secretary was called Darren (?), or you could try calling WF Unison and asking Dave in the office there. He'd know how to get in touch. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 13, 2010)

Join us for a public meeting to discuss the threat to our community that we face and what we can do about it:
Date: Monday 13th September 2010
Time: 6.30pm – 9pm
Location: Quaker Meeting House, 43 St. Giles, Oxford


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2010)

Swansea - TODAY sorry


> 15th September: Launch of ‘Swansea against the Cuts’, organised by Swansea Trades Council, 7.30 pm at the Unitarian Church, 238 High Street, Swansea SA1 1NZ. Further details from Ronnie Job, email: ron.job@sky.com.



Cardiff 21 Sept


> 21st September: ‘Defend Public Services’, organised by Cardiff Trades Council, 7.00 pm at the Cardiff Bus Sport and Social Club, 59-61 Tudor Street, Cardiff CF11 6AD. Further details from Katrine Williams, email: cardiffctuc@googlemail.com



and loads more here
http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/wales/whats-new-in-wales.cfm/id/DF5878EE-2B35-40C0-88854C1B234DE30D


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 14, 2010)

Manchester Conference Fri 24th / Sat 25th Sept.

http://www.conventionoftheleft.org/


----------



## niclas (Sep 14, 2010)

Launch of North Wales Against Cuts at the Lager Club, Union St, Wrexham @ 7.30pm, Monday, 27 September. Organised by N Wales Shop Stewards Network.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 14, 2010)

since it's not been mentioned

http://toffsout.wordpress.com/2010/09/10/unauthorised-march/


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 14, 2010)

sihhi said:


> Haringey Alliance for Public Services
> now has a website:
> 
> http://www.thelittlelaboratory.com/haps/wordpress/
> ...


link wouldn't work for me. Also, Sihhi - check PMs


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 14, 2010)

glenquagmire said:


> I think the Waltham Forest TC was talking about stuff but I'm not sure whether anything is under way. Would recommend contacting the WF trades council if you can. Seem to remember the Secretary was called Darren (?), or you could try calling WF Unison and asking Dave in the office there. He'd know how to get in touch. Sorry I can't be more help.


not at all - you've been more than helpful


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 14, 2010)

smokedout said:


> since it's not been mentioned
> 
> http://toffsout.wordpress.com/2010/09/10/unauthorised-march/



no substitute for a group of self appointed direct actionists is there?


----------



## smokedout (Sep 14, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> no substitute for a group of self appointed direct actionists is there?



rather that than being sheparding away from the conference by swp stooges


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 14, 2010)

smokedout said:


> rather that than being sheparding away from the conference by swp stooges



are you sure that is the only other choice?


----------



## durruti02 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hackney Alliance to Defend Public Services Public Meeting 23rd Sept Round Chapel Hackney 

http://hackneyalliance.wordpress.com/

there is also a Haringey Alliance http://www.hapsnews.net/


----------



## smokedout (Sep 14, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> are you sure that is the only other choice?


 
not at all, what are you proposing then?


----------



## dennisr (Sep 15, 2010)

Report from Brighton meeting:
*Brighton meeting rejects cuts agenda*
Over 200 people packed into Friends Meeting House in Brighton on Thursday 9 September to launch a community-wide campaign against the neoliberal cuts. Speaking from the trade union movement, Chris Baugh (PCS) and Andy Richards (Unison) dismantled the received wisdom of reducing government debt through cuts and highlighted the vast long-term costs of cutting key public services and forcing thousands into unemployment and below the poverty line.

http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/articles/10211/14-09-2010/brighton-meeting-rejects-cuts-agenda


----------



## dennisr (Sep 15, 2010)

Report from Bristol:

*Bristol: Moles and rats in the council chamber*
A mass lobby of Bristol councillors on 7 September heard several local authority trade unions warn of impending industrial action should the Liberal Democrat council administration try to carry through compulsory redundancies. The atmosphere was electric and protesters were treated to the unusual sight of New Labour councillors joining the protests. It was like seeing a colony of moles removed from under the ground, as they blinked, looked uneasily at the banners, felt intimidated by the speeches and then quickly scampered back into the council chamber to the protection of their already very-dented shields....

http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/ke...bristol-moles-and-rats-in-the-council-chamber


----------



## dennisr (Sep 15, 2010)

dp


----------



## dennisr (Sep 15, 2010)

Report from Bolton:
*Protest against Bolton council's cuts*
On the 1st of September in Bolton there was a huge protest against Bolton council's plans to savagely cut 40% off its budget. It is expected these cuts will cost 1,400 jobs, not to mention the effects on services. ...

http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/articles/10170/09-09-2010/protest-against-bolton-councils-cuts


----------



## dennisr (Sep 15, 2010)

Report from Plymouth:
*Plymouth anti-cuts meeting*
The immortal words of Percy Bysshe Shelley helped inspire a 50-strong meeting to launch Plymouth's fight against the cuts. 90-year-old pensioners' campaigner, Paddy Ryan, galvanised the meeting by quoting Shelley: "Rise like lions after slumber in unvanquishable number. Shake your chains to earth like dew, which in sleep had fallen on you. Ye are many - they are few". During the meeting, a succession of speakers gave notice that the lies of the Con-Dems and their media chums cut no ice with anyone. Trade union representatives from Unite, Unison, RMT, PCS and CWU, and claimants' union and asylum-support workers all indicated they had had enough, that the time to fight is now and that it will be on the basis of 'no cuts, no compromise'.....

http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/ar...nti-cuts-movement-builds-momentum-in-plymouth


----------



## dennisr (Sep 15, 2010)

there is loads more - plus follow on from recent lobby of TUC by NSSN. 
http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/articles/10200/13-09-2010/nssn-lobbies-tuc-delegates


March to the tuc meet at 11am outside unity house 39 chalton street london nw1 1 jd on the 23rd october
facbook group: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/event.php?eid=148201075219859

From the SP: Fight-back! - The only antidote to painful public-sector cuts
http://www.socialismtoday.org/141/fightback.html


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 15, 2010)

unfortunately i won't be at either of those massive demos as I will be in sweden then ...


----------



## dennisr (Sep 15, 2010)

ha - I love your location )


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 15, 2010)

lol thanks, i actually got called that on one of the threads


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Sep 15, 2010)

Lambeth Save our Services

Next Action meetings
6pm Thursday 16 September 2010
6pm Thursday 7 October 2010
Vida Walsh Centre, opposite Windrush Square

The millionaire government is taking an axe to much needed public services and attempting to take away our welfare state. 

They are cutting:

• At least 25% from councils which provide vital services like housing, libraries, parks, day centres and much more
• Benefits for the poor, parents and the elderly
• School building programmes and services for children

We are a broad based campaign bringing together community groups, trade unions, pensioners and Lambeth residents to fight have every job cut and every service cut.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 15, 2010)

Clip of protestors occupying the Stockport Council chamber in protest of the closure of a local leisure centre


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 15, 2010)

smokedout said:


> not at all, what are you proposing then?



no gesture politics of demos at  the Conservative Party conference, build locally/take action against the cuts instead, don't just base it on trade unions but with working class communities and users.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 15, 2010)

don't think many people would argue with that

but the last time tories really took the piss it ended in the streets and it is very likely to again

bunch of kids want to have a pop at the filth and try to force their way to the conference good fucking luck to them, it'll set the tone nicely


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 15, 2010)

smokedout said:


> don't think many people would argue with that
> 
> but the last time tories really took the piss it ended in the streets and it is very likely to again
> 
> bunch of kids want to have a pop at the filth and try to force their way to the conference good fucking luck to them, it'll set the tone nicely



The Tories took the piss repeatedly in the 80s and early 90s , it ended up in them taking on one union at a time no national action by the TUC or labour. They also took on the one Council that decided to try and fight. They also took on the CND/Peacemovement. If you are referring to the Poll tax riot that was one day out of hundreds and hundreds in which local people campaigned against the poll tax their in local communities .The riot very often makes people forget all that hard unglamourous work which was tyhe real backbone of resistance and equally some juvenile token gesture in which a 'bunch of kids want to have a pop at the filth and try to force their way to the conference' will probaly have the same effect .


----------



## elbows (Sep 15, 2010)

The poll tax riots did cause some concern to the powers that be, they do require a certain amount of stability and security in order to carry out their business as usual.

But I would suspect that grannies going to jail rather than pay the poll tax was a larger factor in seeing that tax successfully resisted.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2010)

To all those who live and work in LB Haringey: The next meeting of the The Haringey Alliance for Public Services will be on 22nd Septembeer, 7.30, at North London Community House, Moorefield Rd, nr BRuce grove, Tottenham, N17


----------



## smokedout (Sep 15, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> The Tories took the piss repeatedly in the 80s and early 90s , it ended up in them taking on one union at a time no national action by the TUC or labour. They also took on the one Council that decided to try and fight. They also took on the CND/Peacemovement. If you are referring to the Poll tax riot that was one day out of hundreds and hundreds in which local people campaigned against the poll tax their in local communities .The riot very often makes people forget all that hard unglamourous work which was tyhe real backbone of resistance and equally some juvenile token gesture in which a 'bunch of kids want to have a pop at the filth and try to force their way to the conference' will probaly have the same effect .



yeah yeah, hardwork, backbone, grassroots all good

but I'm inclined to say lets drop this ned flanders worthy bullshit and support people in fighting the cunts any which way they want to, it's all good and we're all on the same side


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 16, 2010)

smokedout said:


> yeah yeah, hardwork, backbone, grassroots all good
> 
> but I'm inclined to say lets drop this ned flanders worthy bullshit and support people in fighting the cunts any which way they want to, it's all good and we're all on the same side



 Except you aren't fighting the cuts you are playing at it . No thanks.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 16, 2010)

well you snipe away then, good luck with that


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 16, 2010)

smokedout said:


> well you snipe away then, good luck with that



just being a critical friend


----------



## grogwilton (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going to the RTW demo.

I also
attend my local residents association meetings
am helping with Bracknell and Reading save our services campaigns
organising the young members section of my union
am the union rep for my union in my workplace
am going to the local green party meeting tonight quite a good local branch and councillor to get support for anti cuts organising
working with other trade unionists to restart Reading Trades Council on Saturday
have helped organise a local demonstration against cuts at the local hospital

Tell me, 39th step, am I 'playing' at opposing the cuts, or putting in enough 'hard work' for you?


----------



## Urbanblues (Sep 17, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> Lambeth Save our Services
> 
> Next Action meetings
> 6pm Thursday 16 September 2010
> ...



Arrived at 17:50 at Vida W centre; waited forty minutes. Nobody could find the key. Everyone piled across the road to the Unison office; lack of wheelchair access forced me to go home.

Keep me posted as to what happened; and, when the next Lambeth SOS meeting is taking place, please.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 17, 2010)

grogwilton said:


> I'm going to the RTW demo.
> 
> I also
> attend my local residents association meetings
> ...


 
you're obviously a class traitor and when the glorious day comes etc
tbh, i have some sympathy with 39steps view though, i mean demo outside the tory conference does strike me a bit of gesture politics/typical swappie stunt 
theres a good chance i'll go though having said all that mind you


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 17, 2010)

grogwilton said:


> I'm going to the RTW demo.
> 
> I also
> attend my local residents association meetings
> ...



If  you think that smokedout's position that a few kids kicking off with the police at the Tory party conference is a way to fight the cuts and  to successfully defend public services then you are not just playing but seriously deluded. His position is that any 'action' is valid however useless, tokenistic and gesture based , my position is that I want to stop the cuts and therefore advocate the most successful tactics to do that. From what you are saying you do you don't appear agree with his position, what you are trying to do is justify the RTW demo.

The key to a successful national campaign is the how well organised local campaigns are ,in other words the strength from below.The level of  local rank and file organisation in my view is what will be crucial. Otherwise we will simply be back into a few token national demos and lobbies with no effective action locally.A couple of succesful victories in stopping some local cuts will be far more important than a day out at the Tories conference. 

In the 80s I went on loads of demos at Tory Party conferences and had a good day out but that is essentially what they were. An opportunity to meet others form across he country and share ideas and build links but hat isn't a substiitute for building locally and taking effective local action. You can't do that as you appear to be aware without that local hard slog. Substituting that for a few stunts and the theatrics of 'kicking off' with the police is shorcut to defeat.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 17, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> If  you think that smokedout's position that a few kids kicking off with the police at the Tory party conference is a way to fight the cuts and  to successfully defend public services then you are not just playing but seriously deluded. His position is that any 'action' is valid however useless, tokenistic and gesture based , my position is that I want to stop the cuts and therefore advocate the most successful tactics to do that.



no, my position is that even if an action isn't tactically 'pure' and likely to be all that effective we should support those taking it rather than moralising from the sidelines, because next time they might do something better rather than feel alienated and give up



> In the 80s I went on loads of demos at Tory Party conferences and had a good day out but that is essentially what they were. An opportunity to meet others form across he country and share ideas and build links but hat isn't a substiitute for building locally and taking effective local action.



precisely, they have value even if only as a morale boost



> Substituting that for a few stunts and the theatrics of 'kicking off' with the police is shorcut to defeat.



where on earth did I say it was an either or thing?


----------



## the button (Sep 17, 2010)

Urbanblues said:


> Arrived at 17:50 at Vida W centre; waited forty minutes. Nobody could find the key. Everyone piled across the road to the Unison office; lack of wheelchair access forced me to go home.



Wow. The ruling class must be proper shitting themselves.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2010)

alleged street stall in Cardiff on Sat 25 - 9am-4 St John's Square (outside market)
demo at Senedd on Weds 20 Oct

joint WTUC mobilisation meeting at temple of peace, Cathays Park on the cuts with Martin Mansfield, Hether Wakefield and a PCS speaker apparently, Weds 29 Sept 11am - 3.30 with lunch

no links yet sorry!


----------



## revlon (Sep 17, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> If  you think that smokedout's position that a few kids kicking off with the police at the Tory party conference is a way to fight the cuts and  to successfully defend public services then you are not just playing but seriously deluded. His position is that any 'action' is valid however useless, tokenistic and gesture based , my position is that I want to stop the cuts and therefore advocate the most successful tactics to do that. From what you are saying you do you don't appear agree with his position, what you are trying to do is justify the RTW demo.
> 
> *The key to a successful national campaign is the how well organised local campaigns are ,in other words the strength from below.The level of  local rank and file organisation in my view is what will be crucial.* Otherwise we will simply be back into a few token national demos and lobbies with no effective action locally.A couple of succesful victories in stopping some local cuts will be far more important than a day out at the Tories conference.
> 
> In the 80s I went on loads of demos at Tory Party conferences and had a good day out but that is essentially what they were. An opportunity to meet others form across he country and share ideas and build links but hat isn't a substiitute for building locally and taking effective local action. You can't do that as you appear to be aware without that local hard slog. Substituting that for a few stunts and the theatrics of 'kicking off' with the police is shorcut to defeat.


 
 i heartly concur comrade. Are we looking at stockport to lead by example?

 The tone of your argument seems to be:
- tell people they're doing it wrong
- tell them how they should be doing it
- blame them for your failure to build an effective campaign 

Let the kids have their day out in Brum, surely that isn't going to get in the way of others building locally and taking effective local action?
If what's important is a couple of succesful victories in stopping some local cuts, why not just get on with it, instead of telling the Brum kids how ineffective their activities are?

I would have thought the biggest obstacle to any effective campaign is leftist parties charging in and diverting people towards their particular agenda?


----------



## Urbanblues (Sep 17, 2010)

the button said:


> Wow. The ruling class must be proper shitting themselves.


 
Is a bit shite.

Piss-ups in breweries spring to mind.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 17, 2010)

smokedout said:


> don't think many people would argue with that
> 
> but the last time tories really took the piss it ended in the streets and it is very likely to again
> 
> bunch of kids want to have a pop at the filth and try to force their way to the conference good fucking luck to them, it'll set the tone nicely


it may also damage chances of building broad-based resistance


----------



## revlon (Sep 17, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> it may also damage chances of building broad-based resistance


 
how?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

Let's be honest, if you want to gain support for your ideas then rioting, albeit sometimes understandable, isn't the right way to go about it.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 17, 2010)

revlon said:


> i heartly concur comrade. Are we looking at stockport to lead by example?
> 
> The tone of your argument seems to be:
> - tell people they're doing it wrong
> ...



Reminds me of a script from The Young Ones


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 17, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> The key to a successful national campaign is the how well organised local campaigns are ,in other words the strength from below.The level of  local rank and file organisation in my view is what will be crucial. Otherwise we will simply be back into a few token national demos and lobbies with no effective action locally.A couple of succesful victories in stopping some local cuts will be far more important than a day out at the Tories conference.
> 
> In the 80s I went on loads of demos at Tory Party conferences and had a good day out but that is essentially what they were. An opportunity to meet others form across he country and share ideas and build links but hat isn't a substiitute for building locally and taking effective local action.



Has anybody argued that it is? 

I don't understand this polarisation of national and local, as if you can have one without the other. Surely these things feed into eachother?


----------



## smokedout (Sep 17, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> Reminds me of a script from The Young Ones


 
lame


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Sep 17, 2010)

> Arrived at 17:50 at Vida W centre; waited forty minutes. Nobody could find the key. Everyone piled across the road to the Unison office; lack of wheelchair access forced me to go home.
> 
> Keep me posted as to what happened; and, when the next Lambeth SOS meeting is taking place, please.



The people who run the hall didn't turn up to open it up. Urrrrrgh!!!

Apparently the meeting went well (over 30 people to a planning meeting is pretty good). There were various actions agreed and will find out what they are and feed back and give the date of the next meeting. The SWP were up to their usual sectarianism apparently but SOS is already big enough to mean it shouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## revlon (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Let's be honest, if you want to gain support for your ideas then rioting, albeit sometimes understandable, isn't the right way to go about it.


 
well the website is pretty explicit in tone, so you either go or don't go on that understanding. It doesn't really give any political background about the nature of their ideas, and demo isn't even about fighting the tory cuts (it's about fighting the tories). 

Point is how does a day out in brum by a bunch of kids who want, in the words of The39thStep "a good day out... An opportunity to meet others form across he country and share ideas and build links" is somehow getting in the way of local grassroots anti-cuts groups?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

revlon said:


> well the website is pretty explicit in tone, so you either go or don't go on that understanding. It doesn't really give any political background about the nature of their ideas, and demo isn't even about fighting the tory cuts (it's about fighting the tories).
> 
> Point is how does a day out in brum by a bunch of kids who want, in the words of The39thStep "a good day out... An opportunity to meet others form across he country and share ideas and build links" is somehow getting in the way of local grassroots anti-cuts groups?


 
If a movement becomes associated with what normal people will perceive as thuggery, then obviously this will have an impact.


----------



## revlon (Sep 17, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> If a movement becomes associated with what normal people will perceive as thuggery, then obviously this will have an impact.


 
this is true. But this is just about a day out in brum, it's not even connceted to the anti-cuts campaign.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

revlon said:


> this is true. But this is just about a day out in brum, it's not even connceted to the anti-cuts campaign.


 
No, and tbh I don't imagine much will happen here. If it did kick off though, then it would be connected to anti-cuts campaigning, in media coverage etc.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 17, 2010)

revlon said:


> how?


These cuts will hurt a huge number of people, including (probably) those who voted for the parties in the current coalition. To make campaigns like we see on this thread, we need to draw in as many of those adversely affected as possible, given that we have the most powerful means of appeal possible - a direct call to their wallets.

And that includes all those who aren't naturally in the same camp as the people in this thread, all those who think TUers are wreckers, and definitely all those who would be horrified by the site of a rioting mob at the Tories' conference. In this struggle, they, too, are our natural allies. 

This just presents "nice", telegenic, reasonable-sounding (to them) Disco Dave and his even more clean cut LD glovepupet Clegg with a golden propaganda opportunity - and drives the nation's middle ground out of our arms. With them, we are much, much stronger. An alliance of the unemployes isn't enough, on its' own.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 17, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> These cuts will hurt a huge number of people, including (probably) those who voted for the parties in the current coalition. To make campaigns like we see on this thread, we need to draw in as many of those adversely affected as possible, given that we have the most powerful means of appeal possible - a direct call to their wallets.
> 
> And that includes all those who aren't naturally in the same camp as the people in this thread, all those who think TUers are wreckers, and definitely all those who would be horrified by the site of a rioting mob at the Tories' conference. In this struggle, they, too, are our natural allies.



Of course, but if we're to argue against people who want to riot, rioting then by the same logic we should be arguing against public sector and other strikes?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 17, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Of course, but if we're to argue against people who want to riot, rioting then by the same logic we should be arguing against public sector and other strikes?


you might have a point there. I think a strike would be -if accompanied by a strong enough propaganda campaign - a little easier to sell to the people than what would simply be seen as hooliganism, especially if integrated into an overall, rolling grassrots campaign of the sort outlined by the 39th step and others. a riot just loks like thuggery and hooliganism.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 17, 2010)

don't be so sure, there's a lot of people out there who'd fucking love to see a bit of genuine anger and spikiness on the streets

in fact I'm not entirely sure why it would alienate anyone, people aren't going to say look at those pesky kids fighting to save my pension

when people's ability to economically survive is under threat the rules change considerably


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 17, 2010)

smokedout said:


> don't be so sure, there's a lot of people out there who'd fucking love to see a bit of genuine anger and spikiness on the streets
> 
> in fact I'm not entirely sure why it would alienate anyone, people aren't going to say look at those pesky kids fighting to save my pension
> 
> when people's ability to economically survive is under threat the rules change considerably


 
Aye, this does happen. Do you really think the British public, broadly speaking, is anywhere close to that yet though?


----------



## grogwilton (Sep 17, 2010)

revlon said:


> i heartly concur comrade. Are we looking at stockport to lead by example?
> 
> The tone of your argument seems to be:
> - tell people they're doing it wrong
> ...


 
Top post. Being a 'critical friend' doesn't mean pointing out to someone what they've done wrong. It means praising them for what they have done, even if it is limited in it's effectiveness, (and i'd argue that the RTW demo is useful even if it won't stop the cuts, morale etc) because lets face it even if it's only going on a demo it's far more then a significant majority of the general public has done at this point, and then trying to win them round to local organising.

You CAN do both. It's only ONE DAY ffs.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 17, 2010)

not yet, but I don't think most people will cry over a couple of broken windows at the tory conference, if that's what happens, which is probably unlikely


----------



## grogwilton (Sep 17, 2010)

If people are genuinely against the cuts and worrie about them, they wouldn't be put off by a riot, which is unlikely anyway. I'd expect most to say, I don't agree with the riots/ they're hooligans etc, but I also don't agree with the cuts, and joe bloggs down the road is campaigning against them and he's nice and local. Did the poll tax riot turn many off the campaign completely? Genuine question, I'm too young to know.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 18, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Aye, this does happen. Do you really think the British public, broadly speaking, is anywhere close to that yet though?


 
It's not really quantifiable yet, but we've all heard people who generally aren't politically active say they wish we were more like the french in this country, and allude to barricades, riots, and sheep burning. 

Of course turning that into a concrete reality is a long and complex task, and will be the result of hard slog building grass roots community and workplace anchored networks not against the cuts but for a progressive alternative, and it won't come about through breaking a few windows at the Tory conference, but nor will it be set back by that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 18, 2010)

smokedout said:


> 23.10.2010
> 10.00 h - 19.00 h 	London Anarchist Bookfair 2010 	Queen Mary University of London 	London



*The London Transport region of the RMT has called a march from Unity House 39 Chalton Street NW1 1JD on Saturday 23rd October 2010 assembling at 11:00 am to support  the TUC Anti Cuts meeting at Congress House on Tottenham Court Road.



This march is being supported by the Fire Brigade Union, the Civil Service Union the Teachers Union and several others . Please do your best to attend to fight the vicious CON- DEM cuts of between 25 and 40  percent to jobs and public services. We need hundreds of RMT members there to show that we will not pay with our jobs for the bankers crisis whilst the culprits reward themselves with huge bonuses.*

Unfortunate clash...


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Sep 18, 2010)

> Top post. Being a 'critical friend' doesn't mean pointing out to someone what they've done wrong. It means praising them for what they have done, even if it is limited in it's effectiveness, (and i'd argue that the RTW demo is useful even if it won't stop the cuts, morale etc) because lets face it even if it's only going on a demo it's far more then a significant majority of the general public has done at this point, and then trying to win them round to local organising.
> 
> You CAN do both. It's only ONE DAY ffs.



I mostly agree with the strategy being put forward by 39thstep and others. I take what you say about it only being one day but the reality is often different. Knowing the SWP (and RTW is to all intents and purposes an SWP front), this won't be one day but a strategy of just one demo after another, like the the STW movement, and the local grass roots campaigning will be secondary to this.

At a local level where I am the SWP have gone as far as setting up a second anti-cuts organisation even though local trade unions and community groups have already established one and have had some successes in campaigning against cuts even at this early stage. I'm not against national demos by any means but they can't be used as a substitute for the hard graft that is needed to build up local community and trade union campaigns. While I have some concerns about it the Coalition of the Resistance seems more positive from that point of view as they are saying get on with it at a local level and then affiliate to a national network.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 18, 2010)

where i am, one or two swappies turned up to our local anti-cuts group. as long as they dont try and take it over i dont have a problem with it tbh, we need to get people on board rather than having to compete with competing organisations - unity is what we need at this time. the majority of people at the meeting were sort of centre-left/green types, we can work alongside them imo and it's important we get as broad based support for the campaign as possible. 


i dont know much about colation of resistance onestopshop - i've heard of it though, what are your concerns?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 18, 2010)

Sunderland Public Services Alliance distributed 2000 anti cuts leaflets outside the Sunderland Arsenal game this afternoon, to a generally receptive crowd.


----------



## grogwilton (Sep 19, 2010)

Where I am the SWP have not set up a RTW group, they are involved in the locally set up group, and this demo is just something people from the local group can go on nationally. As someone who is still what you might call a fellow traveller of the SWP, I'd say any RTW group set up where there is already an anti cuts group (unless it is specifically targetted at organising the unemployed with the local anti cuts group, which I don't think is the way RTW is heading) they're acting in a sectarian manner, and should be pulled up for it by the party nationally. The event I went to yesterday was actually very refreshing in that there was little sectarianism, Labour Party members were actually genuinely asking SWP members why they hadn't tried to sell them a paper yet because they wanted to buy one.

One stop shop, where are you based?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 19, 2010)

that's good.


----------



## the button (Sep 19, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> *The London Transport region of the RMT has called a march from Unity House 39 Chalton Street NW1 1JD on Saturday 23rd October 2010 assembling at 11:00 am to support  the TUC Anti Cuts meeting at Congress House on Tottenham Court Road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Assembling at 11:00" is hardly a clash for your average bookfair attendee.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 19, 2010)

the button said:


> "Assembling at 11:00" is hardly a clash for your average bookfair attendee.



I was actually meaning the opposite and hoping that anarchists will turn up mob handed and join the march.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Sep 19, 2010)

frogwoman to be honest what I've seen of CoR seems quite good so far, I'm just worried that it will be the usual great and the good preaching to people, but to be fair they don't seem to be trying to brand everything and take over local campaigns. We will need a national network and this seems the best so far.

grogwilton I'm in Lambeth. The SWP first tried to use RTW (despite Save our Services already being there) and when that didn't work just built a meeting called Lambeth Against the Cuts. This had no planning meetings and no way you could get involved (other than turn up) and was built months after Save our Services was launched by the local trade unions and community groups with all the SOS meetings being open to anyone. They now seem to switch between saying this was just a one off meeting and then saying it is a campaign. They are basically keeping it there in order to use it as a potential front group while doing very little to build Save our Services. It's total sectarianism in the real sense of the word. I get the sense that some of the local SWP trade unionists are uncomfortable at what is going on but the full timers and more zealot like members are pushing to have two campaigns at the same time in order that they can have their own contact lists, control etc


----------



## ymu (Sep 19, 2010)

Not dissimilar from their takeover of the StWC in Brum.

Froggy, SWPies can be fine as individuals but whatever you do, don't form a committee. It's like bees to honey.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 19, 2010)

ymu said:


> Not dissimilar from their takeover of the StWC in Brum.
> 
> Froggy, SWPies can be fine as individuals but whatever you do, don't form a committee. It's like bees to honey.


 
im not involved in the actual running of the campaign, but yeh i take your point. something youve had experience of?? x


----------



## revlon (Sep 19, 2010)

ymu said:


> Not dissimilar from their takeover of the StWC in Brum.
> 
> Froggy, SWPies can be fine as individuals but whatever you do, don't form a committee. It's like bees to honey.


 
precisely that. Coalition of resistance is set to become the new STWC. They will head up a steering committee at their conference in Nov, appoint the ususal suspects, and this is where the anti-cuts campaign will recieive its official voice  - with the various labour left adding a note of consent.

At the moment they have no mandate, no power of authority and certainly no attached local groups, they need to bring all these indpendent local groups popping up all over the place into the fold - or usurp them by starting a regional branch of COR (yes there will be a COR group near you soon).


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 19, 2010)

Something like that might well put off people who are just getting involved in this stuff for the first time though.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 19, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> These cuts will hurt a huge number of people, including (probably) those who voted for the parties in the current coalition. To make campaigns like we see on this thread, we need to draw in as many of those adversely affected as possible, given that we have the most powerful means of appeal possible - a direct call to their wallets.
> 
> And that includes all those who aren't naturally in the same camp as the people in this thread, all those who think TUers are wreckers, and definitely all those who would be horrified by the site of a rioting mob at the Tories' conference. In this struggle, they, too, are our natural allies.



not saying your wrong, but this can be a very dangerous strategy whereby you end up completely alienating established core support and the wider working class whilst chasing a pat on the head from a middle england that doesn't really exist


----------



## revlon (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## ymu (Sep 20, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> im not involved in the actual running of the campaign, but yeh i take your point. something youve had experience of?? x


Yes. Bussed in a load of SWPies to pack the committee seats, shut down public meetings as opposed to public declarations. We formed a second StWC group after that, so only saw them on demos - as often when they turned up to try and disrupt/co-opt our demos as just happening to be on the same one. 

They tried to move on the school kids' sit-in on Day X* because the police told them to - was fucking brilliant to have several hundred school kids chanting "SWP - we know you - you are worse than the boys in blue!". They prevented people from entering any part of Pebble Mill, including the front garden, on the first demo at the BBC. The second, spontaneous, BBC demo had a small group of us hanging a banner off the front entrance whilst the SWPies held the crowd back with megaphones so we had no fucking hope of getting any further. When we successfully prevented the police from taking our banner down**, a few of the school kids tried to come and join us but only a handful made it past the megaphones.

I loathe and despise them.


*This caused tailbacks from the city centre onto the M6, apparently. No taxis could work that night - but the one we flagged down to get home refused to charge us the fare when he found out what we'd been up to. 

**A copper ripped it down and out of our hands, then we told him to go and find the law he said existed that meant we couldn't hang it on BBC property, and he fucked off


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 20, 2010)

interesting stuff,cheers


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 20, 2010)

revlon said:


>


 
Actually used in a blog which begins with the immortal phrase :



> In the 1980s, the relaxed benefit regime allowed many to drop out of work and form new types of antagonistic lifestyles and tendencies, for example around the anarcho-punk scene.


----------



## revlon (Sep 20, 2010)

> Even better, some have been able to turn the New Deal to their own advantage by getting on an otherwise pricey mountaineering, Desk Top Publishing or Web Design course - all handy skills when you want to set up a road camp...


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 22, 2010)

Red Cat said:


> Has anybody argued that it is?
> 
> I don't understand this polarisation of national and local, as if you can have one without the other. Surely these things feed into eachother?


 
This started with a poster promoting some national 'direct action' at the Tory party conference in which it was argued that if some kids want to kick it off with the old bill then that's alright maan as they are fighting the cuts sort of gibberish. My argument was that this sort of stunt was no substitute for local action where the cuts were taking place, it then drifted into the issue of national lobbies of conferences. 

 All I was doing was to advocate that the key to success is action ie strikes, occupations at a local level rather than national lobbies or opportunities for ' kids to kick off with the old bill'. Obviously the relationship between local action and national action and the trade union leadership and rank and file are well documented.


----------



## revlon (Sep 22, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> This started with a poster promoting some national 'direct action' at the Tory party conference in which it was argued that if some kids want to kick it off with the old bill then that's alright maan as they are fighting the cuts sort of gibberish. My argument was that this sort of stunt was no substitute for local action where the cuts were taking place, it then drifted into the issue of national lobbies of conferences.
> 
> All I was doing was to advocate that the key to success is action ie strikes, occupations at a local level rather than national lobbies or opportunities for ' kids to kick off with the old bill'. Obviously the relationship between local action and national action and the trade union leadership and rank and file are well documented.


 
you may think it happened that way, but it really didn't.

That said i'd much rather hear about organised local groups, how they're getting on and what they're up to. Anybody got more updates about their area?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 22, 2010)

We've got our next meeting on 27th September  Part of the problem is that our SOS group doesn't have *that* much TU involvement, at the moment it's mostly service users' groups and the like (and middle class liberals, not that there's anything wrong with that of course!) Hopefully this will change though ...


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 22, 2010)

*Just a reminder*; Haringey Alliance For Public Services meeting TONIGHT, Wednesday 22nd September, North London Community House, Moorefield Rd, London N17 6PY. Nearest overland is Bruce Grove, it's just off Tottenham High St so loads of buses can get you there.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 22, 2010)

smokedout said:


> not saying your wrong, but this can be a very dangerous strategy whereby you end up completely alienating established core support and the wider working class whilst chasing a pat on the head from a middle england that doesn't really exist


agreed you need to strike a balance. trial and error, I guess. still don't think a few yelping teenagers kicking up a fuss will be that much of an asset.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 22, 2010)

leave those kids alone


----------



## rioted (Sep 23, 2010)

Just back from a local Trades Council meeting "to fight the cuts". What's with this love affair between the SWP and Labour Party? 150+ people there. Platform included 2 Labour MPs who were given a hard time by many, perhaps most EXCEPT the SWP and it's fronts who kept wittering on about a broad campaign including the Labour Party.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2010)

Im not much of a fan of the swappies or the labour party, but we do need to get a mass campaign, involving not just the usual lefties ranting at each other but people who have never been involved in this type of campaign before. Something which to be fair we've (and by "we" i meant the anti cuts campaign as a whole) had some success in doing, especially in oxford 

(where were the IWCA in the anti cuts meeting btw?? Dont think I saw/met any of their members?)


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh and Btw: 

Oxford Save Our Services is an open group of Oxford residents defending our public services. We are concerned that the unprecedented cuts to public services, as proposed by the coalition government, will cause irreversible damage to our community and disproportionately affect the poorest and most vulnerable.

Join us for a public meeting

The next meeting is on *27 September at 7pm-9pm. Venue is now confirmed as Restore, Manzil Way, Cowley Road, Oxford, OX4 1YH*


And in Bucks (Dont think ill make it to that one tho tbh unfortunatley) Tomorrow night: 

*23 September, Union Baptist Church Hub, Easton Street, HP11 1NJ *


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 23, 2010)

Islington. Resisting Cuts to Public Services Public Meeting –All welcome
When? Tuesday 5th October 2010
Time? 7.30pm
Where? Methodist Hall, Archway Road, London, N19 3TD –opposite Archway Station
Speakers Jeremy Corbyn MP, Dot Gibson (National Pensioners’ Convention), Islington NUT President, Cllr Catherine West (Leader Islington Council) Shirley Franklin (Defend the Whittington Hospital Coalition).


Edit: Just seen it's been mentioned in post 96.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 23, 2010)

Dot Gibson? She's been around for years, former WRP leader now in some obscure grouping that entered The United Socialist Party...


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Dot Gibson? She's been around for years, former WRP leader now in some obscure grouping that entered The United Socialist Party...


wonderful woman and a terrific campaigner. she's got the heart of a lion and it's always good to have her on your campaign.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2010)

HARINGEY BULLETIN:
Haringey Alliance For Public Services will hold a march up Wood Green High RD to the Civic CEntre (c. 50 yeards up the hill from Wood Green tube, ending with a lobby of the full council meeting on 18th October 2010.  I Will put u[p time/date for start in a later post.
There is a planning meeting for this/HAPS publicity working group meeting, 7pm 28th september,  North London Community House, Moorefield Rd, London N17 6PY. Nearest overland is Bruce Grove, it's just off Tottenham High St so loads of buses can get you there. 

At our meeting last night, the above was decided, plus we have a new website at http://www.hapsnews.net.
We also have plans to picket Lynne Featherstone MP, and also David Lammy MP. Plus on the 23rd October there is an RMT Demo in central London - more news to follow.
A good meeting, and good to see the RAs And TUs fully on board. WE can now be sure that the quivering jellyfish that call themselves Haringey council, are not noway nohow gonna set an illegal rate. So, the demand at the march and rally is simple; "vote the cuts down - or resign!"
As a matter of interest, were any other U75ers there last night? C'mon, let's walk the walk. We NEED your involvement, simple as. Pretty sure HSG were there tho'.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 23, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Pretty sure HSG were there tho'.



I would be very surprised if they weren't.


----------



## rioted (Sep 23, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> Im not much of a fan of the swappies or the labour party, but we do need to get a mass campaign, involving not just the usual lefties ranting at each other but people who have never been involved in this type of campaign before.


This is true, but the only campaign the Labour Party are interested in is to get themselves re-elected. They've spent the last 13 years attacking us and "this type of campaign". I've nothing against Labour Party members getting involved, just as I've got nothing against other believers in Fairy tales such as christians and muslims being involved. But Labour politicians? Those same politicians who bailed out the bankers, scrapped the 10p tax, failed to repeal ANY of the Thatcherite anti-trade union laws, introduced the PRIVATE health company ATOS to force people off incapacity benefit, who privatised large chunks of the health service, who introduced 10 times as many Academies and closed down schools to enable them, who support the continuation of the multi-billion Trident project and the costly (in terms of money AND lives) war in Afghanistan, who are comfortable with the filthy rich, who encouraged people to scab over the SATs boycott, who refused to send Education ministers to the conferences of the biggest teaching union? They can fuck right off.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2010)

rioted said:


> This is true, but the only campaign the Labour Party are interested in is to get themselves re-elected. They've spent the last 13 years attacking us and "this type of campaign". I've nothing against Labour Party members getting involved, just as I've got nothing against other believers in Fairy tales such as christians and muslims being involved. But Labour politicians? Those same politicians who bailed out the bankers, scrapped the 10p tax, failed to repeal ANY of the Thatcherite anti-trade union laws, introduced the PRIVATE health company ATOS to force people off incapacity benefit, who privatised large chunks of the health service, who introduced 10 times as many Academies and closed down schools to enable them, who support the continuation of the multi-billion Trident project and the costly (in terms of money AND lives) war in Afghanistan, who are comfortable with the filthy rich, who encouraged people to scab over the SATs boycott, who refused to send Education ministers to the conferences of the biggest teaching union? They can fuck right off.


In the main I'd agree, but 
this lot, substituting Cohen for John Cryer, plus Jon Cruddas and The LRC, are worth keeping good relations with.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure about Cruddas myself. In fact, I am sure - he's a liberal guardianista wet end.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 23, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Hmmm, not sure about Cruddas myself. In fact, I am sure - he's a liberal guardianista wet end.



Cruddas sees himself as the the brains/intellect in trying to keep Labours  working class vote whilst accepting that they also have to chase middle England. Exactly the sort of Guardian pin up both the Guardian and the Labour party need.The Labour Party was full of them at one time but the tides gone out leaving him looking like a lefty.If there was a left he would be in the soft centre. Kinnock appealed to the Labour past and to its connection with the working class when it suited him as well.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2010)

agree with both of you, but there is the possibility of using each other cynically but productively; he gets the figleaf of grassroots credibility, we get _some_, albeit quite small, leverage.
And - needless to say - I wouldn't piss on any other member of the PLP if they were on fire.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 23, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> agree with both of you, but there is the possibility of using each other cynically but productively; he gets the figleaf of grassroots credibility, we get _some_, albeit quite small, leverage.
> And - needless to say - I wouldn't piss on any other member of the PLP if they were on fire.


 
This isn't a special united front is it?


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Sep 24, 2010)

Just had a report of a Lambeth SOS planning meeting from last night. The SWP acting like sectarian idiots, and still insisting on having their front organisation along side Save our Services. Luckily they no longer have the numbers to dominate meetings so lost the votes and had to take notice of what the majority wanted. An SWP member also took all the Coalition of the Resistance leaflets off the table at one point and threw them in the bin, thinking no-one had noticed. You couldn't make it up. SOS has already decided to sign up to the Coalition of the Resistance.

Other than that it went well with a demonstration planned in Brixton for 30 October and a local assembly a couple of weeks later which will hopefully involve community groups, TRAs and union activists. Given the cuts in Lambeth are already hitting home hard the campaign needs to get going fast.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Sep 24, 2010)

Next Lambeth SOS meeting will be in the Vida Walsh Centre, on Windrush Square at 6.30pm, on Thursday 7 October. They are now on the first and third Thursday of every month, at this venue.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2010)

General round-up of future events, courtesy of HAPS (Apols for any duplication of events already listed elsewhere in this thread). 

*****************************************

Thursday 23 September 6.30pm

UNISON lobby of council against redeployment procedures (to facilitate job cuts)

Wood Green Civic Centre





Wednesday 29 September 12.30 – 1pm

UCU protest to mark European TUC day of action against cuts

Outside College of Haringey, Enfield, North East London

High Road, Tottenham N15 4RU



Sunday 3 October 8am

National Protest at Tory Party Conference in Birmingham

Coach Leaves Bernie Grant Centre 8am, Wood Green Civic Centre 8.20amConference: Campaigning to Defend Public Services 

Call 07803 167 266 for tickets

www.righttowork.org.uk



Wednesday 13 October 12.30pm

RMT Lobby of Parliament for Workers Rights

Assemble opposite House of Commons



Monday 18 October 5.30pm

HAPS march to lobby full Haringey Council Meeting

From Wood Green Library to Wood Green Civic Centre

www.hapsnews.net 



Wednesday 20 October (time TBA)

Camden Trades Council march against cuts and Comprehensive Spending Review

From Lincolns Inn Fields WC2 to Downing Street (provisional)

www.camdentradescouncil.org.uk



Saturday 23 October 11am 

RMT march against cuts

from Unity House, 39 Chalton Street NW1 1JD



Saturday 23 October 12pm – 1.45pm

SERTUC Rally against Cuts in Public Services

Congress House Great Russell Street, London WC1B 3LS

www.tuc.org.uk/tuc/regions_info_southeast



Saturday 23 October 6pm – 9pm

AJAMU event – How will Government Cuts effect African (Black) Families?

Chestnuts Community Centre, St Anns Road N15 5BN

www.panafrica@which.net



Saturday 6 November 10am – 4pm 

SERTUC Conference against cuts in public services

Congress House Great Russell Street, London WC1B 3LS



Wednesday 10 November

UCU / NUS demo against Education Cuts

www.demo2010.org



Saturday 27 November 10am – 5pm

Coalition of Resistance Conference 

Camden Centre Bidborough St, London WC1H 9AU 10am-5pm

www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk


----------



## grogwilton (Sep 24, 2010)

Just went to the SOS meeting in Reading last night. Good turnout, with a lot of good contributions, the only negative was I thought it was to TU heavy would have preferred to see more community groups and service users there, hopefully we can pull some more in.

Frogwoman, I thought Oxford had quite a strong TUC? are they not involved?

To those who oppose Labour MP involvement, what about the involvement of councillors?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2010)

grogwilton said:


> Just went to the SOS meeting in Reading last night. Good turnout, with a lot of good contributions, the only negative was I thought it was to TU heavy would have preferred to see more community groups and service users there, hopefully we can pull some more in.
> 
> Frogwoman, I thought Oxford had quite a strong TUC? are they not involved?
> 
> To those who oppose Labour MP involvement, what about the involvement of councillors?


 
they are involved yes but for reasons i dnt fully understand, theyve dended up with two separate campaigns with nt much communication between the 2, this is changing tho.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 25, 2010)

Lewisham Anti-cuts Alliance Organising meeting

Tuesday, September 28 · 7:00pm - 9:00pm

Amersham Arms upstairs room
388 New Cross Road

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=162334157115440


----------



## treelover (Sep 25, 2010)

Feels like the 'phoney war' at the moment, but come October, the scale of the cuts will become apparent, will the infrastructure be ready to challenge them?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 25, 2010)

at the moment?? Probably not. But I will say that on both meetings, the second one I attended aimed at service users (a couple of users of a day centre for people with learning difficulties were in attendence) I attended the turnout was pretty big, two or three times bigger than what the organises expected. And that is leaving aside the fact that the trade unions are organising through their own channels.


----------



## treelover (Sep 25, 2010)

I remember when the Housing benefit service was privatised in my home town, it was chaos, people were being evicted due to arrears, etc, yet calls to the union (largely SWP) to organise with service users were rejected, they preffered to use their resources going around the country speaking to other union members, etc. This has happened in other cases, it was another reason why i began to reject the far left, it is good news if users are finally being taken seriously.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah so far by all accts there's been a lack of communication between the two, although the meeting i attended there WERE people who were involved in the trades council and other members of TUs there. We'll see how things go though.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm involved in the Northern Public Services Alliance, which is TU (Unison and PCS) and we are gradually increasing the involvement of community and user groups, although a fair few of the local ones are keeping an open mind about the cuts from what I can see  The whole Big Society shite has had a resonance with some.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 25, 2010)

Update on Bristol organising.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I'm involved in the Northern Public Services Alliance, which is TU (Unison and PCS) and we are gradually increasing the involvement of community and user groups, although a fair few of the local ones are keeping an open mind about the cuts from what I can see  The whole Big Society shite has had a resonance with some.


 
Yeah, sounds familiar. I don't think that it will last though. 

Gotta say I was a bit confused as to why the IWCA didn't seem to have a presence at our (oxford SOS) meeting last wek, although there were a few anarchists there, but maybe they are involved more in the trade union one? that wouldnt' seem to fit tho, from what i've heard about and read from them. would you have any idea butchers? x


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 27, 2010)

Just got this in:
*************************
Firefighters begin industrial action over contract row
Haringey Independent - 24th Sept 2010


FIREFIGHTERS in Haringey have begun a ban on overtime in a row over new shifts patterns. 

Members of the Fire Brigades' Union started the industrial action in protest at new contracts with 12 hour days and 12 night shifts they say are being forced upon them. 

Commissioner Ron Dobson has taken the step of threatening to cancel all contracts and introduce new one to try to draw to a close years of discussions over the proposed shift pattern change. 

But firefighters have reacted with industrial action to what they have called “sacking notices” and are balloting over a possible capital-wide strike. 

Matt Wrack, the union's general secretary, said today: “Firefighters hate taking industrial action, and what we want to do is negotiate, not strike. 

“We understand that the London Fire Brigade wants to change the shift patterns our members work, and we are willing to continue the negotiations over shift patterns in good faith. 

“We would be also willing to lift all industrial action as soon as they withdraw the sacking notices.” 

Mr Dobson's move to terminate contracts and replace them with new one has angered many firefighters across London, who see it as an attempt to end negotiations and force through shift pattern changes. 

Councillor Brian Coleman, chairman of the London Fire and Emrgency Planning Authority, said there was no need for strike action to resolve the dispute. 

He said: “I expect changes to the way the fire and rescue service is run to generate debate, but there is no need for firefighters to lose money by taking strike action that will not resolve this dispute.” 

The result of the ballot on strike action is likely to be known on October 14, and in the meantime are refusing to “act up” or take part in voluntary projects. 
good ol' Haringey Independent


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 27, 2010)

Protest at CONEL: College of Haringey, Enfield & North East London
PROTEST against the CUTS!

Wednesday 29 September, 12.30 – 1pm

outside the college, Tottenham Site
(Tottenham Centre
The College of Haringey, Enfield and North East London
High Road
London
N15 4RU)

The government is planning massive cuts in education:
25 and 40% over 4 years from the Adult skills budget 
10-25% from the 16-18 budget 
UP to 80,000 jobs and 800,000 places could be lost!


Join the UCU to Defend Jobs and Education!

Organised by UCU for European TUC Day of Action against the cuts

Please, anyone who can make it, please be there. 2010 is the year to stand up and be heard. THis is your kids' future these bastards are fucking with


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2010)

Possible picket outside Disco's constituency office 20th October - more details coming up soon


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 28, 2010)

i'd like to make an 'admin' suggestion to all: THis thread's doing blody well as a noticeboard for protest, it shouldn't be diluted into a debate over tactics. There's obviopusly a place - a much needed place - for that sort of thing, so can I sugest if anyone wants that debate they do so by starting a separate thread?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2010)

good idea mate.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 28, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> Possible picket outside Disco's constituency office 20th October - more details coming up soon


please YES!


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2010)

ill post up more deets when its confirmed what time etc/when i have them - i know my sp branch (and other local activists i know) will be VERY intrested in this, just waiting for them to get back to me ... x


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2010)

Just been fwded this: 


Thank you for attending Thursday's important meeting to build united opposition to cuts in Oxfordshire.

At the meeting, we agreed to support several key local and national actions, as well as building around a local anti-cuts petition and working towards a local day of action on the 20th October.  The first of these key dates is tomorrow when the European Trade Union Confederation has called a European-wide day of action.

*Locally, a demonstration has been called by Oxfordshire Unison Health branch at 5.30pm on Cornmarket Street next to Carfax Tower. * This demonstration has been given added local significance by the news, shared at Thursday's meeting, that NHS employers plan to cut one in three jobs locally (see Unison Health Stewards' statement below).

We must show local opposition to this before it is too late.

Please join us in demonstrating tomorrow at 5.30pm on Cornmarket Street and help to put forward a positive alternative to the coalition government's dangerous cocktail of cuts and privatisation.

This is also an important opportunity to build support for the Oxfordshire Day of Action Against Cuts on 20th October.

Yours in solidarity,
Gawain Little
President
Oxford & District Trades Council


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=140051906036522&ref=mf


30 September · 19:30 - 21:30
Huntingdon Methodist Church
Huntingdon High Street
Huntingdon


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=128422740540176&ref=mf 
27 September · 19:30 - 21:30
Brickhill Community Centre
Avon Drive
Bedford


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=128422740540176&ref=mf 
27 September · 19:30 - 21:30
Brickhill Community Centre
Avon Drive
Bedford


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2010)

Thurs 30th September - public meeting, friends meeting house, Aylesbury, 7.30 (I think, will post more details when i have them) 

Tomorrow, demos in wycombe town centre and oxford tc as well, rallys at 5.30 



It's on


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 28, 2010)

*Birmingham 29/9/10*

BURY THE CUTS demo in town at 5:30 
outside the Council House. There will be the carrying of the coffin from 
Unison HQ on Livery St from 4:30 - 5:30pm.

http://www.unison.org.uk/westmidlands/pages_view.asp?did=11819


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2010)

By the way in my area Unison have got a big campaign on the side of / insdie buses about defending our public services


----------



## treelover (Sep 29, 2010)

makes a change from the constant benefit fraud ones then


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 29, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> By the way in my area Unison have got a big campaign on the side of / insdie buses about defending our public services


if you're able to post up examples or illustrations, please do; there's no end to the benefit to be gained from learning off everyone else's ideas, and this thread is a good place for this sorta cross-fertilisation.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2010)

have you heard of the "million voices for public services" campaign? Basically like a big banner ad with the unison website etc. On the inside of the bus there are like testimonials from service users by unison?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2010)

for what it's worth
http://www.unison.co.uk/million/

someone on £30k+ in Cardiff working on it and not appearing to do much!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 29, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> have you heard of the "million voices for public services" campaign? Basically like a big banner ad with the unison website etc. On the inside of the bus there are like testimonials from service users by unison?


Nope, it's not reached our area as yet. I'd better chivvy our local UNISON people.
have just signed ddraig's link.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah please do

A lot of local actions going on today: 



Some Doctors, Nurses and other NHS workers in Buckinghamshire are protesting today.

Union members are going round Buckinghamshire today - telling us their concerns over possible spending cuts by the Government being announced in October.

They'll be campaigning outside County Hall, local hospitals and ending with a demonstration in Aylesbury town centre this evening (5.30).

Bucks Health Unison Chair Steve Bell told us they want the public to understand  that health workers fear for jobs and NHS services, when spending cuts are announced in October:

"It will be a visible presence of public sector workers talking to the public about what's happening and we'll be saying there's 75 billion pounds of funding that could be used rather than attacking and making cuts in jobs and services"


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2010)

Small victory locally where a decision to close sports centres has now been sent back for consultation after 200 people packed the Town Hall in protest.


----------



## revlon (Sep 29, 2010)

used to go to peel moat sports centre.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2010)

good im really pleased, just come back from demo and the pub with some people i met on the demo and through the campaign, they all seem normal and not nutters  

I also met some documentary makers doing a documentary about the cuts - please please PM me if interested


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2010)

*Cardiff against Cuts! - Sat 23 october*

Sat 23 october - noon - outside City Hall




			
				guardian Cardiff said:
			
		

> The march, planned for noon on 23 October, is organised as part of Cardiff Against the Cuts – a campaign launched by Cardiff Trades Council last week ahead of the coalition government's public spending review which is due to be released on 20 October.
> 
> Tha campaign has grouped together those working in public and private sectors including council workers, rail and bus workers and unions. The march was also called by Wales Shop Stewards Network and gained support from Swansea Trades Council.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/cardiff/2...nst-the-cuts-campaign-city-hall-demonstration


----------



## terratech (Sep 30, 2010)

treelover no one is listening to the unemployed, the left will do as they have always done and give lip service to any notion of changing life for the unemployed.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 30, 2010)

terratech said:


> treelover no one is listening to the unemployed, the left will do as they have always done and give lip service to any notion of changing life for the unemployed.


 
Who is this Left of which you speak? Are they an ethnic group? Or their own class?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 30, 2010)

Just back from sp meeting, there probably is a strike about to take place of hospital porters and cleaners in wycombe hospital in next few weeks as they have agreed to have a ballot for industrial action, bucks save our services/unison etc are setting up a strike fund, ill post up details when i get more of them. x


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 30, 2010)

terratech said:


> treelover no one is listening to the unemployed, the left will do as they have always done and give lip service to any notion of changing life for the unemployed.


 



			
				terratech said:
			
		

> Hi treelover..... we are here, not a union but a movement (non political). The reforms are not criminal, they are a declaration of War on the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...unemployed?p=10868313&viewfull=1#post10868313





terratech said:


> Hi Treelover....we very much desire for the unemployment movement to have a 'physical' presence`. Our first objective thoe is to become recognised and grow interest/membership. With the websites built around social networking effectively this will work hand in hand with membership growth as at its centre is Group involvement/start-up.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...fare-cuts-and-poverty?p=10397269#post10397269





terratech said:


> Treelover - Swan has had a link from the start (Links Page).
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...s-as-poor-‘left-hungry’?p=6684756#post6684756





terratech said:


> Yo treelover
> Thanks I do my best.... regular visiter to swan and have it up as a link on the site i`m trying to get of the ground on just what youv`e indicated on bread & butter issues.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...e-reform-privatisations?p=6293006#post6293006



Are you two bum chums or something?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

thing is though if you take a negative attitude it is no wonder people wont want to listen to you and will view you as just another moaning person on a hobby horse the way that a lot of people viewed the left for many years . our save our service campaigns are bringing in service users and on a non political platform, not a platform from "the left" or whoever. many, many people who are in similar organisations are affected by these cuts and are unemployed. i agree that the trade unions and left wing organisations in general have been crap in dealing with claimants' issues in recent year,s, but that is a situation which is improving because of the fact that it is becoming an issue which effects so many people. 

it would be good to have you guys on board the save our services campaigns, i think that we need more stuff like this and whatever anyone does against it is good , but at the same time it is no point complaining that nobodys doing anything and then not getting involved in what wider campaigns, whatever the flaws are, yourself. if you dont like the way things are run then offer suggestions to improve them and in my experience the organisers are always looking for ways to improve it. just saying like ...


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

im not, obviously, talking about people who dont know or arent in the position to know of the existence of these cmapaigns, but people who sit on the sidelines to have a go at whatever people are doing piss me off. im not saying either of you are doing that but that's the (limited) impression ive got from your post terratech


----------



## treelover (Oct 1, 2010)

No, terratech like some others tried to get people involved, he has a website which he has attempted to draw in interest in the issues, having said that Andrew Coates of Ipswich Unemployed Action has had some some sucess but unemployment and welfare issues just aren't receiving the support they merit, ffs, youth unemployment is sky high now and welfare affects millions..

http://intensiveactivity.wordpress.com/

anyway, I agree with streatham, keep this for announcemnts, sticky?


----------



## treelover (Oct 1, 2010)

'Are you two bum chums or something?' 

Wtf, homophobia, attacking people for caring about the most vulnerable, weird and very bad...


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 1, 2010)

treelover said:


> anyway, I agree with streatham, keep this for announcemnts, sticky?


i'm gonna ask the mods...


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

treelover said:


> No, terratech like some others tried to get people involved, he has a website which he has attempted to draw in interest in the issues, having said that Andrew Coates of Ipswich Unemployed Action has had some some sucess but unemployment and welfare issues just aren't receiving the support they merit, ffs, youth unemployment is sky high now and welfare affects millions..
> 
> http://intensiveactivity.wordpress.com/
> 
> anyway, I agree with streatham, keep this for announcemnts, sticky?


 
ok, that's cool  as i said i wasnt having a go, but just making a general point as it annoys me when people say stuff "oh the left isnt doing this" etc, actually alot of us are


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 1, 2010)

treelover said:


> 'Are you two bum chums or something?'
> 
> Wtf, homophobia, attacking people for caring about the most vulnerable, weird and very bad...


 
Erm no. Five out of his 38 posts were directed to you so I wondered if you guys knew each other. Homophobia ffs.


----------



## treelover (Oct 1, 2010)

'bum chums' isn't a derogatory term then?


maybe because there are so few people doing anything about welfare, I gave up at the lack of interest and also on the left as a consequence.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

aye gotta agree that's out of order c66, sorry.


----------



## grogwilton (Oct 1, 2010)

treelover said:


> No, terratech like some others tried to get people involved, he has a website which he has attempted to draw in interest in the issues, having said that Andrew Coates of Ipswich Unemployed Action has had some some sucess but unemployment and welfare issues just aren't receiving the support they merit, ffs, youth unemployment is sky high now and welfare affects millions..
> 
> http://intensiveactivity.wordpress.com/
> 
> anyway, I agree with streatham, keep this for announcemnts, sticky?



Have you ever thought that maybe the reason the 'far left' locally haven't thrown their all into terratechs campaign might be because they are aleady doing a load of other stuff. Most trade unionists I know are already involved in about three campaign groups currently. I myself am on the steering commitee of a sos campaign and a trade council, and I'm a rep. I could of been on the steering committee of another campaign and was asked to do so, but I couldn't accept it because I'm actually too busy to take on another thing. I was speaking to an SP member locally who had a meeting on every night this week. And he's got kids! Just because your local trade unionists and leftists don't devote several hours a week to your campaign, doesn't mean they don't support it or want it to succeed.

Given that by your own admission you are not a member of any group or trade union, why don't YOU help him? 

@terratech: If you want to publicise your website or campaign nationally with the help of the 'far left', you can advertise in the Morning Star for a relatively small amount of money, or you can write into Socialist Worker or The Socialist, they often print letters with websites in them in their papers from contributors.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

grogwilton said:


> given that by your own admission you are not a member of any group or trade union, why don't you help him?



exactly !!!


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

writing to Socialist Worker is good idea, they are *everywhere* so they must sell more papers than anyone else !!


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Erm no. Five out of his 38 posts were directed to you so I wondered if you guys knew each other. Homophobia ffs.


sorry mate, I know you had no ill intentions, but that remark wasn't a credit to you


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

grogwilton said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe the reason the 'far left' locally haven't thrown their all into terratechs campaign might be because they are aleady doing a load of other stuff. Most trade unionists I know are already involved in about three campaign groups currently. I myself am on the steering commitee of a sos campaign and a trade council, and I'm a rep. I could of been on the steering committee of another campaign and was asked to do so, but I couldn't accept it because I'm actually too busy to take on another thing. I was speaking to an SP member locally who had a meeting on every night this week. And he's got kids! Just because your local trade unionists and leftists don't devote several hours a week to your campaign, doesn't mean they don't support it or want it to succeed.
> 
> Given that by your own admission you are not a member of any group or trade union, why don't YOU help him?
> 
> @terratech: If you want to publicise your website or campaign nationally with the help of the 'far left', you can advertise in the Morning Star for a relatively small amount of money, or you can write into Socialist Worker or The Socialist, they often print letters with websites in them in their papers from contributors.


 
exactly, at the moment im working 9-5, im doing freelance stuff for mates "businesses" and so on, doing stuff for the Oxford save our services AND the sp, i would love to help your campaign but dont have time , and thats the point i am making - why dont you make an effort to get involved in the save our service campaigns, which dont just invollve ranting lefties but actually involve the community, if you can't get along to it for health reasons or whatever why don't you at least tell people about them that would be more able to? this is not intended to be patronising but the people i know in these campaigns, are among the hardest working acitivsts i know and from what they ave told me they would LOVE to have more input from service users' and claimants groups, because they want to involve the wider public beyond the left and trade unions . last night a mate of mine came back from a demo to an emergency meeting bout indsutrlal action as hes a shop steward, and THEN came back to talk, and then tomorrow etc etc etc 


Actually Treelover i may pm you as i have something you may be interested in, ione sec x


----------



## treelover (Oct 1, 2010)

@GW
a reasoned post, but imo, still not really answering the fundamental issue of why welfare and anti-povertys campaign in the uk are so low down the priority list for all sections of the left and progressives? of course, someone might have meetings all week,  but what issues? for most of the decade people choose to prioritise issues like Palestine and Iraq, always very well attended, but surely now as we can see in Ireland times are going to get incredibly hard for the most vulnerable.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/sep/30/ireland-cuts-public-sector-unemployment


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

tl - pms.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 1, 2010)

treelover said:


> @GW
> a reasoned post, but imo, still not really answering the fundamental issue of why welfare and anti-povertys campaign in the uk are so low down the priority list for all sections of the left and progressives?


but they're not, or not necessarily; groups are springing up everywhere, and reporting good turnout. I Don't think you can treat 'the left' or 'progressives' as one lumpen block either - that's the classic tbaldwin mistake


----------



## the button (Oct 1, 2010)

*All* sections of the left & progressives? 

http://www.lcap.org.uk/


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 1, 2010)

treelover said:


> @GW
> a reasoned post, but imo, still not really answering the fundamental issue of why welfare and anti-povertys campaign in the uk are so low down the priority list for all sections of the left and progressives? of course, someone might have meetings all week,  but what issues? for most of the decade people choose to prioritise issues like Palestine and Iraq, always very well attended, but surely now as we can see in Ireland times are going to get incredibly hard for the most vulnerable.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/sep/30/ireland-cuts-public-sector-unemployment


 
The issue now is to force things like this onto anti-cuts agendas. They're currently being driven by public sector support groups - you only get to challenge that by challenging it. Things can happen then.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

they're not though. why don't you get involved if you want to change it? 

unisons demos on wednesday which I went to had about 50 people, on possibly the shittiest afternoon piossible for a demo. my mate organised about 10 demos up and down bucks with about 150 people in total attending. this isn't some national bollocks in that tharr London that most people cant get to, its everywhere and this is gonna be a national campaign, but we need EVERYONE on board for it to be a success. 

doesn't matter if yopu're "part of the left" or not.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The issue now is to force things like this onto anti-cuts agendas. They're currently being driven by public sector support groups - you only get to challenge that by challenging it. Things can happen then.


 
exactly.


----------



## terratech (Oct 1, 2010)

Citizen66; Wow that must have taken time….. That’s what I like to see “Dedication” to a subject, personally however treelovers past(?) passion I respect and am glad to see he has not lost all of it in bringing up the issue.     

Frogwomen…  “Negativity” is an unfortunate consequence of the issue of unemployment but believe me this is not a personal failing. As you recognise the left have been lamentable in covering this issue and the consequences of that will be felt throughout the campaign against cuts. I wish this campaign every success and will be supporting it; with every chance of being involved in it. But as far as the issue of unemployment goes I believe there is a whole different ball game about to be fought around entitlement, privatisation and right now the plain survival of individuals. 

On this one point are the unions prepared to financially support those now being chucked out from their homes?  It may sound stupid but to hear of a campaign to save somebodies else’s job will not rub with the unemployed person unless their immediate need is met. With the movement I am trying to get off the ground, survival becomes the greatest incentive for a very distinctive self-identifying movement in which while non-ideological, will serve to politicise.  

While I surf the net to get recognition for the Unemployment Movement as much ground work goes into promoting it (Manchester Anarchist Bookfair Tomorrow). I hope all of you will help me and as I know you don’t want to get frogwoman pissed off about sitting on the side-line, so just signing up and posting occasionally on the website would be great.

I dare you not too! Because you`ll be proving the exact point I stated with.              

Grogwilton…. Thank you for your post.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you bothered speaking to anybody from the UWU yet? Or YFJ? Or RTW? NSSN? Or just whinged that nobody is doing anything?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2010)

PMs terratech


----------



## smokedout (Oct 3, 2010)

> Michael Gove is the keynote speaker at a conference organised by the
> Specialist Schools and Academies Trust on Monday 11th October. The
> conference is for schools wanting to become academies. Gove only managed to
> get 32 Academies open this September and he was hoping for a lot more. He is
> ...



don't know the person I got this from personally, so pm for email address


----------



## grogwilton (Oct 3, 2010)

treelover said:


> @GW
> a reasoned post, but imo, still not really answering the fundamental issue of why welfare and anti-povertys campaign in the uk are so low down the priority list for all sections of the left and progressives? of course, someone might have meetings all week,  but what issues? for most of the decade people choose to prioritise issues like Palestine and Iraq, always very well attended, but surely now as we can see in Ireland times are going to get incredibly hard for the most vulnerable.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/sep/30/ireland-cuts-public-sector-unemployment



@TL a good and reasoned post, but its still not really answering the fundamental issue of why welfare and anti poverty campaigns or indeed any campaign is so low down the priority list of things for you to do with your time, and rank considerably lower then other very important things, like pointing out that the left isn't prioritising them.

Seriously why did the left put welfare stuff lower then union/anti war stuff? I'd say they prioritised anti war stuff for a while because we were about to go into a massively stupid war. They prioritise unions stuff over welfare stuff for two reasons:

Firstly, unions and employed people have far more power at their disposal for defending their conditions then people on welfare, and so the amount of time you put into union work will pay dividends for not only the groups involved but also the unions and the workers benefitting from the action a lot more then organising claimants. It is notoriously difficult to organise claimants, and even if they are organised, they have very little power because they can't go on strike. 

Secondly, if you are successful with union work it makes defending welfare a lot easier. The reason welfare and claimants have been hammered so much is that unions and those willing to defend claimants in the last 20 years have taken a hammering. 

Oh and every meeting that SP member went to would have been anti cuts stuff. I have respect for the SP as an organisation but the one place they really fall down is any anti war stuff.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 3, 2010)

grogwilton said:


> Oh and every meeting that SP member went to would have been anti cuts stuff. I have respect for the SP as an organisation but the one place they really fall down is any anti war stuff.


 
Anti-war campaigning has been a fundamental campaign for SP for quite some time. I think events with StWC put obstacles in the way of SP participating in a united front type body, whatever the rights or wrongs of all that, but in terms of public campaigning then troops out is key.

Have you had much to do with UWU, GW?


----------



## terratech (Oct 3, 2010)

Misinformation; It is notoriously difficult to organise claimants
                     Even if they are organised, they have very little power because they can't go on strike

*Fighting unemployment in the 1930s*
http://www.counterfire.org/index.php/features/51-analysis/3652-fighting-unemployment-in-the-1930s


----------



## grogwilton (Oct 3, 2010)

If its a fundamental part of SP campaigning then they must be pretty bad at campaigning! When I lived in Exeter it had a really active 'anti war scene' within and without the STWC, and the SP there never got involved in any of it. Though that may have been down to the local SP members, and they weren't great in number when the anti war stuff was at its peak. I know they put anti war stuff on their publications but their involvement in anti war stuff I've been on has been minimal. I'm not having a go- I always thought the lack of emphasis on anti war stuff was a genuine and reasonable political position, not a sectarian idiocy, I like all the union/anti cuts stuff they did and do.

I haven't been very involved in the UWU. I don't live in a large city center, and the fact they seem to be limited to large centers I think underlines my point that stuff like the UWU is not easily organised. The example of the 1930s stuff by terratech isn't really a fair comparison with now- as I pointed out organising the unemployed is easier when its in the context of a large working class movement of organised workers. Unions were a lot bigger in the 30s, left parties were a lot bigger, and the WC movement was a lot bigger- so naturally the Unemployed workers movement would be a lot bigger, if only because a lot of the unemployed would have been in unions before they became unemployed or lived in areas were unions were seen as vital parts of the community.

How many of todays young unemployed even know what a union is let alone have been in one?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 3, 2010)

grogwilton said:


> If its a fundamental part of SP campaigning then they must be pretty bad at campaigning! When I lived in Exeter it had a really active 'anti war scene' within and without the STWC, and the SP there never got involved in any of it. Though that may have been down to the local SP members, and they weren't great in number when the anti war stuff was at its peak. I know they put anti war stuff on their publications but their involvement in anti war stuff I've been on has been minimal. I'm not having a go- I always thought the lack of emphasis on anti war stuff was a genuine and reasonable political position, not a sectarian idiocy, I like all the union/anti cuts stuff they did and do.
> 
> I haven't been very involved in the UWU. I don't live in a large city center, and the fact they seem to be limited to large centers I think underlines my point that stuff like the UWU is not easily organised. The example of the 1930s stuff by terratech isn't really a fair comparison with now- as I pointed out organising the unemployed is easier when its in the context of a large working class movement of organised workers. Unions were a lot bigger in the 30s, left parties were a lot bigger, and the WC movement was a lot bigger- so naturally the Unemployed workers movement would be a lot bigger, if only because a lot of the unemployed would have been in unions before they became unemployed or lived in areas were unions were seen as vital parts of the community.
> 
> How many of todays young unemployed even know what a union is let alone have been in one?


 
Aye, well I can't comment on Exeter tbf. Yeah, UWU is a good initiative but obviously difficult to organise. Imo, an unemployed workers' union needs the support of the unions & the TUC to stand a chance. It needs funding.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2010)

true sadly in my experience - a lot of my friends (middle and working class) have little/no idea what unions are or what they do ... !


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all,
t'mods have graciously acceded to my 'umble request to stickify this thread. Can we please therefore USE this favour properly: Can anyone who has any news of events or developments on anti-cuts campaigns anywhere please post this here.
also - it would kinda help our small corner of the struggle if we could keep this on-topic.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2010)

Demo in Bristol on 23rd, fuller details soon. Bath anti-cuts group now formed - contact on bathagainstcutsATyahoo.co.uk until site is set up.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 4, 2010)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
and that's an excellent example of what this thread's for.
please take other stuff to a separate thread


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2010)

We should also post useful resources for these groups to use:

C4 have just did a new section on their Fact Check blog dedicated to the cuts: Cuts Check

See also:

Touchstone
Tax Research
Left Economics Advisory Panel
A Thousand Cuts
The Other Taxpayers Alliance
New Economics Foundation
Socialist Economic Bulletin
Real-World Economics Review Blog
Full Fact

Not a blanket endorsement of any of them, but they all have stuff we can make good use oif.


----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2010)

> Some charities have focused solely on defending their own area of funding, while others are looking to build a united front – and representatives of this latter group met in London last week to start initial discussions on how charities, community groups and civil society can build a united resistance to the cuts.
> 
> The meeting was off the record, so I’m not going to quote people or give a line by line account – save to say that it was productive and focused on strategy – but here are some of the suggestions and ideas that emerged during the meeting. As will be apparent, it covered a fairly wide range of topics.



http://athousandcuts.wordpress.com/

This is interesting, some very heartening discussion


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> We should also post useful resources for these groups to use:


yes we certainly should - v welcome and useful


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 4, 2010)

treelover said:


> http://athousandcuts.wordpress.com/
> 
> This is interesting, some very heartening discussion


link and dates of any future meetings?
e2a:aarghh! have just seen it came from "athousandcuts" - I'm emailing them for info


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 4, 2010)

treelover said:


> 'bum chums' isn't a derogatory term then?


 


frogwoman said:


> aye gotta agree that's out of order c66, sorry.


 


Streathamite said:


> sorry mate, I know you had no ill intentions, but that remark wasn't a credit to you



It was something we said when growing up in t'north both as a cuss and endearingly. Sorry for any offence caused.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2010)

no prob x


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 4, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> It was something we said when growing up in t'north both as a cuss and endearingly. Sorry for any offence caused.


no probs, apols accepted - I know you haven't got a single nasty bone in your body


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2010)

no problem c66. x


----------



## grogwilton (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry will try to keep stuff on topic. There is an open meeting of Reading Trades Council Steering committee this thursday at 730pm at the unison offices on Church Street in Reading (not Caversham- google search gives you the church street in caversham). 

Will update on Reading SOS when more info comes up, or alternatively urbanites can PM me for more info and contact details.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2010)

i'd have liked to go to that but ive got a sp meeting in the evening (probably the only cuts-related thing i'll be able to go to this week) I'll pop along to the reading one at some point tho, i'd like to know whats going on there !


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 4, 2010)

One note to all; *for god's sake use* this thread for what it's meant to be used; as an anti-cuts campaign tool. Don't be shy about posting meeting details, or from taking stuff from this thread and disseminating elsewhere over as wide an area as possible - the more the merrier.
Face it; our big asset in this struggle is numbers, because when the impact of these cuts really hits home the screams are gonna be long and loud and heard from one end of Britain to another. So lets make our numbers _count_.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Add you're local anti cuts group here: 

http://oxfordsos.org.uk/?page_id=70


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Just recieved this from Oxford SOS organiser 

Hi friends,

Just a quick email to say that the next SOS meeting will be on Wednesday 13 October, location TBC, but hopefully at Restore on Manvil Way off Cowley Road again if they're free. I'll email the location when I know.

We'll hear back from the three working groups on Community Outreach, Lobbying and Media & Actions. It's inspiring that there is so much energy and activity in support of public services we all rely on.

Finally, if anyone would like to help in action planning and preparation, join us on Wednesday 6th October at 

(PM if interested as it's at a bloke's house and you never know who might be reading this)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone in the Manchester area here? The only local anti-cuts group I have come across as of yet is these guys - http://www.righttowork.org.uk/ 

My only info of them is that site so anybody know anymore? Cheers.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.manchestertuc.org/

maybe contact those guys and see if they know anythng? a quick google reveals nothin - surprising really


----------



## treelover (Oct 5, 2010)

> My only info of them is that site so anybody know anymore? Cheers.



primarily SWP, possibly a front like STWC, but who knows may be broadening out in light of many failures ...


----------



## dennisr (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope it is OK to add this link here - raising questions of how to defeat the cuts:
National Shop Stewards Network: Building the struggle against the cuts –
http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/articles/10358/05-10-2010/building-the-struggle-against-cuts

_The NSSN says: "we wish to collaborate with all local and national organisations". But it made the important qualification: "However, we cannot accept a top-down approach adopted by some organising the fight against the cuts". At the beginning of what promises to be a brutal and drawn-out struggle, it is vital to underline this point.
...
Everybody is, or should be in favour of maximum unity in the common struggle against the cuts. 'But what is your programme?' is the question posed to all organisations and individuals in this battle._


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 6, 2010)

A reminder - banner creation, and action planning session off cowley rd, oxford tonite - pm me if you want the address as it's at a bloke's house and you never know who's reading the stuff on here


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 7, 2010)

dennisr said:


> Hope it is OK to add this link here - raising questions of how to defeat the cuts:
> National Shop Stewards Network: Building the struggle against the cuts –
> http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/articles/10358/05-10-2010/building-the-struggle-against-cuts
> 
> ...


dennis; PLEASE add as many links of this type. The more links, the more involvement, the more action.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 7, 2010)

Not sure if the picket outside Disco's office is going ahead now  x there will, on the other hand, be other actions.


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2010)

Major Yorkshire/Humber Demo against the Cuts on 23rd October

TUC YORKSHIRE AND THE HUMBER REGIONAL COUNCIL
DEMONSTRATION IN DEFENCE OF JOBS, EMPLOYMENT RIGHTS,
SOCIAL SERVICES, PENSIONS,EDUCATION, AND SO ON.
12.30 P.M. TO 3.00 P.M., SATURDAY, 23RD OCTOBER, 2010,
OUTSIDE SHEFFIELD TOWN HALL,

The TUC Yorkshire and The Humber Regional Council, is organising this Demonstration in response
to the decision of the Conservative - Liberal Democrat Coalition Governments Decision to go ahead
with an unprecedented attack on ordinary hard working people of this Country.
This attack has very little to do with the state of the economy - it is part of a long-standing
ideological objective of reactionary forces to get rid of our hard won social services and
employment rights.

The TUC Yorkshire and The Humber Regional Council has invited trade unionists, community
organisations, and ordinary citizens from the whole of the Yorkshire and the Humber Region and
beyond to attend this Demonstration.

The TUC Yorkshire and The Humber Regional Council has resolved that the Platform at the
Demonstration will be as follows:-
CHAIRPERSON:
Bill Adams, Secretary, TUC Yorkshire & The Humber Regional Council.
SPEAKERS TO INCLUDE:
:
Brendan Barber,General Secretary, TUC.
Billy Hayes, General Secretary,CWU.
Tim Roach, Regional Secretary,GMB.
Juanita Charles,Regional Secretary,PCS.
Cliff Williams, Regional Secretary, UNISON.


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2010)

good that its starting a bit later than the usual TUC events

btw, i think one could include benefits under the 'and so on'


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 9, 2010)

I was down The Blue this morning handing out leaflets for Southwark Save Our Services, response wasn't too bad people were happy to take the leaflets tho not many people wanted to stop and talk.
 There's going to be a protest outside Southwark Town Hall on the 20th.(from 6pm)

http://twitter.com/SouthwarkSOS


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 9, 2010)

good luck with it mate, keep up the good work. 

i kind of got a bit pissed off with a few of the people running the SOS stuff here, not pissed off but you know - probably best not to discuss it on this thread tho.


----------



## treelover (Oct 12, 2010)

The coalition of resistance seem to be going down their old route, eg STWC style broad panels with LP presence when possible plus as many of their members as possible speaking, I hope not though..



'Tuesday 12th October 7 pm

Lecture Theatre B3, Leslie Silver Building - Leeds

Met University, Woodhouse Lane.

Across from Drydock pub, 5 minute walk from Headrow

Speakers:

John Rees, national Coalition of Resistance

Paul Holmes Kirklees Unison branch secretary

Joel Heyes Leeds Against the Cuts

Leeds University Anti-cuts group

Sally Kincaid, Right to Work

Labour Party speaker invited

Contact: 07949 570 771

leeds4coalitionofresistance@gmail.com'


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 12, 2010)

actually never mind


----------



## treelover (Oct 12, 2010)

> COR offers an alternative providing it commits itself to a democratic and non-sectarian way of operating. Speakers at the recent London meeting made clear the idea was not to centrally direct the anti-cuts struggle but to provide a forum for discussion and a co-ordination. This is realistic; the local anti-cuts campaigns are only just getting off the ground, feeling the way to how to organise themselves. Some come out of the local Trade Union Councils. Others, like Lambeth’s Save Our Services, were initiated by important unions locally. Still others have been started by local activists fighting in defence of local community organisations.



http://www.permanentrevolution.net/entry/3160

if they stick to this principle it could be very positive


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 13, 2010)

As the next full council meeting of LB Haringey is on 18th October, and as we fully expect that meeting to set a budget based ion the implementation of some truly painful cuts that our deprivation-ridden borough is barely capable of withstanding,
there will be a March and Rally to Wood Green civic centre that same day. Assemble outside Wood Green Public library 5.30, bring all the banners and placards you want to.
e2a: *18th October*, not 20th as originally stated.
apols to all.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 13, 2010)

treelover said:


> http://www.permanentrevolution.net/entry/3160
> 
> if they stick to this principle it could be very positive


yeah, but the involvement of Lindsay German and John Rees don't bode well on that score; to put it mildly, they've got 'previous' of the type of; 





> Local activists are expected to turn out to meetings or events organised by the SWP or Socialist Party via these fronts without having any democratic control over them. National leaderships are stitched up by block votes, chairs and meetings manipulated by them.


----------



## treelover (Oct 13, 2010)

Isn't that the same time as the all London one


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 13, 2010)

It's better if you turn up to your local one tbh on the 20th - RtW are organising coaches down to london on the 20th but imo it would be far better, and have more local impact if people turned up to events in their own towns rather than going to London for a massive demo.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 13, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> It's better if you turn up to your local one tbh on the 20th - RtW are organising coaches down to london on the 20th but imo it would be far better, and have more local impact if people turned up to events in their own towns rather than going to London for a massive demo.


me cocked up on date anyway, see above


----------



## treelover (Oct 14, 2010)

some people think protesting isn't enough...

http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/n...s-protest/article-2758997-detail/article.html


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 14, 2010)

I stumbled upon a pretty lively service users rally in weston today. Just normal type people as well.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 14, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I stumbled up a pretty lively service users rally in weston today. Just normal type people as well.


----------



## treelover (Oct 14, 2010)

'March, chant, and repeat...

This was originally submitted to a Bristol student newspaper, but wasn't published. This explains some of the remarks and the slightly 'explanatory' tone of the piece. I am putting it here mainly so I don't feel like I wasted my time writing it, although I imagine I'm preaching to the converted. 

http://bristol.indymedia.org/article/694927'


very good summary of where we are now,


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 14, 2010)

*Birmingham 20th October*

Join the protest against the Comprehensive spending review

On Wednesday 20th October

From 5 to 6.30pm

Outside Government Office in St Phillips

Birmingham City Centre

Organised by Birmingham Trades Union Council and Peoples Charter

Solihull UNISON will be there please join us to protest against this massive attack on our jobs, living standards and pensions.


No to cuts in Public services!

Defend our pensions


----------



## Falcon (Oct 15, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Defend our pensions



The pension fund is short by £2.2 trillion, including £1.4 trillion in general state pensions and £800 billion in "your" pension (assuming you have a public sector pension, which according to the Pensions Policy Institute pays three times more, on average, than a private sector pension).

Defend it how, exactly, and from what?


----------



## treelover (Oct 15, 2010)

off you go, this is for announcements, not cynical contrarians...


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 15, 2010)

Falcon said:


> The pension fund is short by £2.2 trillion, including £1.4 trillion in general state pensions and £800 billion in "your" pension (assuming you have a public sector pension, which according to the Pensions Policy Institute pays three times more, on average, than a private sector pension).
> 
> Defend it how, exactly, and from what?


 
lol


----------



## treelover (Oct 15, 2010)

> Four Derbyshire people are staging a protest outside the DWP on the 14th October as they have ALL been told they are too sick to work by Atos when sent by their companies and let go but then told they CAN work when undergoing another medical by Atos for their ESA.




someone posted this on CIF, not heard anything


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 15, 2010)

Falcon said:


> The pension fund is short by £2.2 trillion, including £1.4 trillion in general state pensions and £800 billion in "your" pension (assuming you have a public sector pension, which according to the Pensions Policy Institute pays three times more, on average, than a private sector pension).
> 
> Defend it how, exactly, and from what?


can you please take your tory tripe onto another thread? This one is specifically to help anti-cuts activists organise.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 15, 2010)

Saturday 23rd October - Birmingham

ONE DAY CONFERENCE

How to Fight the Cuts
A New Vision for Birmingham

10am -4pm (registration from 9.30am)
Saturday, 23rd October 2010
Birmingham Council House
Victoria Square, Birmingham

Speakers include:
TONY BENN
JOHN HENDY Q.C. (Haldane Society)
CHRIS BAUGH (Asst. Gen. Sec. PCS)
And local representatives of struggles against the cuts

Workshops:

How to Fight the Cuts (a.m.)

● Fighting Against the
Anti-Union Laws
● Organising in the Workplace
● Organising the Unemployed
● Organising Community Fight back


A New Vision for Birmingham (p.m.)

● Creating & Defending Sustainable Jobs
● Education for All
● Sustainable Communities –
Health, Welfare & Leisure
● Equality and Diversity in the Workplace

To Get Involved Contact: pcbirmingham@hotmail.co.uk

Organised by Birmingham People’s Charter with the support of
Birmingham Trades Union Council, Save Our Services, Right to Work,
Green Party (Birmingham), PCS Midland Region, UNISON (City Council Branch),
NUT (Birmingham Association), UCU (City College Branch), GMB (B49 Branch)


www.thepeoplescharter.org


I know that's the same day as the big demo down in london, but for those of you who, like me, can't make it because of the vastly important commitment of supersonic festival, this is an alternative.


----------



## smokedout (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## treelover (Oct 17, 2010)

who will see that except tourists, though putting it on youtube will help


----------



## smokedout (Oct 17, 2010)

best stay at home then


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 17, 2010)

Details of Wednesday protests in Manchester.

http://www.manchestertuc.org/


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 18, 2010)

just been fwded this from my branch organiser. aylesbury town centre - demo at 6pm in front of market square - with grim reaper involved !


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 18, 2010)

I posted this elsewhere, but it belongs here as well:
20th October: March on Parliament 
Camden Trades Council, supported by MPs, national and local union branches and other local organisations, is organising a march to Parliament on the date (20th October) that massive cuts in public sector jobs, workers' pay and conditions are expected to be announced. The march will assemble at Lincolns Inn Fields at 4.30pm.
flyers and invite here


----------



## treelover (Oct 18, 2010)

Is anyone going to that from outside London?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 18, 2010)

Go to/support your local one TL.


----------



## treelover (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, but Jesse Jackson is speaking at the 20th London one , he is an amazing speaker...


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 18, 2010)

try to go to both, or if you can't get to one at least publicise it. x


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 18, 2010)

From Oxford SOS : 


Hello,




On Wednesday at 5.30pm in Bonn Square there is a public rally against cuts to public services in our country. Street theatre, games, speeches and a samba band will all come together against the cuts. Can you come?




Do you use bus travel? Hospitals or doctors? Schools or childcare? Use benefits? Live in social housing? Then you use public services that will be lost for good if we don't act together now.




On Wednesday the government will announce cuts that target women, young people, children and the disabled. The cuts are already pulling the economy dangerously towards recession and increasing the deficit. David Cameron says that the cuts to welfare, benefits, health and housing are not temporary, but permanent. Let this happen, and public services are gone for good.




Please come to the rally on Wednesday at 5.30pm in Bonn Square




I've attached a flyer, please promote this as widely as possible. Let's show the government and council that we will not let public services we all rely on be ruined in a matter of years.




All the best,

Jim


----------



## treelover (Oct 18, 2010)

every protest here I think

http://www.righttowork.org.uk/


----------



## dennisr (Oct 19, 2010)

GENERAL ANTI CUTS - Over 100 anti cuts groups have formed in the last 3 months!

Tonight: (19th): Lobby outside Ealing Town Hall tonight 5pm-7pm. Protest against the proposed Closure of Albert Cane Day Care Centre and the Links Project. Please come and show your support
More Info: http://sadealing.blogspot.com/2010/10/sad-ealing-date-for-your-diary-and-more.html

20th Oct - Camden Trades Council March 4.30 Lincolns Inn Fields. 5.30 rally at Parliment; 
               Coventry: Protest against the ConDem Comprehensive Spending Review! - 20 October · 17:30 - 18:30 - Outside the Council House
27th Oct - Greenwich Save Our Services Mass lobby at council - Greenwich Council has sent letters to 8000 staff threatening mass sackings unless unions agree to pay cuts.
30th Oct - Wigan TUC - public meeting against the cuts, 10.30am, UNITE office, Wallgate, Wigan
10th Nov - Bournemouth, Christchurch & Poole public meeting Woodlands Hall, Parkstone Trade and Labour Club, 485 Ashley Road Pool BH14 0BB. chairbcptuc@freeukisp.co.uk
Norther Ireland Committee of The ICTU is asking for support in its campaign against cuts - http://www.nipsa.org.uk/Circulars/General/Petition-in-Opposition-to-Public-Spending-Cuts
Dorset public meeting organised by GMB had over 150 in attendance. 

DEMONSTRATIONS 23rd OCT
RMT, RMT, NUT, FBU, NSSN, CWU, UCU & NSSN will march together on Saturday 23 October from RMT’s Unity House, Chalton Street, NW1 1JD to the TUC rally at Congress House. http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=148201075219859

Manchester - 11am St Peters Square. Marching to meeting at 2pm Peterloo Room @ Mechanics Institue, 103 Princes St salfordtuc@hotmail.com
Wales - Cardiff Assemble 12 Noon, Cardiff City Hall - notassam@hotmail.com
Bristol - Assemble 11am, Castle Park, Broadmead. Rally: 12 noon, College Green.
Portsmouth - Assemble 11.30 am Guildhall Square
Cambridge - assemble 12 noon Parkside Fire Station, Cambridge Rally 1.30pm, Large Hall, Cambridge Guildhall

UCU & NUS demo 10th Nov - Staff cuts & Fees- UCU called for an urgent review of higher education funding after the head of Universities UUK, Steve Smith, warned that universities could face a £4.2billion cut in teaching and research grants in the forthcoming spending review, over 50%. Alongside lifting the cap on tuition fees the proposals will deepen the class divide that already exisists. http://www.ucu.org.uk/index.cfm?articleid=5064&from=5047

PCS - PCS National Exec have rejected government offer on pensions. Save Newport Passport Office - Over a 1000 people marched against the cuts on Saturday. http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/passportofficewales

RMT - London Underground fleet maintenance staff have voted by 88% in favour of industrial action short of a strike over safety-critical cuts. LORD YOUNG’S report on health and safety is a hatchet-job based on prejudice that will do nothing to reduce workplace injuries, deaths and industrial disease. http://www.rmt.org.uk/Templates/News.asp?NodeID=92597&int1stParentNodeID=89732


----------



## treelover (Oct 19, 2010)

and the Sheffield one on the 23rd, apparently there is now a feeder march from Sheffield Uni, 11.30


----------



## treelover (Oct 19, 2010)

Thousands at TUC rally in London

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/oct/19/spending-review-anti-cuts-rally


----------



## dennisr (Oct 19, 2010)

Wed 20 Oct, 5pm @ The Bargate, Southampton. Save Our Libraries, Save Bitterne NHS Walk-In!


----------



## grogwilton (Oct 19, 2010)

There is a 'funeral procession for public services' anti cuts demo in Reading tomorrow evening. Its taking place outside civic center at 5pm. PM me for more details.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 20, 2010)

as posted elsewhere, but really belonging here;
Stop the Con-Dem cuts!Build the Resistance!

Can’t Pay, Won’t Pay!

Speakers include Tony Benn, Caroline Lucas MP, Rev Jesse Jackson, Jeremy Dear (NUJ), Dot Gibson (IHOOPS), Lee Jasper (BARAC), Zita Holbourne (BARAC) John McDonnell MP, Mark Serwotka (PCS), Jeremy Corbyn MP, Bob Crow (RMT), Aaron Porter (NUS)


Marches are converging at Downing Street on 20 October
Student March to Downing street
Assemble 4pm outside ULU, Malet Street.
Camden Trades Council March to Downing Street
Assemble 5.00pm at Lincoln’s Inn Fields.
Marches will join the Coalition of Resistance Rally at Downing Street
Assemble 6pm.

The momentum for the demonstration on 20 October is growing. Camden Trades Council’s march is now supported by 15 trade union bodies plus the local Labour Party and several anti-cuts and anti-privatisation campaigns (full list below).

At the same time, the University of London Students Union is calling on all students to march (assembling 4.00pm outside ULU, Malet Street). The students will march to join the trade union demonstration. The joint march will then head for a rally in Whitehall outside Downing Street.

The Coalition of Resistance is calling on all supporters to build the demonstration and rally, and to join the march if possible (4.00pm in Malet Street, or 5.00pm at Lincoln’s Inn Fields) or the final rally (beginning 6.00pm outside Downing Street). When Osborne announces the cuts on 20 October, we need to challenge head-on the Con-Dem lie that ‘there is no alternative’ and that ‘we are all in it together’.

We need to break through the media consensus that working people and the poor have to pay for a crisis caused by the bankers, big business, and the rich. That means making the protest on the 20 October big, loud, and vibrant.


----------



## treelover (Oct 20, 2010)

theres that favourite SWP word again, 'vibrant'!


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 20, 2010)

Dear friend,

At 5.30pm today, people from across Oxfordshire will gather in Bonn  Square to show their opposition to the cuts and to call on our elected representatives to pursue the available alternatives. Please come and support this protest, and forward this around your place of work.

There will be speeches, theatre, music and much more.



The cuts proposed by the coalition government will wreck millions of lives, cutting public services, jobs, pay and pensions.  They also threaten the stability of our economy.  Oxfordshire, where 45% of the population are employed in public services, stands to be one of the worst hit areas of the country.


Today, the day of the Comprehensive Spending Review, we have a real chance to make our opposition to these cuts known.  Oxfordshire Anti-Cuts Alliance, a local coalition bringing together trades unions, campaigns and community groups, has called an Oxfordshire Day of Action Against Cuts, with activities throughout the day.


We are asking people to join us after work with banners, placards, flags, etc.


In order to maximise the impact of this demonstration, we need as many people as possible involved, please forward this on to anyone you think may be interested.


I look forward to seeing you at 5.30pm at Bonn Square. Once the welfare state is gone, it may be gone for good. Let's not let that happen on our watch.


All the best,

(redacted)


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to say Comrades, but if the turnout at todays Manchester "demo" is anything to go by then resistance to these cuts will be derisory.

Maybe 30 people who generally shuffled off  by the time I had met the other half and returned 10 mins later.

Compared to the emergency budget demo in June it was down about 80%.

Are people ignorant? Do they not care? Have they been brainwashed into accepting cuts? Is the organisation not up to scratch?

Flame me please for daring to think our nation might be overpopulated by subservient lemmings.


----------



## treelover (Oct 21, 2010)

I think publicity is a problem tbh, the Yorkshire one isn't even on Facebook, which is probably essential, there were thousands in london and some got in the Dept of Business, many many more around the country.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 21, 2010)

good turnout in Whitehall demo, about 4,000


----------



## smokedout (Oct 21, 2010)

yep, not bad really given there were demos outside town halls across london, there had been a mass lobby the night before and there's a demo on saturday


----------



## Idaho (Oct 21, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Sorry to say Comrades, but if the turnout at todays Manchester "demo" is anything to go by then resistance to these cuts will be derisory.
> 
> Maybe 30 people who generally shuffled off  by the time I had met the other half and returned 10 mins later.
> 
> ...



Perhaps because demonstrations and chanting doesn't really get anywhere?


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 21, 2010)

from the RMT website;
Anti-Cuts March
Event Date: October 23 2010

Supported by RMT, NUT, FBU, CWU and others.

Assemble: 11am outside RMT head office, 39 Chalton Street, London NW1 1JD.

March to Congress House, Great Russell Street to support the TUC anti-cuts meeting.


----------



## treelover (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually i am quite inspired by them all, 250 in Lancaster, thats a good turnout


----------



## treelover (Oct 21, 2010)

btw, we don't have an anti-cuts alliance yet, not sure why?


----------



## grogwilton (Oct 21, 2010)

Good turnout for the Reading Anti Cuts demo, about 60 people, (good for Reading) and crucially not the same old faces either. Got a lot of attnetion from the general public as well as we had a mock funeral (for public services) coffin leading the march.

http://www.readingchronicle.co.uk/n...48969-spending-cuts-will-affect-all/#comments


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 21, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Perhaps because demonstrations and chanting doesn't really get anywhere?


they certainly didn't stop the poll tax
hold on, wait a minute


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 21, 2010)

*Belfast* Saturday 23rd... 1pm meet at Arts College
more details


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 21, 2010)

300 At the rally in Newcastle last night, with some good media coverage as well.


----------



## dennisr (Oct 21, 2010)

treelover said:


> I think publicity is a problem tbh, the Yorkshire one isn't even on Facebook, which is probably essential, there were thousands in london and some got in the Dept of Business, many many more around the country.


 
Sure publicity helps - it did not stop the poll tax movement despite best efforts though. Things take time - I know you are as impatient as me but give it a while as all sinks in


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 21, 2010)

treelover said:


> btw, we don't have an anti-cuts alliance yet, not sure why?


we certainly do!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2010)

No we don't! That's Rees/German etc trying to use the independent anti-cuts alliance as their power base _a la_ the STWC. That's most def not a grounds up democratically federated alliance in any sense at all.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 21, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> No we don't! That's Rees/German etc trying to use the independent anti-cuts alliance as their power base _a la_ the STWC. That's most def not a grounds up democratically federated alliance in any sense at all.


Well, in terms of how treelover asked the question, it is _an_ anti-cuts alliance, and the only one so far, regardless of who's involved (i.e. he didn't say grounds-up democratic etc)
However...yes I am wary of being used by the swappies _yet again_. But there seem to be moren than the usual swapbot suspects involved?


----------



## rollinder (Oct 21, 2010)

grogwilton said:


> Good turnout for the Reading Anti Cuts demo, about 60 people, (good for Reading) and crucially not the same old faces either. Got a lot of attnetion from the general public as well as we had a mock funeral (for public services) coffin leading the march.
> 
> http://www.readingchronicle.co.uk/n...48969-spending-cuts-will-affect-all/#comments


 
pos made The Mirror - Mum mentioned seeing protestors with a coffin and yellow/purple flags (possibley Union) in todays paper


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 22, 2010)

treelover said:


> btw, we don't have an anti-cuts alliance yet, not sure why?



In the North East and Cumbria there is the Public Services Alliance which includes all the major trade unions, community and user groups and the far left, the far left also have their own sub groups so they can carry out action independently if needs be.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> In the North East and Cumbria there is the Public Services Alliance which includes all the major trade unions, community and user groups and the far left, the far left also have their own sub groups so they can carry out action independently if needs be.


do you think http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/ are worth getting involved with, or is it too likely to end up as another swappie stitch up?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2010)

*reminder for Cardiff - TOMORROW - Sat 23 Oct*

23rd October – March & Rally

This will be an important high profile event in Cardiff. The event will start at *City Hall, Cardiff at 12.00 pm*. Union members, representatives and activists will be on the streets protesting about the cuts and making the case for our alternative.

It is important that we have a big turn out at this event.


----------



## treelover (Oct 22, 2010)

citizens group occupy bank! , no pierced noses, black gear, just ordinary folk

http://www.socialistunity.com/?p=6983


----------



## Idaho (Oct 22, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> they certainly didn't stop the poll tax
> hold on, wait a minute


 
Balls! The poll tax was scrapped because it was massively unpopular electorally, even amongst Tory voters. Nothing to do with the protests.


----------



## smokedout (Oct 22, 2010)

A list of anti-cuts demonstrations in towns and cities across the UK this weekend. Please help in distributing this list to other messageboards and mailing lists you have access to.

Also post details of other protests you are aware of below.

From small seeds…

* London: Assemble at RMT HQ, 39 Chalton Street, London NW1 1JD at 11.00am. March to TUC, Great Russell street, London WC1B 3LS where rally will be held from 12 noon. Called by the RMT, FBU, NUT, PCS and the National Shop Stewards Network
More info: http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=1182
PDF flyer: http://www.pcs.org.uk/download.cfm?docid=80AD95BB-DAE2-49DF-BDB62A37CE312A77
Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=148201075219859

* Belfast: assemble 1pm College of Art Gardens. http://www.rmt.org.uk/ 

* Bristol: Assemble: 11am, Castle Park, March through Bristol city centre, Rally: 12pm, College Green.
More info: http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/E64C7F3B-3684-4F6E-A8AF937D22EBA3DA 

* Cambridge: Assemble 12 noon Parkside Fire Station, Rally 1.30pm, Large Hall, Cambridge Guildhall.
More info: http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/49AB67A0-47C6-4A97-BA543095BBBE58D3  and http://www.cambstuc.org.uk/2010/10/defend-public-services-fight-all-cuts/#more-272  and http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=1889

* Cardiff: assemble City Hall at noon. Supported by PCS, RMT, CWU, FBU & UCU and Cardiff & Swansea Trade Union Councils
More info: http://www.rmt.org.uk/  and http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/whatson/10319/23-10-2010/no-to-cuts-demonstrations-on-this-day

* Derby: ‘Derby People’s Day’ , Market Place, noon to 3pm, Speakers, music and street stalls. http://www.rmt.org.uk/ 

* Edinburgh: assemble 11am: at East Market Street, march leaves 11.30am to Ross Bandstaff for rally from 12.30pm.
More info: http://www.thereisabetterway.org/events/1/there-is-a-better-way-demo 

* Lincoln: assemble noon at Castle Square, march to rally at Cornhill at 1pm.
More info: http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2032 

* Manchester: Assemble at St Peter’s square at 11am for a demo
Public meeting after the demo from 2pm in the Peterloo room, Mechanics institute, 103 Princess street, Manchester.
More info: http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/67E63206-8744-4C55-B5AD30F5D99A2D58  and http://www.shopstewards.net/ 

* Norwich: Rally starts at 12.30, HayHill. Organised by Norfolk Coalition Against the Cuts.
More info: http://www.tuc.org.uk/economy/tuc-18353-f0.cfm?regional=7  and http://norfolkcoalitionagainstcuts.org/ 

* Sheffield: regional demo assembling outside City Hall, 12.30pm.
More info: http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/1DA8179F-EA1B-4C8E-89D21B338BD29CF1

* York: March and Rally in York City centre. Assemble 1pm in Parliament Street. March through city centre at 1.30pm.
More info: http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=1944  and http://yorkstopthecuts.wordpress.com/ 

Other protest details available via Coalition of Resistance website:
http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/

And at Unison and PCS websites:
http://www.unison.org.uk/spendingreview/events.asp  and http://www.pcs.org.uk/

PLEASE HELP IN DISTRIBUTING THIS LIST ON OTHER MESSAGEBOARDS AND MAILING LISTS YOU HAVE ACCESS TO.

(from socialist unity)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2010)

> UCU & NUS demo 10th Nov - Staff cuts & Fees- UCU called for an urgent review of higher education funding after the head of Universities UUK, Steve Smith, warned that universities could face a £4.2billion cut in teaching and research grants in the forthcoming spending review, over 50%. Alongside lifting the cap on tuition fees the proposals will deepen the class divide that already exisists. http://www.ucu.org.uk/index.cfm?arti...5064&from=5047



Just booked a place on a coach to come down to this from Keele Uni. Anyone else going to be there? It's not being publicised very well, so I'm going to have a word with the local NUS president and postgrad association president to try to up its profile. Not sure if Staffs Uni is doing more, will try to find out.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Balls! The poll tax was scrapped because it was massively unpopular electorally, even amongst Tory voters. Nothing to do with the protests.


I'd have to say, my recollection is different; there was a HUGE protest movement which crystallised and focussed the nature and extent of the widespread anger over it. Thatcher was known for ramming through unpopular changes. The protest movement got the popular momentum which made her back down, and gave people confidence she could be stopped.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 22, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> do you think http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/ are worth getting involved with, or is it too likely to end up as another swappie stitch up?



In the North East it is run by Counterfire (Rees and Co) from what I can see, there are also a wide variety of anti cuts groups which are fairly independent but loosely affiiliated through the PSA, plus the Shop Stewards Network, Socialist Party etc, certainly up here there is no need to get involved with the CoR. Elsewhere I have no idea.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 22, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> I'd have to say, my recollection is different; there was a HUGE protest movement which crystallised and focussed the nature and extent of the widespread anger over it. Thatcher was known for ramming through unpopular changes. The protest movement got the popular momentum which made her back down, and gave people confidence she could be stopped.


 
My recollection is of Thatcher defending the poll tax to the Tory conference* and being met with deathly silence. It was then that the whispering in the party started and leadership challenges came.




*I saw on TV I hasten to add!


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> My recollection is of Thatcher defending the poll tax to the Tory conference* and being met with deathly silence. It was then that the whispering in the party started and leadership challenges came.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your recollection was wrong. What killed the poll tax was 18 million people not paying it.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 22, 2010)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Your recollection was wrong. What killed the poll tax was 18 million people not paying it.


 
Well my recollection isn't wrong. There is nothing I have said that didn't happen. But being a shouty type, you like to charge in there and make a bold contradiction.

Yes the non-payment was critical. As was the political movements within the Tory party. What wasn't that significant was protests. The 80s were full of protests about all kinds of stuff that never amounted to anything.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Well my recollection isn't wrong. There is nothing I have said that didn't happen. But being a shouty type, you like to charge in there and make a bold contradiction.
> 
> Yes the non-payment was critical. As was the political movements within the Tory party. What wasn't that significant was protests. The 80s were full of protests about all kinds of stuff that never amounted to anything.


ermm...isn't 18 million non-payers simply a Very Large Protest?


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> My recollection is of Thatcher defending the poll tax to the Tory conference* and being met with deathly silence. It was then that the whispering in the party started and leadership challenges came.


and why? because they - the delegates - were face-to-face with the popular mood in a way Thatcher never was, and they could see the anger out there,and that response reflected that.
Also, it was the continuing row over Europe, the resignations of Howe and Lawson, and Howe's famous resignation speech which really did for Thatch, IIRC.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Well my recollection isn't wrong. There is nothing I have said that didn't happen. But being a shouty type, you like to charge in there and make a bold contradiction.


 
Your recollection that the "Poll tax was scrapped because it was massively unpopular electorally, even amongst Tory voters" was wrong. But being a fucking idiot it's unlikely that you will back down from that stupid statement.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 22, 2010)

There seems to be two protests in Manchester tomorrow, the one smokedout just posted about from 11am at St. Peter's square, and another from 12pm at the BBC, are they in any way linked? Bloody stupid if not.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Oct 22, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> There seems to be two protests in Manchester tomorrow, the one smokedout just posted about from 11am at St. Peter's square, and another from 12pm at the BBC, are they in any way linked? Bloody stupid if not.



As I understand it the second one is an SWP thing. But the organisers have arranged some sort of deal where people will be encouraged to go on to the second demonstration after the first. Could be wrong though.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 22, 2010)

Scotland's teaching union now joining the STUC rally in Edinburgh tomorrow. link Heard it on the local radio earlier


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 22, 2010)

Nigel Irritable said:


> As I understand it the second one is an SWP thing. But the organisers have arranged some sort of deal where people will be encouraged to go on to the second demonstration after the first. Could be wrong though.


 
Might pop along to both. Why can't they just have one big one? Seems very stupid to me.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 22, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> ermm...isn't 18 million non-payers simply a Very Large Protest?


 
Nice try  While non-payment can be counted as _a protest_ I don't think it counts as a protest/demonstration/march in the sense we are talking about.



Nigel Irritable said:


> Your recollection that the "Poll tax was scrapped because it was massively unpopular electorally, even amongst Tory voters" was wrong. But being a fucking idiot it's unlikely that you will back down from that stupid statement.


 
Shouty man, stop shouting. Life isn't made better by spittle-flecked rants and battles with people on the internet who have no interest in fighting


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Nice try  While non-payment can be counted as _a protest_ I don't think it counts as a protest/demonstration/march in the sense we are talking about.


EH? It_ certainly_ does in the only definition of 'protest' which makes sense to _me_ i.e. active dissent. 'Protest' isn't just going on a march - consciously and overtly disobeying the law for political reasons is just about as full-on protest/dissent as you can get - there's a clear lineage between that and the Liverpool councillors!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Balls! The poll tax was scrapped because it was massively unpopular electorally, even amongst Tory voters. Nothing to do with the protests.



According to which tabloid?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 22, 2010)

Can people please take the poll tax discussion to another thread?

Cheers.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 22, 2010)

*Belfast 1 pm Arts College*

There will be free buses from Derry (Foyle Street) from 9am to 11 am on Saturday morning to the Belfast Protest, there is also one from Dungannon contact Unite the Union for more details.... 

Prob at this late stage anyone interested should post questions at the FB events page: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=156927414329350


----------



## treelover (Oct 23, 2010)

crap weather for them all but good luck all!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2010)

about 300 maybe 400 at Cardiff march and rally passing 1000's out buying shit they don't need.

meeting on Monday 8 Nov at Transport club on Tudor St to build campaign


----------



## treelover (Oct 23, 2010)

Yorkshire rally was massive, but basically a LP event, no service users spoke, GP banned from speaking, outrageous


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2010)

video of crap turnout at Cardiff and Wrexham
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-11610665


----------



## grogwilton (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a save our services planning meeting at the friends meeting house on church street in Reading Tomorrow night. It starts at 7pm. 

If you are searching Church Street on google maps, the one what comes up is in Caversham, north of the river, not in Reading. The Church Street you want in Reading is south of the oracle, just off Southampton Street.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Nice try  While non-payment can be counted as _a protest_ I don't think it counts as a protest/demonstration/march in the sense we are talking about.


actually, I thionk we have been talking at x-purposes. Yes, you're right; The type of protest seen so far - theodd rally with humdreds there, protest march ditto - can't do much. But as part of a broader, integrated campaign, they can empower protesters, serve as an exccellent propaganda vehicle, and get people motivated. It is the wider protest _campaign_ that can get the results.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 25, 2010)

*Belfast 26th Oct....*

ICTU are calling for a protest outside the conference being run by Agenda NI tomorrow - please meet at Grosvenor Conference Centre at 8.30 am and bring banners. More info on conference: http://www.agendani.com/events/rethinkingGovernment/ Please circulate to your contacts


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2010)

20,000+ out in Edinburgh. There was a video up on the BBC site but I can't find it now.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 25, 2010)

One been organised here in brighton for sat 30th will post more details when I can. X


----------



## smokedout (Oct 25, 2010)

just came across this, all a bit vague and strange

http://theircrisis.wordpress.com/2010/10/24/call-out-wednesday-9-30am/

The cuts have come and we need to get to work opposing them fast. This Wednesday we will take direct action against a target to expose the lies that these cuts are necessary or fair.

The target has to stay secret until Wednesday morning but we need as many people as possible to join us. We’ll be meeting outside the Ritz (right next to Green Park tube) at 9.30am. Look for the person with the orange umbrella. Be prompt: you’ll be briefed quickly and then we’ll move to the target.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2010)

Coffee said:


> One been organised here in brighton for sat 30th will post more details when I can. X


yes please do.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 25, 2010)

On Saturday 30 October a Brighton March Against Cuts demonstration is scheduled to assemble on The Level at noon before marching through the city to protest against cuts.

Cut and pasted from the Argos web site. X


----------



## where to (Oct 25, 2010)

HALLOWE’EN RALLY AGAINST THE CUTS, CALLED BY HASTINGS TRADES COUNCIL AND SERTUC
GUEST SPEAKERS FROM SERTUC, PCS, YFJ, CWU & THE NINTH CIRCLE OF HELL

FANCY DRESS OPTIONAL. SAT 30TH OCTOBER 11am SHARP,ROBERTSON STREET, HASTINGS, NR DEBENHAMS

from Socialist Unity blog


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 26, 2010)

*London 27 Nov....*



> See below for a message from the organisers of the Coalition of Resistance conference (Saturday 27 November, 10am-5pm, central London). The coalition was launched in August following the publication of a statement from Tony Benn and many others, calling for a broad-based coalition of resistance to cuts and privatisation.
> 
> 'The conference is filling up and it is important for people to book places now. We have managed to aquire extra space for the conference and there will be a wide range of workshops and plenary sessions.
> 
> One of the largest will be on organising against the cuts in your locality and we will be hearing from many of the new anti-cuts groups springing up around the country.


source n details


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 26, 2010)

Just been forwarded this, i know its a student thing from oxford but you know ... 

Dear all,

the Oxford Education Campaign (a student group campaigning against HE cuts/reform) have called for a peaceful demonstration on Thursday in response to Vince Cable's visit to speak at Oxford University (at 5pm in the Exam Schools on the High Street).

The schedule is:

3.30 pm - assemle in Cornmarket Street, opposite Boswells
3.45 pm - walk down Cornmarket Street, then left on to the High Street to the Exam Schools
4.00-4.30 pm - arrive at Exam Schools
4.30-5.30 pm - peacefully demonstrate outside the Exam Schools

I'm sure OEC would appreciate our support.

All best,

Stuart


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 26, 2010)

WOMEN AT THE CUTTING EDGE


Saturday 30 October 11am-5pm
The Arbour, 100 Shandy Street, London, E1 4ST (tubes: Mile End or Stepney Green)

Open to people of all genders.

On 20 October the ConDem government's "Spending Review" will detail enormous cuts in public services. We are already feeling the impact of earlier cuts many effected by Labour; nurseries and libraries are closing, jobs are being lost. As the government "austerity drive" steps up, the reality is that cuts will hit the lives of all but the wealthiest. In many cases women will be hit the hardest with recent reports estimating that women will suffer 72% of the tax and benefit cuts.

Whether you're a feminist, an activist, a trade unionist, someone affected by the cuts, or involved in fighting the cuts in your college, community or workplace, or just interested in how the landscape of the welfare state is changing, Feminist Fightback invites you to join a day of discussions and networking. We want to put these cuts in a political context, link up, and share ideas and skills as we plan to fight them together.

Participatory workshops on:

* What's going on? Mapping cuts and campaigns
* Who do the cuts affect? Why are cuts a feminist issue?
* What does it mean? Demystifying the "economics of the crisis"
* What do we want? Fighting within and against the state

For more information on the day (including more detailed information about workshops) please see www.feministfightback.org.uk , email feminist.fightback@gmail.com or call Laura on 07971 842 027 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              07971 842 027      end_of_the_skype_highlighting.

Free creche available: please email feminist.fightback@gmail.com to confirm a place

Do you want a stall for your organisation? Get in touch!


This might be iof interest to some people


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.cambridgeshireagainstthecuts.org.uk/2010/10/fighting-conference-20th-november.html

10.30 am - 4pm Saturday 20th November
Bailey Rooms, Castle Court, Shire Hall, Castle St, Cambridge, CB3 0AP

"George Osborne’s spending review, already dubbed the ‘Bullingdon Budget’, is a full frontal assault on the living standards of ordinary people.  If we allow it to be implemented we will see even greater disparity between the poorest to the richest in society and millions more people will be thrown into poverty.

We cannot let this happen.  If we are to stop it we must organize locally and nationally to ensure that cuts are not implements in either the private of the public sector. We must not be blamed for a crisis we did not create. Together we must fight to make the bankers and millionaires pay for the mess they have caused.

Cambridgeshire Against the Cuts will be holding a open conference on 20th November for all of those who want to fight cuts to jobs, services, pay, pensions and benefits."


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Oct 26, 2010)

Number of student-related events at http://www.demo2010.org/your-events/


----------



## smokedout (Oct 27, 2010)

Vodaphone Oxford Street occupied

http://london.indymedia.org/articles/5810


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 27, 2010)

Hackney Council Demo Against the Cuts (Tonight 5.30pm 27th Oct Hackney Town Hall) 
Demonstration outside Hackney Town Hall in Mare Street E8 from 5.30pm onwards


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 27, 2010)

smokedout said:


> Vodaphone Oxford Street occupied
> 
> http://london.indymedia.org/articles/5810


 
saw that, good on 'em.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 27, 2010)

Vince Cable just pulled out of the oxford speech due to advice from the police - apparently, altho the police denied they had anything to do with it!


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Oct 27, 2010)

Lambeth Save our Service demo this Saturday:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...d-Rally-This-Saturday?p=11184219#post11184219


----------



## q_w_e_r_t_y (Oct 27, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> saw that, good on 'em.


 
Call out from UKuncut twitter for similar local actions this saturday
http://twitter.com/UKuncut


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 27, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Hackney Council Demo Against the Cuts (Tonight 5.30pm 27th Oct Hackney Town Hall)
> Demonstration outside Hackney Town Hall in Mare Street E8 from 5.30pm onwards


bugger too short notice, will do the next one


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2010)

I was thinking of starting another resource type thread, one solely for charts, tables, figures like this:







Spending as % of GDP 





Worth it?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 28, 2010)

yes BA, I had thought about a similar thread just with links to resources like the PCS alternative to cuts and tax research uk blog, perhaps these things could be included as well.  I spent a good few minutes last night finding the GDP/debt graph you've posted there, wandering through likely threads and also saving other graphs that might be useful in my discussions elsewhere.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I was thinking of starting another resource type thread, one solely for charts, tables, figures like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, definitely, do it! One That can show as many graphs or other stats as posters can dig up to give the lie to the condems propaganda


----------



## treelover (Oct 28, 2010)

apparently there was a big protest at Vodaphone in london last night over the unpaid tax bill


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2010)

treelover said:


> apparently there was a big protest at Vodaphone in london last night over the unpaid tax bill


 

err, yeah, see post #397 above!


----------



## treelover (Oct 28, 2010)

oh, and what about the Hackney one last night?


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2010)

treelover said:


> oh, and what about the Hackney one last night?


oh, sorry,I know nothing about that. I've also done a quick google and a quick IMC and found nothing. IS there any info you can put up about a Hackney protest?


----------



## treelover (Oct 28, 2010)

sorry, other end of the country!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2010)

BigTom said:


> yes BA, I had thought about a similar thread just with links to resources like the PCS alternative to cuts and tax research uk blog, perhaps these things could be included as well.  I spent a good few minutes last night finding the GDP/debt graph you've posted there, wandering through likely threads and also saving other graphs that might be useful in my discussions elsewhere.





Streathamite said:


> yes, definitely, do it! One That can show as many graphs or other stats as posters can dig up to give the lie to the condems propaganda



Right, i'll try and collate material etc tonight.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2010)

treelover said:


> oh, and what about the Hackney one last night?


actually, you may mean the anti-cuts demo outside the Town Hall (see #403). I'm in the borough next door, we're slowly starting to build cross-borough links, but I've heard nothing on the HAPS network yet.


----------



## smokedout (Oct 28, 2010)

it's picking up

Fight the cuts! - SHUT DOWN £4.8bn TAX DODGING VODAFONE ROUND 2 THIS SATURDAY!!

facebook page


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 28, 2010)

------

Have you seen that already today three Vodafone stores in Leeds have been shutdown http://ow.ly/i/4XUV

We're calling for the shut downs to spread. But we're also calling for another day of action in London on Saturday. Plan is to shut down as many as possible. We need a few hundred people. Trying to rapidly mobilise. Could you push it to your networks? Would be awesome if you could. I reckon if Saturday goes well we'll have some real momentum behind us.

Here's the tweetable link to the call out http://bit.ly/axxqg0

Here's the tweetable link to the facebook event http://on.fb.me/98ULJ2 

We're using the hashtag #UKuncut

Any work you can do to push this would be incredible.

Thanks so much!

(redacted)


----------



## treelover (Oct 28, 2010)

'After Vince Cable pulled out of talking in Oxford after hearing of a student demo against him today, the demo has gone ahead - and it's huge! I've just heard reports that there are 'over a thousand' people protesting, and that protestors have broken through police lines, and out on to Oxford high street.

That's all I've heard but I hope people who were actually there can update us with more detail and pictures very soon.'


----------



## treelover (Oct 28, 2010)

not as dramatic but interesting

http://www.demotix.com/news/489905/oxford-students-protest-against-browne-review

BBC say 1000!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-11646198


----------



## where to (Oct 28, 2010)

smokedout said:


> it's picking up
> 
> Fight the cuts! - SHUT DOWN £4.8bn TAX DODGING VODAFONE ROUND 2 THIS SATURDAY!!
> 
> facebook page


 
quality venture. excellent publicity and organisation and a brilliant target - fits the narrative perfectly.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 28, 2010)

Fuck i should of been at the demo but im too ill and wanted to stay in


----------



## where to (Oct 29, 2010)

round-up:


SHUT DOWN TAX DODGING VODAFONE ROUND 2
LONDON, GLASGOW, LIVERPOOL, YORK, BRIGHTON

London: Meet 11am Speaker’s Corner, Hyde Park, this Saturday 30th October to shut down as many Vodafone stores in Central London as possible! There’s a Facebook event you can invite people to.

Elsewhere: check the action map.

More info:
http://ukuncut.wordpress.com/2010/10...this-sat-30th/

Action map:
http://ukuncut.wordpress.com/2010/10...-30th-october/

Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...vent_invites=0


______________________

Portsmouth Trades Council Demo & March against the cuts
Assemble from11:30am at Guildhall Square, Portsmouth

Route of march: Start at Guildhall Square, march past Portsmouth and Southsea train station and then follow Station Street, Arundel Street, Holbrook Road, Lake Road, Commercial Road and return for a rally in the Guildhall Square.

More info:
http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2202

Flyer:
http://www.coalitionofresistance.org...RallyFlyer.pdf


______________________

Lambeth Save our Services: March, Demo and Rally
Assemble at 12:30 at Windrush Square, Lambeth

LambethSaveOurServices@gmail.com

Bring Home-made banners and placards!

March called by Lambeth Save our Services (SOS), Lambeth Pensioners Action Group (LAMPAG) Lambeth UNISON, Lambeth GMB, Lambeth NUT, Lambeth UCU

Supported by: Youth Fight for Jobs, the Green Left, Right to Work, Defend Council Housing


______________________

Brighton March Against The Cuts called by Brighton Stop the Cuts Coalition
Assemble at The Level from Noon

More info:
http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=1872

Brighton Stop the Cuts Coalition:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...8535213&v=info

Event Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=123245091062999


______________________

Hastings - Stop the cuts – Don’t Let Hastings go to Hell
Robertson Street, Hastings, nr Debenhams - 11am sharp

Hallowe’en rally against the cuts, called by Hastings Trades Council and SERTUC. Guest speakers from SERTUC, PCS, YFJ, CWU & the Ninth Circle of Hell. Fancy dress optional.

Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...1834849&ref=mf


______________________

Leicestershire March & Rally Against the Cuts

The Leicestershire Town Committee have organised a march and Rally. Assemble in Victoria Park and march to the Humberstone Gate Clock Tower for a rally at 1.00pm, which will held under the Big Screen. Other public sector unions are involved and speakers from the NUT and Unison have been invited.

More info:
http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_ev...FFB8D04D7D5182


______________________

Public Meetings:

Worthing - http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_ev...8C62CCB9C41F19
Wigan - http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2276
Manchester - http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_ev...B28C08E9217439


PLEASE HELP IN DISTRIBUTING THIS LIST ON OTHER MESSAGEBOARDS / BLOGS / MAILING LISTS YOU USE.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2010)

Bristol Anti-cuts Alliance Open Meeting

*MONDAY 1st NOVEMBER
7.00pm
BARTON HILL PRIMARY SCHOOL*
Queen Ann Road. Barton Hill. Bristol. Bristol. BS5 9TX.

Agenda
1. Review of Alliance activities so far, particularly Saturday's rally
2. Future activities.
3. AOB

Basic webpage up here - obv more to come later.


----------



## FreddyB (Oct 30, 2010)

Has anyone thought of putting a site up to bring together all this info and analysis into some kind of order - aggregate content from the various group that are organising and a directory of groups around the country that are meeting/organising?

If not does anyone want to? pm me.


----------



## where to (Oct 30, 2010)

http://anticutsprotests.wordpress.com/


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 1, 2010)

Thursday 4th November, 7.15pm 
Haringey Alliance for Public Services general meeting
at the North London Community House, Moorefield Road, N17 (behind Bruce Grove station).  
Open to all Haringey residents and workers. Please come along to help promote and co-ordinate effective opposition to cuts, and the defence of our vital public services. 

- reports from around the borough
- discussions on how we can spread opposition to cuts, and encourage solidarity among all those affected


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Nov 1, 2010)

Pictures and feedback from Lambeth SOS demo:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...vices-March-Demo-and-Rally-12.30-Sat-30th-Oct


----------



## where to (Nov 1, 2010)

This coming week.........


*Protests:*


Ongoing

    * Check UK Uncut for news of further tax protests against Vodafone.  UK Uncut:  http://ukuncut.wordpress.com Background info: http://www.taxresearch.org.uk/Blog/2010/10/27/vodafone-and-tax-protests/


Tuesday 2rd November

    * Barnet – Lobby of Council from 6pm, Hendon Town Hall.  Called by Barnet TUC.  http://www.barnettuc.org.uk/


Saturday, 6th November

    * Taunton – Defend Public Services March and Rally. Assemble French Weir at 10.30 am. Organised by Taunton Trades Union Council. http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/960502A6-E988-4501-835402EB8C3C5FD0

    * Wigan Town Centre Rally from 12 noon:  http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2279



*Public meetings and organising events:*


Monday 1st November

    * Bristol and District Anti-Cuts Alliance Open Planning Meeting, Barton Hill Primary School, 7pm.  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bristol-Anti-Cuts-Alliance/157931087568419 and http://www.bristolanticutsalliance.org.uk/


Tuesday 2nd November

    * North Sussex and East Surrey Tuc Meeting: http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2585

    * Crawley Anti Cuts Coalition Public Meeting: http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/477BE405-D283-4EF5-A6755C478CE49B0A


Wednesday 3rd November

    * Bracknell Defend Our Community Services Public Meeting: http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2571

    * Tyne and Wear Coalition of Resistance public meeting: http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2425

    * North Wales against the Cuts.  Wrexham Lager Social Club 8-9pm.  Open Meeting.  http://www.shopstewards.net/Events.htm


Saturday 6th November

    * Scottish Anti Cuts Alliances open meeting.  1pm at Glasgow City Unison Branch, 4th Flr, 18 Albion St, Glasgow.  http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/scotland/about-pcs-in-scotland/pcs-at-the-stuc/solidarity-across-scotland/

    * SERTUC Conference, Congress House, London: http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=852

    * Falkirk TUC “There is a Better Way” Campaign Event, Camelon: http://www.abetterway.siteiscentral.com/events/22/blantyre

    * South Lanarkshire TUC’s “There is a Better Way” Campaign Event, Blantyre Miners Welfare, Blantyre: http://www.abetterway.siteiscentral.com/events/23/falkirk-tuc


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi friends,

The next Save Our Services meeting has changed date and location. It will now take place on Thursday 11 November, 7-9pm, at Fusion Arts Centre on Princes Street (off Cowley Road).

For details of how to get to Fusion Arts go here:

The shocking truth of cuts is beginning to hit Oxford. 1.8 million job losses across the country will hit us hard here, say councillors, as we have a high proportion of public sector employment.

Homelessness is expected to rise in Oxford, with more people appearing on the streets as their housing benefit gets cut.

And a local mother speaks out about how the cuts will affect her on our site:
'We have a daughter with multiple and profound disabilities. Oxfordshire is cutting her care budget 40%. They are threatening to force her to move to different and much cheaper care home against her consent...'  For full story go here

Don't be the generation that let this happen to us and our children. Join the campaign. Oxford has one of the most active campaigns against these cuts in the country. We can win. We can still stop these cuts if we work together.

Hope to see you at the meeting, and please bring your family and friends,


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> The next Save Our Services meeting has changed date and location. It will now take place on Thursday 11 November, 7-9pm, at Fusion Arts Centre on Princes Street (off Cowley Road).
> 
> ...


you need a link for the 'fusion arts' directions!


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 2, 2010)

http://oxfordsos.org.uk/ sorry


----------



## treelover (Nov 2, 2010)

> The Coalition of Resistance hasn't even had its first meeting yet, but already we worry that the movement is beginning to resemble the anti-war campaigns of the early 2000s. Characterised by large, unwieldy, centralised organisations, the anti-war movement became complacent, overly reliant on rallies and petitions. We can't spend the next five years marching on Whitehall to hear Tony Benn speak – it's uninspiring, disempowering and largely ineffective.





RE Uncut,

I wonder of they know some of the protests outside VP were mostly run by exactly the group they are criticising here


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

Which ones?


----------



## articul8 (Nov 2, 2010)

The next open meeting of the Brent Fightback
Campaign will be on THURSDAY NOVEMBER 4th 7.30 pm at Brent Trades
Hall (it says London Apollo Club over the door), 375
High Rd Willesden. Nearest tube Dollis Hill
Cllr Roxanne Mashari (Labour) will
...introduce a discussion on how the cuts will affect Brent's young people.
Brent Fightback hope there will also be young people and those who work
with them present to talk about their experiences and how they see
their futures. 4,250 16-18 year olds in Brent are likely to lose up to
£1,100 each year with the ending of the Education Maintenance Allowance.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2010)

treelover said:


> RE Uncut,
> 
> I wonder of they know some of the protests outside VP were mostly run by exactly the group they are criticising here


VP = 'vodafone premises'?


----------



## treelover (Nov 2, 2010)

A LP councillor chairing a  meeting with 'fightback' in the title, how times change..

@BA

SWP, RTW..


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

Who and where?


----------



## treelover (Nov 2, 2010)

Leeds and York


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you saying they initiated these actions or you just saw a rtw banner on the end of it?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2010)

*Cardiff Against Cuts - 7.30pm Monday 8 November, Tudor St Cardiff*







text at bottom reads



			
				Cardiff against Cuts said:
			
		

> 7.30pm Monday 8th November
> Cardiff Bus Sports and Social Club, Tudor St
> 
> Cardiff Against the Cuts was launched in September 2010 by Cardiff Trades Council at a meeting of activists from the PCS, unison, CWU, RMT, UNITE, UCU and other unions, as well as community campaigners fighting to stop cuts in schools, hospitals and other public services.


katrine.williams@ btinternet.com  
take out space after @
also a mobile phone no but don't want to post that, happy to share via pm

Tudor St is left coming out the front of Cardiff Central train station and follow around over river bridge with Millennium Stadium on your right and it is a few 100 yds on left


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 3, 2010)

Goldsmith students have occupied Deptford Town Hall!!!
http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2678


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 3, 2010)

Apparently, GMB Southern region & Unison are planning weekly demos/marches in Brighton. I'll find out more when it emerges.


----------



## where to (Nov 3, 2010)

http://anticuts.org.uk/


----------



## treelover (Nov 4, 2010)

I think the student/lecturers march in London on the 10th is going to be massive, really, i just read somewhere Keele/Staffs Uni's are sending eleven coaches, that was before the fees anouncement yesterday.


----------



## where to (Nov 4, 2010)

i know that there have been lots of organising meeting for it in scotland, which is a long way away and you wouldn't normally expect that.

outside of the universities and education work i don't think there's much awareness of it yet?

i see Ian Bone is going to attend with a "pensioners support the students" banner 

if it is a success it will be interesting to see where they go from there.  if its the end result of their efforts it will be pointless, but if folk go back and build from there then something effective could come from it.  even a bigger than expected demonstration will be be another useful part of the snowballing effect of anticuts actions we're seeing though.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 4, 2010)

where to said:


> if it is a success it will be interesting to see where they go from there.  if its the end result of their efforts it will be pointless, but if folk go back and build from there then something effective could come from it.  even a bigger than expected demonstration will be be another useful part of the snowballing effect of anticuts actions we're seeing though.


 
That's my main concern too. I'm at uni in Manchester and we've sold around 600 tickets for the demo. I think that's pretty good, but say if we were to organise our own demo in Manchester we wouldn't get a tenth of those numbers. Also, we have our own anti cuts group who hold weekly meetings, yet barely 20 people turn up to each one, and only a handful of these speak each week. I think a lot of students are enticed by the romance of the big marches, yet aren't willing to put the hours in organising. If that's the tale nationwide then we won't be seeing any results, just a few headlines.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 4, 2010)

Thursday 4th November, 7.15pm 
HAPS general meeting
at the North London Community House, Moorefield Road, N17 (behind Bruce Grove station).  
Open to all Haringey residents and workers. Please come along to help promote and co-ordinate effective opposition to cuts, and the defence of our vital public services. 

- reports from around the borough
- discussions on how we can spread opposition to cuts, and encourage solidarity among all those affected


----------



## smokedout (Nov 4, 2010)

looks like more vodafones getting hit this weekend

http://ukuncut.wordpress.com/2010/11/03/action-map-for-saturday-6th-november/


----------



## grogwilton (Nov 4, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> That's my main concern too. I'm at uni in Manchester and we've sold around 600 tickets for the demo. I think that's pretty good, but say if we were to organise our own demo in Manchester we wouldn't get a tenth of those numbers. Also, we have our own anti cuts group who hold weekly meetings, yet barely 20 people turn up to each one, and only a handful of these speak each week. I think a lot of students are enticed by the romance of the big marches, yet aren't willing to put the hours in organising. If that's the tale nationwide then we won't be seeing any results, just a few headlines.



Reading uni are apparently taking 500 up and the SU are appealing to our TUC for funds to put on  ore coaches. We have a representative from our anti cuts group going to try and get students involved in the local SOS/anti cuts stuff.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2010)

good glad to see my old uni gettin a bit more militant for a change !!


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2010)

500 thats amazing !! nobody could be arsed to go when i was there


----------



## grogwilton (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah they're SU reps have actually been really good coming to anti cuts meetings and TUC stuff. The Uni is also up in arms a bit at the mo because of planned cuts to some courses including the film and tv school. You can sign the petition here: http://savefttjobs.webs.com/ the UCU are also very involved in this and doing a good job by all accounts.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2010)

yes i know, i know a lot of mates on those courses who are gonna be affected by that. and signed the petition myself. 

thats really good about the SU reps as well.


----------



## where to (Nov 4, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> That's my main concern too. I'm at uni in Manchester and we've sold around 600 tickets for the demo. I think that's pretty good, but say if we were to organise our own demo in Manchester we wouldn't get a tenth of those numbers. Also, we have our own anti cuts group who hold weekly meetings, yet barely 20 people turn up to each one, and only a handful of these speak each week. I think a lot of students are enticed by the romance of the big marches, yet aren't willing to put the hours in organising. If that's the tale nationwide then we won't be seeing any results, just a few headlines.





Threshers_Flail said:


> That's my main concern too. I'm at uni in Manchester and we've sold around 600 tickets for the demo. I think that's pretty good, but say if we were to organise our own demo in Manchester we wouldn't get a tenth of those numbers. Also, we have our own anti cuts group who hold weekly meetings, yet barely 20 people turn up to each one, and only a handful of these speak each week. I think a lot of students are enticed by the romance of the big marches, yet aren't willing to put the hours in organising. If that's the tale nationwide then we won't be seeing any results, just a few headlines.


 
is your anticuts group Manchester wide?  do you have links with all colleges in the Manc, what about Bolton, Wigan, Busy etc?  do you have links with high schools?  with other manc anticuts groups?  

if protests aren't working then put your energies into organising for the day they will.  because that day will come soon.  instead of protests put energy into one-off big public meetings, with good speakers.  folk sitting in the aisles, the energy is there it just needs to be captured in the right way.  if energy is sapped by lame protests then avoid them like the plague.  concentrate on things that work and that will pay off in the long run.  

does your group go for a pint after your meeting?  if folk don't talk during the meeting then they're more likely to after a pint.  it will build up the spirit of the group to share a pint and enjoying yourselves rather than just meetings meetings meetings.

if folk don't like leafletting and stalls etc then get them to put their energies into online organising - tons of stuff you can do online.  i don't mean petitions, i mean linking with folk.  getting a lot of folk on a facebook doesn't sound very exciting but it could give you direct communication with 1000+ people with the click of a mouse button - that will be priceless in 6-12 months time.

basically, adjust your operations to things that people enjoy and will work now or in the near future.  there are plenty ways to be effective without protesting.

get all the dominoes lined up just now and they'll start falling before you even go to knock the first one over yourself.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Nov 4, 2010)

As above:

Pub nights
Social nights
Gigs
Comedy nights

The cuts are going to be a lot of bad news dor lots of us. It is important to get some light relief but also at the same time allowing some "down time" for people to get to know each other in more relaxed surroundings. This helps build trust in local movements.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2010)

where to said:


> is your anticuts group Manchester wide?  do you have links with all colleges in the Manc, what about Bolton, Wigan, Busy etc?  do you have links with high schools?  with other manc anticuts groups?
> 
> if protests aren't working then put your energies into organising for the day they will.  because that day will come soon.  instead of protests put energy into one-off big public meetings, with good speakers.  folk sitting in the aisles, the energy is there it just needs to be captured in the right way.  if energy is sapped by lame protests then avoid them like the plague.  concentrate on things that work and that will pay off in the long run.
> 
> ...


 
Do you mind if I repost this on the anti-cuts mailing list Where to??


----------



## where to (Nov 4, 2010)

course not.

what anticuts mailing list is that?


----------



## where to (Nov 4, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> As above:
> 
> Pub nights
> Social nights
> ...


 
the events you've listed above (on the pre-text of being "fundraisers") are also the perfect environment for your groups to meet folk from the other active groups in and around your area, or groups not yet active but will be soon.

don't get bogged down in pleasing some shite band and their favourite fucking amplifiers etc though.  lol.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 4, 2010)

for oxford save our services


----------



## where to (Nov 4, 2010)

you might want to fix the typos then ;-)


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 5, 2010)

This Saturday in Cambridge



> Protest the Vodafone tax deal
> Saturday 6th November, 14:00
> Meet at the Guildhall, Market Square, Cambridge
> 
> ...


----------



## smokedout (Nov 5, 2010)

London: 1pm outside Vodafone's flagship store at 341 Oxford Steet.

http://ukuncut.wordpress.com/


----------



## where to (Nov 6, 2010)

Froggie and Freshers Flail, this may be of interest:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=134751449911080

callout for a localised education day of action on the 24th.

and this:
http://anticuts.com/2010/11/01/northernmeetin/


----------



## treelover (Nov 6, 2010)

error


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 6, 2010)

where to said:


> Froggie and Freshers Flail, this may be of interest:
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=134751449911080
> 
> callout for a localised education day of action on the 24th.
> ...


 
Thanks but I am actually not at uni ay more, I will promote this though. I know a lot of people who will be interested.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Nov 6, 2010)

Off to a TUC workshop/conference @ Congress House today so will miss the Vodaphone fun & games in Cambridge.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Nov 7, 2010)

Lambeth SOS public meeting 20 November:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...c-Meeting-20-November?p=11215784#post11215784


----------



## where to (Nov 7, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Off to a TUC workshop/conference @ Congress House today so will miss the Vodaphone fun & games in Cambridge.


 
SERTUC one?  how was it?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2010)

*Cardiff Against Cuts meeting TONIGHT MONDAY 8 November*

reminder for Cardiff Tonight MON 8 NOV


ddraig said:


> text at bottom reads
> 
> katrine.williams@ btinternet.com
> take out space after @
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 8, 2010)

anti cuts meetings 9th and 11th in oxford, will post up deets in a bit


----------



## treelover (Nov 8, 2010)

apaprently 400 marched in Taunton, I think a grass roots movemnt in growing in the uk, but fear just like in 1992 when the 2nd big Miners strike generated mass support with meetings across the country, the MSM may ignore it, although local media can be quite good.

btw, only a few people are posting on this thread so obviously only a partial scale of the oppostion is being posted, can more posters put up their news...


----------



## where to (Nov 8, 2010)

treelover said:


> btw, only a few people are posting on this thread so obviously only a partial scale of the oppostion is being posted, can more posters put up their news...


 
i normally ignore sticky threads, do other folk do this too perhaps?


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Nov 8, 2010)

where to said:


> SERTUC one?  how was it?


 
Richard Murphy of the Tax Justice Network delivered this blog post as a speech - which I commend to you all - http://www.taxresearch.org.uk/Blog/2010/11/06/the-demand-for-tax-justice/

As for the rest of it, it illustrated just how far the trade union element of the anti-cuts movement has to go.

There were:

- Senior trade union officers from various unions who delivered what felt like uninspiring although informative speeches
- SWP people talking about how 'orrible it's all going to be and coming out with lots of cliches from the 1980s
- Lots of middle-aged and older people
- About four people who appeared to be under the age of 30. 

My points were:
- Could all of the speakers distill all of their points in their long speeches into about 30 seconds - only my generation and younger have the attention spans of fairies on sucrose and the X-Factor is on later so we've gotta hurry
- That's great about needing to show solidarity with the FBU and the RMT and all that, but how do we do it? 
- What's a trade council? Many people across the country have become so politically disengaged that they barely know what a trade union is, let alone what a trade council is, let alone where their nearest one is and how to contact it
- To the lady who says that she's representing 100,000 workers in the sector she mentioned, do those 100,000 workers know that she's representing them?
- Lots of small local anti-cuts movements are already out there doing stuff - a la Vodaphone. What we don't need is some central committee authorising/giving permission for some protests and not others. It's not like "Stop the War" - the cuts will affect many people in infintesimally different ways to the extent that no committee could ever keep up with who is doing what
- Someone else has already started co-ordinating which protests are happening where (http://anticuts.org.uk/). Don't try and re-invent the wheel. Far better to ask those local groups how "we"  (the trade union movement) can support communities and local movements rather than the other way around
- Why were there no representatives from students? Any follow-up meeting should invite representatives from every university and college students union to the next meeting - if anything to give a sense of energy and urgency. 
- Someone suggested we needed a coalition of the left to oppose the cuts. I said that it needed to go beyond that - and that we needed to drop some of the labels that carried baggage and that allow opponents to wrap those against the cuts in tight ribbon, pack them up and box them in the "socialist loon" shelf. Hence why Richard Murphy's post - and others similar are essential because they take the quantitative evidence out there and systematically deconstruct both the arguments against the cuts and also highlight the other options that do not appear to have been considered.


----------



## treelover (Nov 9, 2010)

It's funny Richard Murphy looks like an accountant amd is very conservative looking, yet he is one of the most effective campaigners on inequality, etc, there is


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 9, 2010)

treelover said:


> It's funny Richard Murphy looks like an accountant amd is very conservative looking, yet he is one of the most effective campaigners on inequality, etc, there is


that website is certainly one of the most useful i've come across this year. I think accountants just can't _help_ looking conservative!


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 9, 2010)

13 November · 14:00 - 16:00 



Location Carrs lane Church Centre, Moor Street, Birmingham 


More info speakers include
Ian Cruise, Labour Councillor
Chris Morley, NUJ regional organiser
Charlie Friel, campaigning to save Connexions
Peter Christie, UNISON rep, Handsworth Leisure Centre
Sian Ruddick, PCS GEC member
Sean Vernell, Editor of 'defending the welfare state'

Hosted by Right to Work, supported by Supported by Birmingham Local Government UNISON and West Midlands PCS

More info righttowork.wm@googlemail.co.uk


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 9, 2010)

where to said:


> Froggie and Freshers Flail, this may be of interest:
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=134751449911080
> 
> callout for a localised education day of action on the 24th.
> ...


 
Cheers, both links interesting.


----------



## where to (Nov 9, 2010)

treelover said:


> It's funny Richard Murphy looks like an accountant amd is very conservative looking, yet he is one of the most effective campaigners on inequality, etc, there is


 
probably not that much of a coincidence.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 9, 2010)

yep i will try to go to the 24th one.


----------



## where to (Nov 9, 2010)

*Wednesday 10th November*

NUS and UCU National demo – “Fund Our Future: Stop Education Cuts”. http://www.demo2010.org/

Liverpool Mass Protest against the cuts called by Liverpool TUC.  4.30-8pm at Liverpool Town Hall. http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/5349E11A-D8DD-493E-914D814E38D4A0AE and http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2575

Bournemouth Against the Cuts public meeting.  Called by Bournemouth, Christchurch and Poole TUC “Time to Fight the Cuts”.  19:30pm at Woodlands Hall, Parkstone Trade and Labour Club, 485 Ashley Road.  http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=2213 and http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/DC0D2974-A5DF-4EC4-B6B2FD3C890BAC8F

Milton Keynes Coalition of Resistance Anticuts Meeting. 7.30pm.  http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/B2C90B20-FAEA-4BD0-AD7B07D3CDB6CB56

Gateshead Public Services Alliance meeting.  17:30pm.  Gateshead Civic Centre, Regent Street, Gateshead, NE8 1HH.  http://nessn.org.uk/events/

Carlisle, Penrith and Eden Public Services Alliance meeting.  17:30pm.  Unison Office, 6 Spencer Street, Carlisle, CA1 1BG http://nessn.org.uk/events/

*Thursday 11th November*

West London Public meeting. 11th November, Acton High School.  Speakers include Bob Crow (RMT).  http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/AF402A8F-C0C2-4BDA-9243327D85D94173

South Tyneside Public Services Alliance meeting.  17:30pm.  Committee Room A, South Shields Town Hall, Westoe Road, South Shields, NE33 2RL.  http://nessn.org.uk/events/

*Friday 12th November*

Swansea – Save Daniel James Community School March.  12th November.  Leaving Stembridge Avenue, Portmead Swansea SA5 5LD at 3.30pm.  More info: http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=512 and http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=71024864520

*Saturday, 13th November*

Doncaster – Demonstrate Against the Cuts.  Mansion House, Doncaster.  More info: http://cordoncaster.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/hello-world/

“Birmingham against the cuts” rally, 2pm 13th November. Carrs Lane Church, Carrs Lane, Birmingham.  http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=575

Edinburgh anti-cuts alliance meeting, 6 pm-8pm at the Studio at St Augustine’s Church, 41 George IV Bridge, Edinburgh EH1 1EL.  http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/scotland/about-pcs-in-scotland/pcs-at-the-stuc/solidarity-across-scotland/

Atherton – Wigan People Against Cuts – Defend Our Public Services Public Meeting.  11.30am – 1.30pm atFunction Room Old Isaacs, Market Street, Atherton.  http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=141417645880215&topic=289

Leicester, Vodafone shut down.  More info: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_159043357464881&notif_t=group_activity


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone know what's going on in Lancashire regarding anti-cuts groups, or at a push north west?  I've managed to find out that the Preston Trades Council are organising a march on the 20th Nov in Preston, other than that I can't find fuck all about it?


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 11, 2010)

radio_atomica said:


> Anyone know what's going on in Lancashire regarding anti-cuts groups, or at a push north west?  I've managed to find out that the Preston Trades Council are organising a march on the 20th Nov in Preston, other than that I can't find fuck all about it?


 
Oh, I found out.  First Preston anti-cuts meeting is 7pm at the Methodist Church on Lune street tonight.


----------



## treelover (Nov 11, 2010)

Is welfare going to be at the heart of these campaigns or sidelined as usual, plenty of redundant workers are going to affected by them as well as millions of others.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 11, 2010)

where to said:


> i normally ignore sticky threads, do other folk do this too perhaps?


at 16 pages and 480 po0sts, i'd say it's unlikely


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 11, 2010)

treelover said:


> Is welfare going to be at the heart of these campaigns or sidelined as usual, plenty of redundant workers are going to affected by them as well as millions of others.


depends on each individual campaign, I'd say


----------



## treelover (Nov 11, 2010)

Surprised at your comment, imo, not good enough, the priorities will be determined not by small voiceless people, the marginalised, etc  but by the unions, the far left, etc, as usual it will be sidelined


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh well we'll not bother in future then


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 11, 2010)

radio_atomica said:


> Oh, I found out.  First Preston anti-cuts meeting is 7pm at the Methodist Church on Lune street tonight.


 
Next meeting 7pm at DISC 103 Church Street on 25th Nov if anyone cares, would be good to boost numbers, any 'normal people' (non affiliated) welcome


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2010)

how about affiliated people?


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 12, 2010)

killer b said:


> how about affiliated people?


 
yeah they can come too


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 12, 2010)

treelover said:


> Surprised at your comment, imo, not good enough, the priorities will be determined not by small voiceless people, the marginalised, etc  but by the unions, the far left, etc, as usual it will be sidelined


don't get what you're saying tbh. I can only speak for where i'm involved in, but in my groups it's community-driven, and participatory. We have ratepayers groups, 'friends of groups', community groups, all as well as the usual suspects and TUs. ALL who wish to take part are encouraged. You can't outlaw participation by the likes of SP, that would be plain daft (and I wouldn't want to), so you have to make sure the whole things inclusive.
And what's so wrong about a healthy TU involvement?
e2a; yes, we have groups representing claimants too.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 12, 2010)

In the SOS group I'm in I'm about the only trot. I wish we had some more from whatever group tbh (and some anarchists) because about half of them - and i mean this - are members of the green party  Some are sound, but some are well fucking offputting  

I don't have a problem with most people in the green party, but ffs  I guess Im just pissed off with them after the shite I had to listen to last night from one of them 


It does seem to be getting a lot better though from the last time I went with a lot more ordinary people coming along, which is a good sign, hopefully!


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 12, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> don't get what you're saying tbh. I can only speak for where i'm involved in, but in my groups it's community-driven, and participatory. We have ratepayers groups, 'friends of groups', community groups, all as well as the usual suspects and TUs. ALL who wish to take part are encouraged. You can't outlaw participation by the likes of SP, that would be plain daft (and I wouldn't want to), so you have to make sure the whole things inclusive.
> And what's so wrong about a healthy TU involvement?
> e2a; yes, we have groups representing claimants too.


 
And also, most of the people in these "far left groups" are also ordinary people affected by the cuts too. You're not going to get some banker on a £500k salary, even in the swp.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 12, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> And also, most of the people in these "far left groups" are also ordinary people affected by the cuts too. You're not going to get some banker on a £500k salary, even in the swp.


yes, I should have made that point; activists are ordinary people too! you don't turn green and scaly and grow a third arm and a second head the moment you join a small leftist group!


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 12, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> don't get what you're saying tbh. I can only speak for where i'm involved in, but in my groups it's community-driven, and participatory. We have ratepayers groups, 'friends of groups', community groups, all as well as the usual suspects and TUs. ALL who wish to take part are encouraged. You can't outlaw participation by the likes of SP, that would be plain daft (and I wouldn't want to), so you have to make sure the whole things inclusive.
> And what's so wrong about a healthy TU involvement?
> e2a; yes, we have groups representing claimants too.


 
The preston group is just starting it is clear that there are a lot of people with agendas and specific beliefs which have their own ideas of how they would like things to go.  The more people who get involved, the more 'normal people' who go along to a meeting and say 'yeah but what about welfare?' the more chance there is of keeping unity, transparency and a clear picture that no matter what groups we are or aren't from, no matter what our personal beliefs about politics or religion or whatever, that everyone is there to fight against cuts and for people.  For anyone muttering about how it will achieve fuck all or how important issues will be sidelined, you need to speak up, the anti-cuts groups exist to give you a voice, but you need to use that voice.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 12, 2010)

good post.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 12, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> And also, most of the people in these "far left groups" are also ordinary people affected by the cuts too. You're not going to get some banker on a £500k salary, even in the swp.


 Except the turners...


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 12, 2010)

who they?


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I was the only (or one of the only) people there last night not affiliated to any group, union or party.  It was a bit weird, on the one hand they don't know what to make of you 'but where are you _from_?' 'are you here to represent women or mums?'  on the other hand EVERYONE wants to get you on their side because who is going to take offence to a non-affiliated normal person from that area who is brave enough to speak up at a public meeting.  Bumbling on about how to go about forming a committee is all very well and good but we need to be in communities, showing by example to everyone who the cuts are hurting that they have the right and the power to say no to the cuts.  It's not about 'being political' or signing up to some crazy left wing ideology, its just about turning up and all saying 'no' together.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2010)

and throwing bricks.


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 12, 2010)

killer b said:


> and throwing bricks.


 
that's probably not going to help me convince the surestart centre or the local mosque to send a rep though is it?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 12, 2010)

radio_atomica said:


> I'm pretty sure I was the only (or one of the only) people there last night not affiliated to any group, union or party.  It was a bit weird, on the one hand they don't know what to make of you 'but where are you _from_?' 'are you here to represent women or mums?'  on the other hand EVERYONE wants to get you on their side because who is going to take offence to a non-affiliated normal person from that area who is brave enough to speak up at a public meeting.  Bumbling on about how to go about forming a committee is all very well and good but we need to be in communities, showing by example to everyone who the cuts are hurting that they have the right and the power to say no to the cuts.  It's not about 'being political' or signing up to some crazy left wing ideology, its just about turning up and all saying 'no' together.


 
I agree with you, jesus  sounds like it would be a nightmare, but very very well done for going to that meeting. x


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2010)

radio_atomica said:


> that's probably not going to help me convince the surestart centre or the local mosque to send a rep though is it?


 
maybe not this week


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 12, 2010)

killer b said:


> maybe not this week


 
well, yes.  there needs to be a general rounding up of frightened people who want to protect their families, convince them that the best way to do that is to fight against the cunt government and also that any bricks that may or may not be thrown at no or some point in the future certainly won't be aimed at them.


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 12, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> I agree with you, jesus  sounds like it would be a nightmare, but very very well done for going to that meeting. x


 
It was pretty good really.  I'm excited for the next one now


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Nov 12, 2010)

Lambeth SOS public meeting:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/337176-Lambeth-Save-Our-Services-Public-Meeting-20-November

And a workshop on welfare so hopefully treelover should be happy


----------



## treelover (Nov 12, 2010)

Trade unions plan student coalition to fight public spending cuts

Big turnout at student anti-fees protest emboldens TUC leadership to plan wider campaign against government cuts'
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/20...udent-protests'

Big news!


----------



## where to (Nov 12, 2010)

link doesn't work, found article though:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/nov/12/tuc-joins-student-protests


----------



## where to (Nov 12, 2010)

> The apparent escalation in the student campaign comes as the activists who occupied dozens of Vodafone stores in a row over tax avoidance last month announced they are planning *"a day of mass civil disobedience against tax avoidance" on 4 December targeting other high street names*.
> 
> The group, which goes under the online name UKuncut, closed down Vodafone stores across the UK with sit-ins after claiming the company has avoided £6bn in tax. Vodafone denies the claim.
> 
> One of the co-ordinators of the campaign said: "What we saw with the student demonstration this week is that there is a real anger among a huge section of the population and this is not just the old faces and usual suspects, many of the people on the Vodafone demonstration had not been involved in demonstrations before but feel like they want to take a stand."


.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 13, 2010)

radio_atomica said:


> It was pretty good really.  I'm excited for the next one now


 
That's the spirit!!


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 13, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> That's the spirit!!


 
I've rounded up a disabled student and a single mum to come with me so far - there are normal people in our communities who are both angry and frightened about what the future holds for them.  It is looking like the UCLAN NUS are not intending to support a general anti-cuts movement within Preston, because they only want to fight on the fees issue  but there are individuals who will become involved regardless so I'm going to make sure I find some


----------



## smokedout (Nov 13, 2010)

National Firefighters Rally and Lobby of Parliament

Wednesday 17th November 2010

Support your local fire service

“Our Fire and Rescue Service faces the most serious attacks in living memory. The cuts proposed by the Government would decimate our Service and would hugely increase risk to Firefighters and to the public. At the same time Firefighters face a further series of attacks on pay, pensions, jobs and conditions of service. We will be going to Westminster on 17th November to tell MPs that our Service needs investment not cuts.”

FBU Website:  http://www.fbu.org.uk/


----------



## BigTom (Nov 13, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> 13 November · 14:00 - 16:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
went to this today, was good, I reckon 100-150 people there, more than were expected since they had to hurriedly put out more chairs.
Charlie Friel from Connexions and Sian Ruddick from PCS were particularly good.
one of the audience speakers attacked the students occupying millbank and 3 or 4 other audience speakers (including myself) came back on that, supporting the students actions.

more events in Birmingham:

Tuesday 16th November - Protest at Vince Cables visit to Birmingham - ICC 1pm

Wed 17th November - Anti Cuts Alliance: Birmingham TUC have called a meeting to bring toether campagins and trade untions to discuss forming an anti cuts alliance, the meeting will be held at 2.30 pm in committe room 1 at birmingham council house

Friday 19th November - Protest Michael Gove's visit to Birmingham.  Called by Birmingham NUT, Gove's visit time is not yet available but meet at Coppice School, Trinity Rd, Suttond Coldfield B75 6TJ at 1:30pm.  contact banut ( at ) btclick.com for more details

*Saturday 20th November - Protest in Birmingham, Right to Work organised, meet at 2pm bottom of the ramp, new street for "leafletting, and a little bit of action"*

Wed 24th November - No to Fees, Yes to Fair Pay - 1pm, Clocktower, Birmingham University, called by Birmingham University UNISON (and presumably forming part of the mass walkout from students on that day)

*Saturday 4th December - Trade Union stalls, 1pm-3pm near the Bull, New Street (will try to link these up to the ukuncuts day of action on that day if I can, but I don't know who is involved in this)*

Tuesday 7th December - Lobby Birmingham City Council, 1pm council house, called by Unison

(I've bolded the weekend ones because more people are likely to be able to attend them)


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, we were there too.  A lot of talk about what was wrong, too little talk of action IMO.

As Alabama 3 said

"Not thru talkin' and not through waitin' 
And sittin' around just contemplatin' the facts 
'Cos we know what they are"


----------



## treelover (Nov 13, 2010)

> Charlie Friel from Connexions




young people's lives are in many ways finished, at least for the considerable future


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 13, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Yeah, we were there too.  A lot of talk about what was wrong, too little talk of action IMO.
> 
> As Alabama 3 said
> 
> ...


 
I think at all these meetings there should be a cap on how long we're allowed to bellow statistics at each other before we get down to business


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 13, 2010)

BigTom said:


> went to this today, was good, I reckon 100-150 people there, more than were expected since they had to hurriedly put out more chairs.
> Charlie Friel from Connexions and Sian Ruddick from PCS were particularly good.
> one of the audience speakers attacked the students occupying millbank and 3 or 4 other audience speakers (including myself) came back on that, supporting the students actions.



Blagsta and I were there too. I didn't hear half the speakers as I was chasing after my 3 yr old.

It felt ok as a start but I feel it shouldn't still be the start. I'm not sure there was anyone there who wasn't already an activist to some degree and I feel that meetings such as that should be attracting people who aren't already active but want to become so. It seems really hard to get things going in Brum but let's hope it gets easier.


----------



## treelover (Nov 13, 2010)

are they well publicised, on facebook, flyers, etc?


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 13, 2010)

Red Cat said:


> Blagsta and I were there too. I didn't hear half the speakers as I was chasing after my 3 yr old.
> 
> It felt ok as a start but I feel it shouldn't still be the start. I'm not sure there was anyone there who wasn't already an activist to some degree and I feel that meetings such as that should be attracting people who aren't already active but want to become so. It seems really hard to get things going in Brum but let's hope it gets easier.


 
It's the same here Red Cat.  There were around 50 at the meeting I went to this week and I was (I think) the only person there not affiliated to any party or union.  But, people I know who will be affected by the cuts keep telling me about how things are for them, and when I say 'come to the next meeting, the group is there to give people like you a voice' it turns out that they don't even know we have an anti-cuts group, let alone that there are meetings that they will be welcomed to with open arms.  The publicity is going to be a struggle, simply because everyone already involved so far is already busy with other things but I think it has to be a priority.  The message that we are sending is very clear, everyone that I speak to personally about that message wants to be involved, so it is certainly a case of getting word out effectively, not that there isn't support for the cause itself.


----------



## treelover (Nov 13, 2010)

Thats the problem, the left all have their 'pet projects', and indeed agendas, you need people there who are really really worried about the cuts to their lives, their families, and who will prioritise such work...


----------



## BigTom (Nov 13, 2010)

Red Cat said:


> Blagsta and I were there too. I didn't hear half the speakers as I was chasing after my 3 yr old.
> 
> It felt ok as a start but I feel it shouldn't still be the start. I'm not sure there was anyone there who wasn't already an activist to some degree and I feel that meetings such as that should be attracting people who aren't already active but want to become so. It seems really hard to get things going in Brum but let's hope it gets easier.



I can't disagree with anything you or blagsta say, although I'm a returning activist and there was at least one other person there who wasn't active (cos I heard him talking to one of the organisers who had the maililng list for RtW saying he'd never been to this kind of thing before).  It doesn't change the point of what you said though, and I am in agreement with you - more talk of action would have been good, but I do think that the numbers there were encouraging, I say that really because it obviously exceeded the expectations of the organisers.
I also hope it gets easier to get things going in brum.

As treelover and R_A said, I wonder how well publicised this was? If we want people who are not already activists to come to the meetings (and we do, definitely) then we have to be telling people who are not activists that they are happening.  I've not got a clue, and haven't been active telling anyone about it either so I'm not having a go at anyone here, but if the only places it is being advertised are on sites like this or via the RtW website/mailing list, it's not going to get anyone who isn't an activist already.
I'm going to go to the thing at the ramp next saturday and see what goes on there.. 

I was the audience speaker wearing the blue adidas t-shirt who said about marching peacefully in 2003 and it achieving nothing and how if the only thing we do now is to march from a to b then we will achieve nothing btw, in case you caught that.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 13, 2010)

BigTom said:


> I can't disagree with anything you or blagsta say, although I'm a returning activist and there was at least one other person there who wasn't active
> 
> I was the audience speaker wearing the blue adidas t-shirt who said about marching peacefully in 2003 and it achieving nothing and how if the only thing we do now is to march from a to b then we will achieve nothing btw, in case you caught that.



I'm a returning activist too. 

Sorry I didn't catch you! But I hope to be at the ramp next Saturday unless I'm working.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 13, 2010)

I caught that, I applauded you.  Maybe we should meet.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks blagsta  check your pm's, would be good to meet up.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 13, 2010)

funnily enough, I just sent you a PM


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 13, 2010)

treelover said:


> Thats the problem, the left all have their 'pet projects', and indeed agendas, you need people there who are really really worried about the cuts to their lives, their families, and who will prioritise such work...


 
That's why I went.  I am taking more people with me in 2 weeks who feel the same.  The intentions of the group are sound, but everyone has their own agenda, of course they do - the idea of the group to an extent, is to leave personal agenda's at the door and all stand together against all cuts, because that is literally the only chance we have of fighting them.  It is very hard not to end up representing 'somebody', but I think transparency and unity in opposition to the cuts is vital to running a campaign that has even the slightest chance of success.


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't know if anyone's posted a link to this article yet, Ross McKibbin in the London Review of Books:
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v32/n22/ross-mckibbin/nothing-to-do-with-the-economy


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoping to make it to this:

http://lewishamanticutsalliance.wordpress.com/

Lobby Lewisham Council on 17 November – Lewisham needs jobs and services!

5:15 onward, Lewisham Town Hall, 1 Catford Road

The cuts going to the Cabinet meeting will mean 446 staff losing their jobs. But Lewisham already has the worst ratio between job seekers and job vacancies in the whole country.

Vital services are at risk:
Five Local Libraries – New Cross, Sydenham, Crofton Park, Grove Park and Blackheath.
Community Safety & Wardens – 20 posts to go.
Amersham Early Years Centre – now identified for closure.
Health & Safety Team – support for schools cut.
‘Opening Doors’ – advice on how to find work – cut!

Join us and let Lewisham Council know that as our elected representatives, we expect them to protect jobs and public services, not destroy them.

The Lobby is called by Lewisham Anti-Cuts Alliance, Lewisham NUT, Lewisham Trades Council and Save Lewisham’s Libraries Campaign.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Nov 14, 2010)

radio_atomica said:


> yeah they can come too


 
That's very good of you.  Sorry I missed the public meeting (had intended to be there but illness in the family intervened).  I hope to be there for the next one on 25th , but I do make no pretence of being 'normal', whatever that means.


----------



## love detective (Nov 14, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> Hoping to make it to this:
> 
> http://lewishamanticutsalliance.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...


 
same here - and unusually not despite, but because of the students!


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 14, 2010)

Hope it goes well.


----------



## smokedout (Nov 14, 2010)

> same here - and unusually not despite, but because of the students!



was just about to post this


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Nov 14, 2010)

love detective said:


> same here - and unusually not despite, but because of the students!


 
Are students from local colleges being invited to this? Will people be fliering the colleges?


----------



## love detective (Nov 14, 2010)

yes a group of militant workers have organised to leaflet the colleges/universities (joke btw)

in lewisham you can't move for goldsmiths students so loads from there are very much part of what's going on - less so the more normal vocational college(s) in the area though which probably have more students at them than the university and also have a much higher proportion of students who actually are from/live/work in lewisham


----------



## where to (Nov 15, 2010)

Manchester Anti Cuts meeting Central Hall, Oldham Street, 7:30pm.  http://manchesteranticuts.wordpress.com/


----------



## where to (Nov 15, 2010)

*Monday 15th November*

Teesside Public Services Alliance - organising meeting at St. Mary's Centre, Corporation Road, Middlesbrough, TS1 2RW.  http://nessn.org.uk/events/

Save South Manchester Law Centre.  http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=793

*
Tuesday 16th November*

Oxfordshire Anti-Cuts Alliance : United Against Cuts Public Meeting.  Oxford Town Hall, St Aldate's, Oxford.  http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=3514

Bath Anti-cuts protest, Meets at Guildhall, Bath at 5.30pm.  http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=528


*Wednesday 17th November*

National FBU Firefighters Rally and Lobby of Westminster for pay, pensions, jobs, conditions and services.  http://anticuts.org.uk/?page_id=265

Lewisham Anti Cuts Alliance - Lobby Lewisham Council.  From 5.15pm  at Lewisham Town Hall.  http://lewishamanticutsalliance.wordpress.com/upcoming-meetings/

Croydon Alliance for Public Services public meeting.  7-9pm.  Ruskin House, Coombe Road, Croydon, United Kingdom, CR0 1BD.  Speakers include Mark Serwotka.  http://www.stopcutsincroydon.com and http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=626

Birmingham Alliance Founding Meeting.  http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=572

Sunderland Against The Cuts – organising meeting.   19:30pm.  http://nessn.org.uk/events/ and http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=123448187679399&v=info#!/group.php?gid=123448187679399&v=wall

Edinburgh students organising meeting 7pm.  http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=708

Manchester Anti Cuts meeting Central Hall, Oldham Street, 7:30pm.  http://manchesteranticuts.wordpress.com/


*Thursday 18th November*

Lobby of Scottish Parliament called by PCS from 11.30am.  http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=615

Lancaster and Morecombe against the cuts Public Meeting.  7.30pm at The Ashton Hall, Lancaster Town Hall.  http://lancastermorecambeagainstcuts.blogspot.com/p/future-events.html and http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=133073206741907&ref=mf

Newcastle Public Services Alliance meeting.  17:00pm at Unison Regional Office, 140 Pilgrim Street, Newcastle, NE1 6TH. http://nessn.org.uk/events/

Durham Public Services Alliance – organising meeting.  17:30 at County Hall, Durham, DH 1 5UL.  http://nessn.org.uk/events/

Glasgow students organising meeting.  http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=706

Blackpool anticuts meeting.  http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/68ADDBB7-2986-4106-ADD80B8E9A73024F


*Friday 19th November*

Blackpool anticuts meeting.  http://www.pcs.org.uk/en/news_and_events/events/index.cfm/id/8C4D6D15-4696-4BCB-872ABE95E0C15993

*
Saturday 20th November*

Gloucestershire Anti Cuts Alliance and Gloucester Districts Trades Council March and Demonstration against the ConDem cuts.  Starting point is Gloucester Park at 10am.  http://www.anticutsglos.co.uk/2010/10/march-and-demonstration/

Preston Trades Council: Anti-cuts demo. Saturday 20th November, time to be confirmed.  Preston Flag Market, Preston. http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/whatson

Cambridgeshire Against the Cuts open conference for all of those who want to fight cuts to jobs, services, pay, pensions and benefits.  10.30 am - 4pm at Bailey Rooms, Castle Court, Shire Hall, Castle St, Cambridge, CB3 0AP.  Register for the conference: http://www.cambridgeshireagainstthecuts.org.uk/p/register-for-20th-march-meeting.html

Nottingham March and Rally. Marching from the Forest Recreation Ground at 11.30am to the Market Square in Nottingham for a rally at 12.30pm.  More info: http://nottssos.org.uk/

Lambeth Save Our Services Public Meeting.  St Matthews Tenants Hall in Brixton from 12pm.  http://anticuts.org.uk/?p=545


----------



## love detective (Nov 15, 2010)

small acorns....

*Protests begin to blunt council spending axes*

_Public protests against local authority budget cuts are forcing councils across England to reconsider plans to slash services and wages.

Leeds city council has been forced to re-examine the proposed closure of little-used crèches at leisure centres after fierce opposition in a sign of how local authorities might struggle to implement cuts needed to balance their books.

In Brighton, a state nursery threatened with closure was saved after staff and trade unions organised a campaign that garnered 1,600 supporters.

Devon county council had what protesters describe as a “policy wobble” in October, reversing plans to cut free travel for primary schoolchildren amid fears of a backlash from parents prepared to clog up the costly appeals process.

In Nottingham, school support staff have forced the council to delay plans to cut teaching assistants’ pay by up to 25 per cent.

The six crèches in Leeds, branded unsustainable by the council, were to be closed in the wake of October’s comprehensive spending review.

But after protests from parents and residents, who were not initially consulted, the closure plan has been put on hold while the council explores “possible alternative arrangements”._

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/929fc256-f01f-11df-88db-00144feab49a.html#axzz15KprDVPx


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Streathamite (Nov 16, 2010)

22nd November; haringey Civic Centre, Wood Green High Rd, Wood Green, London N22 (nearest tube is Wood Green)
Join the rally outside the civic centre on Monday Nov 22nd


6.30pm – Rally outside the full Council meeting, Civic Centre, N22

Bring friends, workmates and neighbours – and your own placards and banners. Please try to ensure your local group or organisation is there.

The Government is threatening Haringey with over £100m cuts in the next 3 years (over £50m in the coming year) to our libraries, schools, health services, youth centres, community centres and facilities, green spaces, public service jobs, voluntary projects, welfare benefits, housing rights and much much more…  In addition £17m of money promised from central government has already been axed or frozen.

The Haringey Alliance for Public Services has already held rallies and a 250-strong demonstration to show that people do not have to accept these cuts. Together we can defend our vital public services from cuts, closures and privatisation threats! The full Council will be meeting on the 22nd November to discuss what to do. Councillors must demand adequate government funding, reject privatisation, oppose and refuse to implement cuts – or stand down.

Stop press…Public meeting after the rally: ‘Defend the NHS – don’t let it be torn apart’ Mon 22nd Nov, 7.45pm, Middle Lane Methodist Church, N8 8NT. Organised by the Better Local Healthcare Campaign.
If anyone needs me to put up a map link, please say so.


----------



## where to (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone come across Trade Union and Public meting demands for an equality impact statement re cuts? Its been mentioned at a few meetings up here as though its got potential. I have had a brief look at the guidance but  apart from a potential challenge if an EIS hasn't been carried out I can't see much mileage in a challenge to one?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 17, 2010)

love detective said:


> small acorns....
> 
> *Protests begin to blunt council spending axes*
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 17, 2010)

Monday 22 November 7.45pm
NHS TORN APART? Public meeting
Middle Lane Methodist Church,
Middle Lane, N8 8NT
Speakers: Wendy Savage  & Colin Leys, a local GP and a Unison member
Organised by Defend Haringey’s Health Services

Wednesday 24 November 7pm
NO CUTS IN EDUCATION AND PUBLIC SERVICES Public meeting
West Green Learning Centre, (Park View School), West Green Road N15 3RB
Speakers: Paul Power NUT, Jenny Sutton UCU, Frank Murray RMT, Save Our Youth Clubs, FBU, UNISON, UNITE, Right to Work Campaign, Haringey Alliance for Public Services (HAPS). Called by Haringey Trades Council and Right to Work


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 17, 2010)

Tuesday 23 November 6pm
Picket Nick Clegg - No Tuition Fees, No To Workfare
Kings Place, Hall 190 York Way, London, N1 9GU
called by Right to Work www.righttowork.org.uk

Wednesday 24 November 2pm
Part of National Day of Action Against Education Cuts and Fees
Protest against the Lib-Dems
4 Cowley Street, London SW1P 3NB
Called by Education Activist Network
www.educationactivistnetwork.wordpress.com
+ Day of Action Info: http://anticuts.com

Thursday 25 November 7pm
Defend the Right to Protest Rally
Friends Meeting House, Euston Road NW1 2BJ
Mark Serwotka (PCS), Lee Hall (author of Billy Elliot), James Haywood (NUS)
Called by London Region UCU
For leaflets and posters contact Jenny on jennymsutton@yahoo.co.uk or 07707 011 374

Saturday 27 November 10am-5pm
Coalition of Resistance Conference
Camden Centre, Bidborough St, London WC1H 9AU  
www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk

Tuesday 30 November 5pm – 7pm
Women Against the Cuts Action
The Treasury, Horse Guards Road
womenagainstthecuts@gmail.com


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 17, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Monday 22 November 7.45pm
> NHS TORN APART? Public meeting
> Middle Lane Methodist Church,
> Middle Lane, N8 8NT
> ...


 
I hope that isn't Paul Power who was a full timer in the SWP in the 80s?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 17, 2010)

treelover said:


> Thats the problem, the left all have their 'pet projects', and indeed agendas, you need people there who are really really worried about the cuts to their lives, their families, and who will prioritise such work...


agreed - so network with unemployed groups, RAs, elderly groups, service user groups etc


----------



## chilango (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's a graphic I did if anyone can use it...


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 17, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> I hope that isn't Paul Power who was a full timer in the SWP in the 80s?


dunno, but don't think so.


----------



## treelover (Nov 17, 2010)

i'm limited in what i can do for personal reasons, but having seen the literature for the trade union led anti-cuts meeting in my area, it is all about public sector jobs with a little emphasis on the community, if this continues it will fail,, this isn't france


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.heart.co.uk/oxfordshire/local/news/protesters-call-chicken/ Some people from oxford SOS were here today,i unfortunately couldn't make it though ... x


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 17, 2010)

treelover said:


> i'm limited in what i can do for personal reasons, but having seen the literature for the trade union led anti-cuts meeting in my area, it is all about public sector jobs with a little emphasis on the community, if this continues it will fail,, this isn't france


 
Well start rounding people up who've got a bit more time than you.  Get down the job centre and find some unemployed lads who can't find work and are really cross to get involved and stand up for those on benefits.  If that's what you're really worried about (and I can see why you are) get down to the meeting, speak up for that side of the argument and get people active.  Ours at the moment is mostly trade union people which is good, its better than having nobody, but we are really focusing on getting people involved who will be affected by every single cut, it needs to be one voice, but one really, really loud voice I think...


----------



## love detective (Nov 17, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> Hoping to make it to this:
> 
> http://lewishamanticutsalliance.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...


 
Reasonably powerful protest at the mayor & cabinet meeting tonight

About 100 folk outside before the meeting, good mixture of folk old/young/black/white all fairly pumped up etc.. - council meeting started at 6pm and everyone tried to get in - I rushed in at the beginning to make sure got in and after about 20 of us from the initial group got in security stopped the rest from getting in. For about 10-15 minutes the mayor & cabinet tried to proceed with the meeting (the main item on the agenda was formally agreeing to the first round of implementation of cuts) - but were completely drowned out through a fairly impressively hyped up group chanting/shouting/banging/totally abusing the mayor/cabinet etc..- both from the group of us on the inside and those on the outside who could see what was happening on the telly screen outside the meeting room.

I interrupted the meeting and challenged the mayor as to why members of the public had been refused entry to what was meant to be a public meeting - despite the row of security guards blocking the entrance the mayor claimed no one had been refused admittance - complete bullshit - I said to him you wont mind then if our colleagues from outside come in then and opened the doors and shouted for the rest to come past the guards and come in - that brought about another 20-30 in which pissed the mayor off even more  -  this then led to them suspending the proceedings due to the constant torrent of abuse being hurled at the (completely labour) mayor & cabinet - police were called, more security came in etc.. - we thought they wouldn't resume it but they did (with added security) which surprised us, however sneakily item 8 on the agenda which was the point where the mayor formally approved the cuts was missed out - and they went straight from item 7 to 9 - no one seemed to notice this so I interrupted again and asked what the fuck had happened to item 8 (and disseminated what item 8 actually was) - loads more anger about this as it became clear they'd bottled it and decided to discuss item 8 in private (on the council papers pre-meeting this item was not flagged as a private/no public one) and suspended the meeting again - things kind of fizzled out from there in terms of the momentum that we had from earlier though

There definitely was a strong militant current from everyone involved but there was absolutely no co-ordination of that in terms of what was trying to be achieved - no tactics no strategy nothing - the anger was there but I got the impression everyone wasn't sure what everyone else was up for so things were held back by that hesitance - despite this though the assembled dignitaries were clearly horrified at the groundswell of raw anger from ordinary members of the public. Also thought there was a pretty poor preparation in general in terms of what the meeting was about and what parts of it were important  - when they skipped the item 8 stuff I thought that should have been the time to press home on things, but by the time it became clear to everyone what was happening they'd been able to call the adjournment and through a mixture of confusion & boredom the previously fairly militant mood just dissipated 

So mixed feelings overall about this - very encouraging to feel the raw anger that's out there and the type of things people are talking about (and the way they are talking about it) - disappointing though the way that can be neutred to an extent by archaic town hall/council procedural pissing around, but mainly because of the lack of organisation both in terms of objectives and how to achieve them (plus some swp types who insisted on prefixing everything to do with cuts with 'tory' - and giving the labour cabinet something to hide behind) - not saying that people need to start leading/organising on behalf of others - but even if they'd been a proper pre-meeting before the main gathering to discuss/agree objectives and what people were prepared to do to achieve them it would have given a bit more sense of purpose to the intiial militant mood - and shaped it into both a weapon capable of hitting something and actually having a clear idea of what the target was - saying that though just the raw outpouring of anger from everyone there was message enough in itself that it's not going away

I got interviewed by a reporter after the various interventions so hopefully they'll do a good write up on the mood of the meeting


----------



## where to (Nov 18, 2010)

great report LD that sounds great tbh.  more coming your way......







The Mayor has presented the budget, but we can still stop the cuts!

Town Hall (Catford), 6:30PM, Monday 29 Nov.

Come and tell the councillors to vote against the cuts, outside (and inside) the council meeting. No closures of libraries, Early Childhood centres, Open Doors advice services, no job losses, no privatisation!

We know many councillors do not want cuts, but feel pressured into voting for them. Our message to them is simple: Vote for what you believe in, how would you even consider any other action?

http://lewishamanticutsalliance.wordpress.com/

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=151507044863124#!/group.php?gid=151507044863124&v=wall


----------



## where to (Nov 18, 2010)

any posters struggling to find contact with a local group feel free to post up your region and perhaps someone will know more...........


----------



## love detective (Nov 18, 2010)

where to said:


> great report LD that sounds great tbh.


 
wee report on it here from someone else 

http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/2010/11/lewisham-anti-cuts-campaign-hits-mayors-budget-meeting/

_Protestors have disrupted a crucial meeting at Lewisham Town Hall, at which Mayor Steve Bullock was due to introduce a programme of severe council budget cuts.

The meeting had to be adjourned for over thirty minutes after dozens of protestors packed out the cabinet chamber and shouted down the Mayor’s opening statements.

During the hiatus, the council and Mayor considered holding the meeting in private, or postponing it outright, East London Lines understands.

Proceedings descended into uproar only ten minutes in, after one protestor made an impassioned speech which referred to a growing national campaign against public service cuts._


----------



## love detective (Nov 18, 2010)

another report here

http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/8...s_jeers_and_heckles_break_up_council_meeting/



> Lewisham Council’s mayor and cabinet meeting had to be adjourned for half an hour as anti-cuts campaigners packed into the chamber and drowned out the discussions.
> 
> Councillors discussed holding the crunch meeting behind closed doors but eventually resumed to applause and sarcastic cheers from the audience.
> 
> ...



fame!


----------



## BigTom (Nov 18, 2010)

BigTom said:


> Friday 19th November - Protest Michael Gove's visit to Birmingham.  Called by Birmingham NUT, Gove's visit time is not yet available but meet at Coppice School, Trinity Rd, Suttond Coldfield B75 6TJ at 1:30pm.  contact banut ( at ) btclick.com for more details



had an email from the NUT rep at my school - the protest is now happening at 5:30pm (which I presume is when Gove is visiting, though it seems a bit odd that he would visit outside of school hours)


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 18, 2010)

Theatre Night in Dalston - Fight Youth Unemployment 
Youth groups determined to fight cuts

Sunday 21 November
Arcola Bar Theatre, 27 Arcola Street, London, E8 2DJ
(overland rail; Dalston junction, Dalston Kingsland), 
buses149 from Liverpool Street 
76 or 243 from Old Street
38 or 56 from Angel (25 minutes - get off at Dalston Junction and walk up Kingsland High Street).
30 or 277 from Highbury and Islington (15 minutes - get off at Dalston Junction and walk up Kingsland High Street)

www.arcolatheatre.com 

Young trade unionists and community campaigners in East London are staging 
a cultural music event aimed at uniting young people against cuts to education
funding, public services and the welfare state.

The event brings together young people from ethnic minority backgrounds and
trade union and community activists fighting the worst attacks on young
people for a generation.

Organisers of the event, the Youth fight for Jobs campaign (YFJ), Public and
Commercial Services union (PCS) young members network and Turkish and
Kurkish group Day-Mer youth, say now is the time to organise, unite and
fight back.

The event at the Arcola Bar Theatre, Dalston on 21 November is a mixture of
live music and speakers aiming to raise funds for youth campaigning and has
support from six trade unions and the Hackney Alliance to Defend Public
Services.

The TUC congress in September passed a resolution calling for a national
demonstration against youth unemployment by the end of this year. The event
seeks to dispel the myth that cuts are necessary. Over £120 Billion of tax
lies uncollected each year due to loopholes in the system allowing big
business and the wealthy to dodge their way out of paying their fair share.

Suzanne Beishon, YFJ said: 'Tens of thousands of people took to the streets
in protest on the 23rd October in demonstrations across the country in
response to ordinary working class people being made to pay for a financial
crisis not of our making.Scandalously one million young people are unemployed and rising. We
need a strategy to defeat these ideological attacks. It's important young people
get active in the anti cuts movement to put an end to the inequalities rife
in our society.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 18, 2010)

where to said:


> great report LD that sounds great tbh.  more coming your way......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how about saying to them "refuse to implement the cuts - or resign!"?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2010)

love detective said:


> another report here
> 
> http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/8...s_jeers_and_heckles_break_up_council_meeting/
> 
> ...


 
 Nice one Love Detective


----------



## BigTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Birmingham:

Joint Unions Meeting for Central Services Staff

_How can we stop the cuts_

6pm Thursday 25th November

Committee Rooms 3 & 4, Council House, Victoria Square
(on street "pay and display" parking is free from 6pm)

For details contact on of the following trade unions (or pm me for the contact details of the union person directly involved, for some reason I don't feel right putting their names/numbers on here)

Called by Birmingham ATL, GMB, NASUWT, NUT, UNISON, VOICE

---

not sure if this will be an open meeting or if it's for those unions' members only (I was sent this by GMB).
even if I knew it was just for union members, I'd post it anyway because it's nice to see lots of things going on.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks LD. I arrived late at the Town Hall and had to leave early, so I was there but missed the fun bit 

It was difficult to work out what was going on in the meeting a lot of the time. But I've been to a few council meetings and that seems normal - difficult for anyone not a local politics geek to follow. It would have been good to have a pre-meeting perhaps, where someone in the know could have explained the procedure.

What would you like to see in terms of strategy?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Birmingham Anti-Cuts Alliance inaugural meeting:
Monday 6th December, 19:30
Committee room 1, council house, victoria square

no details (just got told about it on the michael gove demo this evening) this is what has come from the meeting held earlier this week with birmingham trade 
unions and other anti-cuts groups

edited because I got the day wrong! (doh!)


----------



## where to (Nov 19, 2010)

whats happening in Birmingham on the 24th Tom?


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone coming to the Cambridge gathering in the morning?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Theatre Night in Dalston - Fight Youth Unemployment
> Youth groups determined to fight cuts
> 
> Sunday 21 November
> ...


excellent, will try to get along for this 

as long as there's no fucking mime


----------



## BigTom (Nov 20, 2010)

where to said:


> whats happening in Birmingham on the 24th Tom?



Unison have a demo at the university of birmingham, 1pm at the clock tower.  university students are planning to be out in support of them. (any students reading this should join the phone tree on their facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=158810544141687
Hopefully loads of students will come out after this: 




			
				stop fees and cuts at birmingham university said:
			
		

> **IMPORTANT NEWS**
> 
> GUILD COUNCIL, the 'democratic' parliament of our student union, HAS TONIGHT REJECTED THE ANTI-FEES MOTION:
> 
> ...



which is fucking disgraceful.  I am considering attending some of the universities alumni events that I get invited to and seeing if I can meet anyone who is on the chancellors board or whatever it's called, or just to be childish and go to every event in a variety of political t-shirts (tory scum out of brum, anti-fees t-shirts, drop beats not bombs t-shirt with "tony blair is a fucking cunt" on the back) and see whether I get thrown out/banned at any point.


I don't know if anything is going at Aston Uni or Birmingham City University, or if there's anything happening at schools or 6th form colleges. I haven't seen anything being organised like is happening in London.  I'd probably point anyone who was walking out of schools to head to birmingham university for 1pm and join the unison demo there, rather than going into town.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 20, 2010)

University of Birmingham Student Anti-Fees and Cuts
Monday 22nd November 17:30
Arts LR7 Lecture Theatre

Come along and have your voices heard

in an OPEN FORUM on student activism 

and what can be achieved through grassroots 

campaigns on campus. 

All are welcome !


---
and a late reminder - today, 2pm, Bottom of the ramp, New Street, Right to Work: "leafletting and a little bit of action"


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 20, 2010)

BigTom said:


> Unison have a demo at the university of birmingham, 1pm at the clock tower.  university students are planning to be out in support of them. (any students reading this should join the phone tree on their facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=158810544141687
> Hopefully loads of students will come out after this:
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats ridiculous


----------



## BigTom (Nov 20, 2010)

I think the quoting thing has messed you up there frogwoman, I assume you are saying the guilds decision rejecting the anti-fees motion "in favour of working the university board to come up with a compromise" is what's ridiculous, and I agree, it's disgusting really. e2a: especially as university of birmingham are one of the russell group and afaik one of the universities that has been most strongly arguing for the introduction of higher fees (I thnk they have been calling for no upper limit at all, actually).  What kind of compromise does the guild think they are going to get?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 20, 2010)

I wouldn't have expected the NUS reps to reject this. that's shocking tbh - know by what amount of votes it wasn't passed?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 20, 2010)

no, I don't know any of the details, all I know is what I've posted here, which is the content of the message I was sent by the facebook group i've linked to.  I don't know what the text of the motion was, or the details of how they think they are going to get a compromise with the university, or what they envisage that compromise being.  I'll see if I can find out anything on monday


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 20, 2010)

oh, ok.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Nov 20, 2010)

40+ people turned up to http://www.cambridgeshireagainstthecuts.org.uk/2010/10/fighting-conference-20th-november.html

Managed to pass something in the way of a constitution

As well as Unite, Unison, PCS and NUT unions reps there, notable by their presence were:
http://www.defendeducation.co.uk/ and
http://www.cambridgeaction.net/
http://www.cambstuc.org.uk/
http://www.campaigncc.org/local.shtml#eastofengland (who unfortunately had an event on that clashed - something we aim to avoid in the future).
This is being followed up with a big event across Kings and Clare Colleges - http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=173383626008826

King’s // Keynes Hall

1.30-3.00 // What is the place of universities today?
Stefan Collini, Professor of Intellectual History, Cambridge
Stathis Kouvelakis, Reader in Political Theory, KCL
Alex Callinicos, Director of European Studies, KCL [  ]

3.30-4.30 // What can Unions do?
Paula Champion, Cambridge NUT President
Steve Sweeney, Unison, Huntingdon Trades Council
Will Smith, Cambridge University, Unite, Branch Secretary


King’s // Chetwynd Room

1.30-2.30 // What can direct action achieve?
Debate
Mark Bergfeld, NUS NEC
Rahul Manisgani, CUSU President
Mel, Climate Camp

2.30-3.30 // Cambridge activists share stories of taking action.
Includes a training on knowing your rights and staying secure.

3.30-4.30 // Cuts – necessity or ideology?
Richard Seymour, Author of "The Meaning of David Cameron" and Lenin’s Tomb
David Wearing, New Left Project, editor


Clare College // Latimer Room

3.30-4.30 // What are universities for?
Workshop on universities and the structure of our education system.

5.00-6.00 // What next for Cambridge?
Defend Education Meeting
Everyone is welcome to get involved in Cambridge Defend Education - come along to an open strategy session where we decide where next for Cambridge.


----------



## love detective (Nov 21, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> Thanks LD. I arrived late at the Town Hall and had to leave early, so I was there but missed the fun bit
> 
> It was difficult to work out what was going on in the meeting a lot of the time. But I've been to a few council meetings and that seems normal - difficult for anyone not a local politics geek to follow. It would have been good to have a pre-meeting perhaps, where someone in the know could have explained the procedure.
> 
> What would you like to see in terms of strategy?



Well a strategy in itself would be good!

As to what that is, that's up to everyone involved to decide - what should be done and what people are willing to do to achieve that etc..

I think if less time was spent arranging top down meetings where the audience just get talked to/at (i.e. the coming right to work one this wednesday is adding speaker after speaker to the bill - leaving less and less time for actual discussion & formulation of strategy/tactics between people who are actually involved) and more on actual proper involved community meetings where the local lefty hierarchy & TU doesn't hold sway and set the agenda then something more organic and innovative might actually evolve

I wrote down some of my own thoughts on it re our local group here - http://savecatford.org/cblog/?p=51


----------



## BigTom (Nov 21, 2010)

just thought I'd post this up - between 600 (police estimate) and 1500 (organisers estimate) protest in Nottingham yesterday.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-11803578

I don't think we've got anyone here from nottingham posting? good to know that some places are getting it together and getting good numbers out.


----------



## treelover (Nov 22, 2010)

If thats about 900, 1000, thats quite substantial for now

is Notts SOS Trade Union led?


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Nov 22, 2010)

Do people want further updates from Cambridge? (Only there doesn't seem to be much interest . )


----------



## where to (Nov 22, 2010)

100% YES.

All the posts about the experiences of local groups is invaluable.  There may not be feedback but folk are reading and interested - promise you.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 22, 2010)

Monday 22nd November  - *Haringey protest*6.30pm – Rally outside the full Council meeting, Haringey Civic Centre, Wood green High Rd, London N22 
(Nearesdt tube is Wood Green, Buses are 29, 243, 67, 144, 123, 230

Bring friends, workmates and neighbours – and your own placards and banners. Please try to ensure your local group or organisation is there.

The Government is threatening Haringey with over £100m cuts in the next 3 years (over £50m in the coming year) to our libraries, schools, health services, youth centres, community centres and facilities, green spaces, public service jobs, voluntary projects, welfare benefits, housing rights and much much more…  In addition £17m of money promised from central government has already been axed or frozen.

The Haringey Alliance for Public Services has already held rallies and a 250-strong demonstration to show that people do not have to accept these cuts. Together we can defend our vital public services from cuts, closures and privatisation threats! The full Council will be meeting on the 22nd November to discuss what to do. Councillors must demand adequate government funding, reject privatisation, oppose and refuse to implement cuts – or stand down.

Stop press…Public meeting after the rally: ‘Defend the NHS – don’t let it be torn apart’ Mon 22nd Nov, 7.45pm, Middle Lane Methodist Church, N8 8NT. Organised by the Better Local Healthcare Campaign.

CUTS: Unfair, unacceptable and unnecessary

Good public services, and a universal welfare system, are central to what’s good about Haringey and our lives. We all need good health care, schools and nurseries, community centres, well-run parks and libraries, social services, affordable housing, safe and attractive neighbourhoods, decent jobs, and an adequate and reliable income for unwaged people. Previous generations fought hard to win such improvements.

Devastating – and unjustifiable

The Council estimates it will have to make up to £100m cuts over the next 3 years, and the NHS faces similar threats. If not countered, the cuts will be devastating for all our local communities, for those working in the local public sector and other jobs, for many vital public, voluntary and community projects, services and facilities – and for the most vulnerable, including those reliant on housing and incapacity benefits.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 22, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Do people want further updates from Cambridge? (Only there doesn't seem to be much interest . )


Yes, very much so, the more the merrier. We ALL need to share our experience, and learn lessons from each other. We are in the fight of ourt lives on this one, and if we don't pool all resources (that means info) we'll be steamrollered.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 22, 2010)

treelover said:


> If thats about 900, 1000, thats quite substantial for now
> 
> is Notts SOS Trade Union led?


 
yeah it is a very good number I think, I have no idea about Notts SOS, I just posted it up because I thought people might want to see it and know that numbers are getting out in places.




			
				prince rhyus said:
			
		

> Do people want further updates from Cambridge? (Only there doesn't seem to be much interest . )



yes please, I like seeing/reading about things going on around the country, and also you might not realise it but people lurking on this thread might be turning up to the things you are posting - I only knew about the right to work event in birmingham on the 13th november because blagsta posted it up here.


----------



## DeadRussian (Nov 22, 2010)

treelover said:


> If thats about 900, 1000, thats quite substantial for now
> 
> is Notts SOS Trade Union led?


 
/unlurk

Nottingham is slightly ahead of the curve due to the local councils setting austerity budgets ahead of the game. We're currently having weekly co-ordinating meetings which attract about 40 odd regulars. The group sprang up out of the local trade council, most of whose members are also in political organisations. So it's SP, SWP and the AWL are surprisingly well represented (these groups are used to working together somewhat due to the local anti-racist group) NUT, Unison, PCS members also have substantial representation, plus couple of green councillors and some local anarchists (me). Not many service users it has to be said, but it's definitely a stated aim.

locally numbers have been swelled by stuff like Sherwood forest looking to be flogged off, slashing the social care budget (along with ubiquitous customer engagement questionnaire that asked people how pleased or displeased they were about a 30 odd % increase in care charges) i.e. a quid on meals on wheels, dial-a-ride budget slashed, caps removed on care costs, privatising care homes and the local popular Gedling school is being closed down (they brought a load of kids with them on the march) and academy school plans.

certainly tensions over having whether to have local labour MPs on board (SWP especially keen), which after having Vernon Coaker and Lillian greenwood speak at a bad tempered public event and pointedly refuse to condemn local labour council cuts, has seen us have a policy of only having members who oppose ALL cuts. He showed his face at the demo for about 5 minutes to pose with a local constituent who having speech and language therapy taken away from her autistic kid before being told he wasn't welcome. Like I said, still pretty usual suspect led, but links are being made and the local left aren't falling out, which is promising.

have a go on our lovely website:

http://nottssos.org.uk/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 22, 2010)

It's the coalition of resistance conference this Saturday (I only just realised, I booked a place ages ago and then forgot about it)
http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=317

anyone else going?


----------



## smokedout (Nov 22, 2010)

Picket Nick Clegg in Camden | 23 November 18:00 - 21:00

Kings Place Hall, 190 York Way, London, United Kingdom, N1 9GU 

http://www.coalitionofresistance.org.uk/?p=3563


----------



## grogwilton (Nov 22, 2010)

There is a GMB meeting to campaign for back pay for female staff on Reading borough council tomorrow at Battle School at 6pm.


----------



## where to (Nov 22, 2010)

DeadRussian said:


> have a go on our lovely website
> 
> http://nottssos.org.uk/


 
good stuff DR, please keep posting.

i agree btw, that is probably the best website of the anticuts groups.  does exactly what it needs to in a really simple way.  i also like your anticuts roundups which have a really healthy concentration on local news etc.

folk could learn a lot from nottssos imo.

other websites can be found at anticuts.org.uk


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep


----------



## rioted (Nov 22, 2010)

where to said:


> folk could learn a lot from nottssos imo.


We aim to please.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Nov 22, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Yes, very much so, the more the merrier. We ALL need to share our experience, and learn lessons from each other. We are in the fight of ourt lives on this one, and if we don't pool all resources (that means info) we'll be steamrollered.


 


Have been feeling a little isolated and despondent of late. I'm still trying to work out where I fit in within all of this.

My post at http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...ared-to-be?p=11262836&viewfull=1#post11262836 gives some of the random thoughts that have been going through my head of late.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

Good meeting in Sheff tonight. Up to 300 people there, and well chaired so there was no SW/SP bunfight over bollocks motions (SW - 'Cuts are bad, m'kay..' v what almost turned into a full transitional programme. Angry, but mainly focussed and well planned.  A couple of people who insisted on talking for five minutes despite everything they said being a repeat of what others had already said and there being a distinct lack of time.

But sod that, a good start to build from.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 24, 2010)

belboid said:


> Good meeting in Sheff tonight. Up to 300 people there, and well chaired so there was no SW/SP bunfight over bollocks motions (SW - 'Cuts are bad, m'kay..' v what almost turned into a full transitional programme. Angry, but mainly focussed and well planned.  A couple of people who insisted on talking for five minutes despite everything they said being a repeat of what others had already said and there being a distinct lack of time.
> 
> But sod that, a good start to build from.


 
Thanks for the positive feed back..


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2010)

it had nothing to do with you, so dont try and pretend it did, shithead.


----------



## radio_atomica (Nov 25, 2010)

Just a reminder, Preston Against Cuts next meeting is tonight at 7pm at Disability Equality NW (103 Church Street, Preston PR1 3BS).


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 25, 2010)

belboid said:


> Good meeting in Sheff tonight. Up to 300 people there, and well chaired so there was no SW/SP bunfight over bollocks motions (SW - 'Cuts are bad, m'kay..' v what almost turned into a full transitional programme. Angry, but mainly focussed and well planned.  A couple of people who insisted on talking for five minutes despite everything they said being a repeat of what others had already said and there being a distinct lack of time.
> 
> But sod that, a good start to build from.


that sounds good, best of luck with it


----------



## treelover (Nov 25, 2010)

and welfare is going to be a key component of it , and plenty of people raised issues of housing, disability, it was very positive indeed!


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2010)

yay treelover  I'm glad, you gonna go along to next one?? I'm writing a report for the paper tonight about the occupation here and will try and get a mention of the issues that you've been mentioning as the person i came across last week and others have been seriously bothering me ...


----------



## love detective (Nov 25, 2010)

labour councilors in lewisham are in favour of implementing 'democratic socialist cuts' so they are refusing to vote down the cuts budget this Monday - this particular councillor (Mike Harris) after writing to Lewisham Anti Cuts Alliance to tell us of his pro-cuts voting intentions signed of his mail 'In solidarity'

then one member of the group suggested this councillor may be a useful friend down the line so we shouldn't attack him publicly about this, and then another said that the 'revolutionary relevance' of the group is being dismantled because we refuse to make allies with people who are pro-cuts

at a meeting earlier in the week the first 45 minutes of the (anti-cuts) meeting was taken up by a presentation on, and related discussion off, trade unions 'we can't go round them, have to go through them' apparently

there just isn't enough jesus fucks


----------



## treelover (Nov 25, 2010)

In the one I was at, LP members were begging to be part of the new alliance.


----------



## love detective (Nov 25, 2010)

Onward comrades! To democratic socialist cuts! To each according to their inability to shield themselves from the impact of them - Delivered from those who can!


----------



## dennisr (Nov 25, 2010)

love detective said:


> labour councilors in lewisham are in favour of implementing 'democratic socialist cuts' so they are refusing to vote down the cuts budget this Monday - this particular councillor (Mike Harris) after writing to Lewisham Anti Cuts Alliance to tell us of his pro-cuts voting intentions signed of his mail 'In solidarity'
> 
> then one member of the group suggested this councillor may be a useful friend down the line so we shouldn't attack him publicly about this, and then another said that the 'revolutionary relevance' of the group is being dismantled because we refuse to make allies with people who are pro-cuts
> 
> ...


 
reminds me of the 'discussions' at the beginnings of the poll tax movement - feck em. we'll go around and through em  - the more exposed the labour party are the less of a hinderance they will be to a real movement

From the most recent Lewisham Anti-Cuts Alliance Mailout:
"Steve Bullock says on his bog that: “I am clear that my highest priority is to try and protect those whose needs are greatest”. We think that he and other Labour Party councillors should extend their duty to defending all their constituents who overwhelmingly voted for them in the last election and refuse to pass this cuts budget. 

Lewisham Ant Cuts Alliance is lobbying the council on Monday 29th November to send this message to Labour Party councillors in particular: “ Don’t vote for the budget. Don’t tell the people of Lewisham that there is no alternative. Join us in helping to build the anti cuts movement by mobilising unions, tenants associations, and community activists with the central demand that the coalition government restores the money for local services.” "


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 25, 2010)

love detective said:


> labour councilors in lewisham are in favour of implementing 'democratic socialist cuts' so they are refusing to vote down the cuts budget this Monday - this particular councillor (Mike Harris) after writing to Lewisham Anti Cuts Alliance to tell us of his pro-cuts voting intentions signed of his mail 'In solidarity'
> 
> then one member of the group suggested this councillor may be a useful friend down the line so we shouldn't attack him publicly about this, and then another said that the 'revolutionary relevance' of the group is being dismantled because we refuse to make allies with people who are pro-cuts
> 
> at a meeting earlier in the week the first 45 minutes of the (anti-cuts) meeting was taken up by a presentation on, and related discussion off, trade unions 'we can't go round them, have to go through them' apparently


oh holy fucking hell. AAARRGHH!!!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 25, 2010)

dennisr said:


> reminds me of the 'discussions' at the beginnings of the poll tax movement - feck em. we'll go around and through em  - the more exposed the labour party are the less of a hinderance they will be to a real movement
> 
> From the most recent Lewisham Anti-Cuts Alliance Mailout:
> "Steve Bullock says on his bog that: “I am clear that my highest priority is to try and protect those whose needs are greatest”. We think that he and other Labour Party councillors should extend their duty to defending all their constituents who overwhelmingly voted for them in the last election and refuse to pass this cuts budget.
> ...


We're using the simple slogan 'refuse to implement - or resign', may be of use to you


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2010)

love detective said:


> labour councilors in lewisham are in favour of implementing 'democratic socialist cuts' so they are refusing to vote down the cuts budget this monday - this particular councillor (mike harris) after writing to lewisham anti cuts alliance to tell us of his pro-cuts voting intentions signed of his mail 'in solidarity'
> 
> then one member of the group suggested this councillor may be a useful friend down the line so we shouldn't attack him publicly about this, and then another said that the 'revolutionary relevance' of the group is being dismantled because we refuse to make allies with people who are pro-cuts
> 
> ...


 
arrrrrrrrrgh !


----------



## love detective (Nov 25, 2010)

dennisr said:


> reminds me of the 'discussions' at the beginnings of the poll tax movement - feck em. we'll go around and through em  - the more exposed the labour party are the less of a hinderance they will be to a real movement
> 
> From the most recent Lewisham Anti-Cuts Alliance Mailout:
> "Steve Bullock says on his bog that: “I am clear that my highest priority is to try and protect those whose needs are greatest”. We think that he and other Labour Party councillors should extend their duty to defending all their constituents who overwhelmingly voted for them in the last election and refuse to pass this cuts budget.
> ...


 
Bullock is mincing around like some kind of low-rent voltaire saying :-

_However much I disagree with what the government are doing I do not deny their right to do so_


----------



## dennisr (Nov 25, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> We're using the simple slogan 'refuse to implement - or resign', may be of use to you


 
There are a few (and sadly few is the operative term at the moment...) labour councillors who are (verbally at least...) going with this. I'm told one in hackney. Would be a useful propaganda point - and an honorable thing for a decent Labour councillor to do. You never know, it could pick up as the opposition builds. Certainly we need to push them on it.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2010)

love detective said:


> Bullock is mincing around like some kind of low-rent voltaire saying :-
> 
> _However much I disagree with what the government are doing I do not deny their right to do so_


----------



## love detective (Nov 27, 2010)

Big night on Monday in Catford - Full Council meeting to vote on the cuts package recommended by the Mayor the other week.

Big turnout expected from both the local community and local students

_Lewisham Council are voting on a cuts package of £60million this Monday. This will devastate the borough, and victims of the cuts include childcare provision, libraries and, of course - jobs.

As students we have led the way in fighting against cuts and fees in Higher Education; now it is time to show support and solidarity to the local community in Lewisham, who have showed us so much support in the actions we have taken. 

We will march as students from Goldsmiths to the Town Hall, where the local community will be protesting, and join with them in demanding no cuts to Lewisham!_


----------



## where to (Nov 28, 2010)

sounds like you're going to get some great support from the students
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=170163743005096


> Lewisham Council are voting on a cuts package of £60million this Monday. This will devastate the borough, and victims of the cuts include childcare provision, libraries and, of course - jobs.
> 
> As students we have led the way in fighting against cuts and fees in Higher Education; now it is time to show support and solidarity to the local community in Lewisham, who have showed us so much support in the actions we have taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 29, 2010)

I might ask to get this thread un-stickied - i don't think it works for this sort of thread. They just end up sitting at the top largely ignored as just part of the furniture, whereas a non-stickied one is always _active_... always beeing bumped by new posts, more likley to be looked at etc


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 29, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I might ask to get this thread un-stickied - i don't think it works for this sort of thread. They just end up sitting at the top largely ignored as just part of the furniture, whereas a non-stickied one is always _active_... always beeing bumped by new posts, more likley to be looked at etc


OK, fine by me (but 21 pages? ignored?)


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 29, 2010)

Its not _been_ ignored but might be _being_ ignored. There's a handful of regular posters and that's it. That might be all we'd get if unstickied though.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, see your point. As I dare say we'll all keep bumping it with our meetings, it's worth a try to see what happens


----------



## where to (Nov 29, 2010)

i never normally read stickied threads, usually totally ignore them. sure many do the same.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah, I agree it's worth a try, would be good to get more people posting here.  I also ignore sticky threads unless I know I'm interested in them.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 29, 2010)

love detective said:


> Big night on Monday in Catford - Full Council meeting to vote on the cuts package recommended by the Mayor the other week.
> 
> Big turnout expected from both the local community and local students
> 
> ...



according to lewisham socialists on twitter, this has kicked off, with the police attacking protestors and using riot shields to clear the public gallery .. might be worth a thread of it's own, but I'll leave that to some of our posters who might have been in attendance to start if they want, or just await reports here.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 29, 2010)

Jesus ...


----------



## BigTom (Nov 29, 2010)

Lewisham council meeting thread:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...orm-Lewisham-Council-Budget-Cuts-Meeting-(NOW)


----------



## love detective (Nov 29, 2010)

BigTom said:


> according to lewisham socialists on twitter, this has kicked off, with the police attacking protestors and using riot shields to clear the public gallery .. might be worth a thread of it's own, but I'll leave that to some of our posters who might have been in attendance to start if they want, or just await reports here.


 
yep it got pretty violent there for a bit - best not go into too much details though


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2010)

New resource

(Need to check it out further)


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 30, 2010)

note to mods - ta for your assistance


----------



## where to (Nov 30, 2010)

new thread explicitly for announcement and subsequent discussion of Council budget cuts meetings and debates protests:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/thr...4#post11288964


----------



## dennisr (Dec 1, 2010)

Woking - Saturday 11 December - No Ifs, No Buts, No Cuts  - Against All Cuts March (Save Our Services Surrey)

http://www.saveourservic.es/

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=194817448458


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 1, 2010)

where to said:


> new thread explicitly for announcement and subsequent discussion of Council budget cuts meetings and debates protests:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/thr...4#post11288964


 
link doesn't work


----------



## smokedout (Dec 1, 2010)

should be interesting, get up close and personal with the lib dems

Stop the Fees Rise - protest at London Lib Dem conference– 4th December

Protest outside London Lib Dem Conference – Saturday 4th December
Assemble 12noon
Haverstock School, Haverstock Hill, London NW3 2BQ
Nearest tube Chalk Farm
MAP: http://bit.ly/ejufKa

Before the General Election all Lib Dem MPs promised to vote against any attempt to increase tuition fees.

They now plan to break their promise. There is still time to make them keep their promise.

We are calling this peaceful protest outside the Lib Dem London Conference to demand that all London Lib Dem MPs vote against higher fees:
• Vince Cable
• Simon Hughes
• Sarah Teather
• Paul Burstow
• Tom Brake
• Edward Davey
• Lynne Featherstone

You can also write to your MP directly at www.stopfees.org - we have provided a model letter to get you started.

The vote on fees will be taking place within the next three weeks – this is a key opportunity to put pressure on the Lib Dems – please invite all your friends to this event.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=148974651817209


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 1, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> link doesn't work


 
This one should. Post them up people, there's loads for the start of December.


----------



## dennisr (Dec 1, 2010)

Protest the Spelthorne Conservatives - 10 December · 11:00 - 16:00 - Staines (Royal Holloway Anti-Cuts Alliance)

The Spelthorne Conservatives are having their Christmas dinner on this day. Considering that the cuts are going to be ruining the Christmas' of so many people in this country, I believe we need to make a real presence their and protest against the cuts in a whole.

http://www.facebook.com/fanofWDCS?v=wall#!/event.php?eid=159144784129245

http://rhacc.wordpress.com


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2010)

bloody good idea
great if the party faithful got their furs and blue rinses covered in snow/abuse when attending their club festive celebrations up and down the land!


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 2, 2010)

Fight Corporate Tax Dodgers

Protest at Wood Green Shopping City, Wood Green, London N22 (nearest tube Wood Green, buses 76, 141, 243, 29, 230, 123)

Saturday 4th December
Meet at 11am at the junction of Lymington Avenue and the High Road (by T-Mobile shop)
Bring placards, whistles, horns, etc... 

At the same time as making massive cuts to public services, this government is letting rich individuals and corporations avoid billions of pounds of tax. Boots the Chemist are stealing £86 million a year from everyone of us thanks to a tax dodge! Retail billionaire Philip Green (Top Shop, Miss Selfrdige...) dodged a £300m tax bill in 2005!
On Saturday, the Haringey contingent of the Big Society for Revenue and Customs will be protesting and collecting the taxes owed by these dodgers. Join us to demand what we are owed!

This Saturday is a national day of action against tax-dodgers organised by www.ukuncut.org.uk 
As shown by the students, direct action is the best way to fight the government's cuts.
Join the resistance!


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Dec 2, 2010)

Thought the local TUC-led grouping in Cambridge was going to be the start of something good but found that all of my suggestions, contributions & offers of help (e.g. maintaining the website), at that end came to zilch. One or two accusations were thrown my way, and rather than kick up a fuss about it, I've chosen to withdraw completely and let them get on with whatever they have planned without me.

I've found the local students' movement far easier to engage with and the discussion and decision-making processes to be far more open and transparent - mainly in part to the very flat autonomous nature of their decision-making processes, which for me allow it to be far more dynamic and proactive around what is a constantly evolving situation both locally and nationally. 

I guess such a structure does not work for trade-union-based organisations because of the financial accountabilities up the chain to the national unions. (Formal constitutions, bank accounts etc). Unfortunately I found the structure of the local group in Cambridge to be far too restrictive for me to contribute positively to the group in a manner that I would have wished for.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 2, 2010)

North Staffs meeting against the cuts:

http://averypublicsociologist.blogspot.com/2010/12/n-staffs-against-cuts-press-release.html



> North Staffs Against Cuts, in association with the North Staffs Trades Union Council, is calling a public demonstration in Hanley on Saturday 4th December. Demonstrators are asked to assemble at 10.30 a.m. at Lichfield Street Car Park, next to the Victoria Hall.



Stuff going on in Birmingham this week:

Sat 4th December, 13:00 - 15:00 trade union stalls, near the bull, bullring and meet 13:00 at the stalls for action against a tax avoider as part of the UKUncut day of action, wait for the whistle from the person in the hi-vis vest then follow.

Mon 6th December, 19:30 - Birmingham Anti-cuts Alliance first meeting, Committee room 1, council house

Tues 7th December, 13:00 - Concert Against the Cuts, at the Clocktower, University of Birmingham

Wed 8th December, 13:00 - Birmingham Students Against the Cuts - meet at Millenium Point

Thursday 9th it is being suggested people head to London. I'm not sure if there will be something in Birmingham as well, but if I find out about it, I'll post up here.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think there is anyone from Manchester here but anyway's. 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=135871246468651

The meeting is obv going to be about the student side of things but it would be great if any real people can attend and show their support. Supposedly the council are voting on their own cuts this Weds, the same day us studes are protesting in M'cr so it would be great if we can link the two.


----------



## where to (Dec 3, 2010)

london's where its at on the 9th imo.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 3, 2010)

where to said:


> london's where its at on the 9th imo.


 
Yeah we'll be there, just doing a local thing on the 8th. Not everyone can make it on the 9th, sixth formers especially.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Dec 3, 2010)

Why the separate demos?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 3, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Why the separate demos?


 
The demo on the 9th is a definite priority, just having another option for those that can't make the trip, and also as a way to build momentum for the following day. It's not a competing demo just complementing the other. Sixth formers have made up the bulk of our last two demos on the 24th and 30th, it would be a shame if we didn't include those who can't make it to london on the 9th because their parents wont let them etc.


----------



## ymu (Dec 3, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> New resource
> 
> (Need to check it out further)


 
I just read through all the resource pages - it's excellent, really excellent. A good simple but comprehensive guide to the issues, with plenty of data presented in a very digestible form, followed up up quotes from expert economists and links to the sources, and then links to the many detailed alternative approaches which have been published by others.

Can't see anything dodgy in there at all. It's a brilliant resource underpinning anticuts activism. Great find.



> *About us*
> 
> False Economy is for everyone concerned about the impact of the government’s spending cuts on their community, their family or their job.
> 
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 3, 2010)

Details of the Oxford St anti tax-avoiders action this saturday...potentially a lively one...


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 3, 2010)

nice one, i know at least one of the people involved in false economy  he's a serious and hard working activist


----------



## grogwilton (Dec 3, 2010)

Tomorrow Reading activists will be targetting Tax Avoiders. For more info PM me. We are also going all out for a local action on Wednesday and heading to London on Thursday. PM me for info.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 4, 2010)

love detective said:


> labour councilors in lewisham are in favour of implementing 'democratic socialist cuts' so they are refusing to vote down the cuts budget this Monday - this particular councillor (Mike Harris) after writing to Lewisham Anti Cuts Alliance to tell us of his pro-cuts voting intentions signed of his mail 'In solidarity'
> 
> then one member of the group suggested this councillor may be a useful friend down the line so we shouldn't attack him publicly about this


I had a very frustrating conversation with a union steward at the Camden demonstration the other day. He, like a few in what we might call the 'old left', is still convinced the Labour Party will save them. I don't know what to say to these people - if fifteen years of evidence isn't enough then what would be? Would they have to watch their politicians raping babies in front of them before they give up on them?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> I had a very frustrating conversation with a union steward at the Camden demonstration the other day. He, like a few in what we might call the 'old left', is still convinced the Labour Party will save them. I don't know what to say to these people - if fifteen years of evidence isn't enough then what would be? Would they have to watch their politicians raping babies in front of them before they give up on them?


 
The problem is not faith in Labour, but a lack of realistic alternatives.


----------



## ymu (Dec 4, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> The problem is not faith in Labour, but a lack of realistic alternatives.


 
The problem is waiting for the largely self-appointed leaders to lead instead of dragging them kicking and screaming in the right direction. Not a mistake the current generation of protesters are making. 

The dinosaurs are irrelevant. They'll work it out, eventually.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Dec 4, 2010)

One thing I have noticed is, with thd exceptions of McDonnell & Corbyn, there has been a complete absence of mainstream party political opposition from the Labour leadership on the cuts issue. 

It's as if the anti-cuts movement has bypassed both Labour & the far left - & making it hard for the mainstream media to identify leaders...because there are none!


----------



## love detective (Dec 4, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> One thing I have noticed is, with thd exceptions of McDonnell & Corbyn, there has been a complete absence of mainstream party political opposition from the Labour leadership on the cuts issue.



One of the labour councillors (Mike Harris) from Lewisham who happily voted for the cuts package last Monday said the following day:-

_what I've learnt from last night: Labour locally need to be much clearer about our opposition to central govt cuts_

words fail...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2010)

TUC-organised demo in Hanley (Stoke-on-Trent) today. Approx. 100 there, 12 speakers 

The police are usually slow off the mark for protests/demos in Stoke, but they've thrown up every conceivable barrier to try to stop this one today.


----------



## dennisr (Dec 4, 2010)

Prince Rhyus said:


> One thing I have noticed is, with thd exceptions of McDonnell & Corbyn, there has been a complete absence of mainstream party political opposition from the Labour leadership on the cuts issue.
> 
> It's as if the anti-cuts movement has bypassed both Labour & the far left - & making it hard for the mainstream media to identify leaders...because there are none!



Re the Labour party - absolutely. Nothing - not a peep - not even from many left members or even any apparently 'left' labour councillors.

But the 'far left' - you mean those outside labour? - I think you will find they have been central to much of the organising and campaigning work going on. Or course there is no one group of leaders - what did you expect?


----------



## dennisr (Dec 4, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> 12 speakers


----------



## dennisr (Dec 4, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> The problem is not faith in Labour, but a lack of realistic alternatives.


 
Absolutely - which has many future dangers


----------



## articul8 (Dec 4, 2010)

Serious question - if the best TUSC could manage was an average 1% when Labour had been in for 3 terms and we'd just seen the MPs expenses stuff - what makes you think that it will be possible to build an electoral alternative to Labour in the short term when a Labour vote is seen as the only way of punishing the 2 coalition parties - and a vote for smaller parties will be seen as splitting the anti-coalition vote?

Auto-Labourism is here to stay in the short term, at least in electoral terms - the question is what kind pressures can be put on Labour to shift them to the left and what kind of alliances can be built to make a medium-long term shift from Labourism possible.


----------



## ymu (Dec 4, 2010)

Most people aren't going to be waiting for a leadership to lead them - they're telling the leaders which way they'd better be headed if they expect to hang onto their jobs. That's the only political power most of us have, and that's true under just about any political system imaginable, no matter how idealistic the initial premise. It doesn't matter which bums are in which seats - what matters is the lines they dare not cross. Drawing those lines is up to the rest of us.


----------



## dennisr (Dec 4, 2010)

articul8 said:


> Serious question - if the best TUSC could manage was an average 1% when Labour had been in for 3 terms and we'd just seen the MPs expenses stuff - what makes you think that it will be possible to build an electoral alternative to Labour in the short term when a Labour vote is seen as the only way of punishing the 2 coalition parties - and a vote for smaller parties will be seen as splitting the anti-coalition vote?
> 
> Auto-Labourism is here to stay in the short term, at least in electoral terms - the question is what kind pressures can be put on Labour to shift them to the left and what kind of alliances can be built to make a medium-long term shift from Labourism possible.


 
In the short term what ymu says above stands - the course of this movement - how it generalises (if it generalises... if and when workers take up what students have started and the extent to which they break from their own leaderships where these leaderships are holding them back) is the most immediate preasure that can be bought to bear on all politicians. The nature of this movement itself - and it potential development - dictates what would be possible on the electoral plane.

Longer term - yes, I agree the 'auto-labourism' vote still exists but (and both of us can only speculate and guess here...) I don't think it has the same hold it once did. The past TUSC vote is almost irrelevant to what can happen. It was a tiny, almost invisible and very fresh grouping that had not even begun to 'flesh out' at that point - a limited marker, significent only in the folk becoming involved in it -  and it was squeezed (just like the hard right) by an 'anti-tory' vote as much as an 'auto-labour' vote.

I guess we could argue over how much those two things cross over - but the electoral trend has been away from all mainstream political parties - the not voting or "anti-" voting is significent as well. The last election was the first time non-voters outnumbered voters wasn't it? (not sure - this is a query...)

You only have to look at how the establishment votes seem to have collapsed in Ireland in the very recent period - this opens up huge possibilities for the first time in decades (literally in the case of the Republic - and the important role of our inital limited successes with Joe Higgins, as a bridgehead, will begin to stand out now as we are able to _really_ use that propaganda position we have won). This is a point where rapid changes in the outlook of ordinary folk can occur - as the real world impinges upon them as much as folk would prefer to get on with their lives and hope it will all go away

There seems to be two ways, put forward by the 'left' to play the labour vote - one says try and ally with labour in a joint anti-tory-cuts platform (that is what the swappies seem to be advocating at the moment). This has serious dangers in that it seems to result in providing platforms for some of the very people who are voting through cuts (for example the labour councillors in lewisham).

The other says, there is no short-cut to building a left electoral alternative - setback though that has been on a number of occasions. The SP always said that was going to be complicated and that any real development was less likely to come through 'juggling leftie chairs on the titanic' - coalition of left groupings and more likely to come through genuine movements. We have that genuine movement NOW - that is what is developing (alongside a movement to the left in major trade unions following the smaller but more vocal ones like the RMT and the FBU). That movement is going to be searching for a way to break the establishment consensous - Socialists should be arguing for a coalition of all those forces opposed to *all* cuts (a new poll tax - can't pay, won't pay - better to break the law than break the poor - One difference I guess being the very recent experience of 13 years of new labour in power). Unity - real unity - linking the various struggles and their common problem together. This is the most significent development/sea-change on past attempts at building an alternative to establishment politics (I would argue it is qualitively different even to the more limited and, sadly, eventually strangled potential that came through the anti-war movement in the form of Respect). I am not even saying it could replace Labour - certainly not initially - but it puts immense preasure on labour (in particular...) along with all the other establishment parties. Their previous stranglehold over the core 'working class' vote has got to be challenged.

Now 'autonomists' can poo poo this but I'd argue that - eventually - an alternative will be needed to help break with the 'alternative' of folk voting labour (for want of better) on the backs of all the hard work in progress at the moment (and from this the potential for the hard right to grow). That alternative is not calling for a 'leftie' party or a 'trade union' party (not even a 'TUSC' party - I hope it could play its part and I think socialist ideas are likely to be part of that organisation). It is likely to be the result of a genuine coalition of all of the many elements that will come out of this movement - anti-cuts, anti-capitalist, pro-alternatives, environmental trends, pro-real democracy trends.


----------



## treelover (Dec 4, 2010)

excellent post, should circulate


----------



## dennisr (Dec 4, 2010)

treelover said:


> excellent post, should circulate


 
many thanks - i do barmitzvahs, wedding, funerals - all for a small donation to the 'cause'


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 4, 2010)

dennisr said:


> Now 'autonomists' can poo poo this but I'd argue that - eventually - an alternative will be needed to help break with the 'alternative' of folk voting labour (for want of better) on the backs of all the hard work in progress at the moment (and from this the potential for the hard right to grow). That alternative is not calling for a 'leftie' party or a 'trade union' party (not even a 'TUSC' party - I hope it could play its part and I think socialist ideas are likely to be part of that organisation). It is likely to be the result of a genuine coalition of all of the many elements that will come out of this movement - anti-cuts, anti-capitalist, pro-alternatives, environmental trends, pro-real democracy trends.


This is one option. I've also wondered what mileage there might be in putting the energy not into parties at all but into a campaign to decentralise power enough so that the whole issue of 'national' parties becomes not particularly important.


----------



## articul8 (Dec 5, 2010)

I guess the crux of the matter is whether Labour will be perceived as just another agent of the cuts agenda, or whether it will seen as attempting to limit at least the scale and intensity of the cuts and their effects on those that can least afford it.  

If it's the former then you might be right about an alternative formation being viable. But a mass movement against the cuts (which I agree is top priority over and above the interests of any party) would be capable of dragging Labour further onto the ground of the latter position.  Which means they will the natural home of the anti-Coalition vote at the next election, given not only the particular history and union ties but also because of the strategic position it occupies in the electoral space.  At that point posturing outside as a token more radical opposition will see you trounced in the stampede to punish the Tories, even if people have a lot of time for what you're saying.  If you had a different electoral system in place (which is part of what made it possible for Joe Higgins to get such a platform) things might be different.

I don't think the inclusion or exclusion of local Labour party members should be a point of general principle - it's a matter of local judgement on the basis of positions taken.  I'm trying to think through in what ways Labour councillors who are opposed to the cuts could act to resist rather facilitate that agenda - short of going the full Liverpool route which is less possible now anway not only because of the risk of surcharge/bankruptcy/imprisonment but also because of powers that central government has to intervene more quickly to determiene council tax levels centrally.  What concrete and realistic demands is it possible to make of sympathetic Labour councillors (i make no claim about how large this group is)?


----------



## dennisr (Dec 5, 2010)

articul8 said:


> I don't think the inclusion or exclusion of local Labour party members should be a point of general principle - it's a matter of local judgement on the basis of positions taken.



Of course - I agree. So does the SP. The swaps have been trying to distort our view on this which is a pretty desperate thing to do on their part after coming under fire for the crass position they are taking.

We've been pushing both the record/previous experience:
http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/articles/10141

And how to fight - using council positions:
*"No excuses for not fighting cuts"*
http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/articles/10371/06-10-2010/no-excuses-for-not-fighting-cuts

I copied and pasted this bit for speed:

The penalty of surcharging no longer applies to Councillors except in the case of misappropriation of public funds. In fact the Liverpool councillors were not surcharged for setting a needs budget. They were surcharged for interest on money that was lost for refusing to set a rate. The Liverpool council only agreed to the no rate policy to maintain a united front with other rebel Labour councils at the time even though all of them except Lambeth capitulated in the end.

Council finance officers can challenge a budget they believe to be ‘knowingly unbalanced’, in other words, a planned deficit - which a ‘needs budget’ without massive council tax rises would be - but they can only question an individual council’s ability to meet short-term debt re-payments. The use of reserves to meet such initial debt re-payments, for example, is legally a ‘matter of judgement’ for councillors to make. Councillors have a choice.

If people want to find out how to build a real strategy to resist the cuts at a local level, about the real choices councils have not to implement the cuts then read this article: http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/is...hes-its-campaign-for-the-2011-local-elections

Councils do have a choice. Defy the Con-Dems, set a needs budget and build a mass campaign to win back the money stolen from local services by the Con-Dems. If the Labour Party councilors don’t have the stomach for a fight with the Tories they should step aside and allow genuine anti-cuts campaigners to run.


----------



## dennisr (Dec 5, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> This is one option. I've also wondered what mileage there might be in putting the energy not into parties at all but into a campaign to decentralise power enough so that the whole issue of 'national' parties becomes not particularly important.


 
I think it is essential that this mass movement does not get derailed into some purely electoral campaign - Having said that neither of us need to worry - it is unlikely to be anyway. At the same time we have to recognise that there will be a demand for an alternative within the limits of this system in the medium term and it can play a role as a useful adjunct to that extra-parlimentary movement on the ground - therefore part of any movement to decentralise which would come out of the opposition on the ground by its very nature.


----------



## dennisr (Dec 5, 2010)

How times change: http://www.libdems4london.org.uk/images/sites/217.160.173.25-3fab6f002cc653.91847936/photos/1t.jpeg


----------



## articul8 (Dec 5, 2010)

dennisr said:


> Of course - I agree. So does the SP. The swaps have been trying to distort our view on this which is a pretty desperate thing to do on their part after coming under fire for the crass position they are taking.



It seems the swaps are being less critical of Labour positions than members of the Labour party!!

Found that article very interesting (and there are some ideas there that can definitely be taken up).  I think we are a long way from a Liverpool scenario, and I suspect this account underestimates the capacity for central government to effectively put renegade councils into "special measures".  Certainly any Labour group pursuing this scenario is likely to find itself suspended from the party in pretty short order, so it's not something that would happen in advance of massive public support - basically, it's a demand that is too far ahead of the movement because the context is so different (in terms of Labour party democracy, level of industrial struggle, scale of the organised left, etc.)


----------



## Macullam (Dec 6, 2010)

*Unison Scotland Takes a Lead*

Below is a report from yesterday's important meeting for Unison Scotland.

Scottish Council 4 December 2010

 At last there are signs of some movement in Unison.  They are finally beginning to seriously challenge the crises affecting public and private sector workers. At Unison Scottish Council on Saturday 4th December two significant motions were passed.



The first motion called for a Scottish one day public sector strike in the New Year and was surprisingly supported by Scottish Council. Senior officials will now liaise with other public sector unions to co-ordinate strike action, though Tory anti-trade union laws may hamper these efforts.



The demonstration in Edinburgh on October 23rd which saw over 20,000 people marching has sparked Scottish Unison’s shift in approach. The strike action will be the next step in advance of the national protest in London on 26 March 2011. The Scottish TUC are also discussing a Jarrow style march from Edinburgh down to London to join this demonstration.



Unison General Secretary Dave Prentis was at the meeting and speakers pressed him to use the March 26 demonstration as a springboard for a UK wide General Strike.



A motion calling for Councillors around the country to pass a ‘needs’ budget based on what is necessary to protect services at their current levels was also passed. This was not supported by the Scottish Council but was passed by delegates, despite asking councillors to act illegally.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Dec 6, 2010)

I quite like this video from UCL


----------



## Macullam (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...call-one-day-strike-across-scotland-1.1072487


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2010)

Potentially very important court case here - make sure your local unions/people with big resources  know about it:

Union’s legal challenge may scupper council budget cuts



> Some of the biggest council public sector cuts in Britain could be undone by a pioneering legal challenge by a Somerset union.
> 
> Somerset’s branch of Unison has prepared papers and is taking legal advice alleging “abuse of process” by the County Council, which plans to make spending cuts of £43 million and axe hundreds of jobs.
> 
> If it is successful, it could spark a series of challenges across Britain, possibly blocking the biggest cuts seen for a generation.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2010)

*Resource post*: i'm sure we've all heard the pro-cuts people whine that no others substantive proposals have been put forward, and i'm sure we've all seen substantive reports and proposals being linked to time after time then the same people coming back with the same whining a few days later, not having bothered to read those reports. Here is a collection of the best anti-cuts reports in one place. Use these (they're all fairly soft left efforts), develop their arguments, extend them...

There is also a collection of useful reports at the TUC site here and some at the Compass site.

Note: *not* a full endorsement of these - esp that last one.


----------



## past caring (Dec 6, 2010)

Hate to appear pessimistic, but this kind of thing has been tried - even successfully - in recent years and had very little real impact. I can look out more details if anyone's interested, but I remember a judicial review case brought by service users (I think) of the welfare rights unit in one West London borough that had its funding cut, resulting in closure of the service. The JR was brought on the exact same premise - that no proper equalities assessment (required by the DDA) had been carried out prior to the decision to cut funding. 

Whilst the High Court upheld the challenge, all its ruling meant was that the local authority had to go away and carry out consultation/carry out an equalities impact assessment - and then make budget decisions. The ruling was absolutely not (and could not be) one that ruled out any cuts. In that case the LA went away and did the assessment and then made the cuts - I doubt that any more will come of this challenge.


----------



## ymu (Dec 6, 2010)

It doesn't matter. It's the combined force of everything that everyone is doing that might make a difference - no one action will do the trick on its own. There are a bunch of legal challenges going on and they're getting media coverage. It's all good.


----------



## past caring (Dec 6, 2010)

It matters if people are led to believe by those bringing the legal challenge that a successful court case might stop LAs being able to make cuts when it won't. It's a delaying tactic at best.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2010)

There is a danger here you're right - aside from what looks like little chance of doing anymore then delaying - that protest/resistance/whatever is channeled into legalistic routes, is taken out of the hands of the wider population and into the hands of specialists, into bureaucratic channels, that power is _delegated_ away...


----------



## LLETSA (Dec 6, 2010)

articul8 said:


> Auto-Labourism is here to stay in the short term, at least in electoral terms - the question is what kind pressures can be put on Labour to shift them to the left and what kind of alliances can be built to make a medium-long term shift from Labourism possible.





Labour do not have to shift to the left under any circumstances now that there is no threat of a non-capitalist alternative either domestically or internationally. It's a major reason for New Labour in the first place.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2010)

Going back to the legal challenge stuff, the fawcett society has just lost its attempt to to take the budget to Judicial review.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 6, 2010)

just a reminder, Birmingham, tonight 7:30pm, committee room 1, council house, Birmingham anti-cuts alliance first meeting, would be good to get as many non-trade union/swp people there as possible so that the alliance ends up as broad as possible


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2010)

This is what we're starting to work on now: get a map of your area/ward. Mark the large employers, get down there at 4.30 or first thing in the morning. Get the EMA kids down there, there's a good chance their family or family mates are working there. Get that link going.

Bristol uni students voted to end representation yesterday btw - _we are all delagates_.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Dec 10, 2010)

treelover said:


> excellent post, should circulate


 
I thought it was crap and a dire reflection of an increasingly sectarian direction.  

The last thing the anti-cuts movement needs is one that is tied to the electoral strategy of this or that group, be it the Labour Party, SP, anarchists, SWP or anyone else.  

The anti-cuts movement needs to be as broad based as possible and it is inevitable that there will be some people involved who, while broadly opposed to cuts, will have their own view about how best to fight elections and who we should support.

Ironic really.  If anyone had suggested back in 1989/90 that the Anti-Poll Tax campaign stood candidates against Labour Party candidates who were not committed to refusing to implement the poll tax, the first people up to argue vehemently against that would have been the Militant tendency.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 10, 2010)

Birmingham Against the Cuts has formed. I meant to say something about the meeting last week but forgot.  Held in far too small a room, only held 25, 10-15 people turned away - this event was barely advertised though.
Essentially a union formed group, though swp/rtw/ean were there, as were IWW and someone from the green party (not in an official green party way), plus a couple of service groups - CROSSBrum who are a schools services campaign group and Connexions had people there.
Gonna be a slow moving group really. They are talking about demo's for Brum's budget meetings on one or more of 4th Feb, 26th Feb, 4th Mar .. they don't know when the budget meeting will be yet.  Talk of who should call the demos, and of speaking to the unions before any dates were decided. I spoke up and said I didn't understand that, I don't know why it matters who calls the dates, that BATC can just say we are going to have demos on the 4th and 26th of feb, and ask the unions to turn out on the same day with their own demos (co-ordinated obviously).  Did actually get the NUT/SWP guy there to change his mind and agree with me but no dates were set 

Some dates:
Tommorow - more stalls in the city centre Birmingham 1-3 and leafleting in Kings Sq. West Brom 11-12
Tues Dec 21st - Unison Solihull budget protest 3:30 will post details on the council protests thread)
Wed Dec 29th, Binmen start their strike against £4,000 pay cuts.  Trying to acquire details on this to know how/where to show solidarity.

Wednesday January 5th Connexions one day strike
Tuesday 18th January Cross Public Meeting (see link)
Saturday January 29th CWU demo against Royal Mail privatisation [Poster image on facebook 11:30 Victoria square, will post more about this closer to the date.

Hopefully will be demo's against brum council budget meetings on the 4th and 26th feb and 4th march.

Birmingham Against the Cuts Facebook


----------



## ymu (Dec 10, 2010)

Watch the swappies carefully. Their antics on the Brum StWC were a fucking disgrace.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll read through that tomorrow ymu, but yeah, I am watching the swappies, I don't think BATC is going to be the organisation that is going to take any kind of vaguely radical action, but it might be possible that it will help to mobilise more people in brum.  

There was one nice story from the meeting actually, one of the guys there has been creating some kinds of street committees in Erdington, not clear on the details and I wasn't taking notes (no table for me) but sounded good - otoh it might just have been two people from a couple of streets, I'm pretty sure  there were 3 streets.. it'll be good if that is duplicated across the city, and hopefully it'll turn out that there are some militant pockets of people in brum.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 16, 2010)

Picket at John Hemming's constituency office.. EAN/Right To Work/SWP called protest.



> This Saturday the Education Activitist Network and others are calling for protests outside of MP's surgeries who voted to increase tuition fee's. Despite John Hemming, Lib Dem MP for Yardley signing an NUS pledge to vote against any increase in tuition fee's he voted for them to rise to £9000 per year.
> 
> Join us in the protest this Saturday, 11am, outside John Hemming's constituency office 1772 Coventry Road, Birmingham, B26 1PB



facebook event


----------



## Falcon (Dec 16, 2010)

Energy, food, metals and industrial input commodity prices are all going stratospheric, in a pre-2008 global recession kind of way. Wonder what could be causing that? And what might happen next? Another recession would mean that growth is now over, permanently. If growth is now over, we are insolvent. If we are insolvent, we can't sustain ANY public services, much less reduced ones.

Folks - organising anti-cuts protests is like organising anti-tides protests. Great fun, but pointless. How about you conserve your energy, and devote any surplus to something constructive like organising the system that will be necessary to replace the current broken one?

Link: commodity prices


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 16, 2010)

Off the thread weirdo from the 70s.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 16, 2010)

Falcon said:


> Energy, food, metals and industrial input commodity prices are all going stratospheric, in a pre-2008 global recession kind of way. Wonder what could be causing that? And what might happen next? Another recession would mean that growth is now over, permanently. If growth is now over, we are insolvent. If we are insolvent, we can't sustain ANY public services, much less reduced ones.
> 
> Folks - organising anti-cuts protests is like organising anti-tides protests. Great fun, but pointless. How about you conserve your energy, and devote any surplus to something constructive like organising the system that will be necessary to replace the current broken one?
> 
> Link: commodity prices


 Utter gibberish, but start another thread if you want to talk about it properly. This one is about local organising.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Off the thread weirdo from the 70s.


 


Brainaddict said:


> Utter gibberish


Things that aren't understood often appear that way. The services you are seeking to defend were only made possible through the surplus wealth generated by cheap, abundant fossil fuel supplies. They were lovely. Now, there are no cheap, abundant fossil fuel supplies, only ones you can't afford. So the services you are seeking to defend are no longer possible. 

You are "organising locally" without anything more interesting to say than that the world today ought to look like the world yesterday, while remaining utterly incurious about fundamental changes taking place in the world beyond Hackney. The Union of Concerned Buggy Whip Manufacturers no doubt organised locally with at least the same enthusiasm and intellectual rigour, but that is because they didn't understand the consequences of the Model T Ford on Buggies. That fact is about as central to the thread as can be imagined.

You have far fewer resources at your disposal than you probably realise, and you would be better advised to direct them toward some more constructive aim than the fruitless attempt to prop up an artefact from a bygone era. But I suspect you are immune to counterfactual evidence and therefore beyond reasoning on this point, so I'll leave you to carry on.


----------



## dennisr (Dec 17, 2010)

Falcon said:


> Things that aren't understood often appear that way.



ah - the old you 'don't understand' caveat. actually we do.

you are talking out of your backside. go away


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2010)

Bristol - meet Castle park at noon, saturday. Stuff to do.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 17, 2010)

Birmingham - Bin Men strike on Monday (I know I posted the 29th earlier in this thread, the date must have changed and I didn't realise it).

"The 3 GMB organised sites are Perry Barr, Lifford lane and Montague Street."

(I'm a GMB member so I emailed GMB to find out this info).. there are other unions involved as well, unite and someone else iirc, so there might well be other depots which are organised by other unions, but this was my reply to a question asking if the regional organiser of the GMB had a list of refuse depot sites to hand, obviously he only knew the GMB ones so couldn't tell me if there were others.. 

Gonna pop down on Monday with some biscuits and tea.. 


Loads of actions going on everywhere on saturday for ukuncut... there's a thread in the protest/activism/direct action forum (if I've remembered to name it correctly - the one at the top of the p&p section)..


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2010)

excellent, good luck Bin men  How long are they gonna be out for?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 17, 2010)

I *think* it's just a one day strike at the moment, but they got a 97% yes vote in the ballot, so I imagine there'll be more to come.  They are facing a £4,000 pay cut so it's not a light thing.

Mentioned this strike at the IWW meeting I went to this week and someone asked if it meant they shouldn't put their bin out, I said that it might be more effective to put it out and leave it rotting in the street.. someone else suggested leaving it outside a well known councillors house instead 

When I go down to the picket line, I'll find out more information.. the GMB guy's emails were quite short and to the point so I think he might be very busy (and he will be out on the picket line at montague street all day which is good to hear).


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2010)

it's Unite, GMB, UCATT and Unison, for 24 hours followed by a work to rule.


----------



## dennisr (Dec 17, 2010)

More local and national Union stuff - From the recent NSSN Bulletin:
1200 Heinz workers in Wigan are to strike for 24 hour for an improved pay offer. Messages of support to Ian at wrightian5@sky.com.

Medirest Staff at Southampton General & Amersham & Wycombe Hospitals took 48 hours of strike action. http://sabmw.weebly.com/meetings--events.html

Clitheroe Grammor School Lancs members of NUT/NASUWT took strike action against express academies.

ALSEF - Massive vote for strike action by LU Train drivers on boxing day. On the 23rd London Midland ASLEF will also be on strike. http://tinyurl.com/3y5dux7

PCS urge YES vote in ballot open till 14th Jan http://tinyurl.com/34ep3yy

Sorry for any repeats


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 17, 2010)

BigTom said:


> Gonna pop down on Monday with some biscuits and tea..



What time you thinking of going? And to which site? We're close to Lifford Lane.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 17, 2010)

Term has finished now, so I'm free all day - I pm'd Blagsta but forgot to add you onto the email, sorry.. I'm also close to Lifford Lane, so that would be good for me.. PM me or wait and chat to Blagsta to decide what time you'd like to go down and we'll chat about it, would be nice to meet you as well


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2010)

BigTom said:


> I *think* it's just a one day strike at the moment, but they got a 97% yes vote in the ballot, so I imagine there'll be more to come.  They are facing a £4,000 pay cut so it's not a light thing.
> 
> Mentioned this strike at the IWW meeting I went to this week and someone asked if it meant they shouldn't put their bin out, I said that it might be more effective to put it out and leave it rotting in the street.. someone else suggested leaving it outside a well known councillors house instead
> 
> When I go down to the picket line, I'll find out more information.. the GMB guy's emails were quite short and to the point so I think he might be very busy (and he will be out on the picket line at montague street all day which is good to hear).


 
Anything we can do to help publicise it ? is there a strike fund or anything?


----------



## BigTom (Dec 18, 2010)

check yr pm's froggy, I don't know of a strike fund, publicising it just let people know via facebook/twitter etc and at any meetings where it's relevant bringing it up I guess.
No idea about a strike fund to be honest.  I'm pretty useless at this union stuff really  .. I'll find out on monday though.  As Belboid said, there are 4 unions involved so not sure what would be happening with any donations (plus GMB, Unite and Unison are huge so I'd kind of hope they could fund it out of their members standing donations, no idea about UCATT though).. I have no experience with trade union actions though so I really don't know how they work.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 23, 2010)

Birmingham Connexxions workers have a half day strike & rally 6th January - pickets outside offices in Northfield and Broad Street from 12:30, and a rally at council Square (I presume they mean Victoria Square) 2:30pm.  It's a thursday so I can't make it.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 31, 2010)

Stuff in January in Birmingham:

6th - Connexions half day strike and rally - 12:30 Northfield and Broad St. offices, 2:30 rally at Victoria Square
10th - Birmingham Against the Cuts meeting - Unison offices but time not decided yet, will edit and repost when it is (e2a: this is an organising meeting not a public meeting with speakers, but all are welcome to attend)
11th - Save EMA, rally/march in city centre 4pm.  Hopefully some school walk outs but not sure that will happen facebook event
15th - UKUncut action, meet 12noon waterstones/bullring http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/180
18th - CROSSBrum public meeting - Campaign to Retain Our School Services meeting 7pm Council House
29th - CWU rally/march 11:30am Victoria Square (which clashes with the student demo in London, not sure where I'll go yet)


----------



## audiotech (Dec 31, 2010)

Falcon said:


> Energy, food, metals and industrial input commodity prices are all going stratospheric, in a pre-2008 global recession kind of way. Wonder what could be causing that? And what might happen next? Another recession would mean that growth is now over, permanently. If growth is now over, we are insolvent. If we are insolvent, we can't sustain ANY public services, much less reduced ones.
> 
> Folks - organising anti-cuts protests is like organising anti-tides protests. Great fun, but pointless. How about you conserve your energy, and devote any surplus to something constructive like organising the system that will be necessary to replace the current broken one?
> 
> Link: commodity prices



Like the cut of your jib.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 1, 2011)

BigTom said:


> 10th - Birmingham Against the Cuts meeting - Unison offices but time not decided yet, will edit and repost when it is



This bugs me. They need to have meetings at the weekend so all the parents who want to can attend - not everyone can just leave their child with someone. I'm happy to do a creche if we can get a few volunteers to take turns.

Thanks for posting that though BigTom


----------



## BigTom (Jan 1, 2011)

Red Cat said:


> This bugs me. They need to have meetings at the weekend so all the parents who want to can attend - not everyone can just leave their child with someone. I'm happy to do a creche if we can get a few volunteers to take turns.
> 
> Thanks for posting that though BigTom


 
I would have thought that when they have a public meeting with speakers and the like, that they'll do that on a weekend, but I agree with you.  I also think the creche is a good idea, I know that Dylans has expressed something similar, and I'm sure there must be other parents who would be up for taking turns in doing a creche to allow more parents to get to meetings and things.
I will ask for an agenda item on a creche and informally ask about why/whether the organising meetings need to happen on a weekday (at least their last one was in the evening -the first one they did during the day, ensuring that no-one who works could get there, and it started at 3 iirc. so parents couldn't make it either!).

I'm very much hoping that having moved from the council house to Unison offices that the offices will be able to be open late into the evening and this move doesn't make the meeting happen during the day. They had to get out of the council house but it still needs to be fully accessible.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 1, 2011)

BigTom said:


> I would have thought that when they have a public meeting with speakers and the like, that they'll do that on a weekend, but I agree with you.  I also think the creche is a good idea, I know that Dylans has expressed something similar, and I'm sure there must be other parents who would be up for taking turns in doing a creche to allow more parents to get to meetings and things.
> I will ask for an agenda item on a creche and informally ask about why/whether the organising meetings need to happen on a weekday (at least their last one was in the evening -the first one they did during the day, ensuring that no-one who works could get there, and it started at 3 iirc. so parents couldn't make it either!).
> 
> I'm very much hoping that having moved from the council house to Unison offices that the offices will be able to be open late into the evening and this move doesn't make the meeting happen during the day. They had to get out of the council house but it still needs to be fully accessible.



I think it's just the norm that political meetings happen in the week and if you're a political couple you take turns, if possible, to go to meetings. If you're a single parent it's more difficult , I know the SWP used to babysit - I did this a couple of times - but not everyone's happy with people they don't know very well doing that, and some young children need their mums, some aren't even happy with dad at bedtime, that's just the way some young children are. I would never suggest that branch meetings should take place at a weekend, but when we're talking about trying to build a mass movement, we need to be thinking bigger and be making it accessible now.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 6, 2011)

The next birmingham against the cuts organising meeting will be 10th Jan, 7pm at Unison Office, 19th Floor McClaren Building 46 Priory Queensway.. 

Also, I know this is regional organising but the Connexions strike was called off today as the council agreed to suspend the threat of compulsory redundancies pending further negotiations, scheduled to take place over the next 28 days, which is good - we'll have to wait and see what the outcome of the negotiations are obviously.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Jan 6, 2011)

_A personal new year message from the general secretary


Many members are understandably concerned and fearful.

As we enter 2011 members face unprecedented threats. Jobs will be lost across government and the NHS, services delivered in different ways and work restructured. Public servants are subject to ever increasing personal scrutiny and accountability. All members face a pay freeze and pressure to cut many existing employment terms, including future pension arrangements. Moreover, there may be considerable political turbulence before the next General Election.

These problems would have faced us whatever the outcome of the 2010 General Election. Few economists disagree that public expenditure had to be cut, even though there are significant arguments about precise scale and timing.

During the past decade more money than ever before was spent on public services, and the Labour Government created an additional 950,000 new public sector jobs in addition to about six million existing in 1997. However, much of the tax revenue which funded that public service expansion emanated from a Faustian pact which the Labour Government entered into with the banks, reducing regulation to the lightest of touches and encouraging extraordinarily reckless - if temporarily highly profitable - behaviour.

When the bubble inevitably burst, the entire country was left to pick up the pieces, and we now face the most severe cuts since those imposed by the Labour Government in 1976-79.

But we should not lose perspective. The Coalition Government is seeking to cut perhaps 400,000 of those extra 950,000 public sector jobs by 2015. This will be very painful, and put great stress not only on individuals but also organisations as they seek to cope and readjust to reductions in staff and budgets. Managers, in particular, face the stress not only of personal concerns about their own job security and reduced conditions, but also of managing and motivating their staff to continue to deliver high-quality services.

However, most of the services provided by our members will continue and most FDA members who wish to be will still be in a post in 2015.

A significant risk for the civil service stems not so much from the reduction itself in staffing numbers, but rather that the Coalition Government still appears to lack a coherent 'overarching narrative' which, coupled with the desire of Ministers to make changes with alacrity, may result in departments making too many ad-hoc, hasty and ill-considered decisions about organisational and complex policy questions. This can only damage the reputation of the civil service and create further uncertainties for members.

And controversy continues to rage about the latest 'reforms' facing the NHS which, coupled with the financial squeeze, will compound the stresses caused by the constant re-organisations suffered under the last Government.

This will be a testing time for trade unions. There is already noisy posturing from the Planet Zog, as Shadow Chancellor (and ex-union general secretary) Alan Johnson MP memorably described the union twilight zone where fundamentalist political ideology smothers hard-headed analysis of members' interests. There are some people who argue that there are simple solutions to these difficult problems. That if only the union said 'no' then our problems would disappear. They will not. The only solution is to engage with politicians and employers, and negotiate constructively, but with a steel edge.

Throughout my 14 years as General Secretary members have, as a last resort, been balloted for industrial action when negotiations broke down. Those votes have been enough to ultimately deliver agreements, most notably on pensions. Our influence and standing comes from employers knowing that the FDA wants to negotiate to reach agreement to protect members, not simply posture. This is what makes the FDA a considered, strong and effective union, one that is readily listened to and respected.

We will continue to engage through building coalitions with other unions wherever necessary and possible, and also with other organisations representing senior public sector managers and professionals, taking our arguments to employers, politicians, the media and the wider public. What we will not do, despite our relatively small size in comparison, is allow ourselves to be bullied, intimidated or undermined by other unions who choose to use different tactics.

We have a core message: the UK civil service is respected worldwide for its professionalism and impartiality, and has been able to attract the best through being a good employer, offering a fair total reward deal. Civil servants have already paid a price through a pay freeze, changes to the Compensation Scheme and job losses. And similar costs have been incurred by NHS members. We want genuine, meaningful negotiations about change and a fair deal for the future - a deal which is fair for our members whilst being fair to the Exchequer and the UK's taxpayers.

There is an obligation on the Government to provide that 'overarching narrative', and to explain to civil servants and our NHS members what the 'deal' will be by 2015 to motivate, recruit and retain. If the Government gets this wrong, then not only will our members react angrily, but the Government risks damaging the civil service and NHS for years to come.

The FDA, as a small union, has limited resources. We have a dedicated and professional staff, but much of our work is undertaken by members themselves and elected volunteers. The Executive Committee is looking at all of these issues facing members and has already suggested ways in which members can add their voices to those of the FDA as an organisation. In the coming weeks and months the Executive Committee will be asking members and volunteers to play a greater part in all of our work, both within the civil service and NHS, and also in the public sphere.

There is no question that 2010 was both hectic and difficult, and the coming year looks likely to be even more challenging. None the less, without being complacent, I believe that the FDA is well prepared, that members have confidence in the union, and that we can bring to bear all of the experience amongst the staff, around the Executive Committee, and amongst our membership as a whole in protecting - and hopefully enhancing - the interests of civil servants and NHS staff in 2011.

Jonathan Baume
FDA General Secretary
_

Picked this up off the wires from the FDA Union of senior civil servants & NHS senior managers.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2011)

*Lewisham Anti Cuts Carnival Sat 19th Feb*

Just got this in an email -

Saturday 19 February a huge day of Auction will take place across Lewisham, Almost 100 Union , Residents Groups, Pensioners and Student Groups , The save our Library Campaigns and others have come together to highlight the massive cuts faced by Lewisham Residents.
Every Venue in the Borough facing the Cuts will have a small demo outside from 11am, to be followed by a Huge Carnival March with Bands, Puppets and more to encourage everyone young and old to take part, residents will take Pots and Pans and make as much noise as they can at 11am, giving every resident a chance to express disgust at the level of these cuts, remember in Lewisham Labour have wasted Millions and spend almost £7 million a year on Consultants.
Convoy wharf will see a huge demo as part of the Day of auction with a huge number of Community Groups who have been attending the planning meetings hold a huge day of auction to raise awareness before the next planning meeting, which unless we protest loudly, will get the go ahead and 444 storey Blocks will blight our water line..and cause 12 years of misery to local residents with no community gain, in fact the huge scale will see Evelyn street turned into a giant Car Park, on a site which is Landlocked with river one side and very small Access from Grove street.. It may look pretty in the pictures, but these proposals are not about being a great place to live, but about making lots of money.., a small number of Boats will link Convoy wharf to Canary wharf with Banners, The walls of the site will be turned into a giant notice board for people and Children to paint what they would like to see on the site, and for all residents to plaster reasons for objections, Live music, Face painting will help with the Carnival feel for the Day, with Every open if possible joining the Main Demo from Lewisham Town Hall at 1pm.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 8, 2011)

Birmingham - Wed 12th January,West Midlands Right To Work  - Support the Birmingham Refuse Workers
Protest: Wednesday 12th January, 5:30pm
Front of Council House,
Victoria Square.

Solidarity with Birmingham refuse workers who had a one day strike on Dec. 20th and are currently working to rule with 2 more strike dates announced on 13th and 14th January.. Strike is over a pay cut of up to £4,000 - iirc they (or maybe just GMB) got a 93% yes vote on strike action.. binbags are piling up on the street - we've not had ours collected for getting on for a month now, and the strike days next week fall on our normal collection day so it'll be at least another week.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 8, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Just got this in an email -
> 
> Saturday 19 February a huge day of Auction will take place across Lewisham, Almost 100 Union , Residents Groups, Pensioners and Student Groups , The save our Library Campaigns and others have come together to highlight the massive cuts faced by Lewisham Residents.
> Every Venue in the Borough facing the Cuts will have a small demo outside from 11am, to be followed by a Huge Carnival March with Bands, Puppets and more to encourage everyone young and old to take part, residents will take Pots and Pans and make as much noise as they can at 11am, giving every resident a chance to express disgust at the level of these cuts, remember in Lewisham Labour have wasted Millions and spend almost £7 million a year on Consultants.
> Convoy wharf will see a huge demo as part of the Day of auction with a huge number of Community Groups who have been attending the planning meetings hold a huge day of auction to raise awareness before the next planning meeting, which unless we protest loudly, will get the go ahead and 444 storey Blocks will blight our water line..and cause 12 years of misery to local residents with no community gain, in fact the huge scale will see Evelyn street turned into a giant Car Park, on a site which is Landlocked with river one side and very small Access from Grove street.. It may look pretty in the pictures, but these proposals are not about being a great place to live, but about making lots of money.., a small number of Boats will link Convoy wharf to Canary wharf with Banners, The walls of the site will be turned into a giant notice board for people and Children to paint what they would like to see on the site, and for all residents to plaster reasons for objections, Live music, Face painting will help with the Carnival feel for the Day, with Every open if possible joining the Main Demo from Lewisham Town Hall at 1pm.


 
Looks good - no info up on the laca website yet though


----------



## love detective (Jan 8, 2011)

it's not a specific LACA thing but a joint one between loads of groups (the LACA site rarely gets updated with stuff anyway)

there's will be a website for it at www.carnivalagainstcuts.org.uk but it's not up and running yet


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 9, 2011)

love detective said:


> it's not a specific LACA thing but a joint one between loads of groups (the LACA site rarely gets updated with stuff anyway)
> 
> there's will be a website for it at www.carnivalagainstcuts.org.uk but it's not up and running yet


----------



## treelover (Jan 10, 2011)

sounds really imaginative, good stuff


----------



## BigTom (Jan 10, 2011)

News from BATC meeting tonight - better meeting than last time, that was mostly taken up with arranging stuff for a big demo on Feb 26th in Brum - council meets on 1st March to set the budget.

So this is advance notice of a demo/rally/march in brum on Sat. 26th Feb - details are to be decided, but basically your standard Brum thing - start at Chamberlain sq., march round the city centre and back to Victoria Sq. for a rally with speakers.. will have to see about anything more interesting happening alongside that.. 
Going to be a public meeting (with speakers etc.) on either 10th or 17th Feb to build for the demo, plus leafletting/stalls through Feb. in both City Centre and local areas - anyone in Brum who would be up for helping, esp. with the local stuff should let me know.

Meeting also talked about binmen strike and supporting them - Right to Work have a solidarity demo at the council house and have asked people to bring along some bin bags to leave outside the council house  and talk of taking non-violent direct action to stop/slow down the casual worker crews from doing their collections on the weekends.. 

Bit of discussion about the TUC demo in March and transport and making sure all the unions link up wrt transport and that there is provision for non-union members as well (eg: service user groups, immigrants, unemployed, family/friends of union members) to be on coaches/trains.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't make it. I've done my back in quite badly.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 10, 2011)

Is there gonna be a demo when the council sets the budget on 1st March?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2011)

*When*: Tuesday 11 January 2011, 5:00pm
*Where*: Courtfields School, Mantle Street, Wellington, Somerset TA21 8SW



> On the 15th December 2010, Somerset County Council announced proposals that would result in the closure of 20 public libraries across the county. According to the plans:
> 
> * The public library service in Somerset will face budget cuts of 25%.
> * 20 libraries will have funding removed – more than half of the current number.
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2011)

*When*: Monday 7 February 2011, 12:00pm
*Where*: Queens Square, Bristol bs1 




> Join us in a demonstration outside the South-West offices of the Legal Services Commission on Monday 7th February at Queens Square from 12 noon. Visit advicewest.org.uk or call 0117 929 2153 for more information.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2011)

Reminder - *today*:

11th - Save EMA, rally/march in city centre 4pm.


----------



## DeadRussian (Jan 11, 2011)

*Notts SOS conference
Saturday, 15th. January
Old Lenton Community Centre*

The anti-public spending cuts campaign, Notts Save Our Services, is holding a one day event on Saturday, 15th. January at Dunkirk and Old Lenton Community Centre.  We are bringing together a wide range of providers and users of vital services.  The aim is to develop effective, challenging ways of opposing and obstructing the Coalition Government’s assault upon both the public and voluntary sectors.

Brainstorming groups will focus on areas such as local government, education, benefits/pensions, health services, military spending, etc..  The conference runs from 10.30 to 16.00 with food and refreshments available.  All opponents of the public spending cuts are welcome and further details are available on our website http://nottssos.org.uk.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2011)

Map of public libraries slated for closure - almost 400. FFS.


----------



## treelover (Jan 11, 2011)

fuel protests are looking likely next month, Fb pages full of discussion, etc, bit of a quandary for many activists I imagine


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 11, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Map of public libraries slated for closure - almost 400. FFS.


 
Some people trying to encourage library occupations: http://occupyyourlibrary.wordpress.com/


----------



## BigTom (Jan 11, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Is there gonna be a demo when the council sets the budget on 1st March?



I hope so, but it won't be driven by birmingham against the cuts - nothing was mentioned at the last meeting about doing anything anyway, the next meeting is on the 24th and I'll raise it then.
Unfortunately it's a weekday and I think the council session runs from 2pm-5pm, so I'll only be able to join anything after school.. 
Actually, someone did talk about getting into the public gallery and doing a banner drop but that you get searched and the chances of taking anything larger than a hanky is small.



butchersapron said:


> Reminder - *today*:
> 
> 11th - Save EMA, rally/march in city centre 4pm.


 
This was in Birmingham, although there were quite a few Save EMA demos around the country today (but mostly they started earlier afaik) - Notts and Brum were both on ITV Central news - http://www.itv.com/central-west/student-protests54164/ I've got no idea how other places got on, Leeds had a couple of people tweeting from it and it sounded lively.


----------



## Urbanblues (Jan 12, 2011)

Windrush Square, Brixton on Saturday 15th January at 11 am.


----------



## ymu (Jan 12, 2011)

BigTom said:


> Actually, someone did talk about getting into the public gallery and doing a banner drop but that you get searched and the chances of taking anything larger than a hanky is small.


 
White T-shirts and marker pen?


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2011)

Another good Sheff meeting last night.  Website set up (http://sheffieldanticuts.wordpress.com/), demo more planned (January 29th) , secret plan to invade Liberal Scum conference and garrotte Clegg forged.


----------



## treelover (Jan 12, 2011)

'Chair: Martin Mayer (UNITE busworkers branch and Sheffield TUC Treasurer) 

Vice Chairs: Ben Morris (NUT and Right to Work) and Marion Lloyd (PCS).

Treasurer; Maxine Bowler (UNITE)

Membership Secretary; Robbie Faulds (PCS)'


I know its an interim measure, but I hope the steering comittee becomes a bit more representative, they are all Trots except for Martin


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 12, 2011)

Around 800 to a 1000 at a Unison rally in Newcastle this evening, quite a militant mood all things considered.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 12, 2011)

''The SE Region of the TUC have called for Saturday Jan 15 as a day of action against the cuts. We hope you can join us in Lewisham High Street between 11am and 1pm to support a street stall. The South London Press will be sending a photographer – so bring colleagues, union banners etc.
We will meet outside the threatened Opening Doors centre at 121 Lewisham High Street. As well as leafleting for the Feb 19 and March 26 events, we plan to have a board showing where the cuts will hit services in the borough and invite members of the public to add their own stories too.''


----------



## BigTom (Jan 12, 2011)

ymu said:


> White T-shirts and marker pen?


 
like it  We'll work something out I'm sure, can't let the council budget meeting go without a whimper on the day, in the council house and outside it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 13, 2011)

Cameron agrees to consider anti-strike law reform

Sort of wake up time any lazy bastards  left - they're coming for you. They're coming for you right now. Contact your local anti-cuts group or you union rep - contact someone. Because they're coming.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 13, 2011)

_How dare those dastardly union oiks challenge us?_

Spitting basically, fucking nasty party and no-one even seems to notice.....


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Jan 13, 2011)

> PUBLIC RALLY
> Preston Against Cuts
> 15/01/2011
> 12 noon
> ...




Meetings sponsored by Preston & South Ribble Trade Union Council
prestonagainstcuts@gmail.com
Facebook - search “Preston Against Cuts”
RESISTING ALL CUTS
DEFENDING COMMUNITIES
Proposed cuts will destroy lives, and the poorest, most
vulnerable will be hit the hardest. “Take Responsibility” is what
the government is telling us - what a shame that doesn’t apply to
the banks that were bailed out and the big businesses who
avoid paying tax...
Find out more: www.falseeconomy.org.uk
We are opposed to all cuts to public
sector, public services and welfare.
www.prestonagainstcuts.org.uk


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2011)

Swindon anti-cuts group up and running

*Sat Jan 22nd and sat Jan 29th, both at 11pm, by the water feature where Canal walk meets Bridge street - Leafleting to advertise demos/the campaign 

*Weds 26th Jan, 7.30pm, Alexander House, Fleming Way, Swindon - Next organising meeting for Swindon Anti-Cuts Campaign 

*Early Feb, date TBC, - Council buildings, Euclid Street, Swindon - Evening demo to protest the next full council meeting. The last one got 75 people out, which ain't bad for Swindon, but we want to make the next one bigger, noisier and angrier! 

*March 5th (Sat), midday, Wharf Green, Swindon - Protest against the cuts. 

*March 8th (provisional date) - Pilgrim Centre, Swindon - Public meeting against the cuts. 

We will also be running transport from Swindon to the big March 26th demo in London. 

To get involved in the campaign, drop us an email at swindonagainstcuts   @  yahoo.co.uk


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone help?

British Sea Power want to do some gigs in libraries to help the anti-cuts stuff.


----------



## past caring (Jan 14, 2011)

You'd cut your fucking throat though, after a night listening to that wibble.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2011)

They're great - our first musical difference i think!


----------



## past caring (Jan 14, 2011)

It probably is, at that...tbf I've only seen them live a couple of times and not properly sat down to listen to any of their albums at all, so I might be  doing an injustice. It was a good line though, too good to miss.

Will stop derail....


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 15, 2011)

Interesting:

Library emptied in bid to fight closure



> A town has emptied its library in a bid to fight plans to close it down.
> 
> People in Stony Stratford, near Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire, have spent the week withdrawing their maximum allowance of books in protest against council plans to close it as part of budget cuts.
> 
> And today they said the plan had been a success, with all 16,000 books withdrawn from the library.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## BigTom (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah, that sounds like a cool idea for a protest, I hope it gets replicated elsewhere


----------



## radio_atomica (Jan 15, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone help?
> 
> British Sea Power want to do some gigs in libraries to help the anti-cuts stuff.


 
oh, Lancaster library puts on indie gigs every so often - they could contact them....


----------



## Urbanblues (Jan 16, 2011)

treelover said:


> ...they are all Trots except for Martin


 
Yeh, Martin just gives us all the trots!


----------



## love detective (Jan 17, 2011)

small but significant victory in lewisham re academy schools

Looks like the governors of Tidemill Primary are to withdraw their application to become an Academy after analysis of their application by campaigners revealed serious flaws in the financials put forward by the Head Mark Elms (this is the guy who was in the news last year as being the highest paid primary school head in the world).


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jan 17, 2011)

radio_atomica said:


> oh, Lancaster library puts on indie gigs every so often - they could contact them....



Aye, they do.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 17, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> They're great - our first musical difference i think!


You heard their latest album yet? Not as good as their first two IMO.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2011)

I have, it's pretty much the same album as the previous one again! 

I shall send on the lancaster library info ta RA.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 17, 2011)

DEFEND PUBLIC SERVICES
SAY NO TO CUTS - Unfair, Unacceptable, Unnecessary

JOIN THE PROTEST MARCH AND THE RALLY AT THE CIVIC CENTRE
MONDAY 17th JANUARY

5.30pm - March from Ducketts Common, Turnpike Lane tube. Called by Haringey Council Trades Unions. All welcome. Please bring banners!

6.30pm - General Rally outside the full Council meeting, Civic Centre, N22
Bring friends, workmates and neighbours - and your own placards and banners. Please try to ensure your local group or organisation is
there. Organised by HAPS - and backed by the Save Haringey's Youth Centres campaign.

7.30pm - Support the deputations due to address all the Councillors inside the Civic Centre.


The Government is threatening Haringey with over £87m cuts in the next 3 years (£46m in the coming year alone) to our
libraries, schools, health services, old peoples homes, youth centres, community centres and facilities, green spaces, public
service jobs (1,000 under threat), voluntary projects, welfare benefits, housing rights and much much more...  In addition
£17m of money promised from central government has already been axed or frozen. If these cuts are allowed to go ahead they will be the
worst in our borough's history. The Council are currently consulting to find out what local residents think about all this - so now is the time for everyone to speak out and to join the protests.

The Haringey Alliance for Public Services has already held rallies
and a 250-strong demonstration to show that people do not have to
accept these cuts. Together we can defend our vital public services
from cuts, closures and privatisation threats! The full Council will
be meeting on the 17th January to discuss what to do next.
Councillors must demand adequate government funding, reject
privatisation, oppose and refuse to implement cuts - or stand
down in favour of others who will resist cuts.

CUTS: Unfair, unacceptable and unnecessary

Good public services, and a universal welfare system, are central to
what's good about Haringey and our lives. We all need good health
care, schools and nurseries, community centres, well-run parks and
libraries, social services, affordable housing, safe and attractive
neighbourhoods, decent jobs, and an adequate and reliable income for
unwaged people. Previous generations fought hard to win such
improvements.

Devastating - and unjustifiable

The Council estimates it will have to make up to £87m cuts over
the next 3 years, and the NHS faces similar threats. If not countered,
the cuts will be devastating for all our local communities, for those
working in the local public sector and other jobs, for many vital
public, voluntary and community projects, services and facilities
- and for the most vulnerable, including those reliant on
housing and incapacity benefits.

The Government was forced to back down after 5,000 people marched to
save the Whittington Hospital. Students have held a number of massive
demonstrations and occupied many colleges to defend public access to
further education. 1,000 local teenagers have formed a campaign to defend local
youth centres. Local trades unionists are mobilising to defend local jobs under
threat.Together we can reverse the cuts programme if we take action and say
NO. We call on all Haringey's residents, community groups, workers,
and trades unions to link together and stand up for what's right. We call on
Councillors to reject privatisation, oppose all cuts and refuse to implement
them - or make way for others who will join the fightback.

The Haringey Alliance for Public Services (HAPS) is a network of
community and residents groups, trades unions and political
organisations, and many concerned individuals. It is open to all
those living or working in Haringey. We support opposition to the
running down, closure or privatisation of any local public services,
and support campaigning for improvements. We promote communication
and co-ordination, mutual aid and solidarity among all those
affected. Why not get involved?


----------



## past caring (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw someone post something about a Southwark group, but I cannot bleedin find it now....


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2011)

Southwark Save Our Services?  

http://twitter.com/SouthwarkSOS
http://southwarksaveourservices.blogspot.com/


----------



## past caring (Jan 17, 2011)

Will this be the SWP lot, or the Counterfire lot?


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2011)

If there is a split, I'd guess at that one being Counterfire


----------



## past caring (Jan 17, 2011)

Nah, I did a bit of googling the other day after being unable to find the post on here (am sure there was a Southwark group posted about, but maybe not on this thread) and "Southwark anti-cuts" only brings up Southwark Save Our Services, so doesn't appear any splits so far. There is a meeting Weds I will try to get along to, but I have also got to pick the missus up from the Eurostar.....


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 17, 2011)

Birmingham students have occupied the maths-physics bridge to protest against threatened redundancies and department cuts. We have turned this shared space into an open forum for a wider education debate.

We warmly invite you to come along and join in the occupation!

Why are we in occupation?

We are in occupation because the university are placing many jobs under threat, causing unnecessary stress to staff and causing long lasting damage to the development of the university Birmingham.

Staff Job losses are already affecting the student experience, job losses at sociology essentially reduced students degrees to what they could gather out of the library, theology cuts reduced the number of staff departmentally to 20.

Right now research fellows in the School of Education have been formally placed at risk of redundancy after a review that as unfair, inaccurate and rushed, find  out more about this case on our blog see http://birminghamstudentsagainstcuts.blogspot.com/

We demand that the university makes a pledge to not make any unnecessary cuts, to run all reviews, with an external advisor, take into account staff/student criticism, give staff fair opportunities for input and take all decisions to democratic bodies like the senate.

For the education staff we believe this entire process must be restarted, this time done fairly and the staff in the education department given an apology, for the needless stress caused them by the manner of the review.

We demand the university does everything in it is power to keep fees down and pledges to make sure that education remains a resource that all can access. We demand that plans to cut scholarship budgets in College of Engineering and Physical Sciences are reversed.

We demand that the university is open with it cuts to Geography, biosciences, environmental sciences, the medical school, European Languages, Ancient and Medieval Studies, Theology and Religion and African Studies  International Development Department that it has outlined in the sustainable excellence plan

We demand that the university criticizes the Browne review as a socially regressive plan and that David Eastwood apologises for his role in encouraging cuts and fees.




From birmingham uni students


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 17, 2011)

if they're planning to be there still late tonight I'll pop in after training.

Blagsta, I'm sure I must know you!


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 17, 2011)

The occupation have now been blocked off by the university and security. No one is being allowed in and no one is being allowed out. The students inside have no clean water or sanitation facilities. This is an absoloute disgrace and is in violation of their basic human rights. Call the Vice Chancellor's office on 141 0121 414 4536 to complain and hopefully we can get the occupation open again.
If you can, it would also be helpful to join the group by the Watson Building entrance to the Physics Bridge to put pressure on the university security to respect basic human rights.




Update from students


----------



## BigTom (Jan 17, 2011)

The occupation at birmingham ended this evening after security and police violently removed the occupiers.. I'm not entirely clear on how they gained access to the space, I think they forced their way through the doors - one student is going to be making an official police complaint - and they then forcibly ejected everyone, assualting at least two students in the process.. 
Cuts and bruises only but they'll be contacting lawyers and at least making internal complaints to the university about how security handled the situation.  Have got photos and statements, and other people will be taking pictures of any bruising that appears overnight.

I went down after work, and hung around outside.  I was joined by some students who had been let out after one of them had to leave for health reasons, with the promise that they would be allowed back in (which obviously wasn't going to happen but they had to get that person home).. 
I think it was at about 7pm that security and police stormed the room, I was outside and heards shouts and screaming but couldn't get access into the building.

They are a bit shell-shocked but are getting statements down tonight or tomorrow morning.  They knew that the uni wouldn't be happy about them being there, but I don't think they expected this.


----------



## grogwilton (Jan 17, 2011)

Reading SOS are organising a save our NHS meeting in the Great Expectations pub on london street. Starts at 730pm, in the library room. This comes after an 60 strong anti cuts demo organised at quite short notice with little publicity, and all my local pubs and shops have taken posters for the nhs meeting. Even some of the tories on the Reading FC forums are opposed to the NHS reforms and these are the type of people who smeared Jody Mcintire and are actual tory party members.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2011)

*Tuesday 25th - Protest at Southwark Council meeting*

Assemble 3 pm at Southwark Town Hall, Peckham Road SE15. The protest will then continue throughout the Council meeting which starts at 4 pm.We need hundreds of people outside to tell the Council: 'No Cuts!'


http://southwarksaveourservices.blogspot.com/


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2011)

Any reports back from today's national TUC meeting of all affiliated unions to discuss co-ordinated action from march onwards yet?


----------



## BigTom (Jan 22, 2011)

No, but NCAFC have agreed to affiliate with Coalition of Resistance, which isn't a surprise iirc Clare Solomon is counterfire and so is CoR .. haven't heard anything back from NSSN yet either to see whether SP have taken that over.
Didn't know TUC were meeting today as well


----------



## BigTom (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh dear, sounds like SP have split NSSN by flooding the conference with SP ppl and getting NSSN to setup another national anticuts organisation, which I think will be looking to fight parliamentary campaigns..


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 22, 2011)

BigTom said:


> Oh dear, sounds like SP have split NSSN by flooding the conference with SP ppl and getting NSSN to setup another national anticuts organisation, which I think will be looking to fight parliamentary campaigns..


 
The vote was almost 4 to 1 in favour of setting up a national anti-cuts campaign. 

As I understand it, only shop stewards and other union activists eligible for NSSN membership could vote on this particular question, as it was a decision of the NSSN. After the decision to set up a campaign was made by the NSSN, anyone could vote on the decisions of the campaign.

I haven't heard of any splits or walkouts. It may be that a few partisans of the CoR or RtW will leave, I suppose. But there really weren't very many of them at the conference.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought that quite a few of the NSSN activists had said they would walk as there was no need for a third national anti-cuts group to duplicate what RtW and CoR are doing, and that SP were using NSSN to create an organisation which would already have a network of ppl so that SP would have something to rival SWP and counterfire.  If i've got that wrong I've misread something somewhere.
I don't really see the point of another national anti-cuts organisation run on trotskyist lines tbh, but there is another thread somewhere about that.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 22, 2011)

BigTom said:


> I thought that quite a few of the NSSN activists had said they would walk as there was no need for a third national anti-cuts group to duplicate what RtW and CoR are doing, and that SP were using NSSN to create an organisation which would already have a network of ppl so that SP would have something to rival SWP and counterfire.  If i've got that wrong I've misread something somewhere.



It is possible that some people may leave, and it's certainly true that some people hold the incorrect view you describe above, but there just weren't very many of them. They were outvoted 4 to 1 and, at least as far as I am aware, there was no walkout.




			
				Big Tom said:
			
		

> I don't really see the point of another national anti-cuts organisation run on trotskyist lines tbh, but there is another thread somewhere about that.


 
I'm not sure what you mean by "Trotskyist lines" in this context, but there are two key distinctions between the NSSN's anti-cuts campaign on the one hand and CoR and RtW on the other:

1) It will be a democratic organisation. The conference today was the only one so far held in the anti-cuts movement which was mostly devoted to speakers from the floor rather than platform speakers, which allowed votes on motions, and which gave speakers from each side equal time.
2) Crucially, it will oppose all cuts - including Labour Council cuts - and it won't present Labour Councillors who vote for cuts as part of the anti-cuts movement. This is the central political distinction between the NSSN's approach and that of the other two bodies.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah 4 to 1 is a very large majority.
By trotskyist lines I mean with a central organising committee deciding on actions etc., organised top-down rather than bottom-up and as a single group rather than a network of activists (I'm not expressing that last bit well, I hope you know what I mean).
From what you ahve said my impressions of what is going to happen are wrong so fair enough.

I've not had any contact with CoR and only with RtW in Brum, which is a tory/lib dem council, I thought RtW did oppose all cuts including those by labour councils (I haven't a clue about CoR, they've no presence in Brum so I've not looked at them).
Sounds like you know more than I do anyway.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 22, 2011)

BigTom said:


> Yeah 4 to 1 is a very large majority.
> By trotskyist lines I mean with a central organising committee deciding on actions etc., organised top-down rather than bottom-up and as a single group rather than a network of activists



Well they did elect a committee, so you are at least partially correct - it's not an anarcho style horizontal network. Which in my experience at least is a good thing.




			
				Big Tom said:
			
		

> I've not had any contact with CoR and only with RtW in Brum, which is a tory/lib dem council, I thought RtW did oppose all cuts including those by labour councils


 
RtW (which is to say, the SWP) are of the view that it's "sectarian" to demand Labour councillors don't vote for cuts. It's not that much of an issue in a Tory council, but in places like Lewisham they've been running around setting up rival local anti-cuts groups including councillors who vote for cuts.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Jan 22, 2011)

> 2) Crucially, it will oppose all cuts - including Labour Council cuts - and it won't present Labour Councillors who vote for cuts as part of the anti-cuts movement. This is the central political distinction between the NSSN's approach and that of the other two bodies.



The national committee of COR has just voted for a clear no to all cuts policy, as did the anti-cuts workshop at the founding conference. But heh, don't let that get in the way of a good far left argument around semantics.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jan 22, 2011)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> The national committee of COR has just voted for a clear no to all cuts policy, as did the anti-cuts workshop at the founding conference. But heh, don't let that get in the way of a good far left argument around semantics.



If you actually believe that the CoR leadership will take a hard line on Labour councillors who vote for cuts I have a bridge to sell you. Both Counterfire (the dominant organisation) and Socialist Resistance (retaking their long term position as bootlickers to Rees and German) regard doing so as "sectarian" as "narrowing the movement" etc.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Jan 22, 2011)

Well the national committee just passed a resolution saying they will not work with any councillors who are making cuts. I have many problems with Counterfire and Socialist Resistance but both were at the national committee and both supported the resolution. Why the SP could have got involved in COR, given they are bigger than both Counterfire and Socialist Resistance put together I don't know. But now you have your very own anti-cuts organisation, with a built in majority of the SP.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 22, 2011)

I think we should probably take this to another thread rather than derailing this one which is supposed to be about regional events/actions/groups. I know I started the derail but I reckon we should keep it on the thread about the NSSN conference


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2011)

*Bristol 25th* Council Resources Scrutiny Commission Budget meeting, *5.30pm* at *The Council House*. Need as many people as poss at *college green* before then.


----------



## janeb (Jan 23, 2011)

YORK

We had a really positive planning and strategy meeting in York today, plenty of good ideas for the next few months - anyone wanting to come along to our next meeting it's a week on Tuesday (1st Feb) at the Black Swan


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 24, 2011)

Defend Haringey’s Health Services (DHHS)

The Better Local Healthcare Campaign call a DHHS meeting to plan action aga
inst
proposals in the Health & Social Care Bill that will break up the NHS and t
he
ongoing cuts to healthcare services.

January 31st 2011
6pm – 8pm
Big Green Bookshop
1 Brampton Park Rd
London N22 6BG
020 8881 6767

All welcome!

Brampton Park Road is off the west side of Wood Green High Road, half way
between Wood Green and Turnpike Lane tube stations, on bus routes 144, 184,
221, 67 & others.

Anger is mounting now the bill has been published (to be found at
http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201011/cmbills/132/11132.pdf
Our membership and support is growing – we shall be putting out leaflets 
to the
public before the above meeting. Anyone can write letters; ask for help if
needed.

Donations needed!

To support us please send your details to the address below.
(cheques made payable to Better Local Healthcare Campaign. Post to Coordina
tor
Janet Shapiro, 30a Connaught Gardens, N10 3LB)


----------



## BigTom (Jan 24, 2011)

Birmingham tonight is planning meeting for Birmingham Against the Cuts to get plans together for the public meeting on (iirc) 17th Feb (thursday evening?) and the demonstration against the council cuts on the 26th Feb.  6pm, Unison offices, 19th Floor, McClaren Tower, Priory Queensway.

This weekend, 29th is CWU demo/rally about keeping the Post Office in public ownership and on sunday 30th is a UKUncut action.

I don't think there's anything else during this week but check on www.birminghamagainstthecuts.wordpress.com - the upcoming actions page


----------



## BigTom (Jan 24, 2011)

Next meeting of Birmingham Against the Cuts will be in 2 weeks - Monday 7th Feb (I think, should check calendar really).. 

There are two Save Our NHS meetings this week: Wed, 9pm at Kings Head nr Bearwood and Thursday 7pm at Lamp Tavern, Digbeth

link to 38 degrees page - these are not 38 degrees events but have been organised by ppl in Brum, the one on thursday is being organised by an NHS worker who is in IWW, she doesn't know who setup the event on wednesday unfortunately, she's tried contacting him but hasn't heard back.. 
anyway I'll be going to the one on thursday


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice one Tom


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 25, 2011)

Lewisham Carnival Against the Cuts website
http://carnivalagainstcuts.org.uk/


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 25, 2011)

UNITE FOR EDUCATION, FIGHT EVERY CUT 
– London Demonstration – Saturday 29th January

The demonstration is being led by the student organisations behind many of the protests last term, and is officially backed by UCU and PCS, and Unison HE, and others.  When our students march, we will march alongside them.

As with the concurrent demonstration in Manchester, the London demonstration is for everybody, not just staff and students currently in Education, who wishes to stand up against the ConDem cuts. Colleagues are encouraged to promote the demonstration as widely as possible. Please do bring friends, family, neighbours, and circulate this invitation among your London and South East based members.

The demonstration will be starting at ULU, Malet Street at 12 o’clock and heading for Parliament. The closing rally will be taking place outside Victoria Towers Garden next to Parliament. More information at http://educationactivistnetwork.wordpress.com/2011/01/14/29th-january-demonstrations


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 25, 2011)

Southwark council met today and refused to set an 'illegal budget'. So the budget proposals with the £33 million in 2011 and  £18 million in 2012 cuts  now looks set to be passed after it's gone to consultation

http://www.peoplesrepublicofsouthwa...ew=item&id=1294:southwark-no-to-cuts&Itemid=3.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 25, 2011)

Save Cotteridge Neighbourhood Office!

Join UNISON and Right to Work activists in a visual protest, campaign stall
& leafleting - all welcome

Sunday 30th January, 11am, Cotteridge Island

We will be using cardboard to symbolically "board up" the Neighbourhood
Office, highlighting the council's plans to cut in half the number of
neighbourhood offices and close the Cotteridge office.

In solidarity

Nick Burke
UNISON steward and Right to Work campaign activist
(personal capacity)
nick.r.burke ( at ) gmail.com


p.s. I've already discussed with some (but not yet all) of you the idea of
setting up a local anti-cuts group in the Stirchley area.

The idea is to get together local campaigners, trades unionists, students,
basically anyone who is prepared to get involved in anti-cuts activities in
the area.

Following this action alongside workers at the Neighbourhood Office, I think
it would be good for us all to get together informally for a coffee and to
discuss the next steps in our local campaigning.

Please feel free to pass this email on to any individuals or organisation
you know of, who you think would like to get involved in stopping the cuts
in Stirchley.


-----
Might go down to this before the UKUncut action depending when I get back from London

edit: didn't notice his phone number and broken the email addy


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 26, 2011)

Hopefully that's something we can do on Sat!

[edit]
I mean Sun!


----------



## BigTom (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, it'd be good if you can get down there, they are closing a lot of neighbourhood offices and this is the closest one to you afaik.  Nick wants to build local groups and I did think of you when he was talking about this.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 26, 2011)

J from SWP came round other week to ask if we were interested in local group.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah yeah, it could well have been him as well, I'm not sure of the name tbh, I assumed it was nick after that post.. 

In other news, 10 students from University of Birmingham are facing disciplinary procedures over their occupation: http://bit.ly/gd6sy0

It's a strange thing though - one of the students facing disciplinary procedures wasn't even in the occupation (or outside of it), and they've not taken disciplinary action against all of the students.  It's not at all clear why they've chosen the students they have, or why they've levelled the same charges at all of them.
They are either on a fishing expedition (which would make sense if this was a police investigation, but it's not, it's internal university stuff), or they are simply seeking to intimidate some of the group.
It's going to backfire though, especially since they've chosen to discipline someone who wasn't there.. 

I think the uni are coming off badly in this though, they evicted violently and are now (imo) victimising certain people, who I guess they see as the ringleaders or main trouble makers (which isn't true).

We'll see what happens at the disciplinary hearings.
Anyway, it'd be good if people could sign the petition linked to from that blog, just to add a bit of pressure onto the university when they are deciding what they should do.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 27, 2011)

J is a her, I don't want to use full names on here.


----------



## love detective (Jan 27, 2011)

*Mandy Destroys World Capitalism
*
Mandy Destroys World Capitalism reveals the dark heart of the credit crunch. And explains how Mandy Jones, a miners daughter, brought down Bankster Securities and the entire banking system to destroy world capitalism.

A black comedy with drama at its heart, this play went down great in Manchester. Come along and enjoy.

In partnership with Artists of Resistance and Lewisham Anti-Cuts Alliance and the White Circle theatre company.

Professional actors and direction. 

All profits to the anti-cuts movement

Entry just £5

19 March · 19:00 - 22:00
Albany Theatre Douglas Way. Deptford. London SE8 4AG


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 30, 2011)

*What*: Anti Cuts Action Bristol public meeting
*When*: Monday 31st Jan
*Where:* The Factory, 3 Cave street off Portland Square, St Pauls
*When*: 7.30pm



> There will be a feedback presentation about the Network-X gathering and a discussion on where the autonomous anti- cuts movement can go next. Also to propose the idea of hosting the next network-x gathering in Bristol. If you want to get involved with whats happening in the anti-cuts movement, get involved with organisng the next network-x gathering and find out about groups mobilising against the cuts in the region then come along!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 30, 2011)

*SATURDAY 19TH FEBRUARY
PONTYPRIDD* (that's south wales for those that don't know)

An all wales mobilisation of trade unions and community groups to demonstrate against the cuts. Supported by UNISON, PCS, UNITE, GMB and local trades council.

Meet 11:30 am, main entrance to Ynysangharad park, to be followed by a march through town an ending with a rally in the Muni Arts Centre.

Intended to be a protest against the cuts in general, but recent events in the local council (rhondda cynon taff) will be motivating some to focus their anger closer to home.


----------



## love detective (Jan 30, 2011)

the next budget setting council meeting in lewisham has been moved from the usual (and previously planned) 7:30pm in the evening to 10am in the morning

at the last one (the 'riot') the police had to close down the main through route for the south circular road to 'defend' the town hall - if that was to happen again at this time of day it would turn into a fairly effective economic blockade, restricting the movement of goods & labour power through one of the busiest roads/through points in the area - if they don't close it down it would make it very difficult for them to do what they did last time


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 30, 2011)

Link for any Cornish posters reading this thread - Cornwall Anti-Cuts Alliance


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 30, 2011)

http://buckssos.wordpress.com 

(Nothing on there so far mind you)


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2011)

Interesting article in Total Politics re campaigning against the cuts and a familiar script for those who are doing the cutting

http://www.totalpolitics.com/magazine_detail.php?id=1096


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 30, 2011)

i looked but the dark blue background and black text combined with the content ("don't fight every cut unless you want to look like a total canute" ho ho very funny) just made my eyes bleed.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 31, 2011)

*Barnet*

Please sign this petition to stop the closure of Rithmik Youth Music Studios 


http://www.petition.co.uk/do-not-close-rithmik-youth-music-studios


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 31, 2011)

*Southwark*

THURSDAY 3rd

Speech & language therapists strike. Visit their picket line – Sunshine House, 27 Peckham Road SE5 8UH from 8.30am onwards, with a rally at 12 noon just across the road from Sunshine House at Lucas Gardens, opposite Southwark Town Hall.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 31, 2011)

Pickets lines this week iirc outside a local hospital, will post up the details when i have it


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 2, 2011)

*Lewisham*

The council’s next budget setting Mayor and Cabinet meeting will be held at 9am on February 17 and at 10am for the full council meeting on March 1. 

http://www.crystalpalace-today.co.u...ine=Police order daytime budget meeting start


----------



## BigTom (Feb 2, 2011)

*Birmingham* - Ian Duncan-Smith is visiting Sparkhill Job Centre on Friday (4th Feb), join the welcoming party - 10:30am.. Corner of Highgate Rd and Stoney Lane, B12 8AF 
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=197750246908201

On Saturday, Save Birmingham Youth Service is doing a rally in Chamberlain Square from 1pm, Jack Dromey MP and Cllr Salma Yaqoob are speaking at it.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 2, 2011)

Oxford: 

Please come and join in the library read-ins on the 5th Feb across Oxfordshire, called by Oxfordshire Anti-Cuts Alliance. Please contact jim_cranshaw@yahoo.co.uk for further info

Littlemore library 10 am

with Sally Nicholls

Bampton library 10 am

with Mary Hoffman

Blackbird leys library 11 am

with special guest


Botley library 11.30

with Julia Golding


Central library 12 noon

with Philip Pullman


----------



## dennisr (Feb 3, 2011)

DAVID WILLETTS is coming to Queen Mary University today - 12am on the Whitechapel Campus - PROTEST! Please share and pass on!


----------



## dennisr (Feb 3, 2011)

Update: Willets is coming to whitechapel campus of Queen Mary, (not Mile end) meet whitechapel tube at 11.45am! or come direct to http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?clien...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ8gEwAA


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2011)

*Cardiff / South Wales TONIGHT Thurs 3 Feb*

for some reason (some explanation in the Cymru/Wales forum thread) there are 2 anti cuts meetings on in Cardiff tonight about a mile or so apart


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/341912-Cardiff-Rally-Against-the-Cuts



> Cardiff Rally Against The Cuts
> 
> *Transport House, Cathedral Road, Cardiff, CF11 9SB
> 
> ...



and 



> *Cardiff Against The Cuts meeting*
> 
> The movement against the cuts is building momentum. RMT train drivers working for Arriva Trains Wales were striking on the 27th December in protest at unfair pay, CWU members from around the UK will converge on David Cameron's constituency in January to protest against plans to privatise Royal Mail, both the NUT and UCU education unions are discussing balloting for strike action against cuts to pension entitlements - as are PCS - and in every workplace, college and university there's discussion and debate about how to stop this vicious government in its tracks.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTom (Feb 4, 2011)

*Brimingham - Cotteridge/Stirchley*



> Protest to save Cotteridge Neighbourhood Office
> Last Sunday 12 local activists joined in a visual protest, campaign stall and petitioning, to raise awareness and kick off the campaign to defend our neighbourhood offices.
> 
> 
> ...



apol for the c+p, on lunchbreak and no time, just thought I'd get this up


----------



## dennisr (Feb 5, 2011)

FBU Members meetings - across the UK: http://www.firebrigadesunion.org.uk/?p=1505#more-1505

21 February – West Sussex
21 February – FBU regional office, East Sussex
22 February – Abbey Rangers, Addlestonemoor (next to Chertsey fire station)
22 February – Kent

4 March – Wortley Hall, South Yorkshire
16 March – Colwyn Bay fire station, North Wales
17 March – Cardiff Central fire station, South Wales
17 March – The Red Lion Morriston, Swansea, Mid & West Wales
21 March – Region 12
23 March – Region 6

Some venues to be confirmed. Speak to local brigade officials for details.

Meetings already held:
17 January – Malvern fire station, Hereford & Worcester
17 January – Telford fire station, Shropshire
18 January – West Bromwich fire station, West Midlands
18 January – Rugby fire station, Warwickshire


----------



## dennisr (Feb 5, 2011)

Liverpool & Bath March against cuts today. (Liverpool 11am Town Hall & Bath Assemble at noon at the Abbey)


----------



## dennisr (Feb 5, 2011)

Campaign for public libraries - day of action in most libraries today. Speak to staff and give them your support.


----------



## dennisr (Feb 5, 2011)

SOUTHAMPTON & BUCKS MEDIREST WORKERS
The website for workers who work for Medirest in Southampton & Buckinghamshire: http://sabmw.weebly.com/index.html

Ongoing strike movement across Medirest sites

Stewards and Contacts: http://sabmw.weebly.com/meetings--events.html


----------



## dennisr (Feb 5, 2011)

*South East Region Anti-Cuts Day School* Hosted by Brighton Stop the Cuts
19 February · 10:00 - 17:00
Location	Falmer House, University of Sussex, Brighton

The Brighton Stop the Cuts Coalition is holding a day school against the cuts on the 19th February. We are working with and encouraging activists from groups across the South East and those who haven't a group in their area.

The agenda is still being finalised, but we will be hearing from Pat Sikorski RMT Assistant General Secretary, and have sessions including: Fighting Cuts in Local Government, Benefits, Health, Education, Anti-cuts Economics, The case for public ownership, Political representation, forming and building anti-cuts groups in your area.

Registration will be from 10am, a full agenda will be out shortly. Please invite activists from across the area. We are planning to provide creche facilities, music after and there is a bar... 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/group.php?gid=115148898535213


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 5, 2011)

dennisr said:


> SOUTHAMPTON & BUCKS MEDIREST WORKERS
> The website for workers who work for Medirest in Southampton & Buckinghamshire: http://sabmw.weebly.com/index.html
> 
> Ongoing strike movement across Medirest sites
> ...


 
thanks dennis for this, one of the hospitals around the corner from me


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 5, 2011)

Anti-cuts demo in Hammersmith & Fulham this coming Monday
http://hfconwatch.blogspot.com/


----------



## Urbanblues (Feb 5, 2011)

Comrades

As you’ve probably heard by now Lambeth Council will be meeting over the next few weeks in order to put the final touches to budget cuts of nearly £40 million. Cuts on this scale will devastate public services within the Borough; and, it’ll be working class people who feel the bruising brunt of this destruction of the welfare state.

A group of concerned Lambeth residents and workers in the Borough including Lambeth TUC, SOS, Lambeth Pan Disability Forum, Defend Council Housing, Lambeth Pensioners’ Group, Black Activists Against the Cuts, Unite, Unison and PCS members and others will be marching on the Town Hall on Monday 7th February to express our anger at the proposed destruction of our public services.

We want hundreds, if not thousands, of people to attend; we want people to march and show solidarity against the vicious cuts about to be inflicted upon us. If enough of us cry out the same message “NO TO THESE UNECCESSARY CUTS!” we might just effect change.

So, please assemble at Lambeth ACCORD 336 Brixton Road London SW9 7AA on Monday 7th February 2011 at 5 pm.

Seán


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 5, 2011)

*Lewisham*

A  read in at New Cross library has turned into an occupation, protesters are going to be in there until midday tomorrow!

http://twitter.com/CActionLewisham


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 5, 2011)

*Preston*



> Preston Against the Cuts
> Public Outcry!
> Public Rally
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTom (Feb 6, 2011)

*Birmingham*

Unison council workers have voted to have a strike ballot over cuts, this was done by a show of hands at mass members meetings earlier this week, attended by 3000 council workers I guess.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/No-to-cuts-in-Birmingham-Council-jobs-and-services/283680224753

They also filled 6 coaches for the TUC demo in March at the meetings.

I would guess the strike ballot will pass resoundingly when they have it, I don't know when that is, but I will update as soon as I hear anything more.


----------



## dennisr (Feb 6, 2011)

*Tower Hamlets anti-cuts meeting*
http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/articles/11108/04-02-2011/tower-hamlets-anti-cuts-meeting

"Nearly 200 people came to a meeting in Bow, east London, on Thursday 3 February to protest against cuts in services. The event was organised by the Tower Hamlets council joint unions.
Tower Hamlets, which is now run by a newly elected mayor and his cabinet, is proposing to axe vital services, including closing whole departments, as well as cutting hundreds of jobs this year alone."


----------



## dennisr (Feb 6, 2011)

*Hackney*
MATCH AGAINST THE CUTS Saturday 19th February, Assemble at 12 noon corner of Stoke Newington high street & Somerford grove, then the march will go along the high st down Dalston on way to the town hall


----------



## dennisr (Feb 6, 2011)

*New Cross library occupied by anti cuts campaigners*

http://laca.org.uk/2011/02/05/new-cross-library-occupied-by-anti-cuts-campaigners/

Also from LACA: *Alternatives to cuts*
http://laca.org.uk/why-cuts-arent-necessary/


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 6, 2011)

dennisr said:


> *New Cross library occupied by anti cuts campaigners*
> 
> http://laca.org.uk/2011/02/05/new-cross-library-occupied-by-anti-cuts-campaigners/
> 
> ...


 
The library occupation was great. Not necessarily right for a long-term occupied space but was great for a short period - and got loads of publicity as it was part of the national day of action on libraries (and a guy put some effort into sorting out press release and media contacts beforehand).

The occupation started with about 30 people and about 15 stayed overnight. Given that it attracted passing traffic from the street, got on major news outlets and got the Chief Executive of Lewisham out of bed on a Sunday morning to give nonsensical orders to his security guards, I think it had a fair impact for such a small number of people. Perhaps occupying public buildings could be an interesting next step in other places.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 6, 2011)

Brainaddict said:


> The library occupation was great. Not necessarily right for a long-term occupied space but was great for a short period - and got loads of publicity as it was part of the national day of action on libraries (and a guy put some effort into sorting out press release and media contacts beforehand).
> 
> The occupation started with about 30 people and about 15 stayed overnight. Given that it attracted passing traffic from the street, got on major news outlets and got the Chief Executive of Lewisham out of bed on a Sunday morning to give nonsensical orders to his security guards, I think it had a fair impact for such a small number of people. Perhaps occupying public buildings could be an interesting next step in other places.


 well done for staying all night


----------



## BigTom (Feb 7, 2011)

*Birmingham*

Wed 9th Feb - Erdington local anti-cuts group meeting, 7pm, Church at top of George Rd

Sat 12th - Save Birmingham Youth Services national demo rally thing in Solihull.. will need to find details of this actually, will be back to post on it seperately tomorrow probably.

Thursday 17th - Birmingham Against the Cuts - Public Meeting - speakers: cllr Salma Yaqoob (respect), Caroline Johnson (Unison council branch), Paul Mackney (ex Gen Sec UCU), Martin Empson (Campaign against Climate Change - talking about green jobs for growth), John Lister (Health Emergency) + speakers from local campaigns..
7:30pm, Council House.. 

Monday 21st - Black Activists Rising Against the Cuts (BARAC), public meeting 6:30pm, African Carribean Millenium centre, 339 Dudley Road, Winson Green, B16 4HB

Sat 26th Feb - Birmingham Against the Cuts demonstration/march/rally against council cuts, assemble Birmingham Cathedral, 12pm.  March route to be agreed with the police, speakers to be confirmed.  Want to make this a big demo.

Tues 1st March - Birmingham Council budget setting meeting - meeting starts at 2pm.  Demonstration outside the council house also starts at 2pm.  I'll be at work but hopefully there will be a demonstration inside the council house as well (until people get chucked out anyway)

Birmingham Against the Cuts planning meetings: Monday 14th Feb, 18:30 and Tues 22nd Feb 18:30, Unison Offices, 19th floor, McClaren Tower, Priory Queensway


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry couldn't make it again, didn't get back from London until 8. Any plans for leafleting or flyposting for demo?


----------



## BigTom (Feb 7, 2011)

yes.. there'll be city centre stalls on saturday 12th and local ones on the 19th.
will be flyposting but don't know where/when yet, got to organise that..

plans by IWW to go around in a camper van on sunday 20th (are you on the west mids iww mailing list? we've been talking about it there).  take the message to the people etc.. 

I hope there will be more leafleting being done locally, I know you're in touch with the stirchley/cotteridge group so see what goes on there.
Plans to leaflet at train stations were mentioned at the meeting tonight
I'll probably wander around my local area sticking leaflets through doors.. maybe along with an IWW "the only cuts we need" one as well (said leaflet doesn't exist yet mind)


----------



## dennisr (Feb 8, 2011)

*This evening - Surrey*

Tues Feb 8th - 8.30am Lobby of Surrey County Council. Organised by SC Unison & Save our Services. (County Hall, Penrhyn Rd, KT1)


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 8, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Anti-cuts demo in Hammersmith & Fulham this coming Monday
> http://hfconwatch.blogspot.com/



Got home last night after the council meeting to discover that the bastard Tories had sold Palingswick House to Toby Fucking Young and the Irish Cultural Centre.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 8, 2011)

BigTom said:


> yes.. there'll be city centre stalls on saturday 12th and local ones on the 19th.
> will be flyposting but don't know where/when yet, got to organise that..
> 
> plans by IWW to go around in a camper van on sunday 20th (are you on the west mids iww mailing list? we've been talking about it there).  take the message to the people etc..
> ...



Cool.  I may be in town on Sat, def be in Cotteridge on Sun.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 8, 2011)

*Cambridge*



> Demonstrate Against the Cuts
> Saturday 12th Feb
> Midday - Assemble on Parker's Piece
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=125969844137647
> ...



Stuff


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2011)

Various demo's against the Lib Dem Spring Conference being organised by the Sheffield Anti Cuts Alliance.

Friday 11 March, 4.30pm, demo outside the Town Hall
Saturday march 12 - events on Devonshire Green & march to the conference.

Unison are trying to sabotage any campaign locally, with the branch officeers threatening to mail all members telling them not to attend any demo's because they've been 'hijacked' by the far left who want to make trouble.  The wankers.

Also, protest at the council budget meeting on March 4th, also outside the Town Hall.  From 11 am.

And finally, most union members should be able to get free transport down to London on the 26th either via their own union, or the Trades Council.  PM me for details.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2011)

Bristol UWE strike this Thursday - being used as anti-cuts point. I'l post up times for picket lines/meetings in a bit


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody wanna ambush a Tory?:This just in on HAPS network;

Public Meeting on Spending Cuts
6.30pm on 24th March at the Gladys Child Theatre, Southgate College

Please come and have your say about the spending cuts by the Council and Government.

Difficult decisions are being made to deal with the huge debt inherited from the previous Government. I want to ensure that we focus limited taxpayers’money on supporting the vulnerable and foster an economy which is built on sustainable growth and not unsustainable debt. As Parliamentary Private Secretary to the Rt Hon Oliver Letwin MP, Minister for Government Policy, I have a good opportunity to make your voice heard at the heart of Government. I would encourage you therefore to come to Southgate College on 24th March at 6:30pm for a chance to discuss this very important issue.

I look forward to seeing you there.

Best wishes



David Burrowes MP
Member of Parliament for Enfield Southgate
PPS to The Rt Hon Oliver Letwin MP


----------



## dennisr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Waltham Forest*
19 February at 12:00 at Abbots Park, Leyton
DEMONSTRATE!!! Waltham Forest Anti-Cuts Union has called a demo against all cuts in jobs and services Saturday 1...9 February Assemble 12 noon at Abbots Park, Leyton March to the town square ...Bring placards, banners, Email anticutsunionwf@gmail.com for leaflets, posters etc


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 9, 2011)

"Sleep Out" to protest *Cornwall* Council's cutting 40% from the Supporting People budget. County Hall, Truro from 6pm Sunday, 13th February

http://www.cosgarne.com/


----------



## dennisr (Feb 10, 2011)

*Sell Out Simon!*
Tomorrow 11:00 at *Liverpool* community college duke street
Simon Hughes, the deputy leader of the Lib Dem party is popping along to Liverpool Community College this Friday.... This is the same man who abstained from the tuition fee's vote & voted to scrap EMA. This is the same man, who in September came to LCC Arts college & did not once mention the cuts that have NOW hit the college. Last week, support staff were informed that many of them will have to re-apply for the jobs that many of them have had for years. Others face re-deployment. Others face dismissal. This could happen at any time in the next few weeks. These cuts are real, they WILL affect you, they WILLl affect Liverpool. Mr Hughes needs to see that Liverpool's youth will not tolerate this, we will not take these cuts lying down, we will stand united with public sector workers and college staff and fight these devastating and scandalous cuts. Duke Street college is the catering & Beauty college right by China town arches! It is also home to a high proportion of ESOL students, which is also under threat from fund cuts!


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 10, 2011)

For (North?) London Activists

Hackney Alliance to Defend Public Services and Haringey Alliance for Public Services are supporting a meeting to bring together borough alliances against cuts, from across London. There is an idea is to create a London Wide Alliance of Borough Anti Cuts Groups ( or similarly named ). There are no concrete proposals as yet and personally I think the first meeting should just be introductions and ideas sharing.  Maybe we could aim to get a London websote up and running for now with details of groups and events 

We have a room at The Cock Tavern booked for Wednesday 2nd March between 7-9 but have just heard that that may be the night of the Hackney Council big cuts announcements

So I have also provisonally booked the WEA near Old Street for the 9th March (£30) and George at Camden Unison is also trying to book the 9th March at Camden Town Hall (Free!)     confirmation details to follow asap 

So please get back with shows of interest and also if you can fill in any details I am missing from below ( I went thru the False Economy and COR websites)
I have missed off local RTW groups as I believe they are all affiliated to borough alliances

And for now some dates of major Lobbies at Cuts making meetings 

Islington 17th Feb   
Tower Hamlets 23rd Feb
Camden Monday 28th Feb
Hackney prov Wednesday 2nd March
[+ Haringey 24th Feb]
[+ Lewisham 19th Feb]

Cheers Glyn Harries Joint Secretary Hackney Alliance to Defend Public Services 
***********************************

please respond to hackneyalliance@hotmail.co.uk

or via your local groups-PM me for email addys of other groups


----------



## dennisr (Feb 10, 2011)

*A reminder for Lewisham*
Join the march in Lewisham on Saturday 19 - Stop the Big Society, Big Con - Stop the sell-off of our Libraries and Children's Centres!

http://carnivalagainstcuts.org.uk


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 10, 2011)

*People’s Convention  How can councillors resist the cuts?*

This Saturday (12th Feb)
 Discussion with Councillors Michael Lavalette (independent socialist, Preston), Charlynne Pullen (Labour, Islington) and Dave Nellist (Socialist Party, Coventry)  and  John McDonnell MP chairing the debate.

http://l-r-c.org.uk/events/detail/a-peoples-convention-to-build-resistance-to-cuts-and-austerity/


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 10, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> This Saturday (12th Feb)
> Discussion with Councillors Michael Lavalette (independent socialist, Preston), Charlynne Pullen (Labour, Islington) and Dave Nellist (Socialist Party, Coventry)  and  John McDonnell MP chairing the debate.
> 
> http://l-r-c.org.uk/events/detail/a-peoples-convention-to-build-resistance-to-cuts-and-austerity/


 
Maybe councillors could help resist the cuts by addressing a rally and march called by the local TUC in their own ward, rather than wandering around London helping build the profile of the SWP?  This is the more appropriate link methinks:
http://righttowork.org.uk/2010/11/peoples-convention/


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2011)

talk about building the profile of the swp, and then post a link ti their site ...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 10, 2011)

*Kensington & Chelsea*

Meeting of the Kensington & Chelsea Anti-Cuts campaign 
Wednesday 16th February 2011
6:30pm to 8:30pm 
The London Lighthouse, Lancaster Road, W11 1QT
Speakers include: Tony Benn, Bob Crow (RMT), Alex Kenny (NUT Executive), Pamela Dominey (Unison steward)

The Council will be announcing approximately 200 redundancies, with proposed closures of an Older People’s Day Centre and Mental Health befriending schemes, the privatisation of Mental Health Day Centres and cuts in Family & Children Services, including Youth Services.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 11, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> talk about building the profile of the swp, and then post a link ti their site ...


 
It was to indicate that this type of event is considered more important than action in the area they are supposed to represent.  I previously posted the Preston event, for which I make no apology, that is at the same time (and in said councillor's own ward).  The committee have asked him to speak - he has turned them down because he's at an SWP co-organised event in London - he has not been publicised to speak at that until now (so it's not a longstanding engagement).  

The SWP do actually have another elected councillor who never speaks on their behalf - maybe he could have been asked.  
http://www.bolsover.gov.uk/councillors/806-councillor-ray-holmes.html
Well, he certainly used to be an SWP member, but has not been mentioned by them since 2007 and signed a declaration of interest in 2009 describing himself as a member of Respect.  Maybe he's been forgotten about by the SWP or no-one's told him they've left Respect (but I bet his name was included in the number of members reported at the conference last month!).  The other two SWP councillors pre 2007 split, in Tower Hamlets, are now famously ensconced in the Tory and Labour Parties!


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2011)

funny how you never criticised Galloway for doing basically the same thing when he was an MP.

But, why dont you just keep your pathetic sectarian whining to another thread, eh?


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 11, 2011)

belboid said:


> funny how you never criticised Galloway for doing basically the same thing when he was an MP.
> 
> But, why dont you just keep your pathetic sectarian whining to another thread, eh?


 
I think you must be confused.  

It was the SWP that refused to criticise Galloway when they were in Respect.  

SR criticised Galloway, in public, for missing a key parliamentary vote on the 'terrorism' bill, and for going on Big Brother where he missed countless meetings. SR supporter Liam Macuaid publicly criticised Galloway for his lack of presence in Tower Hamlets while an MP.

http://www.isg-fi.org.uk/spip.php?article382
http://www.isg-fi.org.uk/spip.php?article235

Even when SR defended Galloway against the SWP, this was always couched in the criticism of his lack of accountability and absences, eg

"too often we find out what George is doing - appearing in Big Brother (the most controversial with many of us); not standing for Parliament next time; standing for Parliament next time; standing for the European Parliament, etc - from the media, and not through Respect, and when it is already to late for a collective approach.

The NC has no involvement, that we are aware of, in what George does in Parliament. We need to connect the work in the councils and in Parliament more directly to the leadership bodies. Officers or NC members are unable to take responsibility for what the organisation does in these important areas of work unless they are well informed about it. "
http://www.isg-fi.org.uk/spip.php?article584


----------



## love detective (Feb 11, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> For *(North?)* London Activists
> 
> Hackney Alliance to Defend Public Services and Haringey Alliance for Public Services are supporting a meeting to bring together borough alliances against cuts, from across London. There is an idea is to create a London Wide Alliance of Borough Anti Cuts Groups ( or similarly named ). There are no concrete proposals as yet and personally I think the first meeting should just be introductions and ideas sharing.  Maybe we could aim to get a London websote up and running for now with details of groups and events


 
Not just North, this is London wide - we got the invite the other day as did many other south london boroughs


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2011)

Fisher_Gate said:


> I think you must be confused.


 
as you arent in SR, what they say has nothing to do with you, does it?

Anyway, back to the point...


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 11, 2011)

belboid said:


> as you arent in SR, what they say has nothing to do with you, does it?
> 
> Anyway, back to the point...


 
I think you must be confusing SR with the ISG, which no longer exists ...

I realise that the pace of events is very fast these days, but do try to keep up!

As for the getting back to the point ... I'm quite looking forward to actually demonstrating against the cuts tomorrow, rather than sitting cooped up in a room in London with a bunch of sectarians arguing the toss about which of their various fronts is the best.  Unlike in Manchester two weeks ago hopefully we'll be able to have some contact with a few ordinary people too!


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2011)

Not at all.  You carry on with your hypocrisy tho, it's the only thing you seem any good at.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lancashire* (Updated)



> Protests Planned as County Council to Vote on Service-Slashing Budget
> 
> Stop the Cuts Protests are planned throughout Lancashire as Lancashire County Council faces a vote on plans to cut £179.1m from its budget over the next three years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 11, 2011)

belboid said:


> Not at all.  You carry on with your hypocrisy tho, it's the only thing you seem any good at.


 
I don't usually get any compliments at all, so ta and good luck yourself.


----------



## love detective (Feb 11, 2011)

take it elsewhere lads


----------



## BigTom (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm off on a school trip next week so I'm going to post a few different things here for stuff over the next couple of weeks

*Birmingham*

Refuse workers have voted to take further industrial action, not sure when strikes will be but I'll keep things updated here when I do.
http://birminghamagainstthecuts.wor...agement-workers-vote-to-resume-strike-action/

*Saturday 12th*

Stalls in city centre from 12-2 and in Kings Heath from 11-1.  Promoting Birmingham Against the Cuts public meeting next week and demo on the 26th, save the nhs, CROSSBrum, unison Save our neighbourhood offices... 

*Sunday 13*

Save Our Neighbourhood offices stall & visual protest (they put cardboard over the windows of the neighbourhood office, works surprisingly well to attract attention), Cotteridge Island from 11am

*Thurs 17th* 19:30, council house.

Brum Against the Cuts public meeting.. Speakers: Cllr Salma Yaqoob (respect, Sparkhill & Sparkbrook); Caroline Johnson (Unison, City Council branch); Paul Mackney (ex Gen sec of UCU); Martin Empson (Campaign for Climate Change, talking about green jobs for growth rather than climate change) & John Lister (Health Emergency).
Plus some speakers from local campaigns and contributions from the floor.

imo should be a decent public meeting, some good speakers, Caroline from Unison should be interesting as Unison are preparing for a strike ballot which will hopefully see much of Birmingham city council going on strike.  John Lister from Health Emergency speaking about the Nhs would be interesting too.  Only concern is that they have too many speakers and there won't be enough time for each of them.

*Saturday 19th* Stalls for BATC in local areas over the city - pm me if you want to know who to contact to join someone in your area (or do a stall yourself if we haven't got one in your area already)

*Monday 21st February*: Black Activists Rising Against the Cuts (BARAC) Public Meeting – 6:30pm, African Caribbean Millenium Centre, 339 Dudley Road, Winson Green, Birmingham B18 4HB

*Saturday 26th* Say No To  Council Cuts demonstration/rally - 12noon Birmingham Cathedral, St. Philips Place.. march route & speakers tbc

hopefully this will be quite a sizable demo, with thousands of council workers making up the bulk of it, but it's been arranged rather quickly so I'm concerned that other people won't know about it.  Budget meeting takes place on the following Tuesday (1st Mar), and there will also be a demo outside the council house from 2pm on the 1st.  I hope there will be demonstrations inside the council house as well, but I won't be able to get there until later on, after work, so I've no idea if anything will happen on that score, esp. since the council have started locking their doors whenever a demo comes anywhere near.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 11, 2011)

*Dudley*

19:30, Thurs Feb 24th - Public meeting with Mark Serwotka + speakers from Unison, FBU, NUT and local groups
Brierly Civic Hill Hall.

Facebook event


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2011)

i must admit its dead cheeky but i would encourage people to sign-up for justice for all please. send a message to ken clark that we won't take this shit.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 13, 2011)

*Birmingham*
Tomorrow!



> Some public sector unions will be leafleting / holding a stunt on Monday 14th Feb (valentines day) under the theme of 'Love public Services', there will be a stunt outside the town council at 2pm and then leafleting of new street station at 4:30 to 6pm to catch commuters



afaik this is PCS and Unison, no idea what is going to happen though.


----------



## Zeppo (Feb 13, 2011)

PCS love public services - London National Gallery noon should be fun.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

Big rally/march in bristol this Saturday - Castle Park to College Green 11 am kick off. If you see a handsome chap going round easton delivering march leaflets this afternoon, that's me. If you're a lib-dem come up and say hello.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 14, 2011)

300 people at a rally in Middlesbrough this Saturday so I hear. And a slightly smaller number in Darlo at the same time.


----------



## treelover (Feb 14, 2011)

There are good reports on the protests in Cambridge and Preston, the demos seem to be getting more diverse, more young people, creative, noisier and bigger as time goes by, good stuff

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2011/02/473958.html

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2011/02/473995.html

Oxford

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2011/02/473929.html


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 14, 2011)

treelover said:


> good stuff



Knock me down with a feather! Why aren't you moaning?


----------



## love detective (Feb 14, 2011)

Lewisham this week:-

Thursday 17th - Lobby of the Mayor & Cabinet at 8am (the cowards have moved their cabinet & council times for all meetings concerning budgets from the usual 7:30pm to 9am to stop the public attending)

Saturday 19th - The Carnival - Protests/Focus Points at 23 different places around the borough from 11 till 12 and then they all join up for a procession starting at 1pm from Catford townhall to the Lewisham grassy knoll


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 14, 2011)

love detective said:


> Saturday 19th - The Carnival - Protests/Focus Points at 23 different places around the borough from 11 till 12 and then they all join up for a procession starting at 1pm from Catford townhall to the Lewisham grassy knoll


which start point do you recommend?


----------



## love detective (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's a list of them all - Probably the one at Catford Library might be the best, as that's right opposite the town hall where all the other ones will make their way to at 12:30 for the procession thing, so will be more activity around there i'd imagine (I'm doing the one at Downham - Tess Culnane's territory!)


----------



## Macullam (Feb 14, 2011)

Middlesbrough rally, 300 is that the socialist worker report? I would guess about 200 not bad considering the level of organisation and stage of the cuts on Teesside.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 15, 2011)

HOUSING EMERGENCY: 


Haringey Defend Council Housing invites you to 

Lobby Lynne Featherstone MP 

from 3.45 pm, Friday 18th February, 

Hornsey Central Library, Haringey Park, Crouch End, N8 9JA 

The Coalition government intends to cut Housing Benefit, cut decent homes spending, introduce near-market renting by housing associations, and introduce new time-limited council and housing association tenancies in place of permanent tenancies. 
All of these policies will have a devastating effect on the lives and life-chances of local people. None of them were included in the Conservative or Liberal Democrat election manifestos. 
In opposition, Lynne Featherstone signed Early Day Motions supporting investment in council housing, and opposing attacks on our security of tenure. Why has she changed her mind now? 
Come along to support this lobby of Lynne Featherstone’s surgery, where a delegation will be meeting Ms Featherstone at 4.00pm.   
Bring your neighbours and friends - bring banners and placards. 
More information from 

Paul Burnham 

Haringey Defend Council Housing 
***********************************
To all interestedM me for Paul's contact details


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 15, 2011)

love detective said:


> Here's a list of them all - Probably the one at Catford Library might be the best, as that's right opposite the town hall where all the other ones will make their way to at 12:30 for the procession thing, so will be more activity around there i'd imagine (I'm doing the one at Downham - Tess Culnane's territory!)


ta for that.Yes, catford looks right
e2a; Now to find a BEEG saucepan!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 15, 2011)

Birmingham
Stirchley and cotteridge against the cuts public meeting
Wed 23rd feb,7:30 pm
Cotteridge church, cotteridge island

Day care centre for the elderly at the church under threat as council withdraws funding, also the cotteridge neighborhood office facing closure


----------



## BigTom (Feb 15, 2011)

Birmingham
Thursday 17th, public meeting
7:30 pm, council house
Speakers:
Cllr salma yaqoob, respect party
Caroline johnson, unison council branch
Paul mackney (? Iirc applies on his name), ex gen sec ucu
Martin empson, campaign for climate change, talking about green jobs for growth
John lister, health emergency

Plus speakers from local campaigns and contributions from the floor

---
The next planning meeting of birmingham against the cuts should be on tuesday 22nd at 18;30 in unison offices,19th floor mclaren tower


----------



## dennisr (Feb 16, 2011)

*Brighton - loads on here:*

TODAY (16th Feb) 6pm at Friends Meeting House.
Demonstrate at the 'consultation' meeting which is part of the process of breaking up the NHS. These so called reforms will massively damage our health service in the interests of opening it up for private profit. Please try to make it down.

17th Feb Council Cabinet meeting lobby against Portslade Academy plans 3:30pm Hove Town Hall. Once again privatisation is the driving force behind the break up of our public services. Say no to schools being run by private business people. Yes to community schools, they work!

19th Feb Zombie Kids Against The Cuts! Demo, Lewes Precinct Midday, dress as a zombie...

Sunday 27th Feb Fund Raising All Day Gig from 11am. Upstairs at the Albert. Relax, listen to a wide range of great music, support the campaign.

3rd March Full Brighton Council meeting, demo and rally. Assemble 3pm Outside Kings House Grand Avenue. Rally from 4pm at Brighton Town Hall


10th March Keep Our Forests Public Meeting 7pm Brighthelm

19th March Keep the Post Public Bus tour and Brighton demonstration. 12:30pm at the Level.

20th March Keep Our Forest Public Demo/ramble Friston Forest final details TBC

26th March TUC Demo. Email your union branch or the trades council for coach seats.


----------



## dennisr (Feb 16, 2011)

*Hackney*

Hi all a final reminder it is the Hackney Alliance's "Hackney Marches Against the Cuts" march this Saturday 19th February.

We are assembling at Somerford Grove/Stoke Newington Road at 12 midday, with some short speeches, then to march noisily through Dalston and over to Hackney for a rally there at 2pm.

It is vitally important for the anti-cuts campaign that as many people attend this as possible. We have seen recent marchs in Haringey and Islington of c.1000 people and of course we would like to, and expect to, beat our north london neighbours!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 16, 2011)

birmingham

Birmingham against the cuts local stalls and leafleting
Sat 19th
Www.birminghamagainstthecuts.wordpress.com
for details, i'm on my phone and c&p'ing it all is too difficult

There was a good response to the stall in the city centre last saturday now it's time to build in local areas and hopefully start up a few more local groups like stirchley and cotteridge against the cuts


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 16, 2011)

love detective said:


> Lewisham this week:-
> 
> Thursday 17th - Lobby of the Mayor & Cabinet at 8am (the cowards have moved their cabinet & council times for all meetings concerning budgets from the usual 7:30pm to 9am to stop the public attending)
> 
> Saturday 19th - The Carnival - Protests/Focus Points at 23 different places around the borough from 11 till 12 and then they all join up for a procession starting at 1pm from Catford townhall to the Lewisham grassy knoll


 
also happening today is the Goldsmiths teach in  followed by a public rally that starts at 6.30

http://homepages.gold.ac.uk/ucu/


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 16, 2011)

dennisr said:


> *Hackney*
> 
> Hi all a final reminder it is the Hackney Alliance's "Hackney Marches Against the Cuts" march this Saturday 19th February.
> 
> ...


shit,that clashes with Lewisham


----------



## dennisr (Feb 16, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> shit,that clashes with Lewisham


 
that sort of thing will be happening all the time now - no real problem in that all are local drawing on local people who are much less likely to turn out for other boroughs.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 16, 2011)

> Council workers stormed the Civic Centre in Southampton moments before the councillors finalised £25m budget cuts



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-12483403


----------



## dennisr (Feb 16, 2011)

LAMBETH COUNCIL CUTS BUDGET VOTE - DEMONSTATE, PROTEST & LOBBY!

Time: 23 February · 18:00 - 21:00
Location: Lambeth Town Hall, Brixton Hill
Created by: Lambeth Save our Services

On the 23rd February Lambeth Council meets in full to vote on its proposed budget and we, Lambeth Save Our Services, will be protesting against it, just as we did on the 7th February when hundreds protested at the last cabinet meeting.

What is getting cut?

Almost every council service, anything up to 1000 council workers, 25% of all staff, this includes:
...
The entire park ranger service
The entire school crossing patrol service which serves 24 schools
More cuts in Children’s Services
Libraries budget slashed – staff cut, Nettlefold hall closed, four of nine libraries under cuts consultation
Discretionary freedom passes for adults with mental health problems
Regeneration schemes on housing estates
Cuts and privatisation in adult social care
Lambeth and Lewisham Colleges to merge – massive cuts to local education
Reduction in highway maintenance levels and potholes
Rent rises whilst there are less staff to keep estates safe, clean and in decent state of repair
Maintenance of the borough’s parks, cemeteries and crematoria is to be scaled back.
Street cleaning levels reduced
Many cultural events scrapped
Three out of four Public toilets to close
Noise nuisance service
Reduction in the Faith Engagement Programme, which helps to support events such as Holocaust Memorial Day and Peace on the Streets and other community events and projects.
Any much more. For more info see the council website (400+ pages!) or check this websites for Cutswatch updates

For more info see http://lambethsaveourservices.org/2...il-cuts-budget-vote-demonstate-protest-lobby/


----------



## dennisr (Feb 16, 2011)

*Liverpool: Lobby Of Culture Minister*
Tomorrow 17:00 at Liverpool Walker Art Gallery. William Brown Street Liverpool.
Tory Culture Minister Ed Vaizey, is visiting Liverpool, and the Walker Art Gallery. While the Con/Dem goverment ...cut our services to shreds, including Libraries the Arts and Culture.The Lobby is being organised by the PCS Union whose members will be bearing the brunt of the cuts in job losses. Please bring your Banners and tell Vaizey !No to cuts in jobs and services !


----------



## treelover (Feb 16, 2011)

why we fight...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/video/2011/feb/16/precariat-flexible-labour-market-video


----------



## treelover (Feb 17, 2011)

lovely pic here of 'Save Levenshulme Baths' what a great banner...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 17, 2011)

Tonight, *weston-super-mare*, the Blakehay Theatre (not the playhouse!), 7:30 Pm - anti-cuts meeting/public sector workers 'teach in' type thing. The budget is being set on the 22nd as well (tueday next) so people will be using this to help organise a picket outside (any weston people remember the huge turnout for the setting of the poll tax - town hall stormed, thousands there).

Also this friday, *Bristol* IWW anti-cuts meeting at Friends meeting house (the old market one) open to public from 8pm onwards.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 17, 2011)

R.I.P 
5 Lewisham libraries
http://snipe.at/scoop/lewisham-council-pushes-through-library-closures


----------



## Sue (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone at this? 

Police were called to calm a town hall meeting when residents heckled councillors as they rubber-stamped soaring parking charges.

The public gallery at Barnet town hall had to be cleared and the meeting suspended as tensions grew.

About 150 protesters attended the cabinet meeting in Hendon on Monday night to question cuts, London's highest parking charge increases and the scrapping of wardens for the elderly as part of a £54 million savings package.

Senior councillors at Conservative-run Barnet - including its combative cabinet member for the environment, Brian Coleman - walked out 45 minutes into the meeting when the heckling became too much.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23924140-police-called-to-town-hall-as-locals-heckle-cuts-meeting.do

It is the Evening Standard hence the emphasis on parking charges I assume.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2011)

and Barnet are supposd to be a trail-blazer in many respects,


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 18, 2011)

treelover said:


> why we fight...
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/video/2011/feb/16/precariat-flexible-labour-market-video


 
pretty decent vid.

Anyone read the academic's book? Any cop?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2011)

_Police officers had to forcibly remove protesters from Islington town hall's public gallery, as the council became London's first to set its new budget. On Thursday night, councillors in the north London Labour borough agreed to make £100m cuts over four years.

About 50 protesters were removed from the meeting, which was then moved to another room without the public. _ beeb


----------



## treelover (Feb 18, 2011)

national media is just not covering this, imo, the MSM is another institution that is failing its constituents


----------



## love detective (Feb 18, 2011)

the southampton council meeting stuff was on the national news this morning (islington was only covered on the reigonal news)

one of 'our' people was physically removed from the mayor & cabinet meeting in lewisham yesterday morning after refusing to leave when the mayor lost his rag and ordered him out the room - was completely random as he was not being any more or less disruptive than anyone else.

to add insult to injury he was then arrested in relation to the Nov 29 'lewisham riot'. None of this was even covered in the local papers


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 18, 2011)

treelover said:


> national media is just not covering this, imo, the MSM is another institution that is failing its constituents


 
Journalists are lazy/time-poor. It would need someone involved in it, who also has a few media contacts, to write a press release (i.e. write the story for them), provide a few people from different areas for them to interview if they want and they'd probably pick it up. I'll put it to the Lewisham group next time I see them.


----------



## grogwilton (Feb 18, 2011)

Reading Council budget setting meeting i this coming Tuesday in the evening. The demonstrations will start at 5pm, at the civic center. All those interested PM me for further details.


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 18, 2011)

Preston protest coverage from the Lancashire Evening Post.  Lots more in the print edition. Videos of the protest on the link below.

Angry scenes as officers eject protestors from meeting

Police ejected protestors from County Hall as politicians voted through £179 million cuts at an extraordinary budget meeting.

The tense meeting had to be halted twice, once when police were called to clear the public gallery and, again, when a fire alarm was activated an hour later, sparking a mass evacuation of the staff, councillors and members of the public.

It was the first time in 20 years that the gallery had been cleared.

During the meeting, Conservative county council leader Geoff Driver was involved in a spat with anti-cuts protestors, who he later branded “unruly louts.”

The decision means that thousands of jobs will now be axed from the authority and many services scaled back over the next three-years. One of the most controversial proposals voted through is the move to shut at least one respite centre for the families of disabled children within the next 12 months, sparking an angry response from the scores of angry protestors who gathered at the meeting. Before the start of yesterday’s meeting dozens of parents affected by the proposals made their feelings clear by staging a protest outside. Some told how important the county’s eight respite centres were to them.

After the meeting Manoj Majhi, 47, whose 14-year-old disabled daughter Amy attends Maplewood House respite centre in Bamber Bridge, which is one of the centres facing the axe, said: “I am totally deflated.

“I came here to see democracy in action and what I got was a sham. They didn’t care one iota what we had to say or how these cuts will affect our families.

The county council budget was approved 42 votes to 23 after more than four hours.

http://www.lep.co.uk/news/angry_scenes_as_officers_eject_protestors_from_meeting_1_3093737


----------



## Fisher_Gate (Feb 18, 2011)

Lancashire Evening Post poll





> Today’s web poll
> 
> Friday, 18 February 2011
> Do you agree with anti-cuts protestors?
> ...


----------



## dennisr (Feb 19, 2011)

Islington people attacked by the police. Activist Suzanne Jeffery & councillors speak out. 


So much for democracy and public accountabiity


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 19, 2011)

*Lewisham*

Big up Lewisham Anti Cuts Alliance - managing to get over 1,000 out to protest despite the pissing down rain
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/8864467.LEWISHAM__1_000_people_march_at_the_Carnival_of_Cuts/


----------



## love detective (Feb 19, 2011)

no way was there a thousand there today!

Was still a good turnout though giving that it was chucking it down all day


----------



## love detective (Feb 19, 2011)

If anyone's interested here's the bulletin (pdf) that we put together and distributed at the carnival today


----------



## BigTom (Feb 20, 2011)

Shropshire demo got 1,000 apparently: http://righttowork.org.uk/2011/02/1000-march-through-the-medieval-streets-of-shrewsbury/

Lots of events this week in Birmingham, I've mentioned them before, just a link to a list

THere will also be a ukuncut action on the 26th in solidarity with the Birmingham Against the Cuts demo.http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/346


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 21, 2011)

_Easily_ 3000 on the bristol one - followed up by some tax-avoider stuff, which was followed by arrests, which was followed protest outside the cop-shop, which was followed by further arrests...you get the picture...lot of people not seen for 20 years coming out of the woodwork....


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 21, 2011)

HARINGEY PROTEST RALLY / CIVIC CENTRE
.LAMBETH COUNCIL CUTS BUDGET VOTE -...
24 February

HARINGEY CIVIC CENTRE  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Created by: Haringey Alliance for Public Services (HAPS), Oktay Sahbaz 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 The Government is demanding £41m cuts this year to our 
LIBRARIES, HEALTH SERVICES, COMMUNITY AND YOUTH CENTRES, SCHOOLS, GREEN SPACES, PUBLIC SERVICE JOBS AND VOLUNTARY ORGANISATIONS, AND MANY MORE VITAL SERVICES AND FACILITIES…

On the day Councillors will be discussing and voting on whether to make such savage cuts, we call on all those who live or work in Haringey to come and speak out together. We don’t have to accept this – w...e can stop cuts, closures and privatisation threats. 

Together we can defend our vital public services!

What can we do together?
----------------------------------------
Together we can reverse the cuts programme if we take action and say NO. We call on all Haringey’s residents, community groups, workers, and trades unions to link together and stand up for what’s right. We call on Councillors to back our communities, reject privatisation, oppose all cuts and refuse to implement them – or stand down.

The Haringey Alliance for Public Services (HAPS) is a network open to all those living or working in Haringey. We support opposition to the running down, closure or privatisation of any local public services, and support campaigning for improvements. We promote communication and co-ordination, mutual aid and solidarity among all those affected. Why not get involved?

Bring friends, workmates and neighbours – and your own placards and banners...

Start by inviting all your facebook friends to this event....


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 21, 2011)

love detective said:


> no way was there a thousand there today!
> 
> Was still a good turnout though giving that it was chucking it down all day


tried to find you & LD - no joy


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 21, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> tried to find you & LD - no joy



Next to the Samosas for Social Change stall


----------



## love detective (Feb 21, 2011)

we met some lovely somalians then a pomegranate juice and a quick speech then back home


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 21, 2011)

oh, such wit...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2011)

love detective said:


> If anyone's interested here's the bulletin (pdf) that we put together and distributed at the carnival today


 
that is good, cheers


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, that is excellent.

*Today*, Bristol and weston budget setting. Bristol College Green from 1-ish onwards. Not sure of the weston time - usually evening, post as soon as i hear for sure.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 22, 2011)

Last Minute - 

 Leeds Town Hall Protest - 12.30pm Weds 23rb Feb.

Council is voting on budget cuts.


----------



## janeb (Feb 22, 2011)

About 100 at the York STC meeting tonight, good platform, good discussion and an excellent chair (if I do say so myself ) - next action, Thursday 24th Feb, 5.30pm, St Helens Square York and then demo outside / inside budget setting Council meeting


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty demoralising turnout at the bristol budget setting - about 40 people there at 1 o clock, plan to disrupt the debate every so often, didn't work, people  gallery cleared and an arrest - by the 10 clock the debate was still going on but there was only two of us left then. There's nothing so smug as a mainstream party local councillor is there?


----------



## treelover (Feb 23, 2011)

got a horrible feeling that the numbers are not growing as expected, 500 coaches for TUC event, is that many in context of say 2003 AW March..


----------



## BigTom (Feb 23, 2011)

Twitter: Leeds Council Chambers being occupied

Don't know much about this, there is some kind of lobby of Leeds Council today, I don't know if they've occupied the chamber whilst it's in use or not.

Shame that not many people turned up to the council meeting BA, especially after so many marched at the weekend.  I hope that Birmingham can get similar numbers out on saturday, but also get them there on Tuesday for the budget meeting.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got back from leeds city council occupation. 

They were supposed to be meeting in full council to vote on the budget - including laying off 3000 people and slashing funding for numerous communtiy groups, projects and local charities. 

About 70 - 100 people turned up in - lots of young people. Security were unprepared and we manaaged to force our way in and occupy the chamber. Appeals by the council executive that we leave and move to the gallery where we would be free to listen to the debate were met with derision.

After about an hour we learnt that the meeting was being reconveened upstairs - determined attempt to get upstairs were defeated by the late arriving coppers. Two women were assualted by police in seperate incidents.

We then learn that the meeting was cancelled and everybody left. Then it turns out that they are planning to do the meeting later today in private back at the council chamber - which by now is totally pigged out. 

Oh well - we were never going to stop them having the meeting in the long run but the anti-cuts movement defeinitely made itself heard.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 23, 2011)

treelover said:


> got a horrible feeling that the numbers are not growing as expected, 500 coaches for TUC event, is that many in context of say 2003 AW March..


 
Not my impression at all - 1000 train places booked from leeds (unision are laying them on) plus 10 coaches. and still plenty of time for that to grow. 
No point comparing it with the anti-war demos - they were exceptional. Compare it with poll tax demos or anti-tory demos in the 80s.
Any demo of over 100,000 is very big - and I'm sure march 26 will exceed that.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 23, 2011)

sterling work of late from you, KT


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 23, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> sterling work of late from you, KT



 cheers - had a bit more back up this time though!


----------



## dennisr (Feb 23, 2011)

Hackney Councillors sign statement against the cuts

The statement below, signed by six Hackney Labour councillors, was prepared for a tabloid paper published by Hackney Unites.

Hackney Unites is a diverse coalition of Hackney-based groups and individuals that have come together to challenge social exclusion and promote social justice.

The Con-Dem Coalition is attacking the fabric of a civilised society: NHS jobs and services are being cut and wholesale privatisation is planned. 3,500 young people in Hackney will lose Educational Maintenance Allowance and student fees are tripling. Access to legal aid is being choked off. Housing benefit restrictions threaten people’s homes. Disrepair stemming from cuts in the Decent Homes programme will affect health and increase stress.

Money available for local councils is to be cut back for four successive years. Some think we should protest - and wait for the next election. Our view is that we cannot wait until the damage is done. Nobody voted to privatise the NHS or make our communities pay for the bankers’ crisis. The government has no mandate. The bankers’ greed caused the crisis - they and their rich friends should pay for it through targeted taxes and a crack down on the tax loopholes used by millionaires and big corporations. As Labour Councillors, along with supporters of the Labour Representation Committee, we support a campaign to defeat the policies of this government through public protest, opposition and defiance.

We would like to see local Councils across London leading the charge and refusing to adopt cuts budgets as a result of government enforced policies and producing a Needs Budgets to show what should be funded. This won’t give local Councils the money to keep services running - but it would give a big boost to the campaign to defeat the government.

Labour needs to reinvent itself as a political movement - not just a party of management and government. Local residents and community organisations need to share their concerns and inform local councillors of the impact of cuts particularly where women, older people, the young, people with disabilities and Black and Minority Ethnic communities will be disproportionately affected by the cuts.

We are facing a national and international emergency and this calls for exceptional measures to mobilise our people and defeat the Con-Dem Coalition. If we do not speak out, our silence will be taken for agreement.


Cllr Barry Buitekant  
Cllr Michelle Gregory
Cllr Linda Kelly
Cllr Deniz Oguzkanli
Cllr Ian Rathbone
Cllr Patrick Vernon

from here: http://www.stopcuts.net/news.14.htm


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 23, 2011)

from HAPS:
Just to let everyone know there are mass protests this week all over 
London outside and inside town halls... including tonight at 
Hammersmith, Lambeth and Tower Hamlets.. tens of thousands of people 
are mobilising to defend our public services!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 23, 2011)

Brixton council chambers have been occupied as well - there's a thread about todays demo in the Brixton forum.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 24, 2011)

HARINGEY PROTEST RALLY / CIVIC CENTRE
THURSDAY 24th FEBRUARY – 6.30pm

Bring friends, workmates and neighbours – and your own placards and banners

6.30pm – Borough-wide rally outside Council meeting, Civic Centre N22
5pm – 6pm – We’re calling for local protests at threatened sites around the borough

The Government is demanding £41m cuts this year to our
LIBRARIES, HEALTH SERVICES, COMMUNITY AND YOUTH CENTRES, SCHOOLS, GREEN SPACES, PUBLIC SERVICE JOBS AND VOLUNTARY ORGANISATIONS, AND MANY MORE VITAL SERVICES AND FACILITIES…

On the day Councillors will be discussing and voting on whether to make such savage cuts, we call on all those who live or work in Haringey to come and speak out together. We don’t have to accept this – we can stop cuts, closures and privatisation threats. Together we can defend our vital public services!


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2011)

A mate of mine gave me a local Unison  leaflet for a protest against the cuts. It listed the services being cut and the impact of them on one side , the other side invited people to attend with glow sticks.


----------



## janeb (Feb 24, 2011)

York Council Meeting was occupied this evening by 6 protesters who vaulted over the barrier from the public gallery - 50 or so of us outside.  Should be some decent coverage on Look North later.

Local press report here

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/8875259.Cuts_protestors_storm_York_council_chamber/


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 24, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> A mate of mine gave me a local Unison  leaflet for a protest against the cuts. It listed the services being cut and the impact of them on one side , the other side invited people to attend with glow sticks.


 
lol! FFS!

The last week or two has seen loads of budget meeting protests across the North East with large turnouts mostly despite being during work hours, must have been over 100 at Morpeth yesterday alone.

Loads of people desperate to get to the March 26th event as well.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> lol! FFS!
> 
> The last week or two has seen loads of budget meeting protests across the North East with large turnouts mostly despite being during work hours, must have been over 100 at Morpeth yesterday alone.
> 
> Loads of people desperate to get to the March 26th event as well.


 
Manchester will be key up here but Unison will only strike if there are compulory redundancies. Lots of community protests and petitions.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 25, 2011)

Frustratingly the Leeds Coalition against the Cuts are dominated by the same trad left dinosaurs who dominated the anti-war stuff. 
After the council occupation quite a few people turned up to their meeing where they did their usual stick of pooh poohing and sidelining suggestions from 'outsiders' and seemingly are doing nothing more than getting bums on coaches - no attempt is being made to help mobilise communities and the people on the recieving end in the city.  They aren't even organising a local demo ffs.

Some of us are thinking of setting up a more pro-active, non herirachical group that actually tries to do something. Any interested leeds folk on here get in touch.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 25, 2011)

Protest against Natwest - Wood Green

Saturday 26th February
Meet at 12noon outside Wood Green Tube Station

Bring placards, banners, home furnishings...

The Royal Bank of Scotland, which owns Natwest, was bailed out by the British taxpayer at a cost of £45bn - more than half the amount of the government's £81bn four-year cuts programme. Despite us now having an 84% share in RBS, the bank has continued to pay massive bonuses to investment bankers and to gamble with our money.

Meanwhile the government are making ordinary people suffer the consequences of the banks' greed and recklessness. They could make the banks pay but instead they choose to make people pay by cutting vital public services. 

On Saturday, we will be protesting against cuts to the housing budget and welfare benefits, which will drive poor people out of their homes, increase homelessness and make council housing support services unmanageable. We will be turning a branch of Natwest into a home and creating a space for people with housing problems to support each other.

RBS and Natwest must pay for the crisis they caused.
Join us and let's stop the cuts!



This protest is organised by people from Haringey Housing Action Group as part of a UK Uncut national day of action. See www.ukuncut.org.uk 

email: housingaction@haringey.org.uk for more information


----------



## BigTom (Feb 25, 2011)

*Birmingham*

Tomorrow, Sat 26th is the demonstration against the council cuts.  There will also be a UKUncut Bail In at natwest and some occupations of banks and tax dodgers along the march route for the Birmingham Against the Cuts demonstration.

Assembles 12 noon, Birmingham Cathedral, march around the city centre and back to the cathedral for a rally.  Speakers at the rally: Bishop of Birmingham, Lee Barron (CWU) someone from each of UCU, PCS and Unison (whose names I can't remember, and could look up easily enough but you can just click the link I'll drop in in a minute if you're interested), Caroline Johnson from Birmingham Against the Cuts (who is also one of the council unison reps) and someone from Disabled People Against the Cuts (Bob Findlay-williams?).  There should also be a student speaker but thats not confirmed yet it seems.

www.birminghamagainstthecuts.wordpress.com

UKUncut action at 2:45 in Natwest, straight after the batc rally.  Going to setup a big society job centre.. was hoping to have an empty jobs board but never got the time to build one and display boards turn out to be horrendously expensive (at least when you've got no time to search for cheap ones), so just going to have pretend JSA forms which are in the form of a pub quiz and hopefully get the chance to call out the questions.. decided to do this because one of the main thrusts of the council demo is the job cuts.
We'll be doing read-ins at shops along the route for the library funding cuts.

I'm looking forward to hearing the Bishop speak, I'm kind of curious, I'm not so interested in the union people, but the Bishop speaks from a different place and I'm curious.. plus hopefully it will draw some people to come tomorrow who wouldn't be interested in union events.

Then on Tuesday, the council meeting is on at 2pm, there will be a demo outside from 2pm-6pm, and I hope demonstrations inside (work means I can't make the afternoon - I expect to hear the gallery has been cleared and closed by the time I get there, I hope to hear the the council chamber has been occupied.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 25, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> Some of us are thinking of setting up a more pro-active, non herirachical group that actually tries to do something. Any interested leeds folk on here get in touch.


 
Do it, do it, something of the kind has happened in Lewisham, even though the main anti-cuts group is actually pretty fluffy. Too fluffy perhaps... I reckon you can do some actions ok with three people, so if you have a few people, set up a group, put some info around etc. There's a uni in Leeds too right? Some of the students might help boost your numbers.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 26, 2011)

Lobby Brent Council's budget fixing meeting
MONDAY 28th FEBRUARY

Bring your placards and banners, bring your friends and your neighbours.
Be on the steps of Brent Town Hall
Forty Lane, Wembley HA9 9HD
From 6 pm.
TELL BRENT COUNCIL TO RESIST THE CONDEM CUTS!
Spread the word. 
Please forward this email to everyone who will be affected by cuts to libraries, the Law Centre, Charteris Sports Centre, Voluntary services, children's centres, services for children with special needs, services for the elderly, services for people with disabilities &/or learning difficulties, parks, council workers who will lose their jobs, council workers who will have their pay cut, council workers whose working conditions will get worse, people with mental health problems whose services are being cut and rents are going up, young people whose youth centres are being closed or cut, people with allotments, people who need to bury their relatives ..........


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 27, 2011)

What is the point of telling Brent Council to resist the cuts? Its the unions and the community who are key.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 27, 2011)

They aren't either/or options though.  Why should the councillors be able to take decisions that effect us all without the voice of the public making itself heard?   We're not under any illusions that we can stop the cuts from happening by having a quiet word in the ear of the council leader.  I agree unions/community group will be critical in terms of defending jobs and services.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 27, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> What is the point of telling Brent Council to resist the cuts? Its the unions and the community who are key.



Don't think it's so black and white. Councils could for example take steps to clog up the central govt bureacracy with everything from FOI requests to legal challenges so as to prevent efficient administering of policy from the centre. If councillors take steps that result in Eric Pickles taking charge, they can then take the next step of joining the resistance to the whole idea of local administration by central government. The institutions we have - and that includes the unions - are unable to put up much in the way of resistance through 'proper' channels so we've got to get creative. Speaking of which, some people in Lewisham just made this vid using a fake yellow police appeal sign


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 28, 2011)

Brainaddict said:


> Don't think it's so black and white. Councils could for example take steps to clog up the central govt bureacracy with everything from FOI requests to legal challenges so as to prevent efficient administering of policy from the centre. If councillors take steps that result in Eric Pickles taking charge, they can then take the next step of joining the resistance to the whole idea of local administration by central government. The institutions we have - and that includes the unions - are unable to put up much in the way of resistance through 'proper' channels so we've got to get creative. Speaking of which, some people in Lewisham just made this vid using a fake yellow police appeal sign




Councils could do a lot of things but tell me where this is likely. Labour haven't even a dented shield policy. Telling them to resist the cuts is just gesture politics.

As for 'creative resistance' where on earth do you get the notion that a) there is an appetite for refusing FOI requests/legal challanges as to prevent efficient administering of policy b) that the effiicient administration of policy rests on Council compliance and c) that any of the Councils are would want Pickles to take charge so that they can 'join the resistance'?


----------



## articul8 (Feb 28, 2011)

Isn't writing off councils just letting them off the hook though - they are making an active choice to push the cuts through.  Even if the impact of protests is only in terms of consciousness raising, isn't it worth doing *as well as* building union/community links?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 28, 2011)

*Greenwich*

Maryon Wilson Animal Park under threat

http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/8...ENWICH__Campaigns_spring_up_to_save_services/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 28, 2011)

*Brighton & Hove* Thursday 3rd March, Lobby of Brighton Council Budget meeting. 3pm demo from Kings House, Grand Ave, 4pm Onwards at Brighton Town Hall.

Really important we get as many people down as possible to show the anger at the cuts, take the afternoon off bring banners and placards! Bring your friends! Support our councils workers jobs and the services they provide!


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like protests coming up in my vilalge possibly...!!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 28, 2011)

Birmingham
2pm tomorrow council budget meeting. Demo outside the council house from 2 to 6pm

I'm at work so I won't get there til after 4, if the public gallery isn't cleared and closed by the time I get there i'll be annoyed


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 28, 2011)

protests in Camden bring London traffic to standstill, according to Twitter


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 28, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> protests in Camden bring London traffic to standstill, according to Twitter


 
Reports of a protester being run over by a car on Euston Rd junction - car didn't stop but someone got the reg.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 28, 2011)

Several packed vans of TSG have arrived. Stationary at the moment. But could be about to clear the roadblock.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds a bit more exciting than Brent.  Cops tried to exclude us from Town Hall altogether - at least we managed to force our way in, even if we couldn't get into the public gallery.  Did feature the slogan "Egypt, Wembley, Wisconsin...We will fight, we will win" from Swappie contingent.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Isn't writing off councils just letting them off the hook though - they are making an active choice to push the cuts through.  Even if the impact of protests is only in terms of consciousness raising, isn't it worth doing *as well as* building union/community links?


Oh,most definitely


----------



## dennisr (Mar 1, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> Looks like protests coming up in my vilalge possibly...!!


 
"local protests for local people"


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like Bucks SOS have got some free publicity, after emailing the village newsletter asking about the cost of adverts for our organisation they now want to do an article bout it.


----------



## love detective (Mar 3, 2011)

dennisr said:


> Hackney Councillors sign statement against the cuts
> 
> The statement below, signed by six Hackney Labour councillors, was prepared for a tabloid paper published by Hackney Unites.
> 
> ...


 
After all that bluster it turns out that all 6 of them failed to vote against the cuts the other day


----------



## dennisr (Mar 3, 2011)

love detective said:


> After all that bluster it turns out that all 6 of them failed to vote against the cuts the other day


 
yep - and some folk are dumb enough to demand we 'unite' with such idiots (more than that they argue we are 'sectarian' for not doing so!...). 

One of those Labour councillors used to post here - wonder if he would like to explain his reasoning for voting the way he did, I won't hold my breath....

This is link I pasted on the RtW thread:
*Anti-cuts demonstrations - London Socialist Party refutes accusations from SWP*
http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/ar...-socialist-party-refutes-accusations-from-swp


----------



## love detective (Mar 3, 2011)

Well Barry B and Deniz apparently took the 'principled' stand of not attending the meeting so that they can still maintain that they didn't vote for the cuts - just as hypocritical though as the 4 who did attend and vote for

from your link:-



> Members of LACA produced a leaflet with photos of cuts-making Labour councillors on it so that if they turned up on the demo they could be spotted!



this (PDF) was one of the ones we/I did


----------



## dennisr (Mar 4, 2011)

love detective said:


> Well Barry B and Deniz apparently took the 'principled' stand of not attending the meeting so that they can still maintain that they didn't vote for the cuts - just as hypocritical though as the 4 who did attend and vote for
> 
> from your link: this (PDF) was one of the ones we/I did



Nice one - and LACA has also been accused of being "deeply sectarian" 

_So were the 1,000 who marched in Lewisham mobilised by being friends with Labour councillors? The demonstration was called by Lewisham People Before Profit, Lewisham Anti Cuts Alliance (LACA) and local trade unions, with Socialist Party members and former Socialist Party councillors in a leading role. Lewisham People Before Profit was set up precisely in order to stand candidates against all the main parties. In the SWP's conference bulletin they called the Lewisham Anti Cuts Alliance "deeply sectarian"._


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Mar 4, 2011)

> Well Barry B and Deniz apparently took the 'principled' stand of not attending the meeting so that they can still maintain that they didn't vote for the cuts - just as hypocritical though as the 4 who did attend and vote for



Tossers.

Unfortunately the one Labour councillor in Lambeth against the cuts ended up abstaining after heavy pressure from UNITE officials to vote for the cuts. Parts of UNITE are playing an appalling role.

Lambeth SOS has had similar accusations thrown at them as LACA, but it's only from the SWP. I wouldn't worry about criticisms coming from that direction, makes no difference. In their internal bulletin in Lambeth they described the UNISON branch secretary (who is to the right of the LRC) as ultra left lol!

Lambeth SOS had 50 people turn up to the planning meeting last night!


----------



## dennisr (Mar 4, 2011)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> Unfortunately the one Labour councillor in Lambeth against the cuts ended up abstaining after heavy pressure from UNITE officials to vote for the cuts. Parts of UNITE are playing an appalling role.



Would like to find out more about what is happening here as well (saw the thread you started about this)



One_Stop_Shop said:


> Lambeth SOS has had similar accusations thrown at them as LACA, but it's only from the SWP. I wouldn't worry about criticisms coming from that direction, makes no difference. In their internal bulletin in Lambeth they described the UNISON branch secretary (who is to the right of the LRC) as ultra left lol!



he, he yep



One_Stop_Shop said:


> Lambeth SOS had 50 people turn up to the planning meeting last night!


 
nice


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 8, 2011)

Just dropped by the Tower Hamlets meeting. Council decided to hold the meeting in a small room so they only had to let a few members of the public in - the rest left waiting outside. They claimed it was on 'police advice' but just as likely it was them made the decision - who knows? who cares? Does anyone have any ideas for these councils that are increasingly limiting access to their meetings in order to keep protesters out? I feel the urge to escalate the situation in some way but can't think how.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 8, 2011)

*Birmingham*

Stirchley And Cotteridge Against the Cuts - organising meeting, tomorrow, 19:30, Cotteridge Church - this looks like being quite a decent sized and active group for a couple of postcode areas of Birmingham, so anyone in and around Stirchley and Cotteridge should try to get along to this.

Unison are going to ballot for strike action in the week after the 26th March, which I think is a good move, the council branch has booked nearly 800 people onto coaches to go to london so hopefully they'll come back radicalised and get a strong yes vote for strikes, which will happen in the week running up to the local elections (Brum is a Con/Lib coalition, which will almost certainly remain in place after these elections I'm told, but will probably be replaced with a labour administration in 2012).

Looking like there will be a demo in Birmingham on the weekend of the 30th April (royal wedding/mayday bank holiday weekender) - I'm not sure if there will be a big mayday thing in London? I'd kind of like the idea of lots of demos all over the country rather than another big one in london, don't know.  Or a big one in London on the friday of the royal wedding followed by demos everywhere on the sat/sun/mon.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 9, 2011)

dennisr said:


> This is link I pasted on the RtW thread:
> *Anti-cuts demonstrations - London Socialist Party refutes accusations from SWP*
> http://www.socialistparty.org.uk/ar...-socialist-party-refutes-accusations-from-swp



there's no proof at all that RTW described LACA as 'deeply sectarian' also I find the claim that SPEW members are  in a 'leading role'  in LACA dubious


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 9, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> there's no proof at all that RTW described LACA as 'deeply sectarian' also I find the claim that SPEW members are  in a 'leading role'  in LACA dubious


 
OI lol you deleted me again


----------



## love detective (Mar 9, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> there's no proof at all that RTW described LACA as 'deeply sectarian' also I find the claim that SPEW members are  in a 'leading role'  in LACA dubious


 
It doesn't claim they are in a leading role in LACA though - it only says SP members plaid a leading role in organising the carnival. It would be more correct however to say that it was LPBP that were the main organisers of the carnival with help and support from both SP and LACA members

As to RTW, there's been a fair few swappies types around LACA who have pretty much said that in relation to the refusal to see pro-cuts labour councillors as 'potential allies'


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 9, 2011)

love detective said:


> As to RTW, there's been a fair few swappies types around LACA who have pretty much said that in relation to the refusal to see pro-cuts labour councillors as 'potential allies'


 surprised to hear this
 I was under the impression that despite  differences over tactics the RTW have always been very fraternal in their approach to working with other groups in Lewisham.


----------



## treelover (Mar 9, 2011)

Imagine has just posted after all the bluster only 20 LP M.P's voted against the C/D's welfare reform bill 2nd reading..


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2011)

that's 'cause the LP is mainly full of cunts too.


----------



## treelover (Mar 9, 2011)

so why is the SWP inviting them onto RTW platforms?


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2011)

'cause they're cunts an' all.


----------



## love detective (Mar 9, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> surprised to hear this
> I was under the impression that despite  differences over tactics the RTW have always been very fraternal in their approach to working with other groups in Lewisham.


 
Here's what one RTW/SWP had to say about LACA:-

_I'm finding the level of debate here is completely hamstrung by the veering between absolute rejection of any formal or informal alliances with anyone not operating under LACA's agenda, and a completely un-self-aware, and highly haughty, attitude towards any other cuts groups, both local and national.

Thusly, this level of sectarian moralism, and self-deluded overestimation of ones own importance, dismatle any and all revolutionary relevance vis-a-vis the position LACA is taking over the cuts_


----------



## treelover (Mar 9, 2011)

pompous fuck...


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 12, 2011)

Bucks Unison and Bucks SOS press release 

David Cameron comes to town and offers no solutions to the cuts in spending in the NHS. 

On Sat 12th April as members of Unison Health and Bucks SOS activists were out talking to people in Aylesbury about the cuts to local services, David Cameron appeared in town.  We had  a number of people coming to us, saying that they had just seen David Cameron in town and why don’t we go and speak to him. 

He was finally spotted having a coffee outside a local multinational coffee shop. Steve Bell Unison Health and Bucks Save our services secretary spoke to him briefly about the situation facing health services in Bucks. He pointed out that in the next three years the local Bucks health economy faces a shortfall of £140 million pounds,  meaning cuts in job and services. Steve also pointed out that compared to the average NHS spend Bucks spending was 17 % lower than the national average meaning that local people do not get the services they pay for. 

Mr Camerons answer was that the NHS spend was not being cut and there was an increase of 0.1% over the next few years and that both Oxfordshire where he lives and Bucks were funded below the average and that we needed to speak to our local MPs. Steve replied stating that he had been doing this for the last 6 years and the cuts continued.  Steve and SOS supporters were then asked to leave by the security staff with Mr Cameron as he was having family time. 

This conversation demonstrates how out of touch our politicians are and why we need to campaign to protect our public services as they are not safe in these politicians hands. The TUC demo on the 26th March where over 200 000 people are expected to gather to support the alternative to cuts and services will show that the current govt does not represent the views of working people. Join us on the 26th


----------



## audiotech (Mar 12, 2011)

Protest in Manchester.

http://www.itv.com/granada/council-cuts-protest23873/

'5,000 turn out to ‘Rage against the Lib Dems’ in Sheffield'

http://righttowork.org.uk/2011/03/5000-turn-out-to-rage-against-the-lib-dems-in-sheffield/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 13, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Protest in Manchester.
> 
> http://www.itv.com/granada/council-cuts-protest23873/
> 
> ...



5,000 is  an impressive turnout


----------



## treelover (Mar 13, 2011)

yes, and this time it isn't SWP hyperbole, exaggeration...


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 13, 2011)

Pleased to report there's now a Wolverhampton Against the Cuts group.

Webiste etc up soon.

First thing which will be happening is a UK Uncut protest Saturday 19/03/11, meeting 11.30 in Queen Square


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 13, 2011)

*Lewisham*

Deptfords' disused job centre now occupied and converted  into  _Social Centre Plus_
http://socialcentreplus.wordpress.com/
hopefully this will  become a focal point and bring more  people from the community into the anti cuts movement.


----------



## treelover (Mar 16, 2011)

one womans campaign against the welfare cuts, very powerful poster

http://www.wirralglobe.co.uk/news/8...ign_against_welfare_cuts_for_disabled_people/


----------



## treelover (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Streathamite (Mar 16, 2011)

love detective said:


> Here's what one RTW/SWP had to say about LACA:-
> 
> _I'm finding the level of debate here is completely hamstrung by the veering between absolute rejection of any formal or informal alliances with anyone not operating under LACA's agenda, and a completely un-self-aware, and highly haughty, attitude towards any other cuts groups, both local and national.
> 
> Thusly, this level of sectarian moralism, and self-deluded overestimation of ones own importance, dismatle any and all revolutionary relevance vis-a-vis the position LACA is taking over the cuts_


oh,fucking hell,they _never_ change


----------



## BigTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Can;t remember if I posted this here already or not.. 

*Birmingham*
Wed 23rd March,
5pm-6:45pm
demonstration at Govt. Offices for West Midlands, St. Philips Place

23rd is budget day, hence the demo..

also next planning meeting for Birmingham Against the Cuts is on Monday 21st.

Oh, and I'm going to be on Unity FM (93.5fm or online via www.unityfm.net) on Thursday from 5pm-6pm being interviewed about the cuts and then there is a phone in..


----------



## treelover (Mar 16, 2011)

this woman means business, go Lorraine!


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 16, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Deptfords' disused job centre now occupied and converted  into  _Social Centre Plus_
> http://socialcentreplus.wordpress.com/
> hopefully this will  become a focal point and bring more  people from the community into the anti cuts movement.


 
This was the first day it was open to the public - it was a roaring success and people are really focussed on making it a community space. They've kept out the parties and the jugglers so people can feel safe there. It feels like it could be the first really good community social centre I've seen in London (as opposed to an activist/party centre which is what they generally turn into). There must be buildings all over the country emptying as councils withdraw their services - buildings in prime locations on high streets and in town centres....


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting reaction in South London to the SWP trying to get pro-cuts MPs on to the 26 March South London Feeder assembly point as speakers.

Lewisham Against the Cuts Alliance 16 to 2 against.
Southwark SOS 13 to 2 against.
Lambeth SOS 35 to 5 against.

At least six of the nine votes for were the SWP. Good to see those groups overwhelmingly voting against having those hypocritical tossers on the platform.

The last two planning meetings for Lambeth SOS have been 50 and 40 people with a genuine mix of people. Now has backing from Lambeth UNISON, GMB, NUT, UNITE, UCU, RMT (four different RMT branches), Lambeth Tenant's Council, Defend Council Housing, Lambeth Pensioners Action Group, BARAC, Lambeth TUC and others.


----------



## durruti02 (Mar 18, 2011)

love detective said:


> Here's what one RTW/SWP had to say about LACA:-
> 
> _I'm finding the level of debate here is completely hamstrung by the veering between absolute rejection of any formal or informal alliances with anyone not operating under LACA's agenda, and a completely un-self-aware, and highly haughty, attitude towards any other cuts groups, both local and national.
> 
> Thusly, this level of sectarian moralism, and self-deluded overestimation of ones own importance, dismatle any and all revolutionary relevance vis-a-vis the position LACA is taking over the cuts_



would be interested to know who said that and when .. you got a link?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 19, 2011)

Waltham Forest Anti-Cuts Union meeting
After the national demo on 26 March, the question will be 'what next?' in the battle against the cuts. This will discussed at the next WFACU meeting on 7 April, where speakers will include: 
Alex Gordon - RMT transport union president
Matt Wrack - FBU firefighters' union general secretary
Len Hockey - Whipps Cross hospital Unison
Paul Callanan - Youth Fight for Jobs Jarrow march organiser
7 April, 7.30pm, William Morris Centre, Greenleaf Rod, off Hoe St, E17 6QQ
Put this date in your diary now!


----------



## love detective (Mar 19, 2011)

durruti02 said:


> would be interested to know who said that and when .. you got a link?



was on internal email list, back in November - PM me if you're interested


----------



## treelover (Mar 22, 2011)

'Mencap Big Cuts Event - Manchester M22
Location: UK » North West » M

When: Tuesday 22 March 2011, 12:00pm

iCalendar

Where: Wythenshawe Forum Trust Ltd, Forum Centre, Forum Square, Wythenshawe, Manchester M22 5RX

Google map

Mencap (a learning disability charity) is holding a series of roadshow events across the country to tell people about the cuts happening in their area, and to look at ways we can work together to fight them.

Professor Luke Clements, a leading lawyer and expert in community care law, will be speaking about accessing support and what your rights are. You will also be able to find out exactly what cuts are being proposed in your area and how these could affect you and your family.

Mencap’s campaigns team will also be speaking at each event and will be on hand to provide advice and information on issues specific to each area.

For more information, go to http://www.mencap.org.uk/page.asp?id=20547

    * Website: www.mencap.org.uk/page.asp?id=20547
    * Email: hayley.hughes@mencap.org.uk
    * Telephone: 01905 740500'


Some charities are again realising who they are for and challenging the cuts, they are happening all over the UK.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

that's encouraging news treelover.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2011)

Some stuff coming up in Bristol:

*Tonight*
BADACA Social Care, Claimants & Welfare open meetings
every Tuesday 7.30pm at *Bristol County Sports Club, 40 Colston ST, BS1
5AE*. 
Email stuffit@riseup.net, call 07748707000 or check
www.bristolanticutsalliance.org.uk for more info.

Related demo being organised:
*April 14th, 12-5*
* Government buildings, Flowers Hill, BS4 5LA.*



> Welfare as we know it is under attack. Those claiming disability benefits
> are facing severe pressure as record numbers are being assessed as fit
> for work when they aren't. ATOS, the company doing the tests, seems to
> be paid by results, putting unacceptable pressure on their workers.
> ...



And next week:
FIGHTING THE CUTS -
THE WAY FORWARD

*Monday 4th April
7.30pm
Colston Hall (Hall 2), Bristol*

Speaker:
MARK SERWOTKA
General Secretary, Public & Commercial Services Union

Flyer here (pdf)


----------



## BigTom (Mar 29, 2011)

Birmingham: some failing in communcation here, monday has two planning meetings - one for birmingham agianst the cuts and one for stirchley and cotteridge against the cuts (stirchley and cotteridge are neighbouring areas in birmingham). 6:30pm for batc, unison offices, 19th floor mcclaren tower, priory queensway and 7:30 for stirchley and cotteridge, stirchley community centre.

Advance notice that the lib dem conference is going to be in brum in september and there will be a big demo, right to work and batc are going to work together to create it, I'm sure that they'll be joined by other groups.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 10, 2011)

*Birmingham*

PCS Demonstration, Francis Maude is visiting Birmingham for some civil service conference, and there is a demo at the ICC from 9am.
Happily, I'm on my school holidays so will be there.. 

http://birminghamagainstthecuts.wordpress.com/2011/04/06/pcs-protest-on-friday/

Can't image it'll be a big demo, but worth getting up for.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 10, 2011)

Eviction of Socialcentreplus in Deptford on Tuesday morning. Call has gone out for help resisting.

On Monday there is a meeting in the social centre to discuss anticuts campaigning in the future:

http://socialcentreplus.wordpress.com


----------



## Macullam (Apr 11, 2011)

Deciding if PSA meeting in Middlesbrough tomorrow is worth the bother. Turned into a pro labour talking shop and PCS tailending Unison.


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2011)

'From Birmingham Against the Cuts 

Twenty Connexions workers walked out on strike from the Northfield Centre at 1pm today. They held a lively protest outside the building for an hour and were well received by passing motorists, who gave their support in the customary fashion. Afterwards, they went on into town for the city centre rally. 

Over two hundred Connexions workers joined an inspiring rally outside the Council House at 2.30 on Wednesday. Some marched down Broad Street from their office. Others joined from two other centres that were on strike, Kings Heath and Northfield. 
Complete with music and speeches, a defiant message was sent out to the ConDem council that this vital service for young people would not lie down or be attacked without fighting back. 
Amongst the speakers were Labour group leader Albert Bore and Jack Dromey MP. While their presence was to be welcomed, no commitment to reverse these cuts was given if Labour were to be returned to power in Birmingham in May, or at the national level if the ConDem coalition were to fall. 

Nevertheless, good weather and an uplifting protest made it an enjoyable event and hopefully a sign of things to come.'


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2011)

Why on earth was Bore allowed to speak?, he would have done the same..


----------



## BigTom (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, I was suprised by their choice of speakers, labour did vote against the council budget, but I agree that Bore would have done the same if Labour were in power.
I guess that Bore is a prominent labour politician locally and unison/connexions (I'm not sure exactly who organised this) are quite wedded to Labour still.  I don;t know who else spoke either.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry, I know this isn't a discussion thread, but why was the prescence of Labour politicians - now trying to get in bed with anti-cuts activists while refusing to oppose the cuts - to be welcomed? That's absurd. There are some unionists and old-style socialists around who seriously need to be re-educated on the worth of the Labour party. They just put these people on the platform because that's what they've always done - and they still have some romantic attachment to the hypothetical Labour Party that doesn't exist. It would be good to see people trying to stop the Labour politicians having their cake and eating it. Run the cunts off the stage is my suggestion


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 14, 2011)

Brainaddict said:


> Sorry, I know this isn't a discussion thread, but why was the prescence of Labour politicians - now trying to get in bed with anti-cuts activists while refusing to oppose the cuts - to be welcomed? That's absurd. *There are some unionists and old-style socialists around who seriously need to be re-educated on the worth of the Labour party*. They just put these people on the platform because that's what they've always done - and they still have some romantic attachment to the hypothetical Labour Party that doesn't exist. It would be good to see people trying to stop the Labour politicians having their cake and eating it. Run the cunts off the stage is my suggestion



 It is you who needs to be re-educated.
Ignoring the importance of the Labour Party in the anti cuts fight would be a serious tactical error. I'm not suggesting that activists should uncritically support  Labour politicians who are making  cuts but the majority of  people who oppose the cuts are still looking  to  the party to defend them against the tories. This is why in last year's council elections in Lewisham the Greens and the ultra left were completely wiped in the surge back to the Labour.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Apr 14, 2011)

Useless Labourite shitbag.


----------



## past caring (Apr 14, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> It is you who needs to be re-educated.
> Ignoring the importance of the Labour Party in the anti cuts fight would be a serious tactical error. I'm not suggesting that activists should uncritically support  Labour politicians who are making  cuts but the majority of  people who oppose the cuts are still looking  to  the party to defend them against the tories. This is why in last year's council elections in Lewisham the Greens and the ultra left were completely wiped in the surge back to the Labour.


 
Is the supposed to be a reply to Brainaddict's post? Because the behaviour of the Labour controlled council since that election - and in particular its willing participation in the government's cuts agenda - only shows how mistaken the voters of Lewisham were if they were looking to Labour to lead any resistance to the cuts.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 14, 2011)

past caring said:


> Is the supposed to be a reply to Brainaddict's post? Because the behaviour of the Labour controlled council since that election - and in particular its willing participation in the government's cuts agenda - only shows how mistaken the voters of Lewisham were if they were looking to Labour to lead any resistance to the cuts.


  the voters weren't mistaken but the fact that Labour is letting  them down stresses the need for a political fight within the Labour Party so that it becomes accountable to the people it was set up to represent.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 14, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> It is you who needs to be re-educated.
> Ignoring the importance of the Labour Party in the anti cuts fight would be a serious tactical error. I'm not suggesting that activists should uncritically support  Labour politicians who are making  cuts but the majority of  people who oppose the cuts are still looking  to  the party to defend them against the tories. This is why in last year's council elections in Lewisham the Greens and the ultra left were completely wiped in the surge back to the Labour.


 
Is anyone saying to "ignore" labour?


----------



## articul8 (Apr 14, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> the voters weren't mistaken but the fact that Labour is letting  them down stresses the need for a political fight within the Labour Party so that it becomes accountable to the people it was set up to represent.


 
Yes, Labour will inevitably be looked to by people who want to kick both coalition parties out of government - of course there needs to be a challenge to the leadership's reticence to fight on a clear anti-cuts agenda.  But standing impotently on the sidelines will achieve precisely fuck all


----------



## Sue (Apr 14, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> the voters weren't mistaken but the fact that Labour is letting  them down stresses the need for a political fight within the Labour Party so that it becomes accountable to the people it was set up to represent.


 
Changing the party from within, eh? That's been a great success thus far...


----------



## past caring (Apr 15, 2011)

Fighting to reclaim the Labour party? That's a battle that has been decisively lost. One might as well attempt to change the Tories from within.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 15, 2011)

past caring said:


> Fighting to reclaim the Labour party? That's a battle that has been decisively lost.



so what's your alternative then?


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 15, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> It is you who needs to be re-educated.
> Ignoring the importance of the Labour Party in the anti cuts fight would be a serious tactical error. I'm not suggesting that activists should uncritically support  Labour politicians who are making  cuts but the majority of  people who oppose the cuts are still looking  to  the party to defend them against the tories. This is why in last year's council elections in Lewisham the Greens and the ultra left were completely wiped in the surge back to the Labour.



It's not just about the anti-cuts stuff. If the original reasons for the establishment of the Labour Party are important to you, then I don't see how anyone can support the Labour Party, because viewed in those terms it is not a party of labour but a party of capital. I don't see how it can recover from that. The systems of control that keep the rich in power completely saturate the top of the Labour party. I don't think grassroots Labour activists can change it short of a bloody revolution 

We'll have to agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 15, 2011)

Brainaddict said:


> It's not just about the anti-cuts stuff. If the original reasons for the establishment of the Labour Party are important to you, then I don't see how anyone can support the Labour Party, because viewed in those terms it is not a party of labour but a party of capital. I don't see how it can recover from that. The systems of control that keep the rich in power completely saturate the top of the Labour party. I don't think grassroots Labour activists can change it short of a bloody revolution
> 
> .


  no that's a deeply flawed analysis. I agree  that  the right have  always maintained a grip on the party in order to protect capitalist interests, but...
 As the crisis of capitalism intensifies  we will see more and more  huge clashes between the classes. Such a situation will radicalise the working class  and transform the labour movement. This is how the Labour Party will change.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 18, 2011)

*Birmignham*

Stirchley & Cotteridge against the cuts meeting Wed, 7pm Stirchley Community Centre
George Road Against the Cuts also meeting on Wed (need to check the time tonight)

Mayday demo on the 30th, assembles Birmingham Cathedral 12noon


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Apr 18, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> no that's a deeply flawed analysis. I agree  that  the right have  always maintained a grip on the party in order to protect capitalist interests, but...
> As the crisis of capitalism intensifies  we will see more and more  huge clashes between the classes. Such a situation will radicalise the working class  and transform the labour movement. This is how the Labour Party will change.



Religious dribble.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 18, 2011)

i can kind of see his point , but i dont think it is really true in the cuurrent day i am afraid. i think the labour party is too far gone than that, and more than that their portrayals of being left wing are damaging the labour movement because people look at tony blair and that and think that is what "socialism" is. i saw an interview in the times asking someone whether because they'd worked for tony blair it meant they were a leftie.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 19, 2011)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Religious dribble.


  that's rich coming from a CWI drone like yourself


----------



## BigTom (May 3, 2011)

Reports from Birmingham's mayday demo - Hundreds come out for Mayday demo and Mayday Demo in Photos

2 Strikes tomorrow - PCS workers at EHRC are out nationally for 1 hour between 11&12, and will be out again next week.. Connexions in Birmingham on strike from 1pm.. details are on the upcoming events page on the batc website.

12th/13th May are actions as part of the Week of Action against benefit cuts / ATOS

Next BATC thing is a public meeting on May 26th.. booked speakers so far are Jack Dromey MP & Alex Kenny from NUT.. I know they are chasing Mark Serwotka but I don't know if that will happen - they want speakers from PCS, Unite and Unison to all talk about the (hopefully by then) upcoming strike on June 30th.. Council House 7:30pm.

Got a meeting between all the regions anti-cuts groups (batc, dudley coalition against the cuts, wolverhampton anti-cuts, north staffs against cuts, coventry against cuts, shopshire fight back, worcester against the cuts and a couple of others) on May 10th to discuss the demo for the Lib Dem conference in September (Sept. 19th is the date for the demo), going to try to work together to make it a really big regional demo, which I hope works out well and doesn't descend into infighting between the various left factions, will be interesting to see which ones dominate the other anti-cuts groups 
This isn't really an open invitation to that meeting at this point but if anyone does want to come, pm me.  I think we need to keep the numbers down right now so we can make some basic decisions before opening up the planning to everyone.


----------



## BigTom (May 21, 2011)

*Birmingham*
5pm Monday 25th
Save the NHS demo
Queen Elisabeth Hosptial, main entrance

Facebook Event
Blog Post

Been called after the news of 700 hospital beds being lost around Birmingham and Solihull.


----------



## Red Cat (May 21, 2011)

Any leafleting to be done?


----------



## BigTom (May 21, 2011)

before monday? no, there's no leaflet for it anyway.. just going to promote online.. there will be some leafletting to do there and over next week for the public meeting on thursday 26th though..


----------



## BigTom (May 25, 2011)

Save our NHS West mindalnds campaign launches today..

website

@SaveourNHSwm on twitter, facebook is Save Our NHS West Midlands (I'd link you up but I'm at work and no fb access)

First things we are going to do is to target the lib dem MPs in the west mids with the 38 degrees petition and with a postcard campaign/stalls in their constituencies, and wea re talking about protests & direct action but yet to decide what forms those might take..
if anyone wants to get involved in planning stuff, you'd all be very welcome


----------



## DrRingDing (May 25, 2011)

From the other thread.....



Good demo in Cambridge last night. Eric Pickles was invited to speak at the uni union by the student tory club. 

The residents that turned up to demonstrate nearly had the life drained out of them by droning socialists on megaphones until a group managed to find a way into the building and disrupt the Tory pow wow.

We got within a few metres of Pickles himself and managed a volley of abuse and jibes to his face 

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Home...g-24052011.htm

http://www.tcs.cam.ac.uk/issue/news/...ontrol”/


----------



## Streathamite (May 25, 2011)

Brainaddict said:


> Sorry, I know this isn't a discussion thread, but why was the prescence of Labour politicians - now trying to get in bed with anti-cuts activists while refusing to oppose the cuts - to be welcomed? That's absurd. There are some unionists and old-style socialists around who seriously need to be re-educated on the worth of the Labour party. They just put these people on the platform because that's what they've always done - and they still have some romantic attachment to the hypothetical Labour Party that doesn't exist. It would be good to see people trying to stop the Labour politicians having their cake and eating it. Run the cunts off the stage is my suggestion


I think we have to draw a fine line between encouraging politicians (MPs, councillors, TU leaders, whatever) who show signs of growing apair, and not letting LP hacks have their cake and eat it. 
The former is important, as it is vital the anti-cuts struggle should be as broad-based as possible, and anything we can do to induce such wimps to fight back, we should do. Also, there are, and always will be, SOME LP councillors who are actually sound as fuck (they're easy to spot, they're the ones their leaders are loudly and constantly disowning )
but the latter is essential, because the only sensible demand to make of LP councillors is "refuse to implement the cuts - or resign!" and failing to do so simply lets Labour off the hook.
Unfortunately, It's a fucking hard line to tread, but I do think one set-in-stone line should be; NO platform for ANY LP councillor who has voted for cuts. Full stop.


----------



## Streathamite (May 25, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> the voters weren't mistaken but the fact that Labour is letting  them down stresses the need for a political fight within the Labour Party so that it becomes accountable to the people it was set up to represent.


 Isn't that assuming that the LP is not a completely busted flush, and that there's something in there still worth saving? 
Cos I'd like to see evidence of that, if so.


----------



## Streathamite (May 25, 2011)

past caring said:


> Fighting to reclaim the Labour party? That's a battle that has been decisively lost. One might as well attempt to change the Tories from within.


precisely - and you could have substituted "LDs" for "tories"


----------



## Streathamite (May 25, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> no that's a deeply flawed analysis. I agree  that  the right have  always maintained a grip on the party in order to protect capitalist interests, but...
> As the crisis of capitalism intensifies  we will see more and more  huge clashes between the classes. Such a situation will radicalise the working class  and transform the labour movement. This is how the Labour Party will change.


wot, next you'll be telling us that the LP is still part of the labour movement and is embedded in the working classes?
Dream on.


----------



## Macullam (May 26, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> wot, next you'll be telling us that the LP is still part of the labour movement and is embedded in the working classes?
> Dream on.


 
definitely according to weekly worker


----------



## Streathamite (May 26, 2011)

btw, calling ALL in NE London;
800,0000 in NUT,UCU, PCS and ATL unions to strike on 30 June against pensions robbery

Get ready for joint strike action on 30 June 

and building the fight against cuts!

Waltham Forest Trades Council and 

Waltham Forest Anti-Cuts Union 

Joint public meeting

*Monday 20 June 7.30pm*

Harmony Hall, Truro Road, 
Walthamstow E17 7BY



See attached flyer. Please circulate this to everyone you know and confirm if you are coming and who you are bringing from your union/workplace etc. 

Speakers will include: Susan Wills, branch secretary of the UCU branch at Waltham Forest College, Steve White  deputy secretary, Waltham Forest NUT, Tom Taylor from   the PCS civil servants’ union as well as leading activists in other unions.


Teachers and civil servants are balloting for strike action over the massive attack on their pensions. 

The pensions loss calculator on the NUT’s website spells it out. The government’s proposals mean that a young teacher might have to pay in £60 more a month. For what? To be told they must work until they are 68 or have £300,000 stolen from their pension during their retirement!

This attack is just one part of the Con-Dem government’s brutal cuts. They tell us they have no choice, that there is no alternatve to cuts in jobs and public services, misery, unemployment and poverty.

The Con-Dems are out to destroy the welfare state, including the NHS.  They intend to privatise our hospitals and cut £20 billion from the NHS budget over the next four years. But a surge of anger at their plans has put them on the back foot.

Locally the council is slashing services and tearing up the terms and conditions of its workforce.

Meanwhile the 1,000 richest individuals in the UK saw their combined wealth rise last year by £60.2 billion to an unbelievable £396 billion. 
The 26 March demo showed the huge opposition that exists. The 30 June is the next major date in the fightback against the cuts agenda. This meeting will bring local trade unionists, anti-cuts campaigners, young people and service users together to build support and solidarity for the strike.


----------



## articul8 (May 26, 2011)

past caring said:


> Fighting to reclaim the Labour party? That's a battle that has been decisively lost. One might as well attempt to change the Tories from within.


 
Nah, UNITE - by far and away Labour's biggest donor now - has a decent working class base, and a broad left leadership...and sponsors 101 MPs - should at least try to get something for it's money.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 28, 2011)

NHS event in Lewisham next saturday 4th June:

http://falseeconomy.org.uk/campaigns/event/a-sombre-gathering-to-mark-the-death-of-the-nhs
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=142020612536001


----------



## BigTom (May 28, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=117940408290663

Generalise the Strike - Birmingham Open Assembly
Sat 11th June, 3pm, meet at University of Birmingham Guild reception area.

Called by university groups in Birmingham but everyone (not just students) is welcome to come and discuss action on June 30th.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 8, 2011)

*Lewisham*







http://laca.org.uk/2011/07/08/join-...-12-6pm-mountsfield-park-catford-yellow-area/


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 12, 2011)

I see that the Coalition of Resistance conference was a bit of a damp squib. 200 or so present, dominated by Counterfire (with sidekick assistance from Bambery's outfit, Socialist Resistance and Green Left). Decided nothing of note, except to leave the semi-fictitious National Council in nominal charge and the self-selected steering committee in real charge.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 2, 2012)

*Lambeth*

_''Emergency pensions action meeting *tomorrow, Tuesday, 3 January, 6.30pm*, at the Prince Albert pub on Coldharbour Lane. This is welcome to everyone, not just trade union reps. There are huge danger signs that the trade union leadership is going to try and sell members a deal which is far short of what trade union members went on strike for. We need to start organising straight away to get ordinary members views across about why this can't be accepted and how it will mean a huge blow to the momentum that was built up in the autumn to resisting not just the attacks on pensions but across the board. For this reason this isn't just an issue for trade union members but the whole community. Please try and make it if you can.''_

and

Lambeth Save Our Services planning meeting
*Thursday, 5 December, 6.30pm*, Vida Walsh Centre, just off Windrush Square, Brixton.

http://lambethsaveourservices.org/2012/01/01/new-years-resolutions/


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 28, 2012)

1,000 march against Forced Academies in Haringey



> Up to 1,000 people have marched in Haringey to protest against a school being "forced" to become an academy.
> 
> Parents and supporters of Downhills Primary in Tottenham marched from the school to the civic centre to protest against the plans.
> 
> ...



Let's get this rolling again...


----------



## binka (Jan 29, 2012)

same happening in birmingham was on the local news on thursday or friday. gove is trying to force a primary school into academy status against the wishes of parents and teachers so the teachers went on strike on friday
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...trike-over-academy-status-threat-6294104.html

the article says gove has a list of 200 schools he wants to turn into academies this year


----------



## BigTom (Jan 29, 2012)

binka said:


> same happening in birmingham was on the local news on thursday or friday. gove is trying to force a primary school into academy status against the wishes of parents and teachers so the teachers went on strike on friday
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...trike-over-academy-status-threat-6294104.html
> 
> the article says gove has a list of 200 schools he wants to turn into academies this year



This is a seriously good action going on - the picket (which I sadly couldn't make it to) had over 100 people on it, teachers and support staff but importantly parents (and children) as well.  The campaign against academy status is being run and pushed by parents of the school, as much as the staff there.
I think gove has made a mistake forcing schools to become academies, because he could have done all this by quietly restricting budgets and offering more money to academies as he has been.  Forcing places to switch will just put people's backs up and give space for us to place the arguments against academies in the mainstream media.

The Haringey March sounds great as well.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 31, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> 1,000 march against Forced Academies in Haringey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gove today called these 1000+ concerned parents and community members 'trots':




			
				Gove said:
			
		

> "It's a pity that the Labour party hasn't spoken out against this Trot campaign,"


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Gove today called these 1000+ concerned parents and community members 'trots':



Went past this march on Saturday and I must say those trots are getting younger, many of them couldn't have been more than 10 years old.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 31, 2012)

The trots useful idiots


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 31, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Gove today called these 1000+ concerned parents and community members 'trots':



I would gladly drive an ice pick into that ghoul faced cunt's skull.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 31, 2012)

tbf, there ARE quite a few trots in the Haringey Alliance for Public services - but then there's a fair few who aren't (like the McLibel 2 and the rest of the HSG mob)
e2a: Just realised this is a daft post of me. Whilst I'm sure anti-cuts people joined this protest, this was overwhelmingly one of parents and teachers, livid at how they're being railroaded into academy status. And of course, Gove wil cheerfully smear them all day long, as the Tories have practically no votes left to lose in that area.
Wanker.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 31, 2012)

ugh.

get ready.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 31, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> tbf, there ARE quite a few trots in the Haringey Alliance for Public services - but then there's a fair few who aren't (like the McLibel 2 and the rest of the HSG mob)
> e2a: Just realised this is a daft post of me. Whilst I'm sure anti-cuts people joined this protest, this was overwhelmingly one of parents and teachers, livid at how they're being railroaded into academy status. And of course, Gove wil cheerfully smear them all day long, as the Tories have practically no votes left to lose in that area.
> Wanker.



From speaking to friends still around the area it sounds like HAPS and the wider campaigns it works in have successfully united the left, anarchists, unions, and residents groups for various mobilisations and while it is probably not without faults - is probably a testament to the years of long hard community organising in the borough by HSG _and_ others.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> From speaking to friends still around the area it sounds like HAPS and the wider campaigns it works in have successfully united the left, anarchists, unions, and residents groups for various mobilisations and while it is probably not without faults - is probably a testament to the years of long hard community organising in the borough by HSG _and_ others.


yes, I'll grant you all that. A lot of heavy lifting by a lot of seriously committed people. I have nowt but respect for them


----------



## krink (Feb 1, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> 1,000 march against Forced Academies in Haringey
> 
> Let's get this rolling again...



If anyone could point me in the direction of useful websites etc regarding this issue then I'd be very grateful as they are going to do the exact same thing to my kids' 'under-performing' school (i.e. a school on the biggest, poorest estate in the city) any day now and I want to do something about it. If anyone wants to help that'd be even better!


----------



## belboid (Feb 1, 2012)

http://antiacademies.org.uk/


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2012)

krink said:


> If anyone could point me in the direction of useful websites etc regarding this issue then I'd be very grateful as they are going to do the exact same thing to my kids' 'under-performing' school (i.e. a school on the biggest, poorest estate in the city) any day now and I want to do something about it. If anyone wants to help that'd be even better!


it would help to know what city that is, then people in your area could PM you


----------



## BigTom (Feb 1, 2012)

krink said:


> If anyone could point me in the direction of useful websites etc regarding this issue then I'd be very grateful as they are going to do the exact same thing to my kids' 'under-performing' school (i.e. a school on the biggest, poorest estate in the city) any day now and I want to do something about it. If anyone wants to help that'd be even better!



http://handsoffourschool.wordpress.com/build-a-campaign/

Website for Hands Off Bournville School which successfully campaigned to prevent the school becoming an academy, has some advice and resources


----------



## krink (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2012)

for all those campaigning against academies; there is mileage in making the linkage with the cuts; this is ALL about the alll-out onslaught on democratically run public services, which have always been one of the great levellers. the same ideological lunacy powers both the drive for academies and the cuts


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Feb 1, 2012)

Also put this on the Brixton Forum:

*Lobby of Lambeth Council – 29 February 6pm at Lambeth Town Hall*

http://lambethsaveourservices.org/2012/01/31/f29-why-lobby-the-cop-out-councils/#comments

While Lambeth SOS has remained a great anti-cuts group (and is probably even stronger than a year ago), I have to say that generally the anti-cuts groups around London and the country seem quieter than last year, what do others think?

Personally I think the role the far left has played is criminal. Three national anti-cuts groups dividing the movement (with a hairs breadth political difference between them) and in local groups they have often played a totally divisive and off putting role. Experienced and left-wing activists should be a real plus to campaigns, sadly, given the state and methods of the far left groups in this country the opposite is often the case.

Also think that it's a real shame the All London Anti Cuts Alliance (which brought most of the London anti-cuts groups together) decided against being able to take actions and against voting on stuff. As such, as I thought it would be, it has become little more than a talking shop. I know most people in Lewisham and Lambeth now can't be bothered to go.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 2, 2012)

Haringey was good, Walthamforest a bit useless


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 2, 2012)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> Also put this on the Brixton Forum:
> 
> *Lobby of Lambeth Council – 29 February 6pm at Lambeth Town Hall*
> 
> ...


I think 'the left' has, again, been hugely variable in quality, some great, some tossers, but I agree about ALACA - what a total waste of time!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 2, 2012)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> While Lambeth SOS has remained a great anti-cuts group (and is probably even stronger than a year ago), I have to say that generally the anti-cuts groups around London and the country seem quieter than last year, what do others think?



Birmingham against the cuts is still alive and well, but at this point last year we were organising a demo (which ended about at around 1,000 people iirc) against the council cuts.. this time we're holding a static demo outside the council house and having people in the public gallery, probably do well to get 100 people out. (though the comparable demo last year only had 30 or 40 people there).
Main differences are that the council workers contracts have been forced through (I'm not actually sure where that is at right now), so the council unions/workers are not in the same position they were last year, and that those same unions are engaged over pensions.  Also, we've focused more on identifying specific cuts and seeking to stop them, rather than having a big demo against all cuts (though the rhetoric of no cuts is still there and it's a core part of our belief).  This has borne some fruit, with Charles House & Cambourne house being saved from closure, and now we hope to get some library hour reductions & deskilling reversed, reduce redundancies at Connexions and save Shelforce from closure.

There's still £100m odd getting cut from the council budget this year though, and lots of things that aren't going to get any attention.  But we actually achieved fuck all last year, the only thing I can think was an adult day care centre got funding for a further 12 months (waiting to see if its funding is continued in this years budget).  This year, we've already achieved a lot more, but probably made less noise about it.

I don't really think there is the need for a big demo around council cuts this year,

Having said that, I do think that some kind of large demo about austerity would be good for this summer.  Perhaps a national day of demonstrations sometime in June when the weather is likely to be decent, marches in major towns and cities around the UK.
I don't know if enough anti-cuts groups could pull that off to make it worthwhile.  I think we'd have to assume that the TUC will still be caught up in pensions stuff, and would not do anything to organise it, which given how they behaved to the Lib Dem conference in Birmingham last September would not be a bad thing I don't think.


----------



## treelover (Feb 2, 2012)

'Worry about shut libraries? Then this should make your hair stand on end: only 6% of public service cuts have happened yet. Another 94% are still to come, with cascades more public servants sacked. In benefits, 88% of cuts are still to come. But Tory and Lib Dem MPs voted through an £18bn benefit cut for the "squeezed" bottom half with few qualms, taking £1,400 from disabled children and £94 a week from the sick who don't die or recover within a year.'

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/feb/02/welfare-reform-bill-cameron-frightening

it looks like it is going to get worse, maybe the Unite community branches will be a positive thing..


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2012)

*TONIGHT*
Date: Monday 6 February 2012 
Time: 7:30pm 
Venue: The Council House, College Green, Bristol



> Bristol & District anti-cuts alliance meeting
> 
> Continuing the momentum from last year's mass walk-out of public sector employees on November 30 the Bristol and District Anti-Cuts Alliance have launched a local campaign to protect pensions and call for further co-ordinated strike action.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTom (Feb 15, 2012)

*Birmingham - Workfare Activity*

Two meetings, one in Kings Heath on Wed 7th March, 7pm-8pm, at the All Saints Centre on the high street, one in the city centre on Thursday 29th March, 7pm-9pm at the council house.
Hope to use these meetings to launch actions in April/May at Poundland shops around Birmingham.  Will do some kind of picket/demo in March but not sure when yet, possibly no the 3rd to coincide with actions in Liverpool, London and Brighton or later in the month if we can't do it on the 3rd.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 16, 2012)

http://brentfightback.blogspot.com/2012/02/brent-executive-approves-cuts-budget.html

Nobody on the Brent Council Executive wanted to ask questions about the budget at last night's meeting. All 28 recommendations, along with the cuts tucked away in Appendix D, were approved unanimously after a brief introduction from Cllr Muhammed Butt.

The budget now goes to the full Council Meeting on February 27th where Labour councillors are expected to follow the party line and vote it through.

Cllr Ann John remarked last night, regarding Coalition cuts,  that soon the poor people of Brent will be a whole lot poorer. After Council cuts to adult social care and children's services and increased charges and rents, they will be also be poorer and less supported.

_*Brent Fightback is organising a demonstration outside the Town Hall on February 27th from 6.30pm. Bring placards, banners and whistles.*_


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 26, 2012)

Southwark


----------



## articul8 (Feb 27, 2012)

bump - this is tonight


articul8 said:


> http://brentfightback.blogspot.com/2012/02/brent-executive-approves-cuts-budget.html
> 
> Nobody on the Brent Council Executive wanted to ask questions about the budget at last night's meeting. All 28 recommendations, along with the cuts tucked away in Appendix D, were approved unanimously after a brief introduction from Cllr Muhammed Butt.
> 
> ...


----------



## articul8 (Feb 27, 2012)

Some context

Labour group leader:


> We are now having to chose between which vulnerable group to take money away from.


http://www.harrowobserver.co.uk/wes...ervices-warns-council-leader-116451-30400365/


----------



## BigTom (Feb 28, 2012)

Today, Birmingham City Council will vote through £100m of cuts. Here is some of what we've won and lost
http://wp.me/p1gnAv-19f 

No demo, did it last month when it was under discussion, today is just an exercise in people pretending they might have different agendas.  Tories leaving loads of stuff still to be consulted, and a budget that doesn't balance, forcing Labour to make the decsisions about what the budget cuts actaully mean in terms of jobs/services, not that Labour will have much of an issue with that. 

Most stupid thing happening here is that they are going to close some childrens' homes (ie: ones for children in care - we've already stopped them closing 2 respite homes for disabled children).  They claim that the kids will be rehoused through fostering, but are also cutting the adoption and fostering budget.. and last time they closed homes, it ended up costing 41% more - in 4 months, they spent nearly as much as they did in the previous year: http://www.birminghammail.net/news/...mes-and-the-41million-scandal-97319-28658205/


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 28, 2012)

What can I do specifically around that Tom?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 28, 2012)

Shit, forgot to put this up earlier, cheers for reminding me Tom. Last year this went on till well gone midnight if i remember right with only two of us left.

*Today*
Demonstration Against Council Cuts
Council House, College Green

1pm (for start of meeting) 5pm onwards (larger demo as people get off of work) Tuesday 28th Feb.

_The council is planning to vote through £28million worth of cuts, plans include cutting 40% of the funding for the Malcolm X Centre, reducing the budget to house vulnerable people by £1.36M, closing care homes and privitising the cities ENTIRE youth service.Its time the council realised how angry people are getting, and time we demonstrated we're not taking their cuts!_

_If you want to heckle councilers as they arrive or attened the meeting in the public gallery it starts at 2pm. Last year atleast one person in the public gallery was arrested for 'disrupting a public meeting' (a law brought in to stop sufferegettes!)._


----------



## BigTom (Feb 28, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> What can I do specifically around that Tom?


 
THe childrens homes? Don't know yet, there's a consultation to come, two homes are mentioned in the budget, but I don't know where they are (I'm sure I could find out using google but I haven't been bothered to yet).
Birmingham Against the Cuts will definitely be campaigning on this to stop any homes being closed and try to restore the budget.  I would expect the Charles House campaign to be heavily involved, and they are local to you.

I'll let you know what is happening, and if batc have it as an agenda item at a planning meeting if you want to be involved to that extent.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 28, 2012)

Difficult for me to do evenings as baby is still young and breastfeeding, but anything else if you could let me know that would be great.

Actually, maybe I'll just pop her in sling and hope that she sleeps, if not she's a very noisy and active baby not best suited to political meetings.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 28, 2012)

Lewisham
anti-cuts protest tomorrow (Weds), 6:30 pm at Lewisham town hall Catford where Council is setting budget


----------



## BigTom (Mar 2, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> Difficult for me to do evenings as baby is still young and breastfeeding, but anything else if you could let me know that would be great.
> 
> Actually, maybe I'll just pop her in sling and hope that she sleeps, if not she's a very noisy and active baby not best suited to political meetings.


 
http://birminghamagainstthecuts.wordpress.com/2012/03/02/save-millmead-road-childrens-home/

Millmead Road is one of the two homes mentioned, and not far from you in Bartley Green.. close enough that Stirchley and Cotteridge against the Cuts are starting a campaign, with Unison, to stop its closure.. 

There is some ward committee meeting on the 7th March they are going to, mentioned in this post, and there are plans on Saturday 17th to hold a demonstration somewhere.. I'll let you know the details of that when I get told them, or you may hear directly from Stirchley and Cotteridge Against the Cuts - I'm assuming you and/or Blagsta are on their mailing list.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2012)

Regional anti-cuts meeting to be held in Sheffield on March 31st, venue still to be decided.

http://sheffieldanticuts.wordpress....eeting-to-be-held-in-sheffield-on-31st-march/


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 10, 2012)

I think there's enough happening to kill this one. Kill it.

New thread, new battles.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2012)

REMPLOY & Fight the Cuts meeting

*21 March (Wed*) night Railmen's Club, Wind St, Swansea 7.30


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2012)

Bristol 24 March.
Meet by fountains in the Centre for march/_action_. Ongoing protests _today_ outside BRI.

(Just as North Bristol trust announce they're thinking of building a private clinic on the Southmead hospital site).


----------



## BigTom (Apr 2, 2012)

*Birmingham* - Communities Against The Cuts launches local election campaign:

http://birminghamagainstthecuts.wor...ities-against-the-cuts-launches-election-bid/

and

www.communitiesagainstthecuts.com

Formed from a really good local campaigning group, they are standing 2 candidates in Kings Norton and Bournville Wards.  They've done some great work in these wards - preventing the closure of a disabled children's respite home, working on the successful campaign to stop Bournville School becoming an academy, getting continued funding for an OAP day care centre and their work on Merrishaw Day Nursery - which was closed, but is now to be re-opened following continued pressure.

They've been really visible as a campaign group, very active and with a broad spread of members - swp, sr and IWW members all outnumbered by unaffiliated people who have got involved because of the campaigns.. Chris Hughes who is standing in Kings Norton is one of the parents at Charles House, the children's home that was saved - he got involved with the campaign when the closure was announced and Stirchley and Cotteridge Against The Cuts went to the home and contacted parents and staff and asked if they wanted help to campaign against the closure.

I've no idea how well they will do - but despite a general lack of belief in electoral politics, I'll be helping them with this.  I think they will get a fair amount of support at least, and it gives a really good opportunity/excuse to speak to people about cuts etc. 
I can't see either of them winning, although Chris Hughes has the best chance - a resident in the ward his whole life (38 years), a good speaker, involved with local politics and community groups like friends of Kings Norton park and directly affected by cuts etc.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2012)

Bit of international stuff:

Italian museum burns artworks in protest at cuts



> A museum in Italy has started burning its artworks in protest at budget cuts which it says have left cultural institutions out of pocket.
> Antonio Manfredi, of the Casoria Contemporary Art Museum in Naples, set fire to the first painting on Tuesday.
> 
> "Our 1,000 artworks are headed for destruction anyway because of the government's indifference," he said.


----------



## krink (Apr 18, 2012)

that's a bit harsh (unless it was by damien hirst) if he wants to burn something why not burn Napolitano or whatever his name is?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2012)

This sat - save the NHS mayday thing - college green 11am.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 24, 2012)

Bristol Council House/College Green from 5pm onwards on *this* thursday (26th).

Save Council Care Homes & Day Centres

(Link is to a longer piece about the 'proposals')


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 20, 2012)

Anti-austerity festival in Kingswood Park, Bristol (sort of) this saturday 22nd 1pm-6. Details.

Also, another all dayer thing coming up at trinity once we get a few things sorted.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2012)

*When: *23 October 7pm
*What:* Bristol Public meeting - Defend NHS Workers!
*Where:* Cheltenham Rd Library, BS6 5OX


----------



## BigTom (Oct 23, 2012)

http://birminghamagainstthecuts.wor...ncil-budget-cuts-nearly-double-to-120million/

An additional £50m of cuts to next years budget has been announced in Birmingham.. by 2017 the council here will have lost 50% of their discretionary spending budget. 1,000+ more jobs to go.

We're going to hold a demonstration on the Autumn Statement day, 5th December, but I think the local council cuts will also be a big issue for that demo, even though they probably won't be part of the autumn statement though Albert Bore (leader of the Labour group here), though this is apparently extra cuts from central government grants so maybe they will be announced then. He said it's the "beginning of the end of local government as we know it", I don't know if similar extra cuts are being made elsewhere though.


----------

